# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Ισως η δυσκολότερη απόφαση μου

## blackrabbit

Καλησπέρα σας.

Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας.
Είμαι σε ένα γάμο τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια με 2 παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία. Η σχέση μου με τη μητέρα των παιδιών μου έχει τελματώσει. Πλέον απλώς συγκατοικούμε. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να χωρίσω και μάλλον θα το κάνω απλά υπάρχουν κάποια σοβαρά προβλήματα για αυτή μου την απόφαση. 
Θέμα συναισθηματικό ως προς τα παιδιά μου. Δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ πως θα διαχειριστώ το να είμαι μακριά τους, ούτε αυτά πως θα το πάρουν όλο αυτό. 
Επίσης οικονομικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλες μου τις υποχρεώσεις πλήρως. 
Όμως δεν μπορώ να μείνω σε ένα σπίτι που δεν μπορώ να δω ερωτικά τον άνθρωπο που έχω παντρευτεί. Τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως ερωτική - σεξουαλική επαφή μεταξύ μας. Αλήθεια πώς γίνεται να αντέξω κάτι τέτοιο; Πλέον έχω αδειάσει. Δεν ξέρω οργανικά πλέον αν θα ανταπεξέθω σε κάποιο ερωτικό της κάλεσμα. Επίσης ελάχιστη επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας. Δεν μιλάμε για τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο για τα παιδιά. Και δεν κατηγορώ μόνο εκείνη. Και εγώ έχω κάνει λάθη σίγουρα. Αλλά είμαι νεός ακόμα για να νιώθω 75χρονών. Θέλω από τη μία να ζήσω, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και τα παιδιά μου. 
Πολλές φορές κάθομαι τα βράδυα και κλαίω βρίζοντας με για το πόσο σκατά τα έχω κάνει.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας.
> Είμαι σε ένα γάμο τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια με 2 παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία. Η σχέση μου με τη μητέρα των παιδιών μου έχει τελματώσει. Πλέον απλώς συγκατοικούμε. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να χωρίσω και μάλλον θα το κάνω απλά υπάρχουν κάποια σοβαρά προβλήματα για αυτή μου την απόφαση. 
> Θέμα συναισθηματικό ως προς τα παιδιά μου. Δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ πως θα διαχειριστώ το να είμαι μακριά τους, ούτε αυτά πως θα το πάρουν όλο αυτό. 
> Επίσης οικονομικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλες μου τις υποχρεώσεις πλήρως. 
> Όμως δεν μπορώ να μείνω σε ένα σπίτι που δεν μπορώ να δω ερωτικά τον άνθρωπο που έχω παντρευτεί. Τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως ερωτική - σεξουαλική επαφή μεταξύ μας. Αλήθεια πώς γίνεται να αντέξω κάτι τέτοιο; Πλέον έχω αδειάσει. Δεν ξέρω οργανικά πλέον αν θα ανταπεξέθω σε κάποιο ερωτικό της κάλεσμα. Επίσης ελάχιστη επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας. Δεν μιλάμε για τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο για τα παιδιά. Και δεν κατηγορώ μόνο εκείνη. Και εγώ έχω κάνει λάθη σίγουρα. Αλλά είμαι νεός ακόμα για να νιώθω 75χρονών. Θέλω από τη μία να ζήσω, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και τα παιδιά μου. 
> Πολλές φορές κάθομαι τα βράδυα και κλαίω βρίζοντας με για το πόσο σκατά τα έχω κάνει.


Αλήθεια, μόνο εσυ τα έκανες σκατα? Σίγουρα όχι. Ποτέ δεν φταίει μόνο ο ένας. Τώρα, να σε ρωτήσω πώς φτάσατε εδώ, μάλλον δεν έχει νόημα. Τα 4 χρόνια είναι πολλά. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να μικρύνει το χάσμα μεταξύ σας. Αλλά και να μικρύνει, χάσμα θα παραμείνει. 
Για ποιο πράγμα θέλεις συμβουλή? Τα παιδια σου πάντως δεν θα είναι ούτε τα πρώτα ούτε τα τελευταία που θα μεγαλώνουν με χωρισμενους γονείς.

----------


## Leonidas-was-K990

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας.
> Είμαι σε ένα γάμο τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια με 2 παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία. Η σχέση μου με τη μητέρα των παιδιών μου έχει τελματώσει. Πλέον απλώς συγκατοικούμε. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να χωρίσω και μάλλον θα το κάνω απλά υπάρχουν κάποια σοβαρά προβλήματα για αυτή μου την απόφαση. 
> Θέμα συναισθηματικό ως προς τα παιδιά μου. Δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ πως θα διαχειριστώ το να είμαι μακριά τους, ούτε αυτά πως θα το πάρουν όλο αυτό. 
> Επίσης οικονομικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλες μου τις υποχρεώσεις πλήρως. 
> Όμως δεν μπορώ να μείνω σε ένα σπίτι που δεν μπορώ να δω ερωτικά τον άνθρωπο που έχω παντρευτεί. Τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως ερωτική - σεξουαλική επαφή μεταξύ μας. Αλήθεια πώς γίνεται να αντέξω κάτι τέτοιο; Πλέον έχω αδειάσει. Δεν ξέρω οργανικά πλέον αν θα ανταπεξέθω σε κάποιο ερωτικό της κάλεσμα. Επίσης ελάχιστη επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας. Δεν μιλάμε για τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο για τα παιδιά. Και δεν κατηγορώ μόνο εκείνη. Και εγώ έχω κάνει λάθη σίγουρα. Αλλά είμαι νεός ακόμα για να νιώθω 75χρονών. Θέλω από τη μία να ζήσω, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και τα παιδιά μου. 
> Πολλές φορές κάθομαι τα βράδυα και κλαίω βρίζοντας με για το πόσο σκατά τα έχω κάνει.


Ίσως δεν είμαι και ο πιο κατάλληλος για να σου δώσω συμβουλές, ωστόσο έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις είναι όντως δύσκολο και γνωρίζω αρκετούς φίλους που έχουν βρεθεί σε παρόμοια κατάσταση. Οπότε να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνος σε αυτό...χιλιάδες κόσμος το τραβάει. (Αφενός)

Αφετέρου...μπορεί να μην υπάρχει έλξη μεταξύ σας γιατί έχετε αναλωθεί στα παιδιά και οι 2 και χάσατε την μεταξύ σας επαφή (θα μου πεις τώρα τι μου το λες αυτό για νεο...ναι δίκιο έχεις) ωστόσο πέραν της επαφής μπορεί να υπάρχει μεταξύ σας αγάπη. Δες μέσα σου και να νιώθεις ακόμα αγάπη για την σύζυγό σου μπορείς να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να επισκευτείτε κάποιον ειδικό ή να βρείτε κάποιον μέσω skype.
Αν πάλι το έχεις δοκιμάσει και δεν βγαίνει πουθενά ή το έχεις προτείνει και βρίσκεις τοίχο...πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα τα παιδιά να σας βλέπουν ευτυχισμένους αν και χώρια παρά μαζί και μίζερους. Τα παιδιά έχουν μία τάση να νομιζουν ότι φταίνε αυτά...Σε κάθε περίπτωση είτε μαζί είτε χώρια...ένας ειδικός ψυχολόγος θα βοηθούσε πολύ. 

Βέβαια αναφέρεις και το οικονομικό...εκεί σκέψου ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να ζοριστείς λιγάκι στην αρχή αλλά εν τέλει όταν σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι για το καλό τους θα παίρνεις κουράγιο.

Δεν νομίζω να σε βοήθησα και πολύ γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα ξέρεις λίγο πολύ όλα αυτά....ωστόσο θέλει αποφασιστηκότητα και κουράγιο...βάλτα κάτω, ζυγισέ τα και πάρε την απόφαση που νομίζεις ότι ταιριάζει καλύτερα...γιατί εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα την οικογένεια σου από όλους μας εδώ μέσα.

----------


## blackrabbit

Η μητέρα των παιδιών μου δεν επιθυμεί να χωρίσουμε. 
Πριν κάνα χρόνο που κάναμε αντίστοιχη κουβέντα το σταμάτησα την επόμενη μέρα. 
Εσείς τι θα κάνατε; Θα δίνατε τέλος; (αυτή τη συμβουλή θέλω. )
Στενοχωριέμαι που θα την πληγώσω αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Δεν μπορώ άλλο. Υπόψιν θέλω να χωρίσω πολιτισμένα. Χωρίς καβγάδες και κλαμα

Νιώθω ότι ό,τι απόφαση και να παρω θα είναι λάθος

----------


## Yugi m

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας.
> Είμαι σε ένα γάμο τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια με 2 παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία. Η σχέση μου με τη μητέρα των παιδιών μου έχει τελματώσει. Πλέον απλώς συγκατοικούμε. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να χωρίσω και μάλλον θα το κάνω απλά υπάρχουν κάποια σοβαρά προβλήματα για αυτή μου την απόφαση. 
> Θέμα συναισθηματικό ως προς τα παιδιά μου. Δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ πως θα διαχειριστώ το να είμαι μακριά τους, ούτε αυτά πως θα το πάρουν όλο αυτό. 
> Επίσης οικονομικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλες μου τις υποχρεώσεις πλήρως. 
> Όμως δεν μπορώ να μείνω σε ένα σπίτι που δεν μπορώ να δω ερωτικά τον άνθρωπο που έχω παντρευτεί. Τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως ερωτική - σεξουαλική επαφή μεταξύ μας. Αλήθεια πώς γίνεται να αντέξω κάτι τέτοιο; Πλέον έχω αδειάσει. Δεν ξέρω οργανικά πλέον αν θα ανταπεξέθω σε κάποιο ερωτικό της κάλεσμα. Επίσης ελάχιστη επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας. Δεν μιλάμε για τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο για τα παιδιά. Και δεν κατηγορώ μόνο εκείνη. Και εγώ έχω κάνει λάθη σίγουρα. Αλλά είμαι νεός ακόμα για να νιώθω 75χρονών. Θέλω από τη μία να ζήσω, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και τα παιδιά μου. 
> Πολλές φορές κάθομαι τα βράδυα και κλαίω βρίζοντας με για το πόσο σκατά τα έχω κάνει.


Καλησπέρα θεματοθετη.

Τι ηλικία έχουν τα παιδιά? Εσύ και η γυναίκα σου σε τι ηλικία είστε? Δεν εργάζεσαι ώστε να μπορείς πχ να δίνεις κάποια διατροφή?

Μου φαίνεται βρίσκεσαι σε μια σύγχυση. Από τη μια μας λες ότι έχεις κάνει κι εσύ τα λάθη σου. Από την άλλη μας λες κλαίς επειδή τα έχεις κάνει σκατα. Τι από τα δύο ισχύει. Με αυτό που λες στο τέλος εννοείς προφανώς ότι έχεις μόνο εσύ μερίδιο ευθύνης.

Επίσης, απ' ότι φαίνεται είσαι αποφασισμένος να πάρεις διαζύγιο. Επομένως, δεν έχω κάτι να σου πω εγώ προσωπικά. Απλά, δεν είναι ξακαθαρος τόσο πολυνο λόγος για τον οποίο γράφεις.

Τα παιδιά σου πάντως δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ότι θα χάσουν. Εννοείται ότι θα τα βλέπεις. Και ίσως να είναι καλύτερα για αυτά κιόλας. Αν έχετε θέματα με τη σύζυγό σοβαρά, και πχ τσακωνεστε

----------


## blackrabbit

> Καλησπέρα θεματοθετη.
> 
> Τι ηλικία έχουν τα παιδιά? Εσύ και η γυναίκα σου σε τι ηλικία είστε? Δεν εργάζεσαι ώστε να μπορείς πχ να δίνεις κάποια διατροφή?
> 
> Μου φαίνεται βρίσκεσαι σε μια σύγχυση. Από τη μια μας λες ότι έχεις κάνει κι εσύ τα λάθη σου. Από την άλλη μας λες κλαίς επειδή τα έχεις κάνει σκατα. Τι από τα δύο ισχύει. Με αυτό που λες στο τέλος εννοείς προφανώς ότι έχεις μόνο εσύ μερίδιο ευθύνης.
> 
> Επίσης, απ' ότι φαίνεται είσαι αποφασισμένος να πάρεις διαζύγιο. Επομένως, δεν έχω κάτι να σου πω εγώ προσωπικά. Απλά, δεν είναι ξακαθαρος τόσο πολυνο λόγος για τον οποίο γράφεις.
> 
> Τα παιδιά σου πάντως δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ότι θα χάσουν. Εννοείται ότι θα τα βλέπεις. Και ίσως να είναι καλύτερα για αυτά κιόλας. Αν έχετε θέματα με τη σύζυγό σοβαρά, και πχ τσακωνεστε


Τα παιδιά μου είναι ηλικίας 6 και 8 χρονών. και οι 2 μας ειμαστε 40 χρονων. Εργάζομαι αλλά τα χρήματα που παίρνω δεν θα φτάνουν σίγουρα για όλα τα απαραίτητα έξοδα. 
οχι δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω μόνο εγώ μερίδιο ευθύνης. Απλά λυπάμαι για όλα αυτά. 
Ξεκάθαρος για το διαζύγιο είμαι αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως το μετανιώσω ή μήπως τα παιδιά μου μου γυρίσουν την πλάτη αύριο μεθαύριο. 
Δεν τσακωνόμαστε πλέον με τη σύζυγο. Για να τσακωθείς με κάποιον πρέπει να υπάρχει επικοινωνία

----------


## Yugi m

> Τα παιδιά μου είναι ηλικίας 6 και 8 χρονών. και οι 2 μας ειμαστε 40 χρονων. Εργάζομαι αλλά τα χρήματα που παίρνω δεν θα φτάνουν σίγουρα για όλα τα απαραίτητα έξοδα. 
> οχι δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω μόνο εγώ μερίδιο ευθύνης. Απλά λυπάμαι για όλα αυτά. 
> Ξεκάθαρος για το διαζύγιο είμαι αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως το μετανιώσω ή μήπως τα παιδιά μου μου γυρίσουν την πλάτη αύριο μεθαύριο. 
> Δεν τσακωνόμαστε πλέον με τη σύζυγο. Για να τσακωθείς με κάποιον πρέπει να υπάρχει επικοινωνία


Νομίζω αν το χειριστείτε σωστά, δεν θα έχουν θέμα τα παιδιά. Επίσης, αν και δεν έχω εμπειρία σε αυτά, νομίζω τι το ποσό της διατροφής θα είναι αντίστοιχο του επίσημου εισοδήματος σου. Πχ αν παίρνεις εξακόσια ευρώ, δεν θα δίνεις τα πεντακόσια ενενήντα για διατροφή. Προβλέπεται ένα αξιοπρεπές πόσο για να ζεις. Μήπως εννοείς τα χρήματα που παίρνεις δεν φτάνουν για να πας να νοικιάσεις ένα σπίτι μόνος σου πχ?

Το ότι λυπάσαι είναι λογικό. Αλλά από αυτά που μα όλες και από το ύφος που γράφεις νομίζω είσαι δυστυχισμένος. Επίσης, νομίζω έχεις πάρει την απόφαση σου. Και νομίζω και η γυναίκα σου θα το έχει σκεφτεί σίγουρα.

Αν συνεχίζεις να αγαπάς και να ασχολείσαι εμ τα παιδιά σου, δεν θα σου γυρίσουν την πλάτη. Μην έχεις αγωνία για αυτό.

Επίσης, αν το μετανιώσεις, οκ είναι θέμα. Αλλά μήπως έχεις μετανιώσει ήδη που παντρεύτηκες? Μήπως έχεις μετανιώσει που μένεις? Ως άγνωστος και κρίνοντας από αυτά που λες, εγώ αυτά έχω καταλάβει. Τη γνώμη μου σου λέω

Ειδικά το τελευταίο που λες ότι δεν έχετε καν επικοινωνία, νομίζω είναι η χαριστική βολή

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η μητέρα των παιδιών μου δεν επιθυμεί να χωρίσουμε. 
> Πριν κάνα χρόνο που κάναμε αντίστοιχη κουβέντα το σταμάτησα την επόμενη μέρα. 
> Εσείς τι θα κάνατε; Θα δίνα3τε τέλος; (αυτή τη συμβουλή δ σθέλω. )
> Στενοχωριέμαι που θα την πληγώσω αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Δεν μπορώ άλλο. Υπόψιν θέλω να χωρίσω πολιτισμένα. Χωρίς καβγάδες και κλαμα
> 
> Νιώθω ότι ό,τι απόφαση και να παρω θα είναεε δι λάθος


Δεν θέλει να χωρίσει? Και τότε πώς ήρθε αυτό το χάσμα 4 χρόνων?

----------


## mindcrime

Οκ εσύ ερωτικά επαφή, με τη γυναίκα σου δεν έχεις με άλλη εχεις; Εισαι 4 χρονια χωρίς σεξ; Εκεινη; Δεν την ενδιαφέρει πως έχετε να κάνετε σεξ 4 χρονια ή πιστεύεις πως έχει στραφεί αποκλειστικά στα παιδιά της; Στο σπιτι ακόμα και αν δεν κάνετε σεξ ειστε δυο μουγγοι;

Εγώ θα ψαχνομουν να δω αν θα υπήρχε περίπτωση επανασύνδεση, αν όχι τότε θα κοιτούσα οικονομικά αν θα μπορούσα, αν έβλεπα πως δεν μπορούσα θα εμενα εκει δεν θα χώριζα γιατι μετα η ζωή θα ήταν μαρτυριο

----------


## Yugi m

> Η μητέρα των παιδιών μου δεν επιθυμεί να χωρίσουμε. 
> Πριν κάνα χρόνο που κάναμε αντίστοιχη κουβέντα το σταμάτησα την επόμενη μέρα. 
> Εσείς τι θα κάνατε; Θα δίνατε τέλος; (αυτή τη συμβουλή θέλω. )
> Στενοχωριέμαι που θα την πληγώσω αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Δεν μπορώ άλλο. Υπόψιν θέλω να χωρίσω πολιτισμένα. Χωρίς καβγάδες και κλαμα
> 
> Νιώθω ότι ό,τι απόφαση και να παρω θα είναι λάθος


Δεν είχα διαβάσει αυτό το ποστ σου. Προσωπικά, ναι, θα χώριζα. Και νομίζω κι εσύ έχεις πάρει την απόφαση σου. Και εφόσον αυτό έχει συμβεί, πρέπει να πιστεύεις στις αποφάσεις σου.

Επίσης, είστε σαραντα χρόνων. Είστε πολύ νέοι ακόμα για να τελματώσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό η σχέση. Μάλλον δεν είστε ο ένας για τον άλλον. Πολύ απλά κάποιες φορές το άτομο α με το άτομο β είναι φτιαγμένοι για να είναι μαζί μέχρι ενός σημείου. Εσύ με τη γυναίκα σου ήσασταν γιαγυρω στα δέκα χρόνια. Με άλλη μπορεί να ήσουν μαζί δέκα μέρες και μετά να μην αντέχεις. Με άλλη μπορεί να αντεχατε και πενήντα χρόνια. Πάντως από αυτά που μα λες με τη γυναίκα σου μάλλον μέχρι εκεί ήσασταν.

Επίσης είστε ακόμα νέοι. Δεν είναι κρίμα και για τους δύο να μένετε σε μια σχέση στην οποία κανείς δεν περνάει καλά? Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να χωρίσετε και όσο είστε ακόμα νέοι να ξαναφτιαξετε τις ζωές σας με ανθρώπους που θα ταιριάζετε πραγματικά και θα περνάτε καλά?

----------


## Marilou

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας.
> Είμαι σε ένα γάμο τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια με 2 παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία. Η σχέση μου με τη μητέρα των παιδιών μου έχει τελματώσει. Πλέον απλώς συγκατοικούμε. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να χωρίσω και μάλλον θα το κάνω απλά υπάρχουν κάποια σοβαρά προβλήματα για αυτή μου την απόφαση. 
> Θέμα συναισθηματικό ως προς τα παιδιά μου. Δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ πως θα διαχειριστώ το να είμαι μακριά τους, ούτε αυτά πως θα το πάρουν όλο αυτό. 
> Επίσης οικονομικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλες μου τις υποχρεώσεις πλήρως. 
> Όμως δεν μπορώ να μείνω σε ένα σπίτι που δεν μπορώ να δω ερωτικά τον άνθρωπο που έχω παντρευτεί. Τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως ερωτική - σεξουαλική επαφή μεταξύ μας. Αλήθεια πώς γίνεται να αντέξω κάτι τέτοιο; Πλέον έχω αδειάσει. Δεν ξέρω οργανικά πλέον αν θα ανταπεξέθω σε κάποιο ερωτικό της κάλεσμα. Επίσης ελάχιστη επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας. Δεν μιλάμε για τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο για τα παιδιά. Και δεν κατηγορώ μόνο εκείνη. Και εγώ έχω κάνει λάθη σίγουρα. Αλλά είμαι νεός ακόμα για να νιώθω 75χρονών. Θέλω από τη μία να ζήσω, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και τα παιδιά μου. 
> Πολλές φορές κάθομαι τα βράδυα και κλαίω βρίζοντας με για το πόσο σκατά τα έχω κάνει.


Καλημέρα!

Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να ακούσεις ?
Θέλεις να σου πούμε τον" καλύτερο "τρόπο για να προχωρήσεις σε ένα διαζύγιο ώστε να είναι τα παιδιά σου καλά και εσύ καλά ?

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι με το να κλαίς μόνο καλό στην ψυχολογία σου δεν κάνει .
Επομιζεσαι ολο το βάρος μόνος σου για μια απόφαση που κατά τα λεγόμενα των πράξεών σας οδηγείσται με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στο χωρισμό .
Τέσσερα ολοκληρα χρόνια κρατάει όλο αυτό .

Αυτά τα χρόνια έχει γίνει προσπάθεια προσέγγισης της γυναίκας σου ή και το αντίθετο για να δείτε τελικά τι είναι αυτό που δεν σας αφήνει να το λύσετε και να πάρετε μια ξεκάθαρη απόφαση?

Τέσσερα χρόνια χωρίς ερωτικές επαφες?
Απορώ πως δεν υπάρχει απιστία ειλικρινά και μπράβο σας ,γιατί νέοι άνθρωποι είστε και οι δύο και το σώμα είναι ακόμα ζωντανό και είναι απαραίτητο αυτό το κομμάτι ακόμα .
εκτός και αν μου πεις ότι γίνεται σποραδικά και καθαρά για βιολογικούς λόγους .....

Τώρα όσο αφορά τα παιδιά γιατί έχεις την εντύπωση ότι αν χωρίσεις θα πάψεις να είσαι και ο πατέρας που πρέπει να έχουν .
Ίσα ίσα αν φύγεις από κάτι που δεν το θες και δεν σε καλύπτει πλέον θα είσαι πολύ πιο καλά συναισθηματικά και σίγουρα θα νοιωθεις και πολύ πιο καλά και αυτό θα εισπράττουν τα παιδιά από εσένα .
Όπως και βάση του εισοδήματος σου θα δίνεις και την ανάλογη διατροφή .Μην νομίζεις ότι όλος ο μισθός σου θα πηγαίνει εκεί .
Και αν δεις ότι δεν τα καταφέρνεις προκειμένου να είσαι καλά και εσύ και τα παιδιά δεν είσαι διατεθημενος να κάνεις και μια δεύτερη δουλειά ?

Λύσεις υπάρχουν πολλές και βρίσκονται αρκεί αυτές να σε κάνουν προτιστως να είσαι καλά με τον ευατο σου και μετά με τα παιδιά .

Πριν προχωρήσεις όμως στο οτιδήποτε σιγουρεψου ότι όντως είναι αυτό που θες ,ότι έχεις εξάντληση όλα τα περιθώρια να λυθούν τα θέματα σας ώστε να είστε μαζί όπως πρέπει .
Το γεγονός ότι η γυναίκα σου θέλει μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο?
Γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει γυναίκα που να ζει μια κατάσταση τόσα χρόνια μέσα στο γάμο της και να θέλει να συνεχιστεί ...

Το κυριότερο θέλει ψυχραιμία και λογική σε αυτή την φάση .
Χαρτί και μολύβι πλέον για τις οικονομικές σου υποχρεώσεις και να βρεις τον τρόπο που θα τις καλύπτεις και μια σοβαρή συζήτηση πλέον με την γυναίκα σου χωρίς πείσματα και ότι άλλο υπάρχει για να βάλετε κάτω όλα τα θέματα σας και να δείτε τελικά ότι αξίζει,μπορουν να λυθούν ή δεν γίνεται και πρέπει να δείτε πως θα προχωρήσετε με βάση το καλό των παιδιών ;

Στην ανάγκη αν πάρεις την απόφαση και χωρίσεις συμβουλεύσου και μια παιδοψυχολογο ώστε να γίνει όλη αυτη η μετάβαση με τρόπο και να είστε όλοι καλά .
Δεν είσαι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος αυτό να το θυμάσαι .

Ψυχραιμια μόνο χρειάζεται για αυτό προσπάθησε να μείνεις ήρεμος και όλα θα γίνουν ,να το ξέρεις !

----------


## bomba

Για μενα πριν κανεις το οτιδηποτε ...φυγε μια βδομαδα...πηγαινε στους γονεις σου...παρε το χρονο σου....δες τα λιγο τα πραγματα...προσπαθησε να την πλησιασεις ...να δεις αν θα ξανανιωσεις οπως τοτε...αν οχι...τοτε μην καταδικαζετε τις ζωες σας.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να ακούσεις ?
> Θέλεις να σου πούμε τον" καλύτερο "τρόπο για να προχωρήσεις σε ένα διαζύγιο ώστε να είναι τα παιδιά σου καλά και εσύ καλά ?
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις ότι με το να κλαίς μόνο καλό στην ψυχολογία σου δεν κάνει .
> Επομιζεσαι ολο το βάρος μόνος σου για μια απόφαση που κατά τα λεγόμενα των πράξεών σας οδηγείσται με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στο χωρισμό .
> Τέσσερα ολοκληρα χρόνια κρατάει όλο αυτό .
> 
> ...


Αρχικα να σας ευχαριστησω για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
Ως προς το αν εγινε καμία προσπαθεια προσέγγισης αυτά τα χρόνια. Εγιναν 2 και η τελευταία πριν ένα χρόνο αλλα δεν απέδωσαν. Για καμια βδομαδα ημασταν καλά και μετα πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν μπορώ να τη δω ερωτικά πια. Νιώθω ότι συγκατοικώ με την αδερφή μου. 
Ως προς την απιστία ξέρω ότι απο την πλευρά μου δεν υπάρχει όπως επίσης πιστεύω όυτε από την πλευρά της. Το πρόγραμμα της είναι τέτοιο που δεν βγαίνει και ποτέ από το σπίτι για βόλτα. Είναι δουλειά σπίτι και καμιά έξοδο με τα παιδιά και φίλους κι εμένα μαζί
Ως προς το οικονομικό κομμάτι έχω μιλήσει με δικηγόρο φίλο μου και μου είπε το εξής περιστατικό: Άνδρας που ήθελε να χωρίσει και να μην πληρώνει διατροφή, παραιτήθηκε από τη δουλειά του για να δείχνει άπορος, δικηγόρο του διόρισε το κράτος και παρόλα αυτά το δικαστήριο τον υποχρέωσε να πληρώνει ότι προβλέπεται κρίνοντας ότι η ζωή των παιδιών έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία απ΄τη δική του. Σαν μέσος όρος πάει 250 με 300 το παιδι και γενικά το δικαστήριο δεν παρεκκλίνει αυτής της κατεύθυνσης. Μάλιστα, αν ο πατέρας δεν πληρώσει τη διατροφή, η γυναίκα μπορεί να τον πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα αυτόφωρο. Εντάξει, η δικιά μου δεν είναι τρελή για να μου το κάνει αυτό και δεν νομίζω ότι θα διαφωνήσουμε αρχικά στο οικονομικό κομμάτι. 
Επίσης φυσικά και είμαι διατεθειμένος να βρω κι άλλη δουλειά αλλά το που δεν ξέρω απ τη στιγμή που α)η μαύρη εργασία απαγορεύεται και β)γενικά ο κλάδος μου απαγορεύει την έξτρα απασχόληση.


Μου γράφεις πιο πάνω
το ότι η γυναίκα σου θέλει μήπως σημαίνει κάτι άλλο; 

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό το άλλο. Αν θέλεις εξήγησέ το μου.

----------


## nikos2

ενα διαζυγιο να ξερεις οτι πρωτα θα το πληρωσουν τα παιδια σου συναισθηματικα και μετα εσυ οικονομικα. η συζυγος να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα σε στιψει σαν λεμονι οσο της το επιτρεπει η ισχυουσα νομοθεσια με προσχημα τις οικονομικες αναγκες των παιδιων. εσυ θα πρεπει να εργαζεσαι συνεχως για τις υποχρεωσεις σου προς τα παιδια και την ιδια και αν θελεις να εχεις αλλη γυναικα θα αναγκαστεις να μπλεκεις συνεχως με διαζευγμενες με παιδια, η διαφορες απλα γκομενες εαν βεβαια σου περισσευουν χρηματα πραγμα για το οποιο αμφιβαλλω.

θελω να πω οτι η ζωη σου δεν θα αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο, το μονο που θα μπορεσεις να κανεις ειναι προσκαιρα περισσοτερο σεξ η να καταφερεις να παντρευτεις μια 40ρα δηλαδη μια γυναικα στην δυση της, η οποια νομιζεις οτι θα σου αρεσει σεξουαλικα και στα επομενα 10 χρονια αλλα δεν θα συμβει ετσι

----------


## Yugi m

> Αρχικα να σας ευχαριστησω για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
> Ως προς το αν εγινε καμία προσπαθεια προσέγγισης αυτά τα χρόνια. Εγιναν 2 και η τελευταία πριν ένα χρόνο αλλα δεν απέδωσαν. Για καμια βδομαδα ημασταν καλά και μετα πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν μπορώ να τη δω ερωτικά πια. Νιώθω ότι συγκατοικώ με την αδερφή μου. 
> Ως προς την απιστία ξέρω ότι απο την πλευρά μου δεν υπάρχει όπως επίσης πιστεύω όυτε από την πλευρά της. Το πρόγραμμα της είναι τέτοιο που δεν βγαίνει και ποτέ από το σπίτι για βόλτα. Είναι δουλειά σπίτι και καμιά έξοδο με τα παιδιά και φίλους κι εμένα μαζί
> Ως προς το οικονομικό κομμάτι έχω μιλήσει με δικηγόρο φίλο μου και μου είπε το εξής περιστατικό: Άνδρας που ήθελε να χωρίσει και να μην πληρώνει διατροφή, παραιτήθηκε από τη δουλειά του για να δείχνει άπορος, δικηγόρο του διόρισε το κράτος και παρόλα αυτά το δικαστήριο τον υποχρέωσε να πληρώνει ότι προβλέπεται κρίνοντας ότι η ζωή των παιδιών έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία απ΄τη δική του. Σαν μέσος όρος πάει 250 με 300 το παιδι και γενικά το δικαστήριο δεν παρεκκλίνει αυτής της κατεύθυνσης. Μάλιστα, αν ο πατέρας δεν πληρώσει τη διατροφή, η γυναίκα μπορεί να τον πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα αυτόφωρο. Εντάξει, η δικιά μου δεν είναι τρελή για να μου το κάνει αυτό και δεν νομίζω ότι θα διαφωνήσουμε αρχικά στο οικονομικό κομμάτι. 
> Επίσης φυσικά και είμαι διατεθειμένος να βρω κι άλλη δουλειά αλλά το που δεν ξέρω απ τη στιγμή που α)η μαύρη εργασία απαγορεύεται και β)γενικά ο κλάδος μου απαγορεύει την έξτρα απασχόληση.
> 
> 
> Μου γράφεις πιο πάνω
> το ότι η γυναίκα σου θέλει μήπως σημαίνει κάτι άλλο; 
> ...


Θεματοθετη καλησπέρα. Προσωπικά βλέπω ότι η σχέση σου με τη γυναίκα σου έχει λήξει ουσιαστικά και πάτε όπως πατέ από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα. Επομένως, επειδή απ' ότι καταλαβαινω έχεις πάρει την απόφαση σου, καλό θα είναι να πιστέψεις σε αυτήν και να προχωρήσεις. Δεν έχει νόημα να το καθυστερείς αλλο.

Τώρα αυτό με το δικαστήριο του φίλου σου που λες μου φαίνεται πολύ κουλό πάντως. Να μην έχει δουλειά και να δίνει τριακόσια ευρώ για κάθε παιδί. Μωρέ μπας και το ψυλλιαστηκα οι δικαστές ότι έκανε λαμόγια και παράτησε τη δουλειά του? Η μήπως ήταν άστα να πάνε ο δικηγόρος που του έδωσε το κράτος? Περίεργο μου φαίνεται, όπως και να έχει.

Δηλαδή σόρρυ αν δεν έχεις δουλειά και η γυναίκα σου παιρνει τρία χιλιάρικα το μήνα, εσύ πάλι πρέπει να δίνεις λεφτά? Και το αντίστροφο, αν ένας άντρας έχει την επιμέλεια των παιδιών και βγάζει πολλά λεφτά, ενώ η πρώην σύζυγος τους είναι άνεργη, θα πληρώνει τόσα λεφτά η σύζυγος? Προσωπικά το βλέπω περίεργο. Βέβαια δεν είμαι δικηγόρος ούτε έχω εμπειρία από διαζύγια. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος πιο σχετικός ας μας διαφωτίσει.

Όπως μας τα περιγράφεις παντως ο χωρισμός θα είναι πολιτισμένος επομένως δεν νομίζω να επηρεαστούν τα παιδιά

----------


## Marilou

> Αρχικα να σας ευχαριστησω για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
> Ως προς το αν εγινε καμία προσπαθεια προσέγγισης αυτά τα χρόνια. Εγιναν 2 και η τελευταία πριν ένα χρόνο αλλα δεν απέδωσαν. Για καμια βδομαδα ημασταν καλά και μετα πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν μπορώ να τη δω ερωτικά πια. Νιώθω ότι συγκατοικώ με την αδερφή μου. 
> Ως προς την απιστία ξέρω ότι απο την πλευρά μου δεν υπάρχει όπως επίσης πιστεύω όυτε από την πλευρά της. Το πρόγραμμα της είναι τέτοιο που δεν βγαίνει και ποτέ από το σπίτι για βόλτα. Είναι δουλειά σπίτι και καμιά έξοδο με τα παιδιά και φίλους κι εμένα μαζί
> Ως προς το οικονομικό κομμάτι έχω μιλήσει με δικηγόρο φίλο μου και μου είπε το εξής περιστατικό: Άνδρας που ήθελε να χωρίσει και να μην πληρώνει διατροφή, παραιτήθηκε από τη δουλειά του για να δείχνει άπορος, δικηγόρο του διόρισε το κράτος και παρόλα αυτά το δικαστήριο τον υποχρέωσε να πληρώνει ότι προβλέπεται κρίνοντας ότι η ζωή των παιδιών έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία απ΄τη δική του. Σαν μέσος όρος πάει 250 με 300 το παιδι και γενικά το δικαστήριο δεν παρεκκλίνει αυτής της κατεύθυνσης. Μάλιστα, αν ο πατέρας δεν πληρώσει τη διατροφή, η γυναίκα μπορεί να τον πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα αυτόφωρο. Εντάξει, η δικιά μου δεν είναι τρελή για να μου το κάνει αυτό και δεν νομίζω ότι θα διαφωνήσουμε αρχικά στο οικονομικό κομμάτι. 
> Επίσης φυσικά και είμαι διατεθειμένος να βρω κι άλλη δουλειά αλλά το που δεν ξέρω απ τη στιγμή που α)η μαύρη εργασία απαγορεύεται και β)γενικά ο κλάδος μου απαγορεύει την έξτρα απασχόληση.
> 
> 
> Μου γράφεις πιο πάνω
> το ότι η γυναίκα σου θέλει μήπως σημαίνει κάτι άλλο; 
> ...



Καλημερα!

Ισως δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα ...

Μας είπες σε ενα σημειο οτι η γυναικα σου δεν θελει να χωρισετε ,θελει να παραμεινει σε ενα ηδη ληγμενο γαμο για εμενα προσωπικα και συμφωνα με αυτα που μας λες .
Δεν βρίσκω λογικη εξηγησει μια νεα γυναικα να θελει να μεινει σε ενα τετοιο γάμο ,εκτος και αν συμβανει κατι αλλο..
Δηλαδη αν εσυ θες καθαρα και μονο να λήξει,μηπως μονο εσυ πλεον εχεις ξεκαθαρισει μεσα σου οτι τελειωσε μαζι της και εκεινη εχει ακομα καποια πραγματα και θελει να δωσει και αλλο χρονικο περιθωριο ,αν και ποσο ακομα πια ? 


Τωρα για το κομματι της διατροφης δεν ξερω πραγματικα πως το εχεις στο μυαλο σου και τι θελεις να κανεις φευγοντας απο αυτο τον γαμο.Πεσμου αν θες παραπανω το σκεπτικο σου .
Νομιζω θες φυσικα να δινεις και εσυ ενα ποσο καθαρα και μονο για τις αναγκες των παιδιων ετσι?Δεν νομιζω να νομιζεις οτι φευγοντας απο τον γαμο θα αποποιηθείς τις οικονομικες ευθυνες που θα εχεις απεναντι τους γιατι ενταξει τις συναισθηματικες φαινεται πως ουτε καν το σκεφταισε ,ισα ισα νομιζω οτι θα εισαι σε θεση να ειναι και πιο πληρης απο την στιγμη που δεν θα εχεις και το κομματι του γαμου να σε πιεζει και σε ριχνει ψυχολογικα .

Οποτε αυτο που σου ειπε ο δικηγορος αφορουσε καθαρα εναν ανθρωπο που ΔΕΝ ηθελε να πληρωνει διατροφη .Αρα μην σε απασχολει ,ακυρο τελειως για την περιπτωση σου .
Τωρα απορω πραγματικα τι δικηγορος και τι εμεπειρια ειχε για να στα λεει αυτα .
Λοιπον επειδη η νυφη μου ειναι δικηγορος και μαλιστα εχει πολλες υποθεσεις με διαζυγια(δυστηχως βλεπεις δεν εισαι ο μονος ) σε ενημερωνω οτι το ποσο τον 250 με 300 ευρω ανα παιδι ειναι τελειος ακυρο.
Η διατροφη βγαινει καθαρα απο τις μηνιαες αποδοχες σου βαση παντα με τον μισθου σου ,αν υπαρχουν εισοδηματα απο μισθωσεις ακινητων ή καποια αλλη δραστηριοτητα και με βαση καθαρα τις προσωπικες αναγκες των παιδιων αναλογα τις ηλικιες τους .Γι αυτο και το δικαστηριο οσο ειναι ανηλικα γινεται ανα δυο ετη ή πας σε εκτακτο αν υπαρχει μεταβολη του εισοδηματος σου .
Ακομα και πώληση προσωπικού σου αντικειμενου (αυτοκινητου ) ή σπιτιου να υπαρχει που δεν αποκτηθηκε μεσα στο γαμο δεν μπορει να ληφθει υποψην του στο ποσο της διατροφης παρα μονο οταν πας σε δικη και δεν καταθέτης καθολου ,ουτε ενα ευρω απο την καθορισμενη διατροφη.....
Συμφωνα παντα με τον νομο η διατροφη δεν μπορει να υπερβαινει το αναλογικο σου ποσοστο βαση και με τις δικες σου βιοποριστικες σου αναγκες .
Ναι καλλιστα η συζηγος μπορει να καταθετη μήνυση αν δεν καταβαλεις ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ομως διατροφη .Γιατι αν ενα μηνα δεν μπορεις να βαλεις ολο το ποσο και βαλεις εστω και ενα μικρο ποσο οταν θα πατε διακστικος θα αθωωθεις εφοσον φυσικα παρουσιασεις και τους οικονομικους λογους που σε οδηγησαν σε αυτη την κινηση .
Εφοσον δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει δολος ..
Οποτε δεν νομιζω η γυναικα σου να διαθετει καθε φορα 500αρια γιατι τοσο θελει πλεον μια μυνηση με κινδυνο κιολλας να τα χασει γιατι δεν θα διακιωθει στο δικαστηριο.
Μην κολλας σε τετοια θεματα ,αν αποφασισεις να το προχωρησεις θα βρεις ενα σωστα ενημερωμενο δικηγορο και θα δεις θα σου πει αυτα τα πραγματα και μαλιστα θα σου πει ακομα περισσοτερο οσο αφορα τα παιδια και την διατροφη τους ....

Εφοσον λοιπον εκτος απο την δουλεια σου εισαι διατεθημενος να κανεις και μια ακομα οσο στο επιτρεπουν οι συνθηκες, μην κολλάς σε αυτο το θεμα .
Δες καθαρα τι θες εσυ πλεον ,τι μπορεις να κανεις ,εξηγησε το στην γυναικα σου, που ενταξει δεν νομιζω να μην καταλαβει τον λογο που θες να φυγεις απο ολο αυτο και πραξε αναλογα οσο ειναι καιρος και δεν σε παρασυρει ψυχολογικα ..
Μην στεναχωριεσαι και για τα παιδια .Εγω ειμαι αυτη εδω μεσα που πρωτη λεω εξαντληστε ολα τα περιθωρια μεσα στον γαμο οταν υπαρχουν παιδια ,βαλτε στην ακρη εγωισμους και νεανικα αποθημενα που βγαινουν μεσα σε αυτων για το καλο των παιδιων ,αλλα οταν βλεπω τετοιες χρονιες πλεον καταστασεις εκει λες να κανετε οτι ειναι δυνατον καλυτερο για να ειστε ολοι καλα .
Τα παιδια θα λαμβανουν τα ιδια και απο την μαμα και απο τον μπαμπα ασχετα αν μενετε μαζι ή οχι αρκει ομως να καταφερτε να περασετε ομαλα σε αυτη την φαση .
Νομιζω αν και οι δυο εχετε στοχο τα παιδια αυτο θα γινει .Εσυ απο οτι καταλαβαινω το εχεις ,αν το εχει και η γυναικα σου να ξερεις την περισσοτερη δουλεια στο κομματι του διαζυγιου ηδη την έχετε κανει .

Στο ξαναλεω ομως ηρεμια και λογικη να εχεις ,αυτα θα σε κατευθύνουν σωστα σε αυτη την μετάβαση σας.

----------


## Chaos1

Πήγατε ποτέ σε έναν σύμβουλο γάμου; Μήπως να το δοκιμάζατε κι αυτό; Ίσως απλά δεν ξέρετε πώς να επανασυνδεθείτε. Ένας γάμος θέλει καθημερινή προσπάθεια, ένας ψυχολόγος θα σας κατεύθυνε κατάλληλα.

----------


## nikos2

> Πήγατε ποτέ σε έναν σύμβουλο γάμου; Μήπως να το δοκιμάζατε κι αυτό; Ίσως απλά δεν ξέρετε πώς να επανασυνδεθείτε. Ένας γάμος θέλει καθημερινή προσπάθεια, ένας ψυχολόγος θα σας κατεύθυνε κατάλληλα.


μα δεν καταλαβες, το θεμα ειναι οτι θελει να χωρισει την γυναικα που δεν βλεπει ερωτικα, αυτο τον χαλαει και σιγουρα πολυ. δεν θελει να διασωσει τον γαμο του.
δεν τον κατηγορω για αλλους αυτο εχει μικρη σημασια και για αλλους οπως αυτον μεγαλη

----------


## Remedy

καλησπερα. εγινε κατι συγκεκριμενο πριν 4 χρονια που σας απομακρυνε τοσο πολυ;

----------


## Chaos1

> μα δεν καταλαβες, το θεμα ειναι οτι θελει να χωρισει την γυναικα που δεν βλεπει ερωτικα, αυτο τον χαλαει και σιγουρα πολυ. δεν θελει να διασωσει τον γαμο του.
> δεν τον κατηγορω για αλλους αυτο εχει μικρη σημασια και για αλλους οπως αυτον μεγαλη


Δε γράφει ξεκάθαρα ότι δε θέλει να διασώσει το γάμο του. Σκέφτομαι πως ένας γάμος που έφτασε σε τέλμα χωρίς κάποιο σοβαρό λόγο όπως η απιστία ή η ενδοοικογενειακή βία, έχει τη δυνατότητα με την κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση να σωθεί. Ειδικά αφού υπάρχουν μικρά παιδιά στη μέση. Και το τέλμα είναι σχετικό, γιατί σε κάθε γάμο έρχεται η αίσθηση της συνήθειας και της ρουτίνας και θέλει δουλειά και από τις δύο πλευρές για να διατηρηθεί ο ερωτισμός.

----------


## Αλεξία10

Και εγώ πιστεύω (αν και δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ πρόθυμος) ότι μπορεί να σωθεί ένας γάμος με την σωστή βοήθεια. Το χάσμα είναι μεγάλο 4 χρόνια, αλλά αν το θέλουν πραγματικά μπορούν να τα ξαναβρούν...

----------


## Lina94

> Καλησπέρα σας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας.
> Είμαι σε ένα γάμο τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια με 2 παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία. Η σχέση μου με τη μητέρα των παιδιών μου έχει τελματώσει. Πλέον απλώς συγκατοικούμε. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να χωρίσω και μάλλον θα το κάνω απλά υπάρχουν κάποια σοβαρά προβλήματα για αυτή μου την απόφαση. 
> Θέμα συναισθηματικό ως προς τα παιδιά μου. Δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ πως θα διαχειριστώ το να είμαι μακριά τους, ούτε αυτά πως θα το πάρουν όλο αυτό. 
> Επίσης οικονομικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλες μου τις υποχρεώσεις πλήρως. 
> Όμως δεν μπορώ να μείνω σε ένα σπίτι που δεν μπορώ να δω ερωτικά τον άνθρωπο που έχω παντρευτεί. Τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως ερωτική - σεξουαλική επαφή μεταξύ μας. Αλήθεια πώς γίνεται να αντέξω κάτι τέτοιο; Πλέον έχω αδειάσει. Δεν ξέρω οργανικά πλέον αν θα ανταπεξέθω σε κάποιο ερωτικό της κάλεσμα. Επίσης ελάχιστη επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας. Δεν μιλάμε για τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο για τα παιδιά. Και δεν κατηγορώ μόνο εκείνη. Και εγώ έχω κάνει λάθη σίγουρα. Αλλά είμαι νεός ακόμα για να νιώθω 75χρονών. Θέλω από τη μία να ζήσω, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και τα παιδιά μου. 
> Πολλές φορές κάθομαι τα βράδυα και κλαίω βρίζοντας με για το πόσο σκατά τα έχω κάνει.


Καλημέρα θέματοθέτη!

Βρίσκομαι περίπου σε μια παρόμοια κατάσταση το να μένεις σε ένα γάμο μόνο λόγω παιδιών είναι πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση!Είναι λίγο σαν καταναγκαστικό έργο!Δεν ξέρω ποσό θα αντέξεις να ζεις έτσι.Για το οικονομικό κομμάτι επειδή είμαι δικηγόρος να ξέρεις ότι ένα μήνυμα παραπάνω που κάποιος αναλύει ότι βγαίνουν ανάλογα με το εισόδημα σου και αναλογιζόμενοι το δικαστήριο και εσένα να ξέρεις ότι ισχύει έτσι είναι.

----------


## blackrabbit

> μα δεν καταλαβες, το θεμα ειναι οτι θελει να χωρισει την γυναικα που δεν βλεπει ερωτικα, αυτο τον χαλαει και σιγουρα πολυ. δεν θελει να διασωσει τον γαμο του.
> δεν τον κατηγορω για αλλους αυτο εχει μικρη σημασια και για αλλους οπως αυτον μεγαλη


Καλημέρα. Χωρίς καμία δόση ειρωνίας, υπάρχουν νέοι άνθρωποι που δεν δίνουν βάση σε αυτό; Με αυτή τη λογική γιατί δε μένουν με τα αδέρφια τους; Δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ αλλά ειλικρινά απορώ.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Πήγατε ποτέ σε έναν σύμβουλο γάμου; Μήπως να το δοκιμάζατε κι αυτό; Ίσως απλά δεν ξέρετε πώς να επανασυνδεθείτε. Ένας γάμος θέλει καθημερινή προσπάθεια, ένας ψυχολόγος θα σας κατεύθυνε κατάλληλα.


Δεν νομίζω ότι θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα. Ειλικρινά νιώθω ότι έχω αδειάσει.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Δε γράφει ξεκάθαρα ότι δε θέλει να διασώσει το γάμο του. Σκέφτομαι πως ένας γάμος που έφτασε σε τέλμα χωρίς κάποιο σοβαρό λόγο όπως η απιστία ή η ενδοοικογενειακή βία, έχει τη δυνατότητα με την κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση να σωθεί. Ειδικά αφού υπάρχουν μικρά παιδιά στη μέση. Και το τέλμα είναι σχετικό, γιατί σε κάθε γάμο έρχεται η αίσθηση της συνήθειας και της ρουτίνας και θέλει δουλειά και από τις δύο πλευρές για να διατηρηθεί ο ερωτισμός.


Μπορεί να βρεθεί νομίζεις ο ερωτισμός μετά από τόσα χρόνια; Στην πράξη. Όχι στη θεωρία. Γιατί καλά τα λόγια, αλλά αυτόν τον διακόπτη για να δούμε κάποιον άλλον ερωτικά δεν μπορώ εγώ προσωπικά να τον γυρίσω. Δεν το κατάφερα ποτέ στη ζωή μου. Προκειμένου λοιπόν να κάτσω να την κοροιδεύω με φυσικό επακόλουθο την απιστία (μέσω παράλληλης σχέσης και όχι ξεπέτας) δεν είναι καλύτερα να δώσω τέρμα;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Και εγώ πιστεύω (αν και δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ πρόθυμος) ότι μπορεί να σωθεί ένας γάμος με την σωστή βοήθεια. Το χάσμα είναι μεγάλο 4 χρόνια, αλλά αν το θέλουν πραγματικά μπορούν να τα ξαναβρούν...


Δεν νομίζω ότι το θέλω πια. Προσπάθησα και εγώ και αυτή κατά καιρούς. Αλλά το χάναμε στη διαδρομη.... και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Καλημέρα θέματοθέτη!
> 
> Βρίσκομαι περίπου σε μια παρόμοια κατάσταση το να μένεις σε ένα γάμο μόνο λόγω παιδιών είναι πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση!Είναι λίγο σαν καταναγκαστικό έργο!Δεν ξέρω ποσό θα αντέξεις να ζεις έτσι.Για το οικονομικό κομμάτι επειδή είμαι δικηγόρος να ξέρεις ότι ένα μήνυμα παραπάνω που κάποιος αναλύει ότι βγαίνουν ανάλογα με το εισόδημα σου και αναλογιζόμενοι το δικαστήριο και εσένα να ξέρεις ότι ισχύει έτσι είναι.


Μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως το λες. Δεν έχω προφανώς λόγο να μη σε πιστέψω. 
Ακριβώς. Καταναγκαστικό έργο. Εσύ που είσαι σε παρόμοια κατάσταση τι σκέψεις κάνεις;

----------


## blackrabbit

> καλησπερα. εγινε κατι συγκεκριμενο πριν 4 χρονια που σας απομακρυνε τοσο πολυ;


Όχι. Η ρουτίνα και η κούραση μας γονάτισε. Ποτέ δεν βρεθήκαμε σαν ζευγάρι....αυτά τα 4 χρόνια. Κι όχι μόνο ερωτικά. Ούτε καν έχουμε βγει έξω οι 2 μας. Όποτε μιλάμε είναι για τα παιδιά. Άδειασα πλέον....

----------


## Chaos1

> Μπορεί να βρεθεί νομίζεις ο ερωτισμός μετά από τόσα χρόνια; Στην πράξη. Όχι στη θεωρία. Γιατί καλά τα λόγια, αλλά αυτόν τον διακόπτη για να δούμε κάποιον άλλον ερωτικά δεν μπορώ εγώ προσωπικά να τον γυρίσω. Δεν το κατάφερα ποτέ στη ζωή μου. Προκειμένου λοιπόν να κάτσω να την κοροιδεύω με φυσικό επακόλουθο την απιστία (μέσω παράλληλης σχέσης και όχι ξεπέτας) δεν είναι καλύτερα να δώσω τέρμα;


Άρα το έχεις αποφασίσει να χωρίσεις και τώρα αναρωτιέσαι πώς θα γλιτώσεις τη διατροφή για τα παιδιά σου που αγαπάς τόσο πολύ;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Άρα το έχεις αποφασίσει να χωρίσεις και τώρα αναρωτιέσαι πώς θα γλιτώσεις τη διατροφή για τα παιδιά σου που αγαπάς τόσο πολύ;


Οχι βεβαια. Από που προκύπτει αυτό το συμπέρασμα δεν ξέρω. Επίσης εγώ δεν ειρωνεύτηκα. Ποιος ο λόγος να ειρωνευόμαστε; Εκφράζω τους προβληματισμούς μου. Είπα ότι με προβληματίζει το ότι δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσουν τα παιδιά μου και πως θα τα καταφέρω εγώ οικονομικά. Που είπα το πως θα αποφύγω τη διατροφή; Σε παρακαλω πολύ να μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα χωρίς να ελέγξεις τι έχω γράψει; Εννοείται πως θα δίνω διατροφή.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν νομίζω ότι το θέλω πια. Προσπάθησα και εγώ και αυτή κατά καιρούς. Αλλά το χάναμε στη διαδρομη.... και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.


Κοίτα, αν σου περάσει αυτό που νιώθεις για τον άλλον, σου πέρασε. Δεν ξανά γυρνάει. Η βοήθεια (ο σύμβουλος γάμου) είναι για τις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει ακόμα κάτι ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι. 
Αν έχει σβήσει λοιπόν, όσο και να το θέλεις με την λογική, εννοείται ότι θα ξαναγυρισετε στα ίδια και τα ίδια. Και η θα κάνεις αυτό που είπες (παράλληλη σχέση και όχι ξεπέτα) για να καλύψεις το κενό σου, ή θα φύγεις. Και είναι πολύ πιο έντιμο να φύγεις.

----------


## Chaos1

> Οχι βεβαια. Από που προκύπτει αυτό το συμπέρασμα δεν ξέρω. Επίσης εγώ δεν ειρωνεύτηκα. Ποιος ο λόγος να ειρωνευόμαστε; Εκφράζω τους προβληματισμούς μου. Είπα ότι με προβληματίζει το ότι δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσουν τα παιδιά μου και πως θα τα καταφέρω εγώ οικονομικά. Που είπα το πως θα αποφύγω τη διατροφή; Σε παρακαλω πολύ να μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα χωρίς να ελέγξεις τι έχω γράψει; Εννοείται πως θα δίνω διατροφή.


Για να σου είχε αναφέρει ο δικηγόρος το περιστατικό με τον πελάτη του που παραιτήθηκε από τη δουλειά, σημαίνει ότι τον ρώτησες σχετικά. Αλλά αν κάνω λάθος, ανέλυσε λίγο περισσότερο τους προβληματισμούς σου, αν θέλεις. Πού μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Για να σου είχε αναφέρει ο δικηγόρος το περιστατικό με τον πελάτη του που παραιτήθηκε από τη δουλειά, σημαίνει ότι τον ρώτησες σχετικά. Αλλά αν κάνω λάθος, ανέλυσε λίγο περισσότερο τους προβληματισμούς σου, αν θέλεις. Πού μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε;


Φυσικά και τον ρώτησα σχετικά. Όπως θα Ρωτούσα πάνω στην κουβέντα οποιονδήποτε Χωρίς να αναφέρομαι σε μένα συγκεκριμένα. Απλά μου έμεινε εκείνη η απάντηση που μου έδωσε πριν 2 χρόνια. 
Νομίζω οι προβληματισμοί μου είναι ξεκάθαροι. Πώς θα την παλέψω την κατάσταση που θα δημιουργηθεί με τα παιδιά μου και πως θα τα βγάλω πέρα.
Πίστεψε με, αν υπήρχε διακόπτης να μην χαλάσω την οικογένεια μου θα τον πατούσα. Άλλα ειλικρινά έχω αδειάσει.

----------


## Yugi m

> Καλημέρα. Χωρίς καμία δόση ειρωνίας, υπάρχουν νέοι άνθρωποι που δεν δίνουν βάση σε αυτό; Με αυτή τη λογική γιατί δε μένουν με τα αδέρφια τους; Δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ αλλά ειλικρινά απορώ.


Σε αυτό νομίζω έχεις δίκιο. Αν χαθεί ο έρωτας σε σωματικό η πνευματικό επίπεδο και επέλθει η αδιαφορία, δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να το παλέψετε. Έχετε περάσει το Ρουβίκωνα θεωρώ και δεν έχει γυρισμό. Η δύσκολα θα έχει.
Απ' ότι βλέπω πάντως είσαι αποφασισμένος και απ' ότι καταλαβαινω έχει τελειώσει ο γάμος σας. Επομένως, πάρε βαθιά ανάσα και βουτά. Βουτά στο διαζύγιο. Από το να υποφέρετε εσύ η και οι δύο μαζί, καλύτερα να το ληξετε. Δεν θα είναι εύκολο πιστεύω. Αλλά τώρα μήπως περνάτε Χειροετρα? Μήπως σε λίγα χρόνια θα λες ευτυχώς που έκανες την μοιραία κίνηση και χώρισες?

----------


## Yugi m

> Φυσικά και τον ρώτησα σχετικά. Όπως θα Ρωτούσα πάνω στην κουβέντα οποιονδήποτε Χωρίς να αναφέρομαι σε μένα συγκεκριμένα. Απλά μου έμεινε εκείνη η απάντηση που μου έδωσε πριν 2 χρόνια. 
> Νομίζω οι προβληματισμοί μου είναι ξεκάθαροι. Πώς θα την παλέψω την κατάσταση που θα δημιουργηθεί με τα παιδιά μου και πως θα τα βγάλω πέρα.
> Πίστεψε με, αν υπήρχε διακόπτης να μην χαλάσω την οικογένεια μου θα τον πατούσα. Άλλα ειλικρινά έχω αδειάσει.


Θεματοθετη, νομίζω αν συνεχίσεις να μένεις σε αυτό το γάμο θα δυστυχείς. Γνώμη μου, αλλά τη λέω με βάση αυτά που λες. Αν χωρίσετε φιλικά, νομίζω δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα τα παιδιά. Αυτό νομίζω θα συμβεί, γιατί έτσι όπως είναι η κατάσταση, είμαι σίγουρος ότι και η γυναίκα σου θα έχει σκεφτεί κάτι. Η ότι και η γυναίκα σου θα καταλάβει ότι είναι καλύτερα και για τους δύο. Νέοι είστε ακόμα, μπορείτε κάλλιστα να ξαναφτιαξετε τη ζωή σας με άτομα που θα είστε ευτυχισμένοι. Σκέψου το έτσι.
Επισης, πλέον οι επιμέλειες στα παιδιά δίνονται και στους πατεράδες. Σπάνια βέβαια και συμβαίνει σε περιπτώσεις που η γυναίκα ταξιδεύει διαρκώς για παράδειγμα, αλλά μπορείς κάλλιστα να βλέπεις τα παιδιά σου και αν έχεις μια άριστη σχέση μαζί τους.

Και θα συ πω και κάτι σαν παιδί. Ναι, μπορεί να μου την δίνει αν χώρισαν οι δικοί μου, αλλά θα μου τηνε έδινε περισσότερο αν ήξερα ότι εξαιτίας μου μένουν μαζί και δύστυχουν. Κάποια στιγμή θα το δουν αυτό τα παιδιά σου

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι. Η ρουτίνα και η κούραση μας γονάτισε. Ποτέ δεν βρεθήκαμε σαν ζευγάρι....αυτά τα 4 χρόνια. Κι όχι μόνο ερωτικά. Ούτε καν έχουμε βγει έξω οι 2 μας. Όποτε μιλάμε είναι για τα παιδιά. Άδειασα πλέον....


δλδ, με αυτην την γυναικα εισασταν ερωτυμενοι οταν παντρευτηκατε; ειχατε ερωτα, ποθο, αγαπη σεβασμο και εφυγαν ολα πριν 4 χρονια με την κουραση και την ρουτινα;

----------


## blackrabbit

> δλδ, με αυτην την γυναικα εισασταν ερωτυμενοι οταν παντρευτηκατε; ειχατε ερωτα, ποθο, αγαπη σεβασμο και εφυγαν ολα πριν 4 χρονια με την κουραση και την ρουτινα;


Ναι. Δε θα παντρευομουν αν δεν ένιωθα όλα τα παραπάνω. Τώρα έμειναν μόνο η αγάπη και ο σεβασμός. Γι αυτό το λόγο και δεν απιστησα

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι. Δε θα παντρευομουν αν δεν ένιωθα όλα τα παραπάνω. Τώρα έμειναν μόνο η αγάπη και ο σεβασμός. Γι αυτό το λόγο και δεν απιστησα


ουτε καν για ξεπετα, ή σαν απιστια λογαριαζεις μονο την παραλληλη σχεση;

----------


## blackrabbit

> ουτε καν για ξεπετα, ή σαν απιστια λογαριαζεις μονο την παραλληλη σχεση;


Ούτε ξεπετα ούτε τιποτα

----------


## Marilou

> Ναι. Δε θα παντρευομουν αν δεν ένιωθα όλα τα παραπάνω. Τώρα έμειναν μόνο η αγάπη και ο σεβασμός. Γι αυτό το λόγο και δεν απιστησα


Έχεις κάνει κάποια κινηση να της μιλήσεις για το τι θες ?

----------


## Remedy

> Ούτε ξεπετα ούτε τιποτα


επομενως, το προβλημα σας ειναι κοινο. δεν εχει λυσει ουτε εκεινη , ουτε εσυ το ερωτικο της, ωστε να πουμε οτι κρατατε τον γαμο σας για τα ματια του κοσμου και για τα παιδια..
εκεινη, πως σκοπευει να πορευτει στο υπολοιπο της ζωης της; ανεραστη;
εφοσον δεν θελει να χωρισετε, τι σκεφτεται να κανετε;
εχει ελπιδες οτι θα το ξαναβρειτε, η προτεινει να μεινετε μαζι σε εναν λευκο γαμο;

----------


## blackrabbit

Έχω κάνει κίνηση να μιλήσω. Απλώς τα λέω. Συμφωνεί αλλα δεν αλλάζει κάτι ιδιαίτερα. Δε λέω ότι δεν προσπαθεί. Έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση εδώ και ενα χρόνο ως προς τα νεύρα, την γκρίνια και τους τσακωμούς. Αλλα εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να συνεχίσω σε ένα γάμο που δεν περνάω καλά γενικά. Είναι δυστυχισμένος. Νιώθω παράλληλα ότι ο,τι απόφαση και να πάρω θα είναι λάθος. 

Θεωρώ ότι έχει ελπίδες να τα ξαναβρούμε. Και μου χει πει επίσης ότι ίσως να περνάω κατάθλιψη και να πάω σ έναν ειδικό. Ίσως Το Κάνω κι αυτό και δω τι μου φταίει. Αλλα μες στην καραντίνα δεν ξέρω, δέχονται αυτοί στα ιατρεία τους? Αν Ναι γνωρίζετε κάποιον Θεσσαλονίκη?

----------


## el.gre

Αγαπάς την γυναίκα σου; γιατί την επέλεξες για μάνα των παιδιών σου κ συζηγο σου; θυμήσου για ποιο λόγο την παντρεύτηκες κ από αυτό θα καταλάβεις αν πρέπει να χωρίσεις η όχι. Επίσης τι περιμένεις ότι θα γίνει όταν χωρήσεις; τι προσδοκίες έχεις για την ερωτική σου ζωή;;; σε περιμένει ο έρωτας εκεί έξω;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Αγαπάς την γυναίκα σου; γιατί την επέλεξες για μάνα των παιδιών σου κ συζηγο σου; θυμήσου για ποιο λόγο την παντρεύτηκες κ από αυτό θα καταλάβεις αν πρέπει να χωρίσεις η όχι. Επίσης τι περιμένεις ότι θα γίνει όταν χωρήσεις; τι προσδοκίες έχεις για την ερωτική σου ζωή;;; σε περιμένει ο έρωτας εκεί έξω;


Φυσικά και την αγαπάω αλλα Όχι σαν γυναίκα μου. Σαν αδερφή μου περισσότερο. 
Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει μετά. Ξέρω ότι αν δεν χωρίσω δε θα μάθω ποτέ

----------


## Yugi m

Θεματοθετη, όταν νιώθεις ότι και οι δύο αποφάσεις που δύνασαι να πάρεις είναι λάθος, επιλέγεις αυτήν που θα κάνει τη μικρότερη ζημιά. Κάνεις ελαχιστοποίηση απωλειών δηλαδή. Νμζιω στο θέμα σου αυτή η απόφαση είναι να το ληξετε. Άμεσα, ξεκάθαρα και χωρίς αστερίσκους. Νομίζω ούτε ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει. Ο ίδιος παραδέχεσαι ότι έχει τελειώσει η άλλη φάση. Επομένως κατά την άποψη μου, είναι λάθος να εμμένεις σε αυτήν την απόφαση. Στο λέω και από προσωπική πείρα. Νομίζω οι εσύ έχεις καταλάβει ότι το καλύτερο για όλους θα είναι να χωρίσετε. Όσο το καθυστερείς, τόσο χειρότερο και δυσκολότερο θα γίνεται νομιζω

----------


## Yugi m

Επίσης, η γυναίκα σου δεν βλέπει ότι έχετε χάσει σχεδόν κάθε επικοινωνία? Ότι περνάτε κρίση? Ότι δεν πάτε καλά? Ότι ο γάμος σας έχει ουσιαστικά τελειώσει? Αν όχι, τότε ζει σε τελείως άλλο κόσμο από εσένα. Αν ναι, και δεν κάνει τίποτα, τότε και πάλι θα πρέπει να χωρίσετε, γιατί κι εκείνη δεν παλεύει να σώσει τον γάμο σας. Ίσως δεν την νοιάζει κιόλας. Κάτι που όμως νοιάζει εσένα απ' ότι βλέπουμε. Όχι να σώσεις το γάμο σας. Αλλά σε νοιάζει να είσσαι εσύ πιο ευτυχσιμενος

----------


## el.gre

Εγώ νομίζω είναι λάθος να χωρήσεις από τη στιγμή που έχετε ήρεμη οικογενειακή ζωή κ μόνο λείπει το σεξ, την αγαπάς όπως λες, ξέρεις οι φωλιές δε χτίζονται εύκολα, νομίζω πριν πάρεις μια τόσο σημαντική απόφαση θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιες συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο, ίσως κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος. Αν αυτή τη στιγμή τα παιδιά απολαμβάνουν μια ήρεμη οικογενειακή ζωή τότε η απόφαση σου θα είναι μεγάλο χτυπημα

----------


## el.gre

Επίσης νομίζω λες ψέμματα, από τη μια λες η γυναίκα σου δε θέλει να χωρίσετε κ από την άλλη 4 χρόνια δεν κάνετε σεξ. Είστε δηλαδή στο κρεβάτι την πλησιάζεις κ αυτή δε θέλει εδώ κ 4 χρόνια!!!!! Παράξενο. Η αυτή έχει άλλον η εσύ τότε έχεις άλλη κ γι αυτό θες να χωρησεις

----------


## Lina94

> Μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως το λες. Δεν έχω προφανώς λόγο να μη σε πιστέψω. 
> Ακριβώς. Καταναγκαστικό έργο. Εσύ που είσαι σε παρόμοια κατάσταση τι σκέψεις κάνεις;


Εμάς το θέμα μας ξεκίνησε από μεγάλους καυγάδες και φασαρίες..Και πλέον δεν υπάρχει καμία επικοινωνία..Οι σκέψεις μου είναι ότι όπου να ναι θα τελειώσει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τραβάει..Απλά εγώ το έχω καταλάβει ενώ ο άντρας μου κάνει πως δεν το καταλαβαίνει και πιστεύω πως το κάνει για να μην μένει χωριστά από το μωρό.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Επίσης νομίζω λες ψέμματα, από τη μια λες η γυναίκα σου δε θέλει να χωρίσετε κ από την άλλη 4 χρόνια δεν κάνετε σεξ. Είστε δηλαδή στο κρεβάτι την πλησιάζεις κ αυτή δε θέλει εδώ κ 4 χρόνια!!!!! Παράξενο. Η αυτή έχει άλλον η εσύ τότε έχεις άλλη κ γι αυτό θες να χωρησεις


Αρχικα νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να λεμε ψεμματα εδω μεσα. ουτε με ξερετε ουτε σας ξερω. ΔΕΝ ειμαστε στο κρεβατι μαζι. Κοιμαται με τα παιδια. Αλλα και στο ιδιο κρεβατι να ημασταν δεν θα την πλησιαζα. Επαναλαμβανω. Δεν μπορω να τη δω ερωτικα. Και να μου ορμηξει (που λεει ο λογος γιατι δε συμβαινει αυτο) δεν νομιζω να ανταπεξελθω. 
Μην με αμφισβητειτε σε αυτο που σας λεω. Δεν εχω κανενα λογο να σας πω ψεμματα. Εδω μπηκα για να εκφρασω τους προβληματισμους μου. Προφανως αν δεν υπηρχαν δεν θα εμπαινα εδω μεσα. 

Επίσης μπορει να ειναι ήρεμη οικογενειακη ζωη σχετικα, αλλα δεν υπαρχει τίποτα άλλο πέρα από το να μην μαλωνουμε. Κυριως γιατι ο ένας (εγώ κυρίως το ομολογω) αγνοεί τον άλλον προκειμένου να μην υπάρξουν καυγαδες. Δεν καθόμαστε καν δίπλα δίπλα στον καναπέ. Μάλλον τεχνητή ηρεμία θα έλεγα που κάποια στιγμή θα σπάσει.

----------


## Remedy

> Έχω κάνει κίνηση να μιλήσω. Απλώς τα λέω. Συμφωνεί αλλα δεν αλλάζει κάτι ιδιαίτερα. *Δε λέω ότι δεν προσπαθεί. Έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση εδώ και ενα χρόνο ως προς τα νεύρα, την γκρίνια και τους τσακωμούς.* Αλλα εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να συνεχίσω σε ένα γάμο που δεν περνάω καλά γενικά. Είναι δυστυχισμένος. Νιώθω παράλληλα ότι ο,τι απόφαση και να πάρω θα είναι λάθος. 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι έχει ελπίδες να τα ξαναβρούμε. Και μου χει πει επίσης ότι ίσως να περνάω κατάθλιψη και να πάω σ έναν ειδικό. Ίσως Το Κάνω κι αυτό και δω τι μου φταίει. Αλλα μες στην καραντίνα δεν ξέρω, δέχονται αυτοί στα ιατρεία τους? Αν Ναι γνωρίζετε κάποιον Θεσσαλονίκη?


καλημερα.
μας ειπες οτι ρουτινιασατε, κουραστηκατε και εφυγε εντελως το ερωτικο στοιχειο, χωρις αλλα προβληματα, καπως σαν βελουδινο διαζυγιο.
τωρα μιλας για γκρινιες, τσακωμους, νευρα.
ΑΛΛΟ το ενα, αλλο το αλλο.
γι ποιον λογο γκρινιαζετε και τσακωνεστε;; τι εχετε να λυσετε;;

εαν εσυ θελεις να χωρισετε μονιασμενοι, εαν νοιωθεις δυστυχισμενος, ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα να πας σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη, γιατι μπορει οντως να εχεις καταθλιψη. εαν δεν εχεις ομως και ειναι μια κατασταλαγμενη και συνειδητη αποφαση αυτη του χωρισμου και τοτε θα μπορεις να κανεις μια πιο σοβαρη ακομα συζητηση, να πεις οτιε συ εκανες ολες τις προσπαθειες, ψααχτηκες και ψυχικα, και ναι, ειναι ενα αδιεξοδο που δεν λυνεται ο γαμος σας και ΔΕΝ εχεις καταθλιψη οπως νομιζε.
εχω ακουστα για ψυχολογους, αλλα δεν ξερω κανεναν προσωπικα, εννοω να ξερω την δουλεια του.
καποιοι δεχονται κι απο σκαιπ. αλλα προτιμοτερο να βρεις καποιον καλον, παρα να βασιστεις στο τοι μιλαει στο σκαιπ.

----------


## blackrabbit

> καλημερα.
> μας ειπες οτι ρουτινιασατε, κουραστηκατε και εφυγε εντελως το ερωτικο στοιχειο, χωρις αλλα προβληματα, καπως σαν βελουδινο διαζυγιο.
> τωρα μιλας για γκρινιες, τσακωμους, νευρα.
> ΑΛΛΟ το ενα, αλλο το αλλο.
> γι ποιον λογο γκρινιαζετε και τσακωνεστε;; τι εχετε να λυσετε;;
> 
> εαν εσυ θελεις να χωρισετε μονιασμενοι, εαν νοιωθεις δυστυχισμενος, ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα να πας σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη, γιατι μπορει οντως να εχεις καταθλιψη. εαν δεν εχεις ομως και ειναι μια κατασταλαγμενη και συνειδητη αποφαση αυτη του χωρισμου και τοτε θα μπορεις να κανεις μια πιο σοβαρη ακομα συζητηση, να πεις οτιε συ εκανες ολες τις προσπαθειες, ψααχτηκες και ψυχικα, και ναι, ειναι ενα αδιεξοδο που δεν λυνεται ο γαμος σας και ΔΕΝ εχεις καταθλιψη οπως νομιζε.
> εχω ακουστα για ψυχολογους, αλλα δεν ξερω κανεναν προσωπικα, εννοω να ξερω την δουλεια του.
> καποιοι δεχονται κι απο σκαιπ. αλλα προτιμοτερο να βρεις καποιον καλον, παρα να βασιστεις στο τοι μιλαει στο σκαιπ.


Οι γκρινιες και οι τσακωμοι μπορει να ηταν για γελοιους λογους. Σπανια ήταν για κάτι σοβαρό. Όλα αποτέλεσμα της κουρασης και της ρουτινας ηταν. Κάτι συγκεκριμένο δεν ήταν για να λυθεί. Πλέον δεν υπάρχουν αυτά. Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν δίνω σημασία.

----------


## Marilou

> Έχω κάνει κίνηση να μιλήσω. Απλώς τα λέω. Συμφωνεί αλλα δεν αλλάζει κάτι ιδιαίτερα. Δε λέω ότι δεν προσπαθεί. Έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση εδώ και ενα χρόνο ως προς τα νεύρα, την γκρίνια και τους τσακωμούς. Αλλα εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να συνεχίσω σε ένα γάμο που δεν περνάω καλά γενικά. Είναι δυστυχισμένος. Νιώθω παράλληλα ότι ο,τι απόφαση και να πάρω θα είναι λάθος. 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι έχει ελπίδες να τα ξαναβρούμε. Και μου χει πει επίσης ότι ίσως να περνάω κατάθλιψη και να πάω σ έναν ειδικό. Ίσως Το Κάνω κι αυτό και δω τι μου φταίει. Αλλα μες στην καραντίνα δεν ξέρω, δέχονται αυτοί στα ιατρεία τους? Αν Ναι γνωρίζετε κάποιον Θεσσαλονίκη?


Άρα λογικά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχετε περάσει από όλα τα στάδια που περνάει ένα ζευγάρι όταν έχει θέματα .
Και διαφωνισατε και τσακωθεικατε και γενικά έχετε εκδηλώσει με διάφορους τρόπους αυτό που αισθάνεται ο καθένας μέσα στον γάμο ...

Οπότε είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο να έχεις φτάσει πλέον στο στάδιο της αδιαφορίας αφού δεν βρίσκεις λόγο ούτε καν να τσακωθείς γιατί ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ότι δεν θα βγει πουθενά ή καλύτερα ξέρεις τι θες μήπως ?
Είσαι σίγουρος πλέον ότι θες να χωρίσεις και το έχεις χιλιοσκεφτει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ..

Το να περνάς κατάθλιψη μου φαίνεται πολύ φυσικό επακόλουθο όλου αυτού και εν μέρη έχει δίκιο η γυναίκα σου .
Τόσα χρόνια ζεις σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση είναι λογικό όλο αυτό να σου έχει βγει εκεί ..

Κάνε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια και πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό για να σε βοηθήσει καθαρά να δεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις .
Και αν μετά από αυτό κατασταλάξει ότι θες να χωρίσεις καντω και αν αυτό που σε κρατάει είναι τα παιδιά ,να ξέρεις ότι τα παιδιά σου θα θέλουν έναν πατέρα να είναι καλά και να νοιώθει ευτυχισμένος όπου και να είναι ..

Αν αυτό του το προσφέρεις μετά τον χωρισμό σε ενοχλεί εσένα ?

----------


## Remedy

> Οι γκρινιες και οι τσακωμοι μπορει να ηταν για γελοιους λογους. Σπανια ήταν για κάτι σοβαρό. Όλα αποτέλεσμα της κουρασης και της ρουτινας ηταν. Κάτι συγκεκριμένο δεν ήταν για να λυθεί. Πλέον δεν υπάρχουν αυτά. Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν δίνω σημασία.


νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κανεις μερικες συνεδριες για να ξεμπερδεψεις τις σκεψεις σου, να σιγουρευτεις οτι η μονη λυση ειναι το διαζυγιο και για να διαπιστωσεις εαν η κουραση, ειναι κουραση, ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ,ή ψυχικη κουραση, δλδ ενδεχομενως καταθλιψη, κλπ.
ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ, μια καταθλιψη μπορει και να την προκαλει το αδιεξοδο του γαμου, οποτε θα συνυπαρχουν και τα δυο. . .

----------


## Remedy

απο ποτε κοιμαται μαζι με τα παιδια;; απο οταν γεννηθηκαν, η απο οταν απομακρυνθηκατε οι δυο σας;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Εμάς το θέμα μας ξεκίνησε από μεγάλους καυγάδες και φασαρίες..Και πλέον δεν υπάρχει καμία επικοινωνία..Οι σκέψεις μου είναι ότι όπου να ναι θα τελειώσει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τραβάει..Απλά εγώ το έχω καταλάβει ενώ ο άντρας μου κάνει πως δεν το καταλαβαίνει και πιστεύω πως το κάνει για να μην μένει χωριστά από το μωρό.


Αυτο το ¨κανει πως δεν καταλαβαινει¨ ισχυει και στην περιπτωση της

----------


## blackrabbit

> απο ποτε κοιμαται μαζι με τα παιδια;; απο οταν γεννηθηκαν, η απο οταν απομακρυνθηκατε οι δυο σας;


περιπου απο τοτε που γεννηθηκε το μικρο. κοντα ηταν και η περιοδος που απομακρυνθηκαμε

----------


## Lina94

> Αυτο το ¨κανει πως δεν καταλαβαινει¨ ισχυει και στην περιπτωση της


Το θέμα είναι τι κάνει αυτός που καταλαβαίνει..συγκεκριμένα εγώ έχω δει και μια ψυχολόγο-σύμβουλο γάμου αλλά δεν με καθοδηγεί ως προς το τι πρέπει να κάνω απλά με ακούει και νιώθω εγώ λίγο καλύτερα γιατί εξωτερικεύω αυτό που σκέφτομαι και όταν τα λέω στον σύντροφο μου μαλώνουμε και δεν βγαίνει άκρη..αυτή δεν σου έκανε ποτέ συζήτηση;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Το θέμα είναι τι κάνει αυτός που καταλαβαίνει..συγκεκριμένα εγώ έχω δει και μια ψυχολόγο-σύμβουλο γάμου αλλά δεν με καθοδηγεί ως προς το τι πρέπει να κάνω απλά με ακούει και νιώθω εγώ λίγο καλύτερα γιατί εξωτερικεύω αυτό που σκέφτομαι και όταν τα λέω στον σύντροφο μου μαλώνουμε και δεν βγαίνει άκρη..αυτή δεν σου έκανε ποτέ συζήτηση;


έχουμε κάνει συζήτηση. Της έχω πει ότι σκέφτομαι να το τερματίσω αλλά αυτή πιστεύει ότι έχω κατάθλιψη και να πάω σε ψυχοθεραπευτή. Οπότε σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά πλέον να πάω σε ειδικο και αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα (που δεν βλέπω πραγματικά πως θα γυρίσει ο διακόπτης) να της πω το έκανα κι αυτό αλλά δεν άλλαξε η άποψη μου.

----------


## Lina94

> έχουμε κάνει συζήτηση. Της έχω πει ότι σκέφτομαι να το τερματίσω αλλά αυτή πιστεύει ότι έχω κατάθλιψη και να πάω σε ψυχοθεραπευτή. Οπότε σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά πλέον να πάω σε ειδικο και αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα (που δεν βλέπω πραγματικά πως θα γυρίσει ο διακόπτης) να της πω το έκανα κι αυτό αλλά δεν άλλαξε η άποψη μου.


Μάλλον οι άνθρωποι που βλέπουν πως κάτι έχει αρχίσει να ραγίζει και να μην φτιάχνει αυτοί έχουν το θέμα.Της φαίνεται δηλαδή λογικό ότι δεν κάνετε σεξ εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια;

----------


## Μπρουτάλ

Δεν δίαβασα όλες τις σελίδες αλλά έχω να πω τα εξής:

Πρώτα απ' όλα φίλε να πάψεις να την λες "η μητέρα των αιδιών μου". Είναι γυναίκα σου. Γυναίκα μας δεν είναι μόνο όταν κάνουμε σεξ. Και μόνο που συνυπάρχετε ως γονείς, συν το γεγονός ότι κάποιος από τους δύο μαγειρεύει και τρώει και ο άλλος, συν το ότι αναγκαστικά θα υπάρξει συννενόηση για καθημερινές δουλειές, θα πρέπει να σε κάνει να την λες "γυναίκα μου".

Γενικά τώρα μου βγάζεις κάτι παρτάκικο. Συγνώμη κιόλας και καταλαβαίνω το πόσο αυθαίρετο είναι αυτό που λέω, αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; βαριέμαι τον κορεκτισμό ρε φίλε.
Έχω δει περιπτώσεις, κακομαθημένων αντρών μεγαλωμένων πολύ μαλακισμένα που εν τέλει έχει ευνουχιστεί το ψυχικό τους όργανο και δεν μπορούν να αγαπήσουν.
Μόνο μέσω κάλυψης αναγκών και ανασφαλειών αντιλαμβάνονται την αγάπη τους.
Το πλήθος των περιπτώσεων που γνωρίζω, έχει να κάνει με άτομα που παρατήσανε το σπίτι τους στον όγδοο μήνα εγκυμοσύνης και διάφορα τέτοια.


Αλλιώς θα έβγαζες ένα παράπονο για τη γυναίκα σου. Κάπως θα εξωτερίκευες ότι σου φταίει σε κάτι.

Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου και βεβαίως δεν αξιώνω καμία ευλογία ούτε στο περιεχόμενό της ούτε στον τρόπο σκέψης. Συνεχίστε παρακαλώ

----------


## blackrabbit

> Δεν δίαβασα όλες τις σελίδες αλλά έχω να πω τα εξής:
> 
> Πρώτα απ' όλα φίλε να πάψεις να την λες "η μητέρα των αιδιών μου". Είναι γυναίκα σου. Γυναίκα μας δεν είναι μόνο όταν κάνουμε σεξ. Και μόνο που συνυπάρχετε ως γονείς, συν το γεγονός ότι κάποιος από τους δύο μαγειρεύει και τρώει και ο άλλος, συν το ότι αναγκαστικά θα υπάρξει συννενόηση για καθημερινές δουλειές, θα πρέπει να σε κάνει να την λες "γυναίκα μου".
> 
> Γενικά τώρα μου βγάζεις κάτι παρτάκικο. Συγνώμη κιόλας και καταλαβαίνω το πόσο αυθαίρετο είναι αυτό που λέω, αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; βαριέμαι τον κορεκτισμό ρε φίλε.
> Έχω δει περιπτώσεις, κακομαθημένων αντρών μεγαλωμένων πολύ μαλακισμένα που εν τέλει έχει ευνουχιστεί το ψυχικό τους όργανο και δεν μπορούν να αγαπήσουν.
> Μόνο μέσω κάλυψης αναγκών και ανασφαλειών αντιλαμβάνονται την αγάπη τους.
> Το πλήθος των περιπτώσεων που γνωρίζω, έχει να κάνει με άτομα που παρατήσανε το σπίτι τους στον όγδοο μήνα εγκυμοσύνης και διάφορα τέτοια.
> 
> ...


Σεβαστή η γνώμη σου αλλά διαφωνώ. 
Και με την αδερφή μου αν μέναμε στο ίδιο σπίτι και συνεννοούμασταν για τις καθημερινές ασχολίες θα ήταν γυναίκα μου? 
Και ποιο ακριβώς είναι το παρτακικο? Ότι είμαι δυστυχισμένος και θέλω να νιώσω καλά? 
Πιθανον Στις περιπτώσεις που λες ισχύει αυτό που σκεφτεσαι αλλα Όχι εδώ. Αλλιώς θα χώριζα εδώ και πολύ καιρό και δε θα έκανα υπομονή και θα το προσπαθούσα ελπίζοντας...

----------


## blackrabbit

> Μάλλον οι άνθρωποι που βλέπουν πως κάτι έχει αρχίσει να ραγίζει και να μην φτιάχνει αυτοί έχουν το θέμα.Της φαίνεται δηλαδή λογικό ότι δεν κάνετε σεξ εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια;


Τι να σου πω ρε κοπέλα μου. Δε δείχνει να χαλιεται κιόλας. Αλλιώς κατι θα έκανε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια... Όπως κι εγώ άλλωστε. Αποξενωθηκαμε πληρως

----------


## nikos2

> Πρώτα απ' όλα φίλε να πάψεις να την λες "η μητέρα των *αιδιών* μου".


λαθος!! ακυρον!!

----------


## Lina94

> Τι να σου πω ρε κοπέλα μου. Δε δείχνει να χαλιεται κιόλας. Αλλιώς κατι θα έκανε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια... Όπως κι εγώ άλλωστε. Αποξενωθηκαμε πληρως


Μήπως έχει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Remedy

> περιπου απο τοτε που γεννηθηκε το μικρο. κοντα ηταν και η περιοδος που απομακρυνθηκαμε


το εχω ακουσει πολλες φορες, ακριβως μετα την γεννηση του μοναδικου, η του δευτερου παιδιου.
αυτη η κινηση με τον υπνο, επιβαρυνε ΠΟΛΥ την απομακρυνση σας. 
ωστοσο, το θεμα με το σεξ, πρεπει να τοε χει κι η ιδια. νεα γυναικα ειναι. αφου δεν σας βγαινει, τι σκοπευει να κανει; εξωσυζυγικη σχεση; γιατι δεν την ρωτας;

εσυ, ειχες αυτα τα 4 χρονια επιθυμιες σεξουαλικες για αλλες γυναικες; εννοω για γυναικες που εβλεπες δια ζωσης, οχι αν εβλεπες πορνο.

----------


## blackrabbit

> το εχω ακουσει πολλες φορες, ακριβως μετα την γεννηση του μοναδικου, η του δευτερου παιδιου.
> αυτη η κινηση με τον υπνο, επιβαρυνε ΠΟΛΥ την απομακρυνση σας. 
> ωστοσο, το θεμα με το σεξ, πρεπει να τοε χει κι η ιδια. νεα γυναικα ειναι. αφου δεν σας βγαινει, τι σκοπευει να κανει; εξωσυζυγικη σχεση; γιατι δεν την ρωτας;
> 
> εσυ, ειχες αυτα τα 4 χρονια επιθυμιες σεξουαλικες για αλλες γυναικες; εννοω για γυναικες που εβλεπες δια ζωσης, οχι αν εβλεπες πορνο.


Φυσικά και είχα σεξουαλικές επιθυμίες για άλλες γυναίκες. Αλλα απλώς επιθυμιες. Χωρίς καν να προσπαθήσω για κάτι άλλο.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Μήπως έχει κάτι άλλο;


Σίγουρος δεν μπορείς να είσαι ποτέ αλλα ειλικρινά λόγω του προγράμματος της δεν νομίζω. Δεν βγαίνει καν απ το σπίτι.

----------


## Marilou

> Φυσικά και είχα σεξουαλικές επιθυμίες για άλλες γυναίκες. Αλλα απλώς επιθυμιες. Χωρίς καν να προσπαθήσω για κάτι άλλο.


Να ρωτήσω το αυτονόητο ?
Και τι κανεις τόσα χρόνια ?
Λες δεν έχεις εξωσυγικες σχέσεις και πολύ περισσότερο δεν έχεις ερωτικές σχέσεις με την γυναίκα σου .
Γίνεται αυτό?Νέος άνθρωπος είσαι !
Τόσο πολύ καταπιέζεσαι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ?

Δεν μου ακούγεται και τόσο νορμάλ όλο αυτο

----------


## Remedy

> Φυσικά και είχα σεξουαλικές επιθυμίες για άλλες γυναίκες. Αλλα απλώς επιθυμιες. Χωρίς καν να προσπαθήσω για κάτι άλλο.


νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ψαξεις αυτο με την ψυχοθεραπεια, αφενος για να σιγουρευτεις οτι δεν συμβαινει κατι αλλο, και οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση απο το διαζυγιο, κι αφετερου για να αποδειξεις στην δικια σου, ποσο σοβαρα εχεις παρει και το προβημα και την αποφαση συ να κανετε κατι γι αυτο. επισης, σ επεριπτωση που επιμενει οτι δεν θελει τον χωρισμο, ρωτα την ξεκαθαρα τι σκοπευει να κανει με την ελλειψη σεξ. θελει μηπως να εχετε εναν τυπικο γαμο με σχεσεις εξω απο αυτον;;; ρωτα την! τι θελει και δεν θελει να χωρισει με τεοτιο τεραστιο θεμα αναμεσα σας;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Να ρωτήσω το αυτονόητο ?
> Και τι κανεις τόσα χρόνια ?
> Λες δεν έχεις εξωσυγικες σχέσεις και πολύ περισσότερο δεν έχεις ερωτικές σχέσεις με την γυναίκα σου .
> Γίνεται αυτό?Νέος άνθρωπος είσαι !
> Τόσο πολύ καταπιέζεσαι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ?
> 
> Δεν μου ακούγεται και τόσο νορμάλ όλο αυτο


Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω? 
Χειρωνακτική εργασία συχνά....
Ούτε εμένα μου ακούγεται νορμάλ. Αλλα Αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## blackrabbit

> νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ψαξεις αυτο με την ψυχοθεραπεια, αφενος για να σιγουρευτεις οτι δεν συμβαινει κατι αλλο, και οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση απο το διαζυγιο, κι αφετερου για να αποδειξεις στην δικια σου, ποσο σοβαρα εχεις παρει και το προβημα και την αποφαση συ να κανετε κατι γι αυτο. επισης, σ επεριπτωση που επιμενει οτι δεν θελει τον χωρισμο, ρωτα την ξεκαθαρα τι σκοπευει να κανει με την ελλειψη σεξ. θελει μηπως να εχετε εναν τυπικο γαμο με σχεσεις εξω απο αυτον;;; ρωτα την! τι θελει και δεν θελει να χωρισει με τεοτιο τεραστιο θεμα αναμεσα σας;


Ψάχνω απο σημερα για ψυχοθεραπεία πλέον. Αν έχετε να μου σύστησετε κάποιον Θεσσαλονίκη πολύ ευχαρίστως να ακούσω την αποψη σας

----------


## blackrabbit

Επίσης κάτι άλλο. Πρέπει να ψάξω για ψυχοθεραπεία, ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο η κάτι που να τα συνδυάζει? Ποιο είναι το ιδανικοτερο?

----------


## Marilou

> Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω? 
> Χειρωνακτική εργασία συχνά....
> Ούτε εμένα μου ακούγεται νορμάλ. Αλλα Αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια.


Όπως το είπες καθόλου νορμάλ όχι μόνο για το οργανικό κομμάτι αλλά κυρίως για το ψυχολογικό ...

Η γυναίκα σου δεν σε πλησιάζει ερωτικά ?
Εφόσον εκείνη θέλει να προσπαθήσετε ,άλλωστε αυτό βγαίνει από όλα αυτά που μας λες .
Εκείνη δεν έχει μπει στην διαδικασία να σε διεκδηκει ερωτικά ?
εντάξει βγάλε την περίοδο που είναι μωρά τα παιδιά ,όλοι πάνω κάτω τα έχουμε περάσει αυτά και μας φαίνονται γνώριμα το να κοιμόμαστε κάποια βράδυα μαζί τους .
Αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν και οι μέρες που αναζητάς τον σύντροφό σου μέσα σε όλο αυτό ,δεν το κόβεις τελείως ή καλύτερα δεν μπορείς να το κόψεις τελείως ,δεν αλλάζει η επιθυμία σου και η ανάγκη σου να βρεθείται και να περάσετε όμορφα μαζί .

Εσείς το εχετε αφήσει και αυτό το κομμάτι ή το χάσατε και αυτό στην πορεία ?

----------


## blackrabbit

> Όπως το είπες καθόλου νορμάλ όχι μόνο για το οργανικό κομμάτι αλλά κυρίως για το ψυχολογικό ...
> 
> Η γυναίκα σου δεν σε πλησιάζει ερωτικά ?
> Εφόσον εκείνη θέλει να προσπαθήσετε ,άλλωστε αυτό βγαίνει από όλα αυτά που μας λες .
> Εκείνη δεν έχει μπει στην διαδικασία να σε διεκδηκει ερωτικά ?
> εντάξει βγάλε την περίοδο που είναι μωρά τα παιδιά ,όλοι πάνω κάτω τα έχουμε περάσει αυτά και μας φαίνονται γνώριμα το να κοιμόμαστε κάποια βράδυα μαζί τους .
> Αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν και οι μέρες που αναζητάς τον σύντροφό σου μέσα σε όλο αυτό ,δεν το κόβεις τελείως ή καλύτερα δεν μπορείς να το κόψεις τελείως ,δεν αλλάζει η επιθυμία σου και η ανάγκη σου να βρεθείται και να περάσετε όμορφα μαζί .
> 
> Εσείς το εχετε αφήσει και αυτό το κομμάτι ή το χάσατε και αυτό στην πορεία ?


Χάσαμε τα πάντα στην πορεία....
Λέει ότι δε θέλει να χωρίσουμε και να κάνω υπομονή και όλα θα φτιάξουν αλλα μόνο λόγια είναι. Δεν μ έχει προσεγγίσει ερωτικά ούτε κι εγώ αυτήν βέβαια. Αλλα ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν θα λειτουργούσα οργανικά μιλωντας

----------


## Remedy

> Επίσης κάτι άλλο. Πρέπει να ψάξω για ψυχοθεραπεία, ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο η κάτι που να τα συνδυάζει? Ποιο είναι το ιδανικοτερο?


ψυχολογο με εκπαιδευση στην ψυχοθεραπεια (οχι μονο με ενα αρχικο πτυχιο).

----------


## Marilou

> Επίσης κάτι άλλο. Πρέπει να ψάξω για ψυχοθεραπεία, ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο η κάτι που να τα συνδυάζει? Ποιο είναι το ιδανικοτερο?


Πάντα ξεκινάς από ψυχολόγο και εκείνος αν κρίνει αναγκαίο σε παραπέμπει και σε ψυχίατρο καθαρά και μόνο αν χρειάζεσαι φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη .
Στο θέμα του ψυχολόγου θα ψάχτεις πολύ ,δεν είναι εύκολο να βρεις κάποιον που να κουμπωσεις μαζί του .
Μπορεί να πας στον καλύτερο που σου έχουν συστήσει και εσύ να νοιωθεις ότι δεν "ταιριαζεται "

Όσους ρωτήσεις που έχουν κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία αυτό θα σου πουν .
Μην πας σε κάποιον ,δεν δεις αποτέλεσμα και απογοητεύτεις .Και σε αυτό το κομμάτι θέλει υπομονή και το κυριότερο ότι ξεκινάς αποφασισμένος να πεις τα πάντα και να δουλέψεις μαζί του .

----------


## aeolus74

Ο θεματοθέτης (όπως και κάθε άνθρωπος) έχει το δικαίωμα να πάρει τις αποφάσεις που κρίνει αυτός ορθές για τη ζωή του. Προσπάθειες απόδοσης ευθύνης, ηθικολογία ή και υποδείξεις για το πως θα αναφέρεται στη σύζυγο προσωπικά δεν τις καταλαβαίνω. Ούτε προσβλητικός είναι, ούτε έχει σκοπό να εγκαταλείψει την οικογένειά του. Να χωρίσει θέλει αναλαμβάνοντας τις ευθύνες του, και ακριβώς αυτό ειναι που προκαλεί το άγχος και την αμφιβολία, το εάν θα μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί στις ευθύνες αυτές, πράγμα που δηλώνει νιάξιμο και όχι αδιαφορία. Ως εκ τούτου δεν κατανοώ σχόλια περί παρτακισμού. Ο παρτάκιας δεν αγχώνεται με τέτοια. Επίσης έχει ένα ξεκάθαρο αίτημα. Δεν ζητά να συζητήσει τα αίτια της κατάστασης ή τρόπους βελτίωσης της κατάστασης, αλλά το πως θα ανταποκριθεί μετά το διαζύγιο το οποίο ουσιαστικά έχει αποφασίσει (αν κατάλαβα καλά).

----------


## Lina94

> Επίσης κάτι άλλο. Πρέπει να ψάξω για ψυχοθεραπεία, ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο η κάτι που να τα συνδυάζει? Ποιο είναι το ιδανικοτερο?


Θεματοθετη,δεν πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται να δεις ψυχίατρο γιατί είναι μια άλλη κατηγορία που αφορά αλλά θέματα.Εγώ σε Ό,τι περιγράφεις δεν βλέπω κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια!Η μόνη κατάσταση που θα με προβλημάτιζε αν δεν ήμουν και εγώ στην ίδια θέση με εσένα είναι το ότι δεν φεύγεις από μια κατάσταση που δεν τρΑβαει.Εγώ το έπιασα αυτό το θέμα με την ψυχολόγο μου και μου είπε αρκετά πράγματα σίγουρα ένας ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει αλλά όχι ψυχίατρος

----------


## blackrabbit

> Θεματοθετη,δεν πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται να δεις ψυχίατρο γιατί είναι μια άλλη κατηγορία που αφορά αλλά θέματα.Εγώ σε Ό,τι περιγράφεις δεν βλέπω κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια!Η μόνη κατάσταση που θα με προβλημάτιζε αν δεν ήμουν και εγώ στην ίδια θέση με εσένα είναι το ότι δεν φεύγεις από μια κατάσταση που δεν τρΑβαει.Εγώ το έπιασα αυτό το θέμα με την ψυχολόγο μου και μου είπε αρκετά πράγματα σίγουρα ένας ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει αλλά όχι ψυχίατρος


Οκ. Αν όμως βρω πχ ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλα Όχι ψυχολόγο?

----------


## Lina94

> Οκ. Αν όμως βρω πχ ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλα Όχι ψυχολόγο?


Νομίζω είναι οκ αλλά όχι και ψυχίατρο

----------


## aeolus74

> Οκ. Αν όμως βρω πχ ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλα Όχι ψυχολόγο?


Ίσως είναι καλό να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό που να ασχολείται με συμβουλευτική ζεύγους. Στην παρούσα φάση δεν χρειάζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά έναν ειδικό που θα σε ανακουφίσει, θα σε βοηθήσει να πάρεις αποφάσεις, και θα σε κατευθύνει σωστά να διαχειριστείς ένα διαζύγιο.

----------


## aeolus74

Ένα διαζύγιο δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση ειδικά όταν υπάρχουν παιδιά. Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να νοιώθεις έτσι.

----------


## Dxr

Φίλε μου, 

Θα σου μιλήσω από προσωπική εμπειρία δικιά μου. Εγώ είμαι χωρισμένος περίπου 2 χρόνια και έχω παιδιά μικρά. Παντρεμένος 7 από τα συνολικά 12 της γνωριμίας μου.
Ο χωρισμός εμένα απλα μου ανακοινώθηκε οπότε μου ήρθε σφαλιάρα, θα μου πεις δεν τι το περίμενες ?

Ποτέ δεν περιμένεις κάτι τέτοιο και ούτε είσαι έτοιμος. Ένας γάμος έχει τα πάνω του και τα κάτω του.
4 χρόνια είναι πολλά. Είναι χαμένος χρόνος !!!
Και στον γάμο το κάθε δευτερολεπτο μετράει.

Πρεπει να παλέψεις για τον γάμο σου, με νύχια και με δόντια. Και εγώ αργά το κατάλαβα, αλλά επίσης καταλαβα ότι μάλλον δεν ταιριάζω με την γυναίκα μου τόσο όσο νόμιζα πριν 10 χρόνια. Δεν είναι κακό.
Αλλάζουμε , δεν μένουμε οι ίδιοι.
Θα μου πεις επειδή αλλάζουμε πρέπει να χωρίσουμε ? Όχι . Αλλά κάποιες φορές δεν είναι στο χέρι σου να κάνεις κάτι όσο καλή διάθεση και να έχεις. Αποδεξου το και προχωρά.

Πάμε στο θέμα των παιδιών , χωρισμος χωρίς πόνο δεν υπάρχει !!!

Όλοι θα πονέσουν εσύ, η γυναίκα σου και φυσικά τα παιδιά σου.
Τα παιδιά έχουν κάτι μαγικό που εμείς οι μεγάλοι δεν το έχουμε , προσαρμόζονται πολύ εύκολα, ειδικά τα μικρά σε ηλικία παιδιά .

Το μόνο που θέλουν είναι να εισπράττουν αγάπη και από τους δυο τους γονεις τίποτα άλλο.

Δεν θα τους πειράξει τόσο ο χωρισμός όσο να μην βλέπουν τους γονείς τους ευτυχισμένους μαζί .

Αυτά σου τα λέω γιατί όπως και να έχει πρώτα πρέπει να εξαντλήσεις κάθε προσπάθεια να τα ξαναβρείτε με την γυναίκα σου. Πρέπει να θυμηθείς τι ήταν αυτό που σε έκανε να την ερωτευτείς την πρώτη φορά.
Το πάθος χάνεται με τον χρόνο φθείρεται , αλλά μένει κάτι πολύ σημαντικό σε μια σχέση. Αυτό πρέπει να ψάξεις.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα μέσα από την δικιά μου εμπειρία να σκεφτείς και να το δουλέψεις.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Φίλε μου, 
> 
> Θα σου μιλήσω από προσωπική εμπειρία δικιά μου. Εγώ είμαι χωρισμένος περίπου 2 χρόνια και έχω παιδιά μικρά. Παντρεμένος 7 από τα συνολικά 12 της γνωριμίας μου.
> Ο χωρισμός εμένα απλα μου ανακοινώθηκε οπότε μου ήρθε σφαλιάρα, θα μου πεις δεν τι το περίμενες ?
> 
> Ποτέ δεν περιμένεις κάτι τέτοιο και ούτε είσαι έτοιμος. Ένας γάμος έχει τα πάνω του και τα κάτω του.
> 4 χρόνια είναι πολλά. Είναι χαμένος χρόνος !!!
> Και στον γάμο το κάθε δευτερολεπτο μετράει.
> 
> ...


Σ Ευχαριστώ θερμά. 
Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό ψάχνω λόγο να μείνω σ αυτό τον γάμο? Μακάρι να έβρισκα κάτι. Το έχω ξαναπεί. Ειμαι άδειος πια

----------


## Dxr

Το πως αισθάνεσαι δεν θα σου το πω ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας άλλος. Το ξέρεις εσύ. 
Καμία απόφαση δεν είναι εύκολη, αλλά πρέπει να την πάρεις, οποία και εάν είναι αυτή. Θα βασανιστείς θα χτυπηθείς αλλά στο τέλος θα την πάρεις.
Αυτή την στιγμή είσαι μπερδεμένος και συγχυσμένος. Είναι η χειρότερη στιγμή να πάρεις μια σοβαρή απόφαση.
Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις στο μυαλό σου, που βρίσκεσαι στον γάμο σε ποια θέση ? 

Ένας ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει να τα ξεμπερδεψεις και θα σου δώσει κατευθυντήριες γραμμές εάν αποφασίσεις να χωρίσεις.
Τα παιδιά σου εάν τα αγαπάς και είσαι δίπλα τους και τους λες πάντα την αληθεις μην φοβάσαι τιποτα.

Σκέψου ότι έχεις μόνο μια ζωή, αυτή είναι δεν υπάρχει άλλη.
Οπότε αποφάσισε πως θες να την ζήσεις .
Δεν είναι εύκολο να χωρίζεις, αλλά δεν είναι και εύκολο να είσαι σε έναν νεκρό γάμο.
Κάποιες φορές ο Γόρδιος δεσμός δεν λύνεται απλά κόβεται.
Κάθισε και σκέψου, και ξεκαθάρισε τον αχταρμα συναισθημάτων που νιώθεις. Μετά όλα θα έρθουν φυσικά ότι και εάν είναι.



> Σ Ευχαριστώ θερμά. 
> Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό ψάχνω λόγο να μείνω σ αυτό τον γάμο? Μακάρι να έβρισκα κάτι. Το έχω ξαναπεί. Ειμαι άδειος πια

----------


## blackrabbit

> Το πως αισθάνεσαι δεν θα σου το πω ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας άλλος. Το ξέρεις εσύ. 
> Καμία απόφαση δεν είναι εύκολη, αλλά πρέπει να την πάρεις, οποία και εάν είναι αυτή. Θα βασανιστείς θα χτυπηθείς αλλά στο τέλος θα την πάρεις.
> Αυτή την στιγμή είσαι μπερδεμένος και συγχυσμένος. Είναι η χειρότερη στιγμή να πάρεις μια σοβαρή απόφαση.
> Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις στο μυαλό σου, που βρίσκεσαι στον γάμο σε ποια θέση ? 
> 
> Ένας ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει να τα ξεμπερδεψεις και θα σου δώσει κατευθυντήριες γραμμές εάν αποφασίσεις να χωρίσεις.
> Τα παιδιά σου εάν τα αγαπάς και είσαι δίπλα τους και τους λες πάντα την αληθεις μην φοβάσαι τιποτα.
> 
> *Σκέψου ότι έχεις μόνο μια ζωή, αυτή είναι δεν υπάρχει άλλη.
> ...


Tα είπες όλα. Άντε να δω που θα καταλήξω....

----------


## Dxr

Τι να πω ρε συ , 4 χρόνια να μένεις έτσι!!!!
Ήρωας !!! :)
Οι περισσότεροι θα είχαν βρει γκόμενες όχι γκόμενα. Άρα την αγαπάς πολύ την γυναίκα σου και έχεις ενοχές για αυτό που σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις.
Εάν τέλειωσε και δεν σώζεται , τότε τελείωσε.
Εάν όμως βλέπεις έστω και μια χαραμάδα φως τότε πάλεψε το.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να της πεις σύντομα την απόφαση σου, γιατί θα διαλυθεί με το ξαφνικό.
Εσυ το εχεις δουλέψει καιρο, αυτή όμως όχι.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Τι να πω ρε συ , 4 χρόνια να μένεις έτσι!!!!
> Ήρωας !!! :)
> Οι περισσότεροι θα είχαν βρει γκόμενες όχι γκόμενα. Άρα την αγαπάς πολύ την γυναίκα σου και έχεις ενοχές για αυτό που σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις.
> Εάν τέλειωσε και δεν σώζεται , τότε τελείωσε.
> Εάν όμως βλέπεις έστω και μια χαραμάδα φως τότε πάλεψε το.
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να της πεις σύντομα την απόφαση σου, γιατί θα διαλυθεί με το ξαφνικό.
> Εσυ τινεχεις δουλέψει, αυτή όμως όχι.


Eνοχές φίλε μου υπάρχουν. Αλλά πιο πολύ για τα παιδιά. 
Άλλωστε για να φτάσουμε εδώ δεν είναι μόνο δικιά μου ευθύνη.... 
Το παλαβό ξέρεις ποιο είναι; Παρόλο που είμαστε σκατά, παρόλο που πριν καμιά 20αρια μέρες της είπα ότι το σκέφτομαι να το τερματίσουμε (για να μπαίνει στο νόημα σιγά σιγά), παρόλο που με βλέπει ότι ουσιαστικά είμαι ¨απών¨ πλέον, σήμερα με ρώτησε αν θα πάμε διακοπές το Πάσχα αν λήξει η καραντίνα. Είναι αυτό που έλεγα νωρίτερα. Κάνει πως δεν καταλαβαίνει...

----------


## Yugi m

Θεματοθετη, διάβασα μια φορά εν τάχει την όλη συζήτηση στο θέμα σου. Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, δεν κοιμαστε μαζί πια με τη γυναίκα σου? Στο ίδιο κρεβάτι? Ε τότε βρε παιδί μου έχετε γίνει απλοί συγκάτοικοι, οι οποίοι όμως έχουν κάνει και δύο παιδιά μαζί. Η γυναίκα σου δεν έχει σεξουαλική επιθυμία? Καθόλου? Δεν το έχετε συζητήσει? Μήπως πριν τον κοβιντ είχε κάποια εξωσυζυγική σχέση? Μου φαίνεται περίεργο τέσσερα χρόνια τίποτα να μην κάνετε και να μην έχει θίξει καν το θέμα. Τι να σου πω...

----------


## blackrabbit

> Θεματοθετη, διάβασα μια φορά εν τάχει την όλη συζήτηση στο θέμα σου. Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, δεν κοιμαστε μαζί πια με τη γυναίκα σου? Στο ίδιο κρεβάτι? Ε τότε βρε παιδί μου έχετε γίνει απλοί συγκάτοικοι, οι οποίοι όμως έχουν κάνει και δύο παιδιά μαζί. Η γυναίκα σου δεν έχει σεξουαλική επιθυμία? Καθόλου? Δεν το έχετε συζητήσει? Μήπως πριν τον κοβιντ είχε κάποια εξωσυζυγική σχέση? Μου φαίνεται περίεργο τέσσερα χρόνια τίποτα να μην κάνετε και να μην έχει θίξει καν το θέμα. Τι να σου πω...


Έχουμε χρονια να κοιμηθούμε στο ίδιο κρεβάτι. 
Απλώς συγκάτοικοι είμαστε ακριβώς. Δε γνωρίζω αν έχει σεξουαλική επιθυμία Γιατί δεν μου την εκδηλώνει. Ειμαι ΣΧΕΔΌΝ σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει άλλος στη ζωή της Γιατί δεν προλαβαίνει λόγω του προγράμματος της. Ειναι δουλειά σπίτι σπίτι δουλειά. Δεν βγαίνει έξω ούτε για καφέ ουτε για τίποτα. Σε αυτά τα 4 χρόνια έχει βγει όλο κι όλο 2 φορές.Αν γίνεται κάτι στη δουλειά που αλλάζει συνέχεια εργασιακό περιβάλλον δεν το γνωρίζω. Στην τελική δεν ξέρω αν θα με πείραζε πλέον.

----------


## Dxr

Δεν κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει , απλά έχει αποδεχτεί αυτή την κατάσταση και ζει μέσα σε αυτή. Εσύ από την άλλη όμως πνίγεσαι δενναντεχεις άλλο έτσι ούτε δευτερόλεπτο.
Καλά κάνεις και σκέφτεσαι τα παιδιά σου, το κακό είναι ότι αυτά είναι μικρά δεν μπορούν να υπερασπιστούν τον εαυτό τους και να πουν ε!!! Τι πάτε να κάνετε να χωρίσετε είμαστε και εμείς εδώ !!! Οπότε το βάρος πέφτει σε εμάς τους μεγάλους. Και αποφασίζουμε και για αυτά αλλά χωρίς αυτά.

Μην ψάχνεις τώρα ευθύνες δεν είναι ώρα για αυτό, ψάξε και δες εάν σώζεται τίποτα από τον γάμο . Εάν δεν προχωρά και μην φοβάσαι !!!
Και προς θεού μην σκέφτεσαι εάν θα τα βγάζεις πέρα οικονομικά με διατροφές και τέτοια !!! Η ευτυχία σου η προσωπική και μετά των παιδιών σου δεν κοστολογείται.
Άμα δεν είσαι εσύ καλά δεν είναι και τα παιδιά σου . Τόσο απλά!!!


> Eνοχές φίλε μου υπάρχουν. Αλλά πιο πολύ για τα παιδιά. 
> Άλλωστε για να φτάσουμε εδώ δεν είναι μόνο δικιά μου ευθύνη.... 
> Το παλαβό ξέρεις ποιο είναι; Παρόλο που είμαστε σκατά, παρόλο που πριν καμιά 20αρια μέρες της είπα ότι το σκέφτομαι να το τερματίσουμε (για να μπαίνει στο νόημα σιγά σιγά), παρόλο που με βλέπει ότι ουσιαστικά είμαι ¨απών¨ πλέον, σήμερα με ρώτησε αν θα πάμε διακοπές το Πάσχα αν λήξει η καραντίνα. Είναι αυτό που έλεγα νωρίτερα. Κάνει πως δεν καταλαβαίνει...

----------


## Yugi m

> Έχουμε χρονια να κοιμηθούμε στο ίδιο κρεβάτι. 
> Απλώς συγκάτοικοι είμαστε ακριβώς. Δε γνωρίζω αν έχει σεξουαλική επιθυμία Γιατί δεν μου την εκδηλώνει. Ειμαι ΣΧΕΔΌΝ σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει άλλος στη ζωή της Γιατί δεν προλαβαίνει λόγω του προγράμματος της. Ειναι δουλειά σπίτι σπίτι δουλειά. Δεν βγαίνει έξω ούτε για καφέ ουτε για τίποτα. Σε αυτά τα 4 χρόνια έχει βγει όλο κι όλο 2 φορές.Αν γίνεται κάτι στη δουλειά που αλλάζει συνέχεια εργασιακό περιβάλλον δεν το γνωρίζω. Στην τελική δεν ξέρω αν θα με πείραζε πλέον.


Θεματοθετη νομίζω δεν έχει νόημα να στο παλεύεις πλέον. Νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις κι εσύ ο ίδιος τι γίνεται και έχεις πάρει τις αποφάσεις σου. Επομένως, ότι και να σου πούμε εμείς, δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία. Αν μου λες κιόλας ότι δεν σε νοιάζει αν έχει γκόμενο η γυναίκα σου, το θέμα έχει πάρει άλλη τροπή. Και θεωρώ θα είναι λάθος να καθυστερείς να εφαρμόσεις τις αποφάσεις που ήδη έχεις πάρει.

Σε δικηγόρο πηγές να ρωτήσεις τι παίζει για το διαζύγιο?

----------


## Μπρουτάλ

> Σεβαστή η γνώμη σου αλλά διαφωνώ. 
> Και με την αδερφή μου αν μέναμε στο ίδιο σπίτι και συνεννοούμασταν για τις καθημερινές ασχολίες θα ήταν γυναίκα μου? 
> Και ποιο ακριβώς είναι το παρτακικο? Ότι είμαι δυστυχισμένος και θέλω να νιώσω καλά? 
> Πιθανον Στις περιπτώσεις που λες ισχύει αυτό που σκεφτεσαι αλλα Όχι εδώ. Αλλιώς θα χώριζα εδώ και πολύ καιρό και δε θα έκανα υπομονή και θα το προσπαθούσα ελπίζοντας...



Τι να πω ρε φίλε, λάθος μου. Συγνώμη.

Αλλά κρίμα να είσαι δυστυχισμένος. Τα παιδιά δεν σας ανεβάζουν;

----------


## Lina94

> Έχουμε χρονια να κοιμηθούμε στο ίδιο κρεβάτι. 
> Απλώς συγκάτοικοι είμαστε ακριβώς. Δε γνωρίζω αν έχει σεξουαλική επιθυμία Γιατί δεν μου την εκδηλώνει. Ειμαι ΣΧΕΔΌΝ σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει άλλος στη ζωή της Γιατί δεν προλαβαίνει λόγω του προγράμματος της. Ειναι δουλειά σπίτι σπίτι δουλειά. Δεν βγαίνει έξω ούτε για καφέ ουτε για τίποτα. Σε αυτά τα 4 χρόνια έχει βγει όλο κι όλο 2 φορές.Αν γίνεται κάτι στη δουλειά που αλλάζει συνέχεια εργασιακό περιβάλλον δεν το γνωρίζω. Στην τελική δεν ξέρω αν θα με πείραζε πλέον.


Θεματοθέτη καλημέρα!

Εφόσον δεν έχετε εντάσεις,πως προέκυψε όλη αυτή απόσταση;Από το σεξ,την επικοινωνία;Αν θέλεις απαντάς..από την ρουτίνα πχ;Γιατί και στη δίκη μου περίπτωση συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά εμείς από τους πολλούς καυγάδες πλέον δεν μιλάμε για να μην τσακωνόμαστε

----------


## blackrabbit

> Θεματοθέτη καλημέρα!
> 
> Εφόσον δεν έχετε εντάσεις,πως προέκυψε όλη αυτή απόσταση;Από το σεξ,την επικοινωνία;Αν θέλεις απαντάς..από την ρουτίνα πχ;Γιατί και στη δίκη μου περίπτωση συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά εμείς από τους πολλούς καυγάδες πλέον δεν μιλάμε για να μην τσακωνόμαστε


Εντάσεις υπήρχαν για οποιοδηποτε λογο συνήθως σοβαρό. Δεν έχουμε εδώ κι ένα χρόνο περίπου. Αλλα το γυαλί ράγισε.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Τι να πω ρε φίλε, λάθος μου. Συγνώμη.
> 
> Αλλά κρίμα να είσαι δυστυχισμένος. Τα παιδιά δεν σας ανεβάζουν;


Τα παιδιά δεν μας ανεβάζουν σαν ζευγάρι. Αυτό ειναι που μου λείπει. Ένας άνθρωπος να έχω δίπλα μου. Νιώθω μόνος. Νέος είμαι ακόμα...

----------


## Marilou

> Σ Ευχαριστώ θερμά. 
> Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό ψάχνω λόγο να μείνω σ αυτό τον γάμο? Μακάρι να έβρισκα κάτι. Το έχω ξαναπεί. Ειμαι άδειος πια


Kαλημερα!

Οποτε με τον ψυχολογο τι ευελπιστεις να βρεις ?
Θες να πας για να κανεις το "χατηρι" της γυναικας σου που σου μιλαει για καταθλιψη ή θες να πας για να σε βοηθησει να βρεις την ψυχικη δυναμη για να προχωρησεις στον χωρισμο .
Γιατι να ξερεις δεν ειναι ευκολα και αυτα .....Σπιτια θα χωρισετε με την γυναικα σου ,οταν υπαρχουν παιδια πρεπει να εχεις πολυ συχνη και καλη επικοινωνια μαζι της .
Θελεις να βρεις τον τροπο που θα τον εχεις ή θες να διρθωσεις πραγματα σε εσενα ?


Αυτα ειναι θεματακια που πρεπει να σκεφτεις και να δωσεις απαντησεις ωστε να βρεις και το καταλληλο ψυχολογο.Ολοι δεν κανουν για ολες τις περιπτωσεις .

----------


## Remedy

> Kαλημερα!
> 
> Οποτε *με τον ψυχολογο τι ευελπιστεις να βρεις ?
> Θες να πας για να κανεις το "χατηρι" της γυναικας σου που σου μιλαει για καταθλιψη ή θες να πας για να σε βοηθησει να βρεις την ψυχικη δυναμη για να προχωρησεις στον χωρισμο .*
> Γιατι να ξερεις δεν ειναι ευκολα και αυτα .....Σπιτια θα χωρισετε με την γυναικα σου ,οταν υπαρχουν παιδια πρεπει να εχεις πολυ συχνη και καλη επικοινωνια μαζι της .
> Θελεις να βρεις τον τροπο που θα τον εχεις ή θες να διρθωσεις πραγματα σε εσενα ?
> 
> 
> Αυτα ειναι θεματακια που πρεπει να σκεφτεις και να δωσεις απαντησεις ωστε να βρεις και το καταλληλο ψυχολογο.Ολοι δεν κανουν για ολες τις περιπτωσεις .


οχι, δεν χρειαζεται να τα λυσει μονος του ΓΙΑ να βρει τον καταλληλο ψυχολογο.
ακριβως επειδη ειναι μπερδεμενος πρεπει να παει στον ψυχολογο.
δεν υπαρχει ψυχολογος καταθλιψης και ψυχολογος διαζυγιου...
αν το λυσει μονος του αν χειαζεται διαζυγιο, θα πηγαινε σε δικηγορο, οχι σε ψυχολογο.
εφοσονε ιναι σε αδιεξοδο, οταν βρει εναν καλο ψυχολογο θα δουν ΜΑΖΙ, αν η δικη του κακη διαθεση τον εχει κανει αρνητικο ωστε να μην μπορει να λειτουργησει, η αν οι αντικειμενικες συνθηκες ειναι ετσι και δεν υπαρχει πια λυση παρα να απομακρυνθει...

και δεν κανει "το χατηρι της γυναικας του", δεν βρισκεταισ ε ανταγωνισμο με την γυναικα του ποιος θα πει την μεγαλυτερη εξυπναδα. ισα ισα που ετσι θα πεισθει και η γυναικα του οτι το προβλημα δεν ειναι καποιας δικης του παθησης, εφοσον εχει εναποθεσει τις ελπιδες της εκει.

----------


## Remedy

> Έχουμε χρονια να κοιμηθούμε στο ίδιο κρεβάτι. 
> Απλώς συγκάτοικοι είμαστε ακριβώς. *Δε γνωρίζω αν έχει σεξουαλική επιθυμία Γιατί δεν μου την εκδηλώνει. Ειμαι ΣΧΕΔΌΝ σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει άλλος στη ζωή της* Γιατί δεν προλαβαίνει λόγω του προγράμματος της. Ειναι δουλειά σπίτι σπίτι δουλειά. Δεν βγαίνει έξω ούτε για καφέ ουτε για τίποτα. Σε αυτά τα 4 χρόνια έχει βγει όλο κι όλο 2 φορές.Αν γίνεται κάτι στη δουλειά που αλλάζει συνέχεια εργασιακό περιβάλλον δεν το γνωρίζω. Στην τελική δεν ξέρω αν θα με πείραζε πλέον.


παντως, ο βασικος λογος της απομακρυνσης σας, ειναι σιγουρα η ελλειψη επικοινωνιας.
δεν μπορει επι 4 χρονια να υπαρχει αυτη η πληρης σεξουαλικη απομακρυνση και να μην ξερεις αν εχει σεξουαλικη διαθεση, επειδη δεν την εχει δειξει σε σενα.
ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΣ;;;;
τοτε τι συζητηση εχεις κανει για διαζυγιο;;;
δεν της ειπες ποτε "ειμαστε νεοι ανθρωποι, εγω δεν μπορω να ζω ανεραστος. εσυ μπορεις;;; εχεις σεξουαλικες ορμες η οχι; μηπως δενε χεις και δεν σε προβληματιζει; μηπως τις εχεις καλυψει με αλλον τροπο και δεν σε προβληματιζει; γιατι δεν σε προβληματιζει;;;. ετσι θα ζησουμε, απο εδω και περα, νεοι ανθρωποι;"
γινεται να μην τα εχεις πει, αυτα και να μην ξερεις τις απαντησεις;
προφανως, δεν ειναι πιθανο να σου πει αν υπαρχει αλλος, αλλα αν εχει ακομα σεξουαλικες διαθεσεις, δεν θα στο εκρυβε... ουτε το τι προτεινει να κανετε γι αυτο..

----------


## Marilou

> οχι, δεν χρειαζεται να τα λυσει μονος του ΓΙΑ να βρει τον καταλληλο ψυχολογο.
> ακριβως επειδη ειναι μπερδεμενος πρεπει να παει στον ψυχολογο.
> δεν υπαρχει ψυχολογος καταθλιψης και ψυχολογος διαζυγιου...
> αν το λυσει μονος του αν χειαζεται διαζυγιο, θα πηγαινε σε δικηγορο, οχι σε ψυχολογο.
> εφοσονε ιναι σε αδιεξοδο, οταν βρει εναν καλο ψυχολογο θα δουν ΜΑΖΙ, αν η δικη του κακη διαθεση τον εχει κανει αρνητικο ωστε να μην μπορει να λειτουργησει, η αν οι αντικειμενικες συνθηκες ειναι ετσι και δεν υπαρχει πια λυση παρα να απομακρυνθει...
> 
> και δεν κανει "το χατηρι της γυναικας του", δεν βρισκεταισ ε ανταγωνισμο με την γυναικα του ποιος θα πει την μεγαλυτερη εξυπναδα. ισα ισα που ετσι θα πεισθει και η γυναικα του οτι το προβλημα δεν ειναι καποιας δικης του παθησης, εφοσον εχει εναποθεσει τις ελπιδες της εκει.



Καλημερα 

Εχεις δει τελειως λαθος ολα αυτα που ειπα.......

Και νομιζω θα ηταν προτιμότερο να απαντησει ο ιδιος στις ερωτησεις που του εκανα γιατι μονο εκεινος ξερει τον λογο που θελει να παει και οχι εμεις .Προς αποφυγη λαθος εντυπωσεων και ερμηνειων ....


Φυαικα και υπαρχει ψυχολογος που θα πας να διαχειριστής μια καταθληψη ,ενα τραυματικο γεγονος ,μια μετατραυματικη κατασταση που μπορει να προηλθε απο αυτυχημα ή παθολογικα αιτια και ψυχολογος ο οποιος ειδικευεται σε θεματα υπστηριξης σε περιπτωσεις διαζυγειων και σε θεματα διαχειρίσεις των παιδιων κυριος.

Θα πρεπει να αρχιζει να σκεφτεται και την υποστηριξη σε ολο αυτο ακομα και παιδοψυχολογου .Δεν ειναι ευκολο οταν υπαρχουν παιδια σε ενα γαμο .
Τα παιδια ειναι σφουγγαρια στην κυριολεξια ειδικα στις μικρες ηλικιες .Εχουν την ικανοτητα να απορροφούν οτιδηποτε κυριαρχει αυτη την στιγμη μεσα σε ενα σπιτι και να το αφομοιωνουν .Το πως θα αντιληφθουν ενα διαζυγιο εξερταται καθαρα απο τον τροπο που θα το πλασαρουν οι γονεις τους .
Ανετα εχουν την ικανότητα να προσαρμοστουν σε αυτο για να το περασουν αναίμακτα παντα με την καθοδηγηση ενος ειδικου για να εισαι απολυτος σιγουρος οτι κανεις το σωστο γι αυτα.
Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις δεν αφηνεις τιποτα στην τυχη του .
Γι αυτο και ρωταω ποιος ο σκοπος που θελει να ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια .Ειναι συμβουλευτικος ,ειναι αναγνωριστικος τι?
Να μαθει να διαχειριζεται τον ευατο του ? να μαθει πως να συμπεριφερθει στην οικογενεια του και ολα αυτα τα παρεμφερή ?

Δεν πας σε ενα οποιοδηποτε ,τουλαχισον αυτοι που εχουν κανει ψυχοθεραπεια γνωριζουν μεσα απο την εμπειρια τους οτι στον καλυτερο να πας ,αν δεν εχει εξιδικευση στο θεμα σου δεν προκειται να βοηθηθείς ....
Δεν κανουν ολοι για ολα .

Οταν πλεον ξεκαθαρισεις μεσα σου τι θες και φυσικα εχεις παρει τις απαραιτητες συμβουλες για το πως θα το διαχειριστεις κυριως στο θεμα των παιδιων τοτε πας και σε δικηγορο .
Ολα μαζι δεν γινονται ,κυριως οταν θες αυτες οι μεταβασεις να ειναι ομαλες .
Και σε δικηγορο να παει κατευθειαν αν ειναι σωστος επαγγελματιας και τον δει στην κατασταση που ειναι τωρα,εκεινος θα του πει να βρει αμεσα και ενα ψυχολογο-παιδοψυχολογο για να τον βοηθησει σε αυτη την μεταβαση .Παραληλα γινονται ολα αυτα παντα οταν θες να εχεις το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα και το κυριοτερο να μην αφήσεις τραυματα στα ιδια σου τα παιδια ,που αργοτερα θα τους βγουν και θα επηρεασουν την ιδια τους την ζωη ...

Και για να απαντησω και στο τελευταιο που αφορα την γυναικα του ,αν διαβασεις εκεινη του ειπε οτι μαλλον εχει καταθλιψη και να δει ειδικο ...Πανω σε αυτο και η ερωτηση μου .
Και ναι υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν το χατηρι του συντροφου τους ,στα πλαισια μιας ακόμα προσπαθειας να εχουν το αποτελεσμα που επιθυμουν οι ιδιοι .Καθολου παραξενο .

----------


## blackrabbit

> παντως, ο βασικος λογος της απομακρυνσης σας, ειναι σιγουρα η ελλειψη επικοινωνιας.
> δεν μπορει επι 4 χρονια να υπαρχει αυτη η πληρης σεξουαλικη απομακρυνση και να μην ξερεις αν εχει σεξουαλικη διαθεση, επειδη δεν την εχει δειξει σε σενα.
> ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΣ;;;;
> τοτε τι συζητηση εχεις κανει για διαζυγιο;;;
> δεν της ειπες ποτε "ειμαστε νεοι ανθρωποι, εγω δεν μπορω να ζω ανεραστος. εσυ μπορεις;;; εχεις σεξουαλικες ορμες η οχι; μηπως δενε χεις και δεν σε προβληματιζει; μηπως τις εχεις καλυψει με αλλον τροπο και δεν σε προβληματιζει; γιατι δεν σε προβληματιζει;;;. ετσι θα ζησουμε, απο εδω και περα, νεοι ανθρωποι;"
> γινεται να μην τα εχεις πει, αυτα και να μην ξερεις τις απαντησεις;
> προφανως, δεν ειναι πιθανο να σου πει αν υπαρχει αλλος, αλλα αν εχει ακομα σεξουαλικες διαθεσεις, δεν θα στο εκρυβε... ουτε το τι προτεινει να κανετε γι αυτο..


Όχι. Δεν την ρώτησα. Όσες φορές πήγε η κουβέντα στο σεξουαλικό, η δεν μιλούσε, η έλεγε ότι ευθυνεται η κούραση και η συνεχής ενασχόληση με τα παιδιά.
Και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να μου εκδηλώσει ότι θέλει να κάνουμε σεξ. Δεν Νομίζω ότι θέλω εγώ πια. Ειμαι ένας χαρακτήρας που δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω αν δεν υπάρχει συναίσθημα ερωτικό. Άρα πως θα λειτουργήσω αν έρθει μια μέρα και μου πει "έλα"?

----------


## blackrabbit

> Καλημερα 
> 
> Εχεις δει τελειως λαθος ολα αυτα που ειπα.......
> 
> Και νομιζω θα ηταν προτιμότερο να απαντησει ο ιδιος στις ερωτησεις που του εκανα γιατι μονο εκεινος ξερει τον λογο που θελει να παει και οχι εμεις .Προς αποφυγη λαθος εντυπωσεων και ερμηνειων ....
> 
> 
> Φυαικα και υπαρχει ψυχολογος που θα πας να διαχειριστής μια καταθληψη ,ενα τραυματικο γεγονος ,μια μετατραυματικη κατασταση που μπορει να προηλθε απο αυτυχημα ή παθολογικα αιτια και ψυχολογος ο οποιος ειδικευεται σε θεματα υπστηριξης σε περιπτωσεις διαζυγειων και σε θεματα διαχειρίσεις των παιδιων κυριος.
> 
> ...


Να απαντήσω λοιπόν. Σε ειδικό θα πάω για να λύσω ότι έχετε αναφέρει. Και για να ξεκαθαρισω μέσα μου και το Γιατί συνέβησαν όλα αυτά, και το πώς θα το διαχειριστώ, και το αν υπάρχει τρόπος να μην φύγω, αν και ως προς το τελευταίο δεν βλέπω πως μπορεί να αλλάξει ότι νιώθω.κουραστηκα πια.

----------


## Marilou

> Να απαντήσω λοιπόν. Σε ειδικό θα πάω για να λύσω ότι έχετε αναφέρει. Και για να ξεκαθαρισω μέσα μου και το Γιατί συνέβησαν όλα αυτά, και το πώς θα το διαχειριστώ, και το αν υπάρχει τρόπος να μην φύγω, αν και ως προς το τελευταίο δεν βλέπω πως μπορεί να αλλάξει ότι νιώθω.*κουραστηκα πια.*


Οποτε εχεις πολυ δουλιτσα και κυριως οχι με εναν ψυχολογο ,εκτος και αν βρεις ενα ψυχολογο που να ειδικευεται σε ολα αυτα ακομα και σε θεματα που αφορουν τα παιδια ,αν και εκει καθαρα θα σου ελεγα να πας οταν το παρεις αποφαση σε παιδοψυχολογο για να κανεις μια συζητηση μαζι του και να σου προτεινη εκεινος την μεθοδο ανακοινωσεις και προσεγγισεις ολου αυτου .
Η εμπειρια μου μεσα απο την παιδοψυχολογια και την συναναναστροφη μου με παιδικες ψυχες που εχω ζησει πολλες καταστασεις και γεγονοτα μου λεει πως μονο ο ειδικος θα σε κατευθυνει .
Εχω ζησει παιδι σε προσχοληκη ηλικια που βιωνε ενα δυσκολο διαζυγιο των γονιων του και το εμαθα οταν μονο μου γνωστοποιηθηκε η δικαστηκη αποφαση που ελαβα στα χερια μου και αφορουσε την αυστηρη παραλαβη του παιδιου απο το σχολειου του μονο απο ενα γονεα και οχι απο την συμπεριφορα του .
Ηταν ενα απολυτο φυσιολογικο και ευτυχισμενο παιδι γιατι πολυ απλα η μητερα ειχε φροντισει να ενημερωθει πρωτα απο παιδοψυχολογο και μετα απο δικηγορο .
Φυσικα με τη συνεργσια αυτη αλλα και αργοτερα την δικη μου ως πλεον υποψιασμενη σε τυχων αλλαγη συμπεριφορας του και αμεση ενημερωση της μητερας του ,το αποτελεσμα ηταν το καλυτερο που σε αντιθετη περιπτωση παλι που βιωσα μεσα απο την τοτε δουλεια μου ηταν το ακρως αντιθετο ....
Εκει εγω καταλαβα οτι κατι δν παει καλα στο σπιτι του παιδιου γιατι πολυ απλα απο εκει που στην αρχη της σχολικης χρονιας ειχα ενα φυσιοογικο παιδι ,κατα την διαρκεια μεταμορφωθηκε στην κυριολεξια σε ενα ακρως επιθετικο παιδι .
Αυτη η επιθετικοτητα του λοιπον ηταν αποτελεσμα ενος διαζυγίου και το εμαθα οταν ζητησα συνατηση με τους γονεις των παιδιων για να μαθω που οφειλεται ολο αυτο...
Δεν ειχα ενα στεναχωρημενο και λυπημενο παιδι ,αλλα ενα επιθετικο ...καταλαβαινεις λοιπον πως ο καθενας αντιλαμβανεται και αντιδρα αναλογα...

Σε πηγα σε αλλα μονοπατια τωρα ,αλλα απο μεριας μου τουλαχιστον θελω να ξερεις πως το δυσκολοτερο κομματι σε ολο αυτο δεν ειναι ουτε η γυναικα σου ,αλλα ουτε εσυ ,ειναι τα παιδια και κατα ποσο θα τους περασετε ολο αυτο .

Γι αυτο φροντησε εσυ να βρεις τα πατηματα σου πρωτα ,να νοιωθεις ασφαλείς και σιγουρος οτι αυτο θες και απο εκει και περα δουλεψε και αυτο το κομματι με τους καταλληλους για να εχεις ενα αποτελεσμα που θα ειστε ολοι καλα .
Μονο ετσι θα ηρεμησεις και το κυριοτερο θα βρεις επιτελους αυτο που θες σε ολους τους τομεις!

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι. Δεν την ρώτησα. Όσες φορές πήγε η κουβέντα στο σεξουαλικό, η δεν μιλούσε, η έλεγε ότι ευθυνεται η κούραση και η συνεχής ενασχόληση με τα παιδιά.
> Και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να μου εκδηλώσει ότι θέλει να κάνουμε σεξ. Δεν Νομίζω ότι θέλω εγώ πια. Ειμαι ένας χαρακτήρας που δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω αν δεν υπάρχει συναίσθημα ερωτικό. Άρα πως θα λειτουργήσω αν έρθει μια μέρα και μου πει "έλα"?


δεν χρειαζοταν να εκμαιευσεις μια επιθυμια της προς τα εσενα... μπορεις να της το πεις οτι την βλεπεις αδερφικα πλεον, δεν ειναι κακο. καθε αλλο, μαλιστα. πρεπει να καταλαβει το μεγεθος του προβληματος που εχεις στον γαμο σας.
αν ερθει μια μερα και σου πει "ελα", θα της πεις ειλικρινα, οτι δεν θελεις πλεον....
μπορεις να της το πεις, οτι εχεις ακομα σεξουαλικες επιθυμιες και δεν νοιωθεις σαν γέρος ανθρωπος. οτι δεν θελεις να κανεις την ευκολη λυση των ρουτινιασμενων ζευγαριων των 15-20 χρονων που τσιλιμπουρδιζουν στο ιντερνετ και οπου αλλου βρουν για να μην αντιμετωπισουν τα αδιεξοδα του γαμου τους.
οτι εσυ δεν θελεις να γινεις ενας απο αυτους, αλλα να κανεις ερωτα με την γυναικα πουε χεις διπλα σου.
να την ρωτησεις αν η ιδια εχει σεξουαλικες επιθυμιες. αν τις εχει για αλλους ανδρες. αν εχει η σκεφτεται να αποκτησειε ραστες..
ΜΙΛΑ, χωριζετε. αν δεν μιλησεις τωρα, ποτε θα μιλησεις; μετα το διαζυγιο;

----------


## blackrabbit

> δεν χρειαζοταν να εκμαιευσεις μια επιθυμια της προς τα εσενα... μπορεις να της το πεις οτι την βλεπεις αδερφικα πλεον, δεν ειναι κακο. καθε αλλο, μαλιστα. πρεπει να καταλαβει το μεγεθος του προβληματος που εχεις στον γαμο σας.
> αν ερθει μια μερα και σου πει "ελα", θα της πεις ειλικρινα, οτι δεν θελεις πλεον....
> μπορεις να της το πεις, οτι εχεις ακομα σεξουαλικες επιθυμιες και δεν νοιωθεις σαν γέρος ανθρωπος. οτι δεν θελεις να κανεις την ευκολη λυση των ρουτινιασμενων ζευγαριων των 15-20 χρονων που τσιλιμπουρδιζουν στο ιντερνετ και οπου αλλου βρουν για να μην αντιμετωπισουν τα αδιεξοδα του γαμου τους.
> οτι εσυ δεν θελεις να γινεις ενας απο αυτους, αλλα να κανεις ερωτα με την γυναικα πουε χεις διπλα σου.
> να την ρωτησεις αν η ιδια εχει σεξουαλικες επιθυμιες. αν τις εχει για αλλους ανδρες. αν εχει η σκεφτεται να αποκτησειε ραστες..
> ΜΙΛΑ, χωριζετε. αν δεν μιλησεις τωρα, ποτε θα μιλησεις; μετα το διαζυγιο;


Νομίζω ότι είπα ήδη ότι δεν θέλω πια να κάνω σεξ μαζί της. Δεν μπορώ πια. Δεν έχω κανένα ερωτικό αίσθημα απέναντι της. Και να μιλήσω δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι δεν είμαι ανένδοτος σ αυτό αλλα είναι μια πεποίθηση μου.

----------


## elis

Πεσ μασ οτι δουλευεισ κι ολασ εγω ειμαι 40 με μικρο μεροκαματο και κοροιδευω οσουσ κανουν σεξ το σεξ ειναι σαν το παγωτο πραγματικα θεσ να δοκιμασεισ ολα τα παγωτα;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Πεσ μασ οτι δουλευεισ κι ολασ εγω ειμαι 40 με μικρο μεροκαματο και κοροιδευω οσουσ κανουν σεξ το σεξ ειναι σαν το παγωτο πραγματικα θεσ να δοκιμασεισ ολα τα παγωτα;


Όχι δεν θέλω όλα τα παγωτά. 1 θέλω και να κρατάει.
Και προφανώς δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που μου λειπει

Και Ναι δουλεύω κανονικά
Εσύ μπορεί να κοροϊδεύεις αυτούς που κάνουν σεξ εγώ Όχι. 
Πιστεύω να σε καλυψα

----------


## elis

Η αγαπη ποναει κι ειναι δυσκολη 
Σε καλυψα κι εγω

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα! Εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ σας. Αν κουβεντιάζατε μεταξύ σας, τόσον καιρό, τώρα θα είχατε βρει την λύση, θα τα είχατε βρει ή θα είχατε χωρίσει. Αυτό το πράγμα που δεν μιλάτε σας έχει δημιουργήσει όλα τα προβλήματα. Επιπλέον θα δυσκολέψει πολύ και τον χωρισμό σας, μην νομίζεις ότι θα διευκολύνει τα πράγματα. Ό,τί και αν αποφασίσεις θα πρέπει να γίνει προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας.
Τέλος, να εκφράσω την απορία μου, πώς η γυναίκα σου τόσα χρόνια δεν στεναχωριέται που δεν την πλησιάζεις ερωτικά. Όσο κι αν είναι σεξουαλικά αδιάφορη ωστόσο θα έπρεπε να ανησυχήσει, να απογοητευτεί, να στεναχωρηθεί να θιχτεί η αυτοεκτίμησή της σαν γυναίκα, ο εγωισμός της τέλος πάντων!
Θεωρώ ότι λείπουν κάποια κομμάτια του παζλ, υπάρχει κάποιο κενό στην όλη ιστορία. Θεωρώ ότι ο ένας από τους δύο αποχώρησε σιωπηλά από την συζυγική σχέση, και δεν θέλει να δώσει εξηγήσεις για κάποιον λόγο. Μπορεί να είσαι εσύ, για κάποιον λόγο δικό σου ψυχολογικό, μπορεί όμως να είναι και εκείνη, για τους δικούς της λόγους.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Καλησπέρα! Εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ σας. Αν κουβεντιάζατε μεταξύ σας, τόσον καιρό, τώρα θα είχατε βρει την λύση, θα τα είχατε βρει ή θα είχατε χωρίσει. Αυτό το πράγμα που δεν μιλάτε σας έχει δημιουργήσει όλα τα προβλήματα. Επιπλέον θα δυσκολέψει πολύ και τον χωρισμό σας, μην νομίζεις ότι θα διευκολύνει τα πράγματα. Ό,τί και αν αποφασίσεις θα πρέπει να γίνει προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας.
> Τέλος, να εκφράσω την απορία μου, πώς η γυναίκα σου τόσα χρόνια δεν στεναχωριέται που δεν την πλησιάζεις ερωτικά. Όσο κι αν είναι σεξουαλικά αδιάφορη ωστόσο θα έπρεπε να ανησυχήσει, να απογοητευτεί, να στεναχωρηθεί να θιχτεί η αυτοεκτίμησή της σαν γυναίκα, ο εγωισμός της τέλος πάντων!
> Θεωρώ ότι λείπουν κάποια κομμάτια του παζλ, υπάρχει κάποιο κενό στην όλη ιστορία.


Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ. Δεν της το έχω ρωτήσει όμως. Από κει και μετά ως προς τα κομμάτια του παζλ δεν νομίζω ότι άφησα κάτι αναπάντητο.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ. Δεν της το έχω ρωτήσει όμως. Από κει και μετά ως προς τα κομμάτια του παζλ δεν νομίζω ότι άφησα κάτι αναπάντητο.


Υπάρχει ένα κενό: Ένα ζευγάρι που αγαπιέται και παντρεύεται από έρωτα δεν φτάνει τόσο γρήγορα στην σεξουαλική χρεοκοπία. Κάτι έχει συμβεί που δεν το έχετε συζητήσει, δεν το έχετε επικοινωνήσει μεταξύ σας. Αν είναι κάτι απ' την δική σου ψυχή και δεν το λύσεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να ταλαιπωρηθείς, να χωρίσεις και να το ξαναβρείς μπροστά σου σε επόμενη σχέση. Εγώ θα προσπαθούσα να μάθω και αν η σύζυγος έχει παράλληλη σχέση. Το ότι δεν πάει πουθενά εκτός δουλειάς δεν βεβαιώνει ότι δεν έχει. Θα έπρεπε να την ενοχλεί πολύ που δεν την πλησιάζεις ερωτικά έστω και αν δεν την ενδιαφέρει το σεξ.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Πάντως, ως πιο πιθανό αίτιο γι αυτή την κατάσταση θεωρώ ότι είναι η ίδια η έλλειψη επικοινωνίας και ότι μετά την γέννηση των παιδιών αφήσατε την σχέση σας στην τύχη της. Δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα! Οι σχέσεις των ανθρώπων είναι ρέουσες καταστάσεις, δεν είναι στάσιμες να τις αφήνεις στην άκρη, θέλουν συνεχώς φροντίδα. Αφήσατε την σχέση σας στην άκρη και ούτε καν μιλούσατε για αυτό.

----------


## Sonia

blackrabbit Και κατάθλιψη να είχες που δεν το θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό από όσα γράφεις, τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το ότι ο γάμος σου δεν λειτουργεί; Δηλαδή όποια νομίζει πως ο άντρας της έχει κατάθλιψη τον αφήνει να κλαίει μόνο του τα βράδια και πάει και κοιμάται με τα παιδιά για χρόνια και χρόνια;;; Ακόμα κι αν έχει κατάθλιψη και του περάσει που το γράφει ότι ξαφνικά θα ενθουσιαστεί με τη σύζυγο κάποιος; Μπορεί και να τη σουτάρει πιο εύκολα που δεν του στάθηκε ή που σιγουρεύτηκε ο ίδιος ότι δεν γουστάρει πια ξέρω κι εγώ.

Θα σου πω μία άποψη κι ας ακουστεί αιρετική: Παλιότερα λέγανε μη χωρίζεις αν δεν υπάρχει χοντρό πρόβλημα τύπου βίας, εθισμών και τα τοιαύτα, σου λέγανε είναι ο άλλος νοικοκύρης, η άλλη καλή κοπέλα, τι θα πει ο κόσμος και ξέρω 'γω τι. Τώρα έρχεται ο άλλος και λέει θέλω να χωρίσω γιατί ξενέρωσα, δεν επικοινωνώ, δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω ερωτικά, είναι ένας γάμος νεκρός εδώ και χρόνια και του λένε λίγο πολύ τα ίδια με το γάντι, ξανασκέψου το, πήγαινε κοιτάξου, κάνε ράνε, δηλαδή αν δεν λειτουργεί ένας γάμος και έχει κάτι χρόνια που δεν λειτουργεί, κάτσε χάσε άλλα τόσα χρόνια και ψάξε το μπας και λειτουργήσει και ζήσε μαύρε μου να φας τριφύλλι. Αν ήταν να λειτουργούσε, θα λειτουργούσε. 

Δεν πιστεύω καθόλου ότι όσοι πάνε στον ψυχολόγο είναι μόνο άνθρωποι με σοβαρά θέματα ή ότι είναι κακό να ζητήσεις μία βοήθεια για κάτι που σε μπερδεύει. Μπορεί αν αισθάνεσαι πραγματική ανάγκη να πας και να συζητήσεις και για κάτι απλό. Αλλά θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου ένας άνθρωπος συγκροτημένος που ξέρει τι αισθάνεται, τι θέλει και τι δεν θέλει, που δεν έχει εκφράσει τέτοια ανάγκη να αποπροσανατολίζεται σε συζητήσεις και αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και να του βάζουμε αμφιβολία με αποτέλεσμα να τελματώνει ακόμα περισσότερο και να καθυστερεί αποφάσεις. Έχει γίνει της μόδας σε κάτι κύκλους σε κάποιες Δυτικές χώρες να μην αποφασίζει από μόνος για τον εαυτό του κανείς, να συμβουλεύεται τον life coatch του. Δηλαδή κανείς μας δεν ξέρει τον εαυτό του και δεν έχει την σιγουριά και την ευθύνη του εαυτού του, πρέπει να πάρει επιβεβαίωση από ψυχολόγο για το πως σκέφτεται κι αισθάνεται και πως ζει την πραγματικότητά του;

Στόχος σου αν θες τη γνώμη μου, πρέπει να είναι βήμα βήμα ένα όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορο και ανώδυνο διαζύγιο και για εσάς και για τα παιδιά. Τα γύρω γύρω και το κοντό και το μακρύ του καθενός άστο στην απέξω.

Απλά η γνώμη μου.

----------


## blackrabbit

> blackrabbit Και κατάθλιψη να είχες που δεν το θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό από όσα γράφεις, τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το ότι ο γάμος σου δεν λειτουργεί; Δηλαδή όποια νομίζει πως ο άντρας της έχει κατάθλιψη τον αφήνει να κλαίει μόνο του τα βράδια και πάει και κοιμάται με τα παιδιά για χρόνια και χρόνια;;; Ακόμα κι αν έχει κατάθλιψη και του περάσει που το γράφει ότι ξαφνικά θα ενθουσιαστεί με τη σύζυγο κάποιος; Μπορεί και να τη σουτάρει πιο εύκολα που δεν του στάθηκε ή που σιγουρεύτηκε ο ίδιος ότι δεν γουστάρει πια ξέρω κι εγώ.
> 
> Θα σου πω μία άποψη κι ας ακουστεί αιρετική: Παλιότερα λέγανε μη χωρίζεις αν δεν υπάρχει χοντρό πρόβλημα τύπου βίας, εθισμών και τα τοιαύτα, σου λέγανε είναι ο άλλος νοικοκύρης, η άλλη καλή κοπέλα, τι θα πει ο κόσμος και ξέρω 'γω τι. Τώρα έρχεται ο άλλος και λέει θέλω να χωρίσω γιατί ξενέρωσα, δεν επικοινωνώ, δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω ερωτικά, είναι ένας γάμος νεκρός εδώ και χρόνια και του λένε λίγο πολύ τα ίδια με το γάντι, ξανασκέψου το, πήγαινε κοιτάξου, κάνε ράνε, δηλαδή αν δεν λειτουργεί ένας γάμος και έχει κάτι χρόνια που δεν λειτουργεί, κάτσε χάσε άλλα τόσα χρόνια και ψάξε το μπας και λειτουργήσει και ζήσε μαύρε μου να φας τριφύλλι. Αν ήταν να λειτουργούσε, θα λειτουργούσε. 
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω καθόλου ότι όσοι πάνε στον ψυχολόγο είναι μόνο άνθρωποι με σοβαρά θέματα ή ότι είναι κακό να ζητήσεις μία βοήθεια για κάτι που σε μπερδεύει. Μπορεί αν αισθάνεσαι πραγματική ανάγκη να πας και να συζητήσεις και για κάτι απλό. Αλλά θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου ένας άνθρωπος συγκροτημένος που ξέρει τι αισθάνεται, τι θέλει και τι δεν θέλει, που δεν έχει εκφράσει τέτοια ανάγκη να αποπροσανατολίζεται σε συζητήσεις και αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και να του βάζουμε αμφιβολία με αποτέλεσμα να τελματώνει ακόμα περισσότερο και να καθυστερεί αποφάσεις. Έχει γίνει της μόδας σε κάτι κύκλους σε κάποιες Δυτικές χώρες να μην αποφασίζει από μόνος για τον εαυτό του κανείς, να συμβουλεύεται τον life coatch του. Δηλαδή κανείς μας δεν ξέρει τον εαυτό του και δεν έχει την σιγουριά και την ευθύνη του εαυτού του, πρέπει να πάρει επιβεβαίωση από ψυχολόγο για το πως σκέφτεται κι αισθάνεται και πως ζει την πραγματικότητά του;
> 
> Στόχος σου αν θες τη γνώμη μου, πρέπει να είναι βήμα βήμα ένα όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορο και ανώδυνο διαζύγιο και για εσάς και για τα παιδιά. Τα γύρω γύρω και το κοντό και το μακρύ του καθενός άστο στην απέξω.
> 
> Απλά η γνώμη μου.


Σ Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και για αυτό που έγραψες και για το χρόνο που διέθεσες

----------


## blackrabbit

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους παιδιά. Δεν περίμενα τέτοια ανταποκριση

----------


## Lina94

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους παιδιά. Δεν περίμενα τέτοια ανταποκριση


Το θέμα είναι να μπορείς να είσαι και εσυ καλά!Ειδα κάτι πιο πάνω και πραγματικά χτύπησε φλέβα ένιωσα σαν να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου μόνο που επειδή ειπώθηκε για τρίτο άτομο ένιωσα ένα σφίξιμο στο στομάχι..Ακριβώς όταν ο σύντροφος που έχεις δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στο γάμο και με τον σύντροφο του που κλαίει κρυφά ή δεν έχει καλή διάθεση και ο άλλος απλά είναι στον κόσμο του είναι ότι πιο άσχημο υπάρχει.

----------


## Sonia

blackrabbit (και Lina94) εύχομαι να βρείτε γρήγορα την άκρη σας και να βρείτε δύναμη να αλλάξετε τα πράγματα προς το καλύτερο.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Το θέμα είναι να μπορείς να είσαι και εσυ καλά!Ειδα κάτι πιο πάνω και πραγματικά χτύπησε φλέβα ένιωσα σαν να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου μόνο που επειδή ειπώθηκε για τρίτο άτομο ένιωσα ένα σφίξιμο στο στομάχι..Ακριβώς όταν ο σύντροφος που έχεις δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στο γάμο και με τον σύντροφο του που κλαίει κρυφά ή δεν έχει καλή διάθεση και ο άλλος απλά είναι στον κόσμο του είναι ότι πιο άσχημο υπάρχει.


Να διευκρίνισω σ αυτό ότι για εκείνη, το ότι το είμαι έτσι οφείλεται στην πίεση γενικότερα, δουλειά, οικογένεια, οικονομικά κτλ. Ξέρει Ότι κλαίω, της το έχω πει. Η στάση της να μη μου βάζει κι αλλα στο κεφάλι, η να μη με πιέζει γενικότερα είναι ένδειξη για εκείνη οτι με σέβεται και προσπαθεί να με στηρίξει σε αυτό που νιώθω. 
Μάλλον το έχει πιάσει λάθος, αφου βλέπει πρόβλημα προσωπικό μου και Όχι του γάμου παρόλο που της έχω πει ότι σκέφτομαι να φύγω.

----------


## Maria36

Την απόφαση σας την έχετε πάρει,απλά προσπαθείτε να βρείτε λύση για τα προβλήματα που πιστεύετε ότι θα αντιμετωπίσετε..
Πιστεύω ότι είναι άδικο για τα παιδιά να έχουν ως πρότυπο γονείς που δεν επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους κ δεν αγαπάνε ο ένας τον άλλων..τα παιδιά καταλαβαίνουν πολλά περισσότερα απ’οτι θελουμε να πιστεύουμε..Μεγαλώνοντας θα νομίζουν ότι ευθύνονται εκείνοι για την ανύπαρκτη σχέση που έχετε..
Επίσης γιατί να στραφούν εναντίον σας αν τους προσφέρετε αγάπη κ χρόνο ακόμα κ αν ζείτε σε άλλο σπίτι;
Τα ευτυχισμένα παιδιά χρειάζονται κ ευτυχισμένους γονείς κ ας μην είναι πλέον μαζί..
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι η απάθεια της συζύγου από τη στιγμή που της εκφράσατε την επιθυμία να χωρίσετε..Δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει κάτι γι’αυτο;Να προσπαθήσει να σας αλλάξει γνώμη..να κάνει προσπάθεια να σας ξανακερδίσει ή έστω να αποδεχτεί το γεγονός κ να συζητήσετε πάνω σε αυτό.
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να έχω δίπλα μου έναν άντρα που δεν με βλέπει ερωτικά..αλλά για να μην έχει παραπονεθεί γι’αυτο ίσως να αισθάνεται κ εκείνη το ίδιο..να μη σας βλέπει ερωτικά..
Όσο για τα οικονομικά,αν καταφέρετε να συζητήσετε ηρεμα κ λογικα,για το καλό κ των παιδιών σας,θα μπορούσατε να μείνετε μαζί για κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι να βελτιωθούν κάπως τα οικονομικά..Στην ουσία δεν θα αλλάξουν κ πολλά πράγματα αλλά θα νιώσετε κ οι δυο ελεύθεροι..
Εύχομαι να πάρετε την σωστή απόφαση κ να πάνε όλα καλά!!

----------


## Remedy

> Νομίζω ότι είπα ήδη ότι δεν θέλω πια να κάνω σεξ μαζί της. Δεν μπορώ πια. Δεν έχω κανένα ερωτικό αίσθημα απέναντι της. Και να μιλήσω δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι δεν είμαι ανένδοτος σ αυτό αλλα είναι μια πεποίθηση μου.


δεν θα αλλαξει το πως νοιωθεις απεναντι της.
αυτο που θα αλλαξει, ειναι οτι θα καταλαβει ποσο σοβαρο ειναι το προβλημα σας για σενα.
λες οτι η ιδια νομιζει οτι ειναι δικο σου το προβλημα και οχι του γαμου.
αρα, δεν ξερει ΚΑΝ τι σκεφτεσαι.
ξερει μονο οτι εχεις ζορι...
ειπες οτι θελεις να πας σε ενα κατα το δοκουν ηρεμο και συναινετικο διαζυγιο με καλες σχεσεις με ολους.
ε πως θα γινει αυτο, αν δεν ξερει καν γιατι χωριζετε;;;;
πρεπει να επικοινωνησετε.
να καταλαβει ακριβως τι σου συμβαινει. οχι οτι εχεις ζορια με την δουλεια..
αν εχεις φτασει στο σημειο να κλαις, σιγουρα παιζει και καταθλιψη.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι αν φυγει η καταθλιψη θα σου αρεσει ο γαμος σου, η θα ξαναερωτευθεις την γυναικα σου.
σημαινει ομως οτι θα εισαι πιο αισιιοδοξος και πιο δυναμικος στο να βρισκεις λυσεις, εκει που τωρα βλεπεις μονο προβληματα.
επομενως, ειναι σιγουρο για μενα οτι χρειαζεσαι εναν ψυχ να βοηθησει..

----------


## Marilou

> Να διευκρίνισω σ αυτό ότι για εκείνη, το ότι το είμαι έτσι οφείλεται στην πίεση γενικότερα, δουλειά, οικογένεια, οικονομικά κτλ. Ξέρει Ότι κλαίω, της το έχω πει. *Η στάση της να μη μου βάζει κι αλλα στο κεφάλι, η να μη με πιέζει γενικότερα είναι ένδειξη για εκείνη οτι με σέβεται και προσπαθεί να με στηρίξει σε αυτό που νιώθω. 
> Μάλλον το έχει πιάσει λάθος, αφου βλέπει πρόβλημα προσωπικό μου και Όχι του γάμου παρόλο που της έχω πει ότι σκέφτομαι να φύγω.*


*

*

Καλημέρα !

Όντως το έχει πιάσει λάθος και πολύ μάλιστα .
Αδιαφορία εκφράζει για εμένα όλο αυτό και για εσένα αλλά και για την μετέπειτα συνέχιση το γάμου σας .

Και γενικά από όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία που συνέχεια εκφράζεις νομίζω η γυναίκα σου τα έχει παρατησει ολα στην τύχη τους .
Κακα τα ψέματα το ερωτικό στοιχείο σε μια σχέση πηγάζει πρωτίστως από εκείνη .Αυτή είναι που μέσα από τις εκφράσεις της ,την οποία εμφάνιση της και πολύ περισσότερο την επιθυμία της κρατάει τον άντρα σε εγρήγορση και φυσικά όταν ο άντρας ανταποκρίνεται με τον ανάλογο τρόπο σε αυτή ,αυτό δεν πρόκειται να χαθεί όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν !
Μεθοδικότητα χρειάζεται και αυτό και το κυριότερο η πηγή όλου αυτού του ερωτισμού πρέπει να μην προέρχεται από εξωτερικό παράγοντα.

Μάλλον από την ημέρα που έγινε μητέρα η γυναικα σου άλλαξαν και οι προτεραιότητες της .
Ίσως βέβαια να κυριαρχεί και το στοιχείο της κούρασης από μεριά της .
Αν βλέπει και εκείνη ότι δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση ,ίσως έχει κουραστεί ή πολύ απλά έχει χάσει το ενδιαφέρων της για να κρατήσει τον γάμο ζωντανό .

O γάμος θέλει συνέχεια δουλειά και επαγρυπνιση.
Δεν θέλει πολύ μια στρεσογόνα κατάσταση που βιώνει ο ένας από τους δύο ,ένας εξωτερικός παράγοντας να σε κάνει να παρεκλεινεις από αυτόν .

Καλώς ή κακώς γάμοι που κρατάνε πολλά χρόνια κρύβουν πολύ δουλειά από πίσω τους και κυρίως προσωπική δουλειά του καθενός .
Πάντα γίνονται προσπάθειες ,ποτέ δεν επαναπαυεσαι .

Μακάρι να ξέραμε όλοι εμείς οι μακροχρόνια παντρεμένοι από την αρχή τι διάδρομη έπρεπε να ακολουθήσουμε ώστε να μην είμαστε κατά περιόδους με διάφορα θεματακια που προκύπτουν από την καθημερινότητα ώστε να μην επηρεάζεται η δομή του .
Όλοι μαθαίνουμε μέσα σε αυτόν και μπορούμε να ξεπεράσουμε οτιδήποτε προκυπτει αρκεί να υπάρχει θεληση αγάπη ,ερωτισμός βασικότατο στοιχείο και φυσικά σεβασμός .

Μόνο όταν προσβαλεται ο σεβασμός και ο έρωτας έχει τελειώσει ...

Είναι το μόνο εύκολο να διαλύσεις ένα γάμο ειδικά μετά από αρκετά χρόνια .
Εγώ πλέον μετά από τόσα χρόνια το μόνο που λέω είναι να υπάρχει επικοινωνία ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι 

Να μιλάμε να εκφραζομαστε για το οτιδήποτε .
Να ζητάμε ότι θέλουμε πρώτα από τον σύντροφό μας το οτιδήποτε,να μην θυμώνουμε και αν αυτός δεν μπορεί να μας το προσφέρει ,δεν μπορεί να μας καλύψει τότε βλέπουμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε .
Οι περισσότεροι γάμοι ρουτινιαζουν και βυθίζονται από την έλλειψη επικοινωνίας και ερωτισμού !

Μαγκιά για εμένα όμως είναι να τον κρατήσεις και το κυριότερο να τον κρατάς χωρίς να έχεις προσβάλει πρώτων το σώμα σου ,τον ευατο σου και κατα δεύτερων των άνθρωπο σου .

Οπότε καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη όσοι δεν έχουν καταφέρει να κρατήσουν μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις ας ψάξουν πρώτα στον ευατο τους να δούνε τι φταίει και μετά να ρίχνουν το φταίξιμο στους άλλους ..
Το μόνο εύκολο για κάποιον τρίτο που βλέπει ένα μακροχρόνιο γάμο να κρατάει και να έχει γερές βάσεις παρά τους εξωτερικούς παράγοντες είναι να τον υποτιμάςι λέγοντας ότι ποταπό τους κατέβει γιατί πολύ απλά αυτοί δεν είναι ικανοί μάλλον να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.
Κοινώς εδώ κολλάει γάντι η παροιμία "όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμασταρια"

Όταν ένα γεγονός δεν μπορούμε να το αποδεχτούμε έχει να κάνει καθαρά με το ότι εμείς δεν είμαστε ικανοί να το πετύχουμε .
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω τα τελευταίο το λέω γενικά και όχι για εσένα προσωπικά black.. γιατί πολις λόγος εδώ μέσα για τους μακροχρόνιους γάμους που κάποιοι επειδή τα βλέπουν αυτά με το κυαλι τα έχουν τοποθετήσει με τέτοιο τρόπο στο μικρό τους μυαλουδακι σε τέτοιο σημείο που να μην τους ενοχλεί το γεγονός ότι αυτοί δεν μπορούν να το καταφέρουν με σεβασμό και αγάπη πάντα !

Κοινός όταν κάτι δεν μπορείς να το πετύχεις απλά το θαυμάζεις και δεν το υποτιμάς ,γιατί αν προσπαθείς να υποτιμήσεις ένα τέτοιο θεσμό το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να υποτιμάς τον ίδιο σου τον ευατο και την ικανότητα να το πετύχεις

----------


## mantelas nelson

> [/B]
> 
> Κοινός όταν κάτι δεν μπορείς να το πετύχεις απλά το θαυμάζεις και δεν το υποτιμάς ,γιατί αν προσπαθείς να υποτιμήσεις ένα τέτοιο θεσμό το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να υποτιμάς τον ίδιο σου τον ευατο και την ικανότητα να το πετύχεις


Καλά τα λέει η συμφορουμίτησα, μην υποτιμήσεις τον ιερό θεσμό του γάμου σε καμία περίπτωση και κάνε ότι είναι δυνατόν για να μην χωρίσεις, αν χρειαστεί να καταπιείς φωτιές, σπαθιά , να δουλέψεις πολύ και αν δεις ότι δεν υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα να δουλέψεις ακόμα περισσότερο. 

Να κάνεις διαλογισμό μαζί με την σύντροφο σου και μπορεί να σου ξαναέρθει μετά από 15 χρόνια η όρεξη, η ανθρώπινη φύση είναι ατελής.

Το 50% των γάμων στην Ευρώπη καταλήγουν σε διαζύγιο, αυτό δείχνει την σαπίλα του πρώτου κόσμου.

Στην Ελλάδα είναι μόνο 30% γιατί δεν τους παίρνει οικονομικά συνήθως να χωρίσουν, ευτυχώς το χαμηλό μας ΑΕΠ συμβάλει στην μείωση των διαζυγίων.

Μην κυλιστείς στον βούρκο των διαζευμένων, μην έχεις όνειρα για σχέσεις και έρωτες μετά τα 40. Θα αντιμετωπίσεις κυρίως καμένες καταστάσεις, άγχος , ξεχωριστές ζωές.

Κάτσε εκεί που είσαι καλά, μην κάνεις όνειρα τρελά....

Η πραγματικότητα είναι μία κατάσταση του μυαλού, στους γάμους και στις φυλακές μπορεί να νοιώσεις καλύτερα από ότι στο δάσος που φανταζόσουν ότι θα ζήσεις ελεύθερος και τα βράδια είναι εχθρικό, γεμάτο λύκους.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Καλά τα λέει η συμφορουμίτησα, μην υποτιμήσεις τον ιερό θεσμό του γάμου σε καμία περίπτωση και κάνε ότι είναι δυνατόν για να μην χωρίσεις, αν χρειαστεί να καταπιείς φωτιές, σπαθιά , να δουλέψεις πολύ και αν δεις ότι δεν υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα να δουλέψεις ακόμα περισσότερο. 
> 
> Να κάνεις διαλογισμό μαζί με την σύντροφο σου και *μπορεί να σου ξαναέρθει μετά από 15 χρόνια η όρεξη*, η ανθρώπινη φύση είναι ατελής.
> 
> Το 50% των γάμων στην Ευρώπη καταλήγουν σε διαζύγιο, αυτό δείχνει την σαπίλα του πρώτου κόσμου.
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα είναι μόνο 30% γιατί δεν τους παίρνει οικονομικά συνήθως να χωρίσουν, ευτυχώς το χαμηλό μας ΑΕΠ συμβάλει στην μείωση των διαζυγίων.
> 
> Μην κυλιστείς στον βούρκο των διαζευμένων, μην έχεις όνειρα για σχέσεις και έρωτες μετά τα 40. Θα αντιμετωπίσεις κυρίως καμένες καταστάσεις, άγχος , ξεχωριστές ζωές.
> ...


Σέβομαι την άποψη σου και εν μέρει την ενστερνίζομαι αλλά έχω κάποιες ενστάσεις. 

Δηλαδή αν φτάσω 60 πχ χρονών και αποτύχει όλη αυτή η κατάποση σπαθιών κτλ, θα έχω να λέω ότι προσπάθησα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα; Ζωή είναι αυτή; Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω τέτοια υπομονή. Και στα 60 μου τι θα κάνω; Τουλάχιστον τώρα έχω ελπίδες να ξαναφτιάξω τη ζωή μου. Τότε; 

Και επίσης γιατί να μην κάνω όνειρα; Να παραιτηθώ της ζωής από τώρα;


Κατανοώ απόλυτα τι εννοείς και πίστεψε με τα έχω σκεφτεί ήδη αυτά. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι μια μέρα θα με μουτζώνω για όλα αυτά που δεν έκανα. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η περίπτωση να με μουτζώνω για όλα αυτά που έκανα.

----------


## Yugi m

> Σέβομαι την άποψη σου και εν μέρει την ενστερνίζομαι αλλά έχω κάποιες ενστάσεις. 
> 
> Δηλαδή αν φτάσω 60 πχ χρονών και αποτύχει όλη αυτή η κατάποση σπαθιών κτλ, θα έχω να λέω ότι προσπάθησα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα; Ζωή είναι αυτή; Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω τέτοια υπομονή. Και στα 60 μου τι θα κάνω; Τουλάχιστον τώρα έχω ελπίδες να ξαναφτιάξω τη ζωή μου. Τότε; 
> 
> Και επίσης γιατί να μην κάνω όνειρα; Να παραιτηθώ της ζωής από τώρα;
> 
> 
> Κατανοώ απόλυτα τι εννοείς και πίστεψε με τα έχω σκεφτεί ήδη αυτά. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι μια μέρα θα με μουτζώνω για όλα αυτά που δεν έκανα. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η περίπτωση να με μουτζώνω για όλα αυτά που έκανα.


Φίλε είναι λογικές οι σκέψεις σου. Στις έχω ξαναπεί και εγώ προσωπικά. Εφόσον δεν είστε καλά μαζί, θεωρώ ότι καλό είναι να το ληξετε. Ο ίδιος μας λες ότι είσαι δυστυχισμένος. Τι να γίνει. Απλά η πρώτη φορα δέν σας έκατσε. Αν ξαναπροσπαθήσει με άλλα άτομα, ίσως φτιάξετε τη ζωή σας. Επίσης, με βάση αυτά που μας λες, δεν νομίζω ότι η γυναίκα σου δεν έχει σκεφτεί το διαζύγιο. Απλά πολλές φορές σε ανάλογες φάσεις, το θέμα είναι ποιος θα το ξεστομίσει πρώτος στα σοβαρά. Στη θέση σου εγώ θα το έκανα. Μην χάσεις αλλά χρόνια στη δυστυχία, έστω και αν αυτή είναι μέσα στην οικογένεια σου. Αν πας εξήντα, μετά οι πιθανότητες να ξαναφτιαξετε τη ζωή σου, θα είναι ελάχιστες έως ανύπαρκτες. Άσε που, όπως είναι τα πράγματα, θα περάσεις και άλλα είκοσι χρόνια αυτής της κατάστασης, κάτι το οποίο, αν κρίνω από αυτά που μας λες, δεν αντέχεις με τίποτα. Βάλε προτεραιότητες. Εφόσον, απ' ότι βλέπω τόσο εγώ, όσο και άλλοι συμφορουμιτες, έχετε πάρει και οι δύο τις αποφάσεις σας, πρέπει να δρομολογήσεις κάποια πράγματα. Πχ πήγαινε σε ένα δικηγόρο για τις λεπτομέρειες και μετά κάνε μια ουσιαστική συζήτηση με τη γυναίκα σας για το διαζύγιο.

Νομίζω το χειρότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να είσαι αναβλητικος. Να περιμένεις ότι μέσω ενός θαύματος η και οτιδήποτε άλλου μπορείς να σώσεις το γάμο σας, να υπάρξει ερωτική επιθυμία κτλ. Νομίζω δεν γίνεται. Ειδικά μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια. Αν ήταν, θα είχε γίνει τον πρώτο καιρό. Τώρα νομίζω είναι αργά. Επίσης, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Αν επειαρνες διαζύγιο την πρώτη φορά που το σκέφτηκες, πως πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν τώρα τα πράγματα? Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα? Μήπως θα είχες ξαναφτιάξει τη ζωή σου με μια άλλη γυναίκα με την οποία πραγματικά θα ήσουν ευτυχισμένος?

----------


## mantelas nelson

Ο έρωτας είναι κάτι ιδεώδες.
Ο γάμος είναι κάτι πραγματικό.
Η σύγχυση 
του ιδεώδους με το πραγματικό 
δεν μένει ποτέ ατιμώρητη. 
- Βόλφγκανγκ Γκαίτε

Ότι και να κάνεις, θα το μετανιώσεις.
- Σωκράτης.

----------


## elis

Δεν εκτιμαμε αυτα που εχουμε κ θελουμε αλλα καλυτερα αλλα καλυτερα δεν υπαρχουν

----------


## Yugi m

> Καλά τα λέει η συμφορουμίτησα, μην υποτιμήσεις τον ιερό θεσμό του γάμου σε καμία περίπτωση και κάνε ότι είναι δυνατόν για να μην χωρίσεις, αν χρειαστεί να καταπιείς φωτιές, σπαθιά , να δουλέψεις πολύ και αν δεις ότι δεν υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα να δουλέψεις ακόμα περισσότερο. 
> 
> Να κάνεις διαλογισμό μαζί με την σύντροφο σου και μπορεί να σου ξαναέρθει μετά από 15 χρόνια η όρεξη, η ανθρώπινη φύση είναι ατελής.
> 
> Το 50% των γάμων στην Ευρώπη καταλήγουν σε διαζύγιο, αυτό δείχνει την σαπίλα του πρώτου κόσμου.
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα είναι μόνο 30% γιατί δεν τους παίρνει οικονομικά συνήθως να χωρίσουν, ευτυχώς το χαμηλό μας ΑΕΠ συμβάλει στην μείωση των διαζυγίων.
> 
> Μην κυλιστείς στον βούρκο των διαζευμένων, μην έχεις όνειρα για σχέσεις και έρωτες μετά τα 40. Θα αντιμετωπίσεις κυρίως καμένες καταστάσεις, άγχος , ξεχωριστές ζωές.
> ...


Συγγνώμη γιατί κάποιος μετά τα σαράντα δεν πρέπει να κάνει όνειρα για γάμους η σχέσεις? Εσύ από τη μια μας λες στο ποστ σου ότι τα πάντα είναι υποκειμενικά, άρα υπάρχουν ;πείρας περιπτώσεις, και από την άλλη μας λες ότι κανένας μετά τα σαραντα δεν παίζουν σχέσεις, κάτι το οποίο δείχνει ότι παίρνεις μια αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα, η οποία είναι κάπως αυθαίρετη.

Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα? Ας πάρουμε τη γυναίκα του θεματοθετη. Αν βρει τώρα που είναι σαραντα, έναν πχ τριανταρη που γουστάρει μόνο σαραντάρες, δεν μπορεί να κάνει μια σχέση?

----------


## Yugi m

> Δεν εκτιμαμε αυτα που εχουμε κ θελουμε αλλα καλυτερα αλλα καλυτερα δεν υπαρχουν


Παιδιά συγγνώμη, τι είτε στο θεματοθετη? Να κάτσει δυστυχισμένος, σε ένα γάμο, ο οποίος κατά δική του δήλωση έχει λήξει και από τις δύο πλευρές, δεν υπάρχει ερωτικό στοιχείο, δεν είναι ευτυχισμενοι και δεν έχουν καμία επικοινωνία? Ενώ μπορεί να βρει μια άλλη γυναίκα με την οποία να είναι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένος? Η τουλάχιστον να το προσπαθήσει? Συγγνώμη, αλλά η λογική σας είναι να μην προσπαθούμε για τίποτα, γιατί μπορεί να αποτύχουμε? Ε τότε και τα παιδιά να μην δίνουν πανελλήνιες γιατί μπορεί να αποτύχουν. Να μην ανοίγει ποτέ καμία επιχείρηση γιατί μπορεί να χρεοκοπήσει. Να μην οδηγεί κάνεις, γιατί μπορεί να τρακάρει.

Υγ. Συγγνώμη, να παρανόηση το ποστ σου, σε περίπτωση που δεν εννοουσες αυτο

----------


## Marilou

> Συγγνώμη γιατί κάποιος μετά τα σαράντα δεν πρέπει να κάνει όνειρα για γάμους η σχέσεις? Εσύ από τη μια μας λες στο ποστ σου ότι τα πάντα είναι υποκειμενικά, άρα υπάρχουν ;πείρας περιπτώσεις, και από την άλλη μας λες ότι κανένας μετά τα σαραντα δεν παίζουν σχέσεις, κάτι το οποίο δείχνει ότι παίρνεις μια αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα, η οποία είναι κάπως αυθαίρετη.
> 
> *Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα? Ας πάρουμε τη γυναίκα του θεματοθετη. Αν βρει τώρα που είναι σαραντα, έναν πχ τριανταρη που γουστάρει μόνο σαραντάρες, δεν μπορεί να κάνει μια σχέση?*


*

*

Εδώ δεν μιλάς για οποιαδήποτε σαραντάρα ..
Μιλάς για μια γυναίκα που δεν θέλει να λήξει ένα γάμο για τους δικούς της λόγους,εθελοτυφλη και το κυριότερο μιλάς για μια σαραντάρα με παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία ,τα οποία είναι άμεση προτεραιότητα της .
Αυτές οι ανάγκες καλύπτονται πρώτα και μετά οι δικές της ...
Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και πολύ περισσότερο για τον τριανταρη που δεν έχει ιδέα τι πάει να πει όλο αυτό ...

Ξέρεις πολλές που βγαίνουν από ληγμενους γάμους και η έννοια τους είναι να βρουν μικρότερους και όχι πως θα να ηρεμήσουν ώστε να είναι καλά πρώτα με τα παιδιά τους και μετά με τους πιτσιρικάδες ?

Μπερδεύουμε καταστάσεις και προτεραιότητες γυναικών .
Αν μιλούσες για μια γυναίκα ελεύθερη από υποχρεώσεις των παιδιών τους θα ήταν διαφορετικά .

Εκεί θα μιλούσαμε σε άλλη βάση και με διαφορετικά δεδομένα νομίζω ...

----------


## Lina94

> [/B]
> 
> Εδώ δεν μιλάς για οποιαδήποτε σαραντάρα ..
> Μιλάς για μια γυναίκα που δεν θέλει να λήξει ένα γάμο για τους δικούς της λόγους,εθελοτυφλη και το κυριότερο μιλάς για μια σαραντάρα με παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία ,τα οποία είναι άμεση προτεραιότητα της .
> Αυτές οι ανάγκες καλύπτονται πρώτα και μετά οι δικές της ...
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και πολύ περισσότερο για τον τριανταρη που δεν έχει ιδέα τι πάει να πει όλο αυτό ...
> 
> Ξέρεις πολλές που βγαίνουν από ληγμενους γάμους και η έννοια τους είναι να βρουν μικρότερους και όχι πως θα να ηρεμήσουν ώστε να είναι καλά πρώτα με τα παιδιά τους και μετά με τους πιτσιρικάδες ?
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ με την Μαριλου η γυναίκα είτε σαράντα είτε νεότερη πρώτο της μέλημα είναι τα παιδιά της ειδικά όταν αυτά είναι μικρά και όχι οι σύντροφοι..Για τους άνδρες είναι διαφορετικά..Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα..Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν μένεις σε μια τελειωμένη κατάσταση και προσπαθείς να κανείς τα πίκρα γλυκά για τα παιδιά ή τα οικονομικά κλπ το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα είσαι νευρικός,θα σου φταίνε όλα και θα είσαι δυστυχισμένος..

----------


## elis

Κατσε βρε που θα πασ

----------


## Yugi m

> [/B]
> 
> Εδώ δεν μιλάς για οποιαδήποτε σαραντάρα ..
> Μιλάς για μια γυναίκα που δεν θέλει να λήξει ένα γάμο για τους δικούς της λόγους,εθελοτυφλη και το κυριότερο μιλάς για μια σαραντάρα με παιδιά σε μικρή ηλικία ,τα οποία είναι άμεση προτεραιότητα της .
> Αυτές οι ανάγκες καλύπτονται πρώτα και μετά οι δικές της ...
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και πολύ περισσότερο για τον τριανταρη που δεν έχει ιδέα τι πάει να πει όλο αυτό ...
> 
> Ξέρεις πολλές που βγαίνουν από ληγμενους γάμους και η έννοια τους είναι να βρουν μικρότερους και όχι πως θα να ηρεμήσουν ώστε να είναι καλά πρώτα με τα παιδιά τους και μετά με τους πιτσιρικάδες ?
> 
> ...


Μαριλου, δεν είμαστε σίγουροι αρχικά για το γεγονός ότι αυτή δεν θέλει να λήξει το γάμο. Συγγνώμη, αλλά λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου δεν έχω διαβάσει ότι έχει γράφει, οπότε ;ν ειπώθηκε κάτι τέτοιο και το έχασα, σόρρυ. Πάντως νομίζω και η ίδια κάτι θα έχει καταλάβει από όλα αυτά που γίνονται. Απλά έχει λίγο τον ωχαδερφισμό του θεματοθετη και πάνε από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα σε ένα γάμο που έχει λήξει σκεπτόμενοι αυτό που γράφει ο Έλις, έλα μωρέ που θα πας, δεν βαριέσαι, ωχου...

Επίσης, ναι ξέρω παντρεμένη που χώρισε και τελικά τα έφτιαξε με ένα μικρότερο και μάλιστα τώρα είναι παντρεμένοι με τον μικρότερο και θέλουν και παιδί. Δηλαδή ένας χωρισμένος με παιδιά η μία χωρισμένη με παιδιά δεν έχει ποτέ δικαίωμα να ξαναφτιάξει τη ζωή της?
Εννοείται πάντα προτεραιότητα της θα είναι τα παιδιά. Δεν θα έχουν όμως την αποκλειστικότητα. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να ξαναφτιάξει τη ζωή της.
Επίσης, είπα κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Ο βασικότερος λόγος που συμβούλευσα το θεματοθετη να λήξει το γάμο του ειν;ι ότι ήδη είναι δυστυχισμένοι και οι δύο εκεί μέσα. Ναι, κάποιος παντρεμένος που είναι καλά σε όλους τους τομείς δεν θα χρειαστεί διαζύγιο. Εδώ όμως έχουμε το αντίθετο. Το γεγεονςο ότι δεν είναι καλά τους οδηγεί στο διαζύγιο. Και μετά το διαζύγιο ΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ, μπορούν κάλλιστα να ξαναφτιαξουν τις ζωές τους. Πόσα ζευγάρια η άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ξαναπαντρευτεί η δεν έχουν συνεχίσει τις ζωές τους? Προσωπικά έχω τρία τέσσερα παραδείγματα. Δηλαδή η ζωή τελειώνει σε έναν αποτυχημένο γάμο?

Χαριτολογώντας θα έλεγα ότι και οι διαζευγμένοι έχουν ψυχη

----------


## Remedy

> Συγγνώμη γιατί κάποιος μετά τα σαράντα δεν πρέπει να κάνει όνειρα για γάμους η σχέσεις? Εσύ από τη μια μας λες στο ποστ σου ότι τα πάντα είναι υποκειμενικά, άρα υπάρχουν ;πείρας περιπτώσεις, και από την άλλη μας λες ότι κανένας μετά τα σαραντα δεν παίζουν σχέσεις, κάτι το οποίο δείχνει ότι παίρνεις μια αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα, η οποία είναι κάπως αυθαίρετη.
> 
> Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα? Ας πάρουμε τη γυναίκα του θεματοθετη. Αν βρει τώρα που είναι σαραντα, έναν πχ τριανταρη που γουστάρει μόνο σαραντάρες, δεν μπορεί να κάνει μια σχέση?


παιδια, σε περιπτωση που δεν το καταλαβατε, ο μαντελας ειρωνευεται στην απαντηση του... τα αντιθετα, εννοει.

----------


## Remedy

εχω μια απορια , θεματοθετη.
οταν γεννηθηκε το δευτερο παιδι, την απομακρυνση ΑΡΧΙΚΑ την ξεκινησε η γυναικα σου, με τις πολλες υποχρεωσεις με τα παιδια και το νεογεννητο, Η απομακρυνθηκες εσυ, επειδη την εβλεπες πιο πολυ σαν μανα , αλλα οχι σαν ερωμενη;

----------


## blackrabbit

> εχω μια απορια , θεματοθετη.
> οταν γεννηθηκε το δευτερο παιδι, την απομακρυνση ΑΡΧΙΚΑ την ξεκινησε η γυναικα σου, με τις πολλες υποχρεωσεις με τα παιδια και το νεογεννητο, Η απομακρυνθηκες εσυ, επειδη την εβλεπες πιο πολυ σαν μανα , αλλα οχι σαν ερωμενη;


Nομίζω και τα 2.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Μαριλου, δεν είμαστε σίγουροι αρχικά για το γεγονός ότι αυτή δεν θέλει να λήξει το γάμο. Συγγνώμη, αλλά λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου δεν έχω διαβάσει ότι έχει γράφει, οπότε ;ν ειπώθηκε κάτι τέτοιο και το έχασα, σόρρυ. Πάντως νομίζω και η ίδια κάτι θα έχει καταλάβει από όλα αυτά που γίνονται. Απλά έχει λίγο τον ωχαδερφισμό του θεματοθετη και πάνε από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα σε ένα γάμο που έχει λήξει σκεπτόμενοι αυτό που γράφει ο Έλις, έλα μωρέ που θα πας, δεν βαριέσαι, ωχου...
> 
> Επίσης, ναι ξέρω παντρεμένη που χώρισε και τελικά τα έφτιαξε με ένα μικρότερο και μάλιστα τώρα είναι παντρεμένοι με τον μικρότερο και θέλουν και παιδί. Δηλαδή ένας χωρισμένος με παιδιά η μία χωρισμένη με παιδιά δεν έχει ποτέ δικαίωμα να ξαναφτιάξει τη ζωή της?
> Εννοείται πάντα προτεραιότητα της θα είναι τα παιδιά. Δεν θα έχουν όμως την αποκλειστικότητα. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να ξαναφτιάξει τη ζωή της.
> Επίσης, είπα κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Ο βασικότερος λόγος που συμβούλευσα το θεματοθετη να λήξει το γάμο του ειν;ι ότι ήδη είναι δυστυχισμένοι και οι δύο εκεί μέσα. Ναι, κάποιος παντρεμένος που είναι καλά σε όλους τους τομείς δεν θα χρειαστεί διαζύγιο. Εδώ όμως έχουμε το αντίθετο. Το γεγεονςο ότι δεν είναι καλά τους οδηγεί στο διαζύγιο. Και μετά το διαζύγιο ΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ, μπορούν κάλλιστα να ξαναφτιαξουν τις ζωές τους. Πόσα ζευγάρια η άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ξαναπαντρευτεί η δεν έχουν συνεχίσει τις ζωές τους? Προσωπικά έχω τρία τέσσερα παραδείγματα. Δηλαδή η ζωή τελειώνει σε έναν αποτυχημένο γάμο?
> 
> Χαριτολογώντας θα έλεγα ότι και οι διαζευγμένοι έχουν ψυχη


Μου το έχει δηλωσει ότι δεν θελει να λήξει το γάμο. 
Απλά νομίζω ότι αυτό το λέει λόγω ανασφάλειας και επειδη σκέφτεται τα παιδιά ότι θα είναι παιδια χωρισμένων γονιών κτλ. Ως προς το δεύτερο, αυτό είναι ένα βασικό εμπόδιο και για μένα. Αλλά πως θα μείνω σε τέτοια νεκρή σχέση;

----------


## elis

Yugi m αν χωρισεισ εχει χαλια καταστασεισ μετα κι ειναι κ τα οικονομικα

----------


## Marilou

> Μαριλου, δεν είμαστε σίγουροι αρχικά για το γεγονός ότι αυτή δεν θέλει να λήξει το γάμο. Συγγνώμη, αλλά λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου δεν έχω διαβάσει ότι έχει γράφει, οπότε ;ν ειπώθηκε κάτι τέτοιο και το έχασα, σόρρυ. Πάντως νομίζω και η ίδια κάτι θα έχει καταλάβει από όλα αυτά που γίνονται. Απλά έχει λίγο τον ωχαδερφισμό του θεματοθετη και πάνε από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα σε ένα γάμο που έχει λήξει σκεπτόμενοι αυτό που γράφει ο Έλις, έλα μωρέ που θα πας, δεν βαριέσαι, ωχου...
> 
> Επίσης, ναι ξέρω παντρεμένη που χώρισε και τελικά τα έφτιαξε με ένα μικρότερο και μάλιστα τώρα είναι παντρεμένοι με τον μικρότερο και θέλουν και παιδί. Δηλαδή ένας χωρισμένος με παιδιά η μία χωρισμένη με παιδιά δεν έχει ποτέ δικαίωμα να ξαναφτιάξει τη ζωή της?
> Εννοείται πάντα προτεραιότητα της θα είναι τα παιδιά. Δεν θα έχουν όμως την αποκλειστικότητα. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να ξαναφτιάξει τη ζωή της.
> Επίσης, είπα κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Ο βασικότερος λόγος που συμβούλευσα το θεματοθετη να λήξει το γάμο του ειν;ι ότι ήδη είναι δυστυχισμένοι και οι δύο εκεί μέσα. Ναι, κάποιος παντρεμένος που είναι καλά σε όλους τους τομείς δεν θα χρειαστεί διαζύγιο. Εδώ όμως έχουμε το αντίθετο. Το γεγεονςο ότι δεν είναι καλά τους οδηγεί στο διαζύγιο. Και μετά το διαζύγιο ΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ, μπορούν κάλλιστα να ξαναφτιαξουν τις ζωές τους. Πόσα ζευγάρια η άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ξαναπαντρευτεί η δεν έχουν συνεχίσει τις ζωές τους? Προσωπικά έχω τρία τέσσερα παραδείγματα. Δηλαδή η ζωή τελειώνει σε έναν αποτυχημένο γάμο?
> 
> Χαριτολογώντας θα έλεγα ότι και οι διαζευγμένοι έχουν ψυχη


Καλημερα !

Αν και σου απαντησε ο ιδιος ,αν διαβαζες αυτο θα καταλαβαινες ,οτι δεν θελει να ληξει ενα γαμο αλλα συνάμα δεν κανει και καμια προσπαθεια ομως για να τον κρατησει ζωντανο ..

Τωρα περαν απο την συγκεκριμενη ,για να μην κανουμε λαικο διακαστηριο σε μια γυναικα που δεν ξερουμε τι την οδηγησε σε κατι τετοιο , θα σου πω γενικα μηπως το δει και ο θεματοθετης σαν τριτος πλεον και καταλαβει λιγα περισσοτερα.

Επειδη ακριβως η θεωρια σε γεγονοτα απο την πράξη απεχει μιλια μακρυα ,δεν μπορεις να" κρινεις " ειτε εσυ ,ειτε οποισδηποτε αλλος που δεν το βιωνει στην πραγματικη του μορφη και διάσταση το καθε αυτού γεγονοτος, γιατι πολυ απλα ολοι ως γνωστο στους υπολοιπους κανουμε κήρυγμα αλλα οταν ερχεται η σειρα μας να αντιμετωπισουμε καταστασεις βαλτωνουμε .....
Βαλτωνουμε γιατι εκει δεν λαμβανουμε τον σημαντικοτερο παραγοντα σε ολο αυτο .Το εγω του καθενός που ειναι σιγουρα ξεχωριστο απο το δικο μας ,πως ειμαστε και πως αντιδρουμε κατω απο συνεχεις πιεσεις σε κατι καινουργιο ...

Σιγουρα παντως δεν οφειλεται στον ωχαδελφισμου που λες .
Σε καμια περιπτωση ενας γαμος δεν διαλυεται γιατι δεν γινονται προσπάθειες ,εκτος βεβαια αν ενας απο τους δυο εχει βρει κατι αλλο και πλεον ειναι σιγουρος οτι δεν θελει αλλο το συγκεκριμενο γαμο ..Εκει φυσικα δεν θα μπει σε καμια διαδικασια συζητησεις ,διαπραγματευσης γιατι πολυ απλα οταν ηταν να το κανει προτίμησε να βρει αλλον για να καλυψει την οποια αναγκη του και οχι τον ιδιο τον ανθρωπο του ...

Ουσιαστικα ειναι τελειως ακυρο ολο αυτο γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση ο γαμος με παιδια και ο γαμος χωρις παιδια .
Η αλλαγη ειναι τεραστια και κυριος απο την πλευρα της γυναικας και μαλιστα οχι τοσο στο πρωτο παιδι ,οσο το μεγαλο σοκ στην κυριολεξια ερχεται οταν αποκτας και δευτερο ..

Τα παντα ανατρέπονται ,προτεραιοτητες ,επιθυμιες ,αντοχες ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.
Προσπαθει να ακροβατει και να διαχειριστή πολλες καταστασεις ταυτοχρονα και το κυριοτερο παλευει με τις αντοχες τις ,με τον ιδιο της το ευατο πρωτα και μετα με ολα τα αλλα .

Προτεραιοτητα της κακα τα ψεματα ειναι το μωρο ,ειδικα τον πρωτο χρονο της ζωης του και μετα ολα τα αλλα .Ακομα και τον ιδιο σου τον ευατο πρεπει να ¨παρατησεις ¨για να καλυψεις τις αναγκες του .......και σου λεω ,ολο αυτο αν υπαρχει και δευτερο παιδι με αλλες αναγκες η κατσταση ειναι να στο πω χυμα ,ουτε στην τουαλετα να μην προλαβαινεις να πηγαινεις ..

Και καπου εδω ερχεται ο ρολος του άντρα -πατερα ...

Αν θες να εχεις μια γυναικα οπως αυτη που γνωρισες και συμβιωνες τοσα χρονια πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι και εσυ τωρα εισαι εκτος απο αντρας και πατερας .
Τι σημαινει ?Σημαινει οτι πρεπει να κανεις στο βαθμο που στο επιτρεπει η εργασια σου οτι ακριβως και η γυναικα σου .
Και να ταισεις και να αλλαξεις και τα παντα ...Πατερας δεν γινεσαι με μια ωρα την ημερα που θα παιξεις μονο μαζι του και μετα να εισαι αραγμενος στο καναπε ,να τρεχει η γυναικα σου σαν την θεότρελη να τα προλαβει ολα και στο τελος της ημεραας να μου θες και σεξακι και αν σου πει ενα ειμαι κουρασμενη γιατι οντως ειναι ,να αρχισεις τις γκρινιες και τις θεωρειες και στην χειροτερη να αρχισεις το ψαξιμο να βρεις αλλου το σεξακι σου για να ικανοποιηθεις ....

Αν θες να εχεις μια γυναικα οπως πριν θα της δωσεις το περιθωριο χρονου και για να κανει μια ωριτσα ενα μπανιο σαν ανθρωπος με την ησυχία της και να περιποιηθεί τον ευατο της ,να κοιμηθει λιγακι παραπανω αλλα και το περιθωριο χρονου να μπορει σε καποια φαση να πηγαινει μια βολτα να περασει καλα ειτε με τις φιλες της ειτε για να κανει τα ψωνια χωρις το αγχος να γυρισει πισω ...
Και πολλα αλλα πραγματα που μποροω να σου γραφω ωρες ...

Αν τα κανεις ολα αυτα τοτε και μια γυναικα θα εχεις οπως πριν ,ηρεμη ,γεματη που μπορει ανετα να ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙ γυναικα εκτος απο μανα .
Ολοι οι αντρες κανουν παραπονα οτι καθως ερχεται ενα παιδι η γυναικα τους αλλαζει ,παραμελλει τον ευατο της δεν εχει ορεξη για σεξ ,για κουβεντες και γενικα χανεται ο ερωτισμος .
Πως να μην χαθει ,αφου το κυριοτερο στοιχειο για ολο αυτο δεν υπαρχει ...Η επικοινωνία και η αλληλοβοηθεια 

Καποιοι λοιπον προκειμενου να γκρινιαζουν για μια τετοια κατσταση και αντι να αποποιούνται των ευθυνων τους πως βάλτωσε ενας γαμος και να καταυφευγου στην ευκολη λυση του διαζυγίου ας αναλογιστουν αν εκαναν κατι απο ολα αυτα ..
Δυο ειναι μεσα σε ενα γαμο ,οχι ενας ...Δυο προσπάθησαν για να γινει και να μεγαλωσει ενα παιδι ...Επειδη δηλαδη ο ενας λεγεται μανα και ο αλλος πατερας αυτοματα καταρυπτεπεται και η αντίστοιχη ονομασια αντρας ή γυναικα ?
Τις αναγκες για να εσαι καλα οπως ησουν και πριν τα παιδια πρεπει να τις καλυπτεις στον ιδιο βαθμο ,την ισιρροποια σου οταν την βρεις σαν ζευγαρι μπορει να την διαταράσσει ενα παιδια αλλα με σωστο χειρισμό και θεληση το κυριοτερο και ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ την ξαναβρισκεις αργα η γρηγορα .

Γιατι αν τα εκαναν ολα αυτα ,τοτε στο υπογραφο οτι η γυναικα δεν θα ειχε κανεναν λογο να παραμελησει τον γαμο της ,τον αντρα της .
Δεν θα αφηνε την κουραση της ,τα νευρα της ,την εμφανιση της να μπει εμποδιο σε ολο αυτο .
Η γυναικα ισα ισα σε αυτη την περιοδο χρειαζεται τον αντρα της χιλιες φορες περισσοτερο και ειδικα εστω αυτη η μια ωρα που μπορει να εξασφαλιστεί ημερήσιος απο την βοηθεια του αντρα της να την εκμεταυλετει και να περασουν και οι δυο καλα .Η γυναικα δεν παυει να εχει αναγκες οταν γινοται μανα ,απλα η κουραση και ολα αυτο που ειπαμε ερχεται και το υπερνικάει ,παρασύροντας μαζι και οτι ομορφο και οτι ερωτικο υπηρχε οταν εγινε αυτος ο γαμος ...

Οσο για της διαζευγμένες σιγουρα εχουν ψυχη και σιγουρα θα ξαναφτιαξουν την ζωη τους ,αλλα και εδω παλι μιλας θεωρητικα.
Γιατι στο ξαναλεω γυναικα που γίνεται μανα ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ , εχει μεγαλη σημασια αυτο που σου λεω, προτεραιοτητα της παντα θα ειναι τα παιδια και σιγουρα δεν θα βαλει κανεναν πιτσιρικα ή κανενα αλλον αντρα πανω απο αυτα .
Ξερεις ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για εναν αλλον αντρα ξενο στην ουσια να το δεχθει ολο αυτο ?
Να δεχθει το γεγονος οτι οσο και να σε αγαπαει παντα θα εισαι δευτερος σε προτεραιοτητα και ποσο δυσκολο ειναι ο πιστιρικας και ο καθε πιτσιρικας να αντιληφθει πως η γυναικα του θα εχει μια ζωη σχεσεις με τον πατερα των παιδιων τους γιατι ως γνωστο μονο αυτοι οι δυο θα εχουν λογο πανω στα θεματα των παιδιων και οχι εκεινος?

Ξερεις πολλους που να μπορουν να διαχειριστουν με ωριμοτητα κατι τετοιο ή ξερεις πολλες γυναικες που βγαινουν απο ενα διαζυγιο να θελουν να εχουν αλλο εναν αντρα στο κεφαλι τους ?

Οταν χωριζεις το πρωτο μελημα σου ειναι να μεινεις μονος σου και να ηρεμήσεις να δεις τι θες και οχι να ξαναμπεις σε μια σχεση που παλι πρεπει να πολεμας για να καταλαβει ο αλλος τι εστι τα παιδια σου και τι ετσι εκεινος ...

Δουλεια ειναι ο γαμος ,συνεχείς και ακαταπαυστη ,δεν ειναι αστεια οι ζωες ...δικη σου ειναι η ζωη να την εχεις ,να την χαιρεσαι και να την διαχειριστης οπως θες .
Αν θες ομως να λεγεσαι και γονιος ,κατι που συνειδητα επελεξες να κανεις ,θα αρκεστείς και σε συμβιμβσμους και σε θυσιες προκειμενου εκεινα να ειναι καλα .
Αν ειναι καλα αυτα μεσα σε ενα γαμο θα μεινεις εκει ,αν ειναι καλα χωριστα θα χωρισεις ...Ερχεσαι δευτερος σε αυτη την περιπτωση μεχρι να ερθουν σε καποιες ηληκιες που να μπορεις να καθησεις μαζι τους και να συζητησεις και να σε καταλαβουν .
Τοτε θα εισαι ¨ελευεθερος ¨να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις και φυσικα θα εισαι καλα γιατι θα ξερεις πως εκανες το σωστο γι αυτο ..
Οποτε γιατι να αφησεις να χαθει ο ερωτισμος ?Δεν παλευεις για αυτον με νυχια και με δοντια?
Για εμενα αν χαθει παντα φταινε και οι δυο και φυσικα θα μιλαμε και για διαζυγιο ...Αλλωστε εγω τουλαχιστων δεν μπορω να ειμαι με εναν αντρα ουτε μερα παραπανω αν δεν υπαρχει αυτο οσα χρονια κα να εχουν περασει .Οποτε πολεμαμε γι αυτο ή κανουμε υπομονη και δεν χανεται ολο αυτο ωσπου να μπορουμε να βγουμε απο αυτον τον γαμο οταν οι συνθηκες θα ειναι καταλληλες και ηρεμες και για τους δυο ...

Ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα ειτε αρεσουν σε καποιους ειτε δεν αρεσουν ...Οταν αποφασιζεις να κανεις παιδι εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις ζησει καθε απωθημένο σου και αν στην πορεια σου προκυπτει,ανθρωποι ειμαστε ,με την καρδια και το μυαλο κανεις δεν μπορει να τα βαλει , το θαβεις φιλε μου ,δεν το βγαζεις με την πρωτη στραβη ...
Το θαβεις και οταν οι συνθηκες το επιτρεπουν βγαλτω και ζηστω αλλα τοτε να φροντισεις αυτο που ζεις να μην ειναι εις βαρος κανενός και κυριως των παιδιων σου ...

----------


## blackrabbit

> Καλημερα !
> 
> Αν και σου απαντησε ο ιδιος ,αν διαβαζες αυτο θα καταλαβαινες ,οτι δεν θελει να ληξει ενα γαμο αλλα συνάμα δεν κανει και καμια προσπαθεια ομως για να τον κρατησει ζωντανο ..
> 
> Τωρα περαν απο την συγκεκριμενη ,για να μην κανουμε λαικο διακαστηριο σε μια γυναικα που δεν ξερουμε τι την οδηγησε σε κατι τετοιο , θα σου πω γενικα μηπως το δει και ο θεματοθετης σαν τριτος πλεον και καταλαβει λιγα περισσοτερα.
> 
> Επειδη ακριβως η θεωρια σε γεγονοτα απο την πράξη απεχει μιλια μακρυα ,δεν μπορεις να" κρινεις " ειτε εσυ ,ειτε οποισδηποτε αλλος που δεν το βιωνει στην πραγματικη του μορφη και διάσταση το καθε αυτού γεγονοτος, γιατι πολυ απλα ολοι ως γνωστο στους υπολοιπους κανουμε κήρυγμα αλλα οταν ερχεται η σειρα μας να αντιμετωπισουμε καταστασεις βαλτωνουμε .....
> Βαλτωνουμε γιατι εκει δεν λαμβανουμε τον σημαντικοτερο παραγοντα σε ολο αυτο .Το εγω του καθενός που ειναι σιγουρα ξεχωριστο απο το δικο μας ,πως ειμαστε και πως αντιδρουμε κατω απο συνεχεις πιεσεις σε κατι καινουργιο ...
> 
> ...


Tα έκανα όλα αυτά που λες και με το παραπάνω. Και μαγειρεψα, και τάισα και όσο για πάνες ας μη το συζητήσω. Και μπάνιο τα έκανα συνέχεια. Και δεν μιλάω για μια φορά στο τόσο. Το μόνο που δεν έκανα είναι να βοηθάω ιδιαίτερα στις υπόλοιπες δουλειές του σπιτιού. Αλλά κι αυτά που έκανα δεν είναι δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λίγα. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν από το περιβάλλον μου που να έχει κάνει περισσότερα. Εκείνη δε θέλησε ποτέ να βγει με φίλες τις. Πίστεψε με δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν άλλον άντρα να παρακαλάει κυριολεκτικά τη γυναίκα του να βγαίνει με φίλες της.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Πάντως τα παιδιά καταλαβαίνουν και καλά σου είπαν, καλύτερα να βλέπουν δύο γονείς ευτυχισμένους έστω και χωρισμένους, παρά δύο ανθρώπους ξένους στο ίδιο σπίτι. Η σχέση των γονιών επηρεάζει και τις δικές τους διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις στο μέλλον. Από την στιγμή που έχετε τέσσερα ολόκληρα χρόνια να κάνετε έρωτα, δεν νομίζω καμία ψυχοθεραπεία να μπορεί να σου κάνει κάτι. Άρχισε να συμβουλεύεσαι παιδοψυχολόγο για το πώς θα το μεταφέρετε στα παιδιά το διαζύγιο και προσπαθήστε το καλύτερο για αυτά και εσάς.

----------


## Marilou

> Tα έκανα όλα αυτά που λες και με το παραπάνω. Και μαγειρεψα, και τάισα και όσο για πάνες ας μη το συζητήσω. Και μπάνιο τα έκανα συνέχεια. Και δεν μιλάω για μια φορά στο τόσο. Το μόνο που δεν έκανα είναι να βοηθάω ιδιαίτερα στις υπόλοιπες δουλειές του σπιτιού. Αλλά κι αυτά που έκανα δεν είναι δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λίγα. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν από το περιβάλλον μου που να έχει κάνει περισσότερα. Εκείνη δε θέλησε ποτέ να βγει με φίλες τις. Πίστεψε με δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν άλλον άντρα να παρακαλάει κυριολεκτικά τη γυναίκα του να βγαίνει με φίλες της.


Δεν εχω λογο να μην σε πιστεψω ειδικα με ολα αυτα που μου λες ειλικρινα ...

Να σε ρωτησω κατι άλλο ?
Η γυναικα σου, σου ειπε μηπως εχεις κατάθλιψη ετσι ?Και σου πρότεινε να πας σε καποιον ειδικο..

Εγω θα της αλλαζα την ερωτηση ....ειδικα μετα απο τοσα που θα ειχα κανει για εκεινη και αυτη παραμένει απαθεσταστη τοσα χρονια .Πολυ απλα θα της ελεγα γιατι τοση αδιαφορία .Ουτε να βγει να περασει καλα να ξεσκασει ,ουτε να αναζητα στιγμες μαζι σου και φυσικα απο οτι μας λες και τον χρονο θα ειχε και τα περιθωρια να τα κανει ..
Μηπως στην προκειμένη περιπτωση μετα απο το παιδι επαιξε θεματακι με καμια επιλόχεια και μετέπειτα περασατε και στο θεμα καταθλιψη ?

Δεν ειναι νορμαλ τόση απάθεια μεσα σε ενα γαμο χωρις σοβαρό λογο ...

Εγω θα σου πω οτι την σοβαροτερη κριση μεσα στον γαμο μου ο οποιος διαρκει 20 χρονια την περασα οταν εγω δεν ημουν καλα και επαιξε και θεμα καταθλιψης .
Εγω ημουν αυτη που του θυμωνα που τον εδιωχνα απο κοντα μου με τον τροπο μου και γενικα εγω ημουν που οτι και να εκανε το εβλεπα αλλιως και αν δεν κινητοποιουταν εκεινος να ψιλιαστει οτι κατι παιζει με την ψυχολογια μου και να μαχεται να δεχτω βοηθεια (γιατι φυσικα αρνιομουν, το καλυπτα-διακαιολογουσα ολο αυτο απο ενα αλλο τραυματικο γεγονος που περνουσα)μπορει αυτη τη στιγμη να ειχα διαλυσει και εγω το σπιτι μου και το μονο σιγουρο ηταν οτι θα βαρουσα το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο.............
γιατι τωρα πλεον που λεω οτι εμαθα να διαχειρζομαι καταστασεις που με επηρεαζουν ψυχοχολογικα ,αναγνωριζω οτι ΕΓΩ και μονο ΕΓΩ άλλαξα τοτε ,εκεινος ειναι αυτος που ηταν οπως τοτε που τον γνωρισα και που φυσικα ηταν αυτος που ειχα μαθει μεσα απο ολα αυτα τα χρονια που ζουσαμε μαζι δοξα το Θεο ομορφα και στα πλαισια που ζει ενα παντρεμενο ζευγαρι .

Εγω χρειαστηκε να δουλεψω και να ξαναλλαξω παλι ωστε να ξαναδω τα λαθοι μου ..
Μηπως κατι τετοιο παιζει και με την γυναικα σου ?Μηπως θα επρεπε πρψτα εκεινη να δεχτει βοηθεια ?
Κοινως βρε black στην αρχη της κρισης σας δεν ειχες την ικανοτητα να δεις ποιος απο τους δυο σας αλλαξε ουσιαστικα ωστε να φτασετε εδω που ειστε σημερα ?

----------


## Remedy

> Tα έκανα όλα αυτά που λες και με το παραπάνω. Και μαγειρεψα, και τάισα και όσο για πάνες ας μη το συζητήσω. Και μπάνιο τα έκανα συνέχεια. Και δεν μιλάω για μια φορά στο τόσο. Το μόνο που δεν έκανα είναι να βοηθάω ιδιαίτερα στις υπόλοιπες δουλειές του σπιτιού. Αλλά κι αυτά που έκανα δεν είναι δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λίγα. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν από το περιβάλλον μου που να έχει κάνει περισσότερα. Εκείνη δε θέλησε ποτέ να βγει με φίλες τις. Πίστεψε με δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν άλλον άντρα να παρακαλάει κυριολεκτικά τη γυναίκα του να βγαίνει με φίλες της.


μπραβο σου που τα εκανες, και πραγματικα δεν τα κανουν ολοι, αλλα εξακολουθουσες να την βλεπεις σαν ερωμενη, η την ειδες σαν "μανουλα" και σε βολεψε κι εσενα η απομακρυνση σας, μεχρι που εγινε τοιχος και καταλαβες οτι νεκρωσε ο γαμος σας;

----------


## mantelas nelson

> παιδια, σε περιπτωση που δεν το καταλαβατε, ο μαντελας ειρωνευεται στην απαντηση του... τα αντιθετα, εννοει.


Δεν ειρωνεύομαι καθόλου. Ένας σύμβουλος γάμου, πολύ πιθανόν να ρωτήσει τα παρακάτω :

1) Αν έχει υπάρξει απιστία, βία, αν υπάρχουν χωρισμοί και επανασυνδέσεις.
2) Να περιγράψεις τον σύντροφο σου. Να δει αν υπάρχουν πράγματα που εξακολουθείς να εκτιμάς σε αυτόν και κατά πόσο το ζευγάρι μπορεί να έχει ακόμα κοινούς στόχους και πορεία στην ζωή.
Θα εκπλαγείς, σε σχέσεις και γάμους όταν κάνεις την απλή ερώτηση, πες μου 5 πράγματα που εκτιμάς στον σύντροφο σου, δεν βρίσκουν ούτε 2 να πουν.
3) Να περιγράψεις τον εαυτό σου, κατά πόσο μπορείς να είσαι ευτυχισμένος, όχι γιατί είσαι παντρεμένος αλλά ανεξάρτητα από το αν είσαι παντρεμένος
Αν βρίσκεις χαρά και νόημα σε δραστηριότητες, φίλους, ενδιαφέροντα, στην δουλειά σου. Είναι σημαντικό να μην ρίχνεις άλλα που σου φταίνε στον γάμο σου.

Όσο για το μετά, οφείλουμε να είμαστε ρεαλιστές. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικός ο τρόπος που ερωτεύεσαι και σχετίζεσαι στα 20 κάτι, στα 30 κάτι και στα 40 κάτι.

Πόσο μάλλον με τις υποχρεώσεις να τρέχουν.

----------


## blackrabbit

> μπραβο σου που τα εκανες, και πραγματικα δεν τα κανουν ολοι, αλλα εξακολουθουσες να την βλεπεις σαν ερωμενη, η την ειδες σαν "μανουλα" και σε βολεψε κι εσενα η απομακρυνση σας, μεχρι που εγινε τοιχος και καταλαβες οτι νεκρωσε ο γαμος σας;


Να με βολέψει για ποιο λόγο? Τι θα κέρδιζα?

----------


## Yugi m

Θεματοθετη καλησπέρα. Απαντάω σε εσένα αλλά και σε όλους παραπάνω στο ίδιο ποστ.
Νομίζω ότι έχεις πάρει την απόφαση σου. Θα σου έλεγα κι εγώ πήγαινε σε σύμβουλο γάμου, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι πολύ αργά για αυτό. Πέντε χρόνια ουσιαστικά δεν έχετε ανταλλάξει ούτε φιλί η χάδια, ενώ η επικοινωνία σας είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη. Επομένως, δεν νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει ο σύμβουλος γάμου. επίσης, είστε όλοι από το προτείνετε σίγουροι ότι η σύζυγος θα δεχθεί να πάει? Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, η γυναίκα σου το θεωρεί φυσιολογικό αυτό που γίνεται και , επομένως, δεν χρειάζεστε βοήθεια. 
Για το μόνο που ίσως θα σε κατηγορούσα προσωπικά είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν πήγες σε σύμβουλο γάμου στον πρώτο χρόνο της αποστασιοποίησης. Αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να βοηθούσε σε κάτι.

Κοίτα θεματοθετη νομίζω ότι δύο άνθρωποι είτε αναπτύσσουν ερωτικές σχέσεις είτε φιλικές η σχέσεις οποιουδήποτε είδους, έχουν ας το πούμε ένα ταβάνι. Εσύ με τη γυναίκα σου μπορέσατε να το φτασετε ουσιαστικά στη δεκαετία και μετά πάψετε να είστε μαζί. Αν η γυναίκα σου δοκίμασε εμ εμένα μπορεί να μέναμε μαζί τριάντα χρόνια. Η αντίθετα αν εσύ δοκίμαζες με την πρώην μου το ίδιο. Να ήσασταν μαζί πολύ χρόνο. 
Απλά πρέπει να δεχτείς ότι εσύ με τη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα δεν τραβήξατε πάνω από δέκα χρόνια. Οκ πάτε παρακάτω.

Τώρα απαντάω στους Μαντέλα και Μαριλου και Έλις. Ρε ;παιδιά συγγνώμη τι μου λέτε? Να μείνει παντρεμένος σε ένα διαλυμένο γάμο μόνο και μόνο χάρη στα παιδιά? Δηλαδή σόρρυ δεν έχει δικαίωμα να φύγει ο θεματοθετης αν δεν περνάει καλά? Τα παιδιά δηλαδή γιατί τα κάνει κανείς? Για την περίπτωση που ο η σύζυγος θελήσει να χωρίσει όπως έχει κάθε δικαίωμα, να τα βάλει σαν ασπίδα μπροστά του ο άλλος για να τον κρατήσει? Με το ζόρι? Επίσης, τι του λέτε, να μείνει με τη γυναίκα του για οικονομικούς λόγους? Μα αυτό που περιγράφετε είναι συμβόλαιο συγχώνευσης εταιρειών, δεν είναι γάμος. Συγγνώμη κιόλας.

Εγώ θεματοθετη δεν θα σου πω πήγαινε σε σύμβουλο γάμου. Είναι αργά. Είναι σαν να έχεις πάθει έμφραγμα πριν ένα μήνα, και μετά από ενα μηνα να ψάχνεις καρδιολόγο. Μα δεν θα σου κάνει τίποτα. Την πρώτη μερα έπρεπε να ψάξεις καρδιολόγο. Τώρα συμβολαιογράφο πρέπει να ψάξεις να κάνεις τη διαθήκη σου.

Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να γνωστοποιήσεις την απόφαση σου στη γυναίκα σου και μαζί να πάτε σε έναν παιδοψυχολογο για να σας συμβουλεύσει πως να το χειριστείτε το ζήτημα όσον αφορά τα παιδιά.

----------


## Marilou

> Θεματοθετη καλησπέρα. Απαντάω σε εσένα αλλά και σε όλους παραπάνω στο ίδιο ποστ.
> Νομίζω ότι έχεις πάρει την απόφαση σου. Θα σου έλεγα κι εγώ πήγαινε σε σύμβουλο γάμου, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι πολύ αργά για αυτό. Πέντε χρόνια ουσιαστικά δεν έχετε ανταλλάξει ούτε φιλί η χάδια, ενώ η επικοινωνία σας είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη. Επομένως, δεν νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει ο σύμβουλος γάμου. επίσης, είστε όλοι από το προτείνετε σίγουροι ότι η σύζυγος θα δεχθεί να πάει? Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, η γυναίκα σου το θεωρεί φυσιολογικό αυτό που γίνεται και , επομένως, δεν χρειάζεστε βοήθεια. 
> Για το μόνο που ίσως θα σε κατηγορούσα προσωπικά είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν πήγες σε σύμβουλο γάμου στον πρώτο χρόνο της αποστασιοποίησης. Αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να βοηθούσε σε κάτι.
> 
> Κοίτα θεματοθετη νομίζω ότι δύο άνθρωποι είτε αναπτύσσουν ερωτικές σχέσεις είτε φιλικές η σχέσεις οποιουδήποτε είδους, έχουν ας το πούμε ένα ταβάνι. Εσύ με τη γυναίκα σου μπορέσατε να το φτασετε ουσιαστικά στη δεκαετία και μετά πάψετε να είστε μαζί. Αν η γυναίκα σου δοκίμασε εμ εμένα μπορεί να μέναμε μαζί τριάντα χρόνια. Η αντίθετα αν εσύ δοκίμαζες με την πρώην μου το ίδιο. Να ήσασταν μαζί πολύ χρόνο. 
> Απλά πρέπει να δεχτείς ότι εσύ με τη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα δεν τραβήξατε πάνω από δέκα χρόνια. Οκ πάτε παρακάτω.
> 
> *Τώρα απαντάω στους Μαντέλα και Μαριλου και Έλις. Ρε ;παιδιά συγγνώμη τι μου λέτε? Να μείνει παντρεμένος σε ένα διαλυμένο γάμο μόνο και μόνο χάρη στα παιδιά? Δηλαδή σόρρυ δεν έχει δικαίωμα να φύγει ο θεματοθετης αν δεν περνάει καλά? Τα παιδιά δηλαδή γιατί τα κάνει κανείς? Για την περίπτωση που ο η σύζυγος θελήσει να χωρίσει όπως έχει κάθε δικαίωμα, να τα βάλει σαν ασπίδα μπροστά του ο άλλος για να τον κρατήσει? Με το ζόρι? Επίσης, τι του λέτε, να μείνει με τη γυναίκα του για οικονομικούς λόγους? Μα αυτό που περιγράφετε είναι συμβόλαιο συγχώνευσης εταιρειών, δεν είναι γάμος. Συγγνώμη κιόλας.
> *
> ...


Καλά βρε Yugim αυτό κατάλαβες από όλα αυτά που είπαμε ?
Ότι αυτά κανεις μέσα σε ένα γάμο ?
Ποιος μίλησε για οικονομικές συναλλαγές ?
Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο ,όλοι έχουμε χέρια και πόδια και όποιος θέλει κάνει και δύο και τρεις δουλειές για να τα βγάλει πέρα ...

Διάβασες προσεκτικά τι λέμε?
Λέμε ότι δίνεις κάποια περιθώρια σε ένα γάμο όταν έχεις παιδιά ..
Και αυτά τα περιθώρια πρέπει να είναι πολύ παραπάνω όσο είναι μικρά και ελοχευουν καταστάσεις περίεργες ..
Κανείς δεν του είπε να μην χωρίσει ,ίσα ίσα αν διάβαζες και από την αρχή πρότειναμε και παιδοψυχολογο για να είναι σίγουρος ότι θα έχει ένα καλό διαζύγιο όσο καλό μπορεί να είναι ...
Μάλλον τα διάβασες γιατί τώρα μιλάς ς και εσύ για παιδοψυχολογο ...

Τι είναι τα παιδιά μπάλες να τα έχουμε από εδώ και από εκεί και όταν περνάμε καλά να τα έχουμε μαζί μας και όταν δεν παίρναμε να τα πασαρουμε αλλού ?

Τον Παν δεν είμαστε εμείς ,χωρίζουμε και κατευθείαν πάμε και βρίσκουμε άλλον για να καλύψουμε το δικό μας συναισθηματικό κενό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μάθαμε να ζούμε και λίγο μόνοι...

Βλέπεις ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι λάθος κάποια πράγματα ?
Ξαναδιάβασε όλα αυτά προσεκτικά αν θέλεις να έχεις μια πιο τεκμηριωμένη άποψη και θα δεις ότι όλοι αυτό λέμε ..
Αν είναι να χωρίσεις θα χωρίσεις αλλά πρώτα ,πάνω απ' όλα και πριν από όλα είναι τα παιδιά σου .
Και ξέρεις γιατί ,γιατί ήταν επιλογή σου να τα φέρεις στον κόσμο ..Δεν στην επέβαλε κάνεις ...Δεν είναι παιχνίδι να το πετάξουμε στην άκρη και όταν ξανειμαστε καλά να το θυμηθουμε .
Αν συμπεριφερθούμε έτσι ,κάνε μια γύρα στο φόρουμ και δες τι ψυχές ενηλίκων πλέον κυκλοφορούν μόνο εδώ μέσα που ότι περνάνε τώρα έχει ρίζες από ένα κακό γάμο ,ένα κακό διαζύγιο ακομα και από ένα γάμο που κρατηθηκε παραπάνω από όσο έπρεπε μόνο και μόνο για τα παιδιά ...

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ειρωνεύομαι καθόλου. Ένας σύμβουλος γάμου, πολύ πιθανόν να ρωτήσει τα παρακάτω :
> 
> 1) Αν έχει υπάρξει απιστία, βία, αν υπάρχουν χωρισμοί και επανασυνδέσεις.
> 2) Να περιγράψεις τον σύντροφο σου. Να δει αν υπάρχουν πράγματα που εξακολουθείς να εκτιμάς σε αυτόν και κατά πόσο το ζευγάρι μπορεί να έχει ακόμα κοινούς στόχους και πορεία στην ζωή.
> Θα εκπλαγείς, σε σχέσεις και γάμους όταν κάνεις την απλή ερώτηση, πες μου 5 πράγματα που εκτιμάς στον σύντροφο σου, δεν βρίσκουν ούτε 2 να πουν.
> 3) Να περιγράψεις τον εαυτό σου, *κατά πόσο μπορείς να είσαι ευτυχισμένος, όχι γιατί είσαι παντρεμένος αλλά ανεξάρτητα από το αν είσαι παντρεμένος*
> Αν βρίσκεις χαρά και νόημα σε δραστηριότητες, φίλους, ενδιαφέροντα, στην δουλειά σου. Είναι σημαντικό να μην ρίχνεις άλλα που σου φταίνε στον γάμο σου.
> 
> Όσο για το μετά, οφείλουμε να είμαστε ρεαλιστές. *Είναι τελείως διαφορετικός ο τρόπος που ερωτεύεσαι και σχετίζεσαι στα 20 κάτι, στα 30 κάτι και στα 40 κάτι.
> ...


πως μπορεις να εισαι ευτυχισμενος, αν εισαι ενας νεος ανθρωπος με ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ ερωτικη ζωη, ειτε εισαι παντρεμενος, ειτε ανυπαντρος;;;; ενω, εισαι σεξουαλικα ενεργος κιε χεις επιθυμιες (δεν λεμε αν εισαι ασεξουαλ, λεμε για την περιπτωση που συζηταμε, εδω.)

ο τροπος που σχετιζεσαι σε παραπανω δεκαετιες, ακομα κι αν ειναι διαφορετικος, λογω υποχρεωσεων, δεν γινεται σε καμια περιπτωση να σε ικανοποιει, οταν δεν περιεχει καθολου ερωτισμο και σεξ, ενω εισαι σεξουαλικα ενεργος και τα επιθυμεις...

τι αλλο θα πει ο υποτιθεμενος συμβουλος; γιατι αυτα που λες, πιο πολυ βλεπω να στα ρωτανε σε ενα δικαστηριο για το διαζυγιο και οχι καποιος που καλειται να βοηθησει να κρινεις αν καλως η κακως μενεις σε εναν νεκρο γαμο...

----------


## Remedy

> Να με βολέψει για ποιο λόγο? Τι θα κέρδιζα?


σε περιπτωση που επαψες να την βλεπεις ερωτικα, επειδη την εβλεπες μονο σαν μανα, θα κερδιζες τις ενοχες σου οτι αυτος που απομακρυνθηκε και ουσιαστικα διελυσε την μεταξυ σας σχεση, ησουν εσυ...

----------


## blackrabbit

> σε περιπτωση που επαψες να την βλεπεις ερωτικα, επειδη την εβλεπες μονο σαν μανα, θα κερδιζες τις ενοχες σου οτι αυτος που απομακρυνθηκε και ουσιαστικα διελυσε την μεταξυ σας σχεση, ησουν εσυ...


Αρχικά Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό. Αλλά ας πάρουμε και την περίπτωση να ίσχυε. Θα αλλαζε κάτι στο τώρα? Θα αλλάξει κάτι στην πορεία μου?

----------


## mantelas nelson

> τι αλλο θα πει ο υποτιθεμενος συμβουλος; γιατι αυτα που λες, πιο πολυ βλεπω να στα ρωτανε σε ενα δικαστηριο για το διαζυγιο και οχι καποιος που καλειται να βοηθησει να κρινεις αν καλως η κακως μενεις σε εναν νεκρο γαμο...


Ο υποτιθέμενος σύμβουλος θα ψάξει να βρει αν εκτιμά πράγματα ο ένας στην προσωπικότητα του άλλου, κατά πόσον βλέπουν τον κόσμο με τα ίδια μάτια τι άλλες προτεραιότητες εκτός του σεξ βάζουν και μετά αν διορθώνεται η πλήρης έλλειψη σεξ.

Πάρα πολλοί πάνε σε συμβούλους αφού ρίξουν την χειροβομβίδα <χωρίζουμε>

----------


## Remedy

> Αρχικά Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό. Αλλά ας πάρουμε και την περίπτωση να ίσχυε. Θα αλλαζε κάτι στο τώρα? Θα αλλάξει κάτι στην πορεία μου?


θα αλλαζε, τοτε...
αν ηξερες οτι την βλεπεις ετσι, μονο και μονο επειδη εγινε μανα των παιδιων σου, θα επρεπε να το διορθωσεις αυτο με εναν θεραπευτη, γιατι ειναι μια προβληματικη αντιληψη που εχεις για τις γυναικες.
οι γυναικες δεν ειναι ουτε μονο ερωμενες, ουτε μονο μανες, ουτε μονο επαγγελματιες.
ειναι ολα μαζι, οπως και οι ανδρες.
ειναι ολοκληρωμενοι ανθρωποι, με πολλους ρολους κι αν ε συ εισαι ερωτευμενος με μια γυναικα και σου φευγει επειδη εγινε μανα, τοτε το προβλημα το εχεις εσυ.

κι αν χωρισεις και η επομενη θελει παιδι και κανεις κι αλλο παιδι, τι θα γινει; θα χωρισεις και με εκεινην;

----------


## Remedy

> Ο υποτιθέμενος σύμβουλος θα ψάξει να βρει αν εκτιμά πράγματα ο ένας στην προσωπικότητα του άλλου, κατά πόσον βλέπουν τον κόσμο με τα ίδια μάτια τι άλλες προτεραιότητες εκτός του σεξ βάζουν και μετά αν διορθώνεται η πλήρης έλλειψη σεξ.
> 
> Πάρα πολλοί πάνε σε συμβούλους αφού ρίξουν την χειροβομβίδα <χωρίζουμε>


μα σου ειπε.
και την εκτιμαει και την αγαπαει, γι αυτο και δεν εψαξε την ευκολη λυση (το τσιλιμπουρδισμα), αλλα την βλεπει σαν αδερφη του. δεν υπαρχιε τπτ απο ερωισμο, δεν θελει καν να προσπαθησει πελον , γιατι ξερι οτι δεν προκειται να λειτουργησει, δεν, δεν , ΔΕΝ...
πες λοιπον οτι και κοινες αρχες εχουν, και τον κοσμο βλεπου ιδια και για τα παιδια τους θελουν κοινα πραγματα.
ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΛΥΣΕΙ ΠΟΥΔ ΕΝ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙ ΤΠΤ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΗΣ;;;;

----------


## blackrabbit

> θα αλλαζε, τοτε...
> αν ηξερες οτι την βλεπεις ετσι, μονο και μονο επειδη εγινε μανα των παιδιων σου, θα επρεπε να το διορθωσεις αυτο με εναν θεραπευτη, γιατι ειναι μια προβληματικη αντιληψη που εχεις για τις γυναικες.
> οι γυναικες δεν ειναι ουτε μονο ερωμενες, ουτε μονο μανες, ουτε μονο επαγγελματιες.
> ειναι ολα μαζι, οπως και οι ανδρες.
> ειναι ολοκληρωμενοι ανθρωποι, με πολλους ρολους κι αν ε συ εισαι ερωτευμενος με μια γυναικα και σου φευγει επειδη εγινε μανα, τοτε το προβλημα το εχεις εσυ.
> 
> κι αν χωρισεις και η επομενη θελει παιδι και κανεις κι αλλο παιδι, τι θα γινει; θα χωρισεις και με εκεινην;


Πάλι για το τότε μιλάς. Ακομη και λαθοςννα έκανα τότε.... Τώρα Τι γινεται είναι το θέμα....

----------


## mantelas nelson

> ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΛΥΣΕΙ ΠΟΥΔ ΕΝ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙ ΤΠΤ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΗΣ;;;;


ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΥΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΧΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ Η ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΝΑ

Η ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ

ΑΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΕΞ ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΑΕΤΗ ΣΥΜΒΙΩΣΗ ΜΕ 2 ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΕΡΟΣ. 

ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΡΑΙΟ.

----------


## Marilou

> ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΥΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΧΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ Η ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΝΑ
> 
> Η ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ
> 
> *ΑΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΕΞ ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΑΕΤΗ ΣΥΜΒΙΩΣΗ ΜΕ 2 ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΕΡΟΣ. 
> *
> ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΡΑΙΟ.


Σε αυτό νομίζω έχεις κάνει τεράστιο φάουλ ..
Δεν λέω ότι στα τόσα χρόνια είσαι συνέχεια στα κέφια αλλά κάπου το χάνεις και κάπου το βρίσκεις..

Υπάρχουν διαστηματα που αυτό μπαίνει κάπως στην άκρη λόγο κάποιον άλλων καταστάσεων που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεις σαν οικογένεια και διαστηματα που τον έρωτα τον ζεις πολύ καλύτερα και από τότε που είσασταν νιόπαντροι !

Ειδικά όταν μεγαλώνουν και φεύγουν τα παιδιά από το σπίτι εκεί νομίζω παίρνεις το αίμα σου πίσω που λένε και ξαναπελευθερωνεσαι...
Γιατί ως γνωστό μέσα στο σπίτι όταν υπάρχουν παιδιά και κυρίως έφηβοι δεν είναι και το πιο κατάλληλο να εκδηλωθεί κάτι τέτοιο στο βαθμό που θες ..

Μεγαλώνεις ,ωριμάζεις και απελευθερώνεσαι μέσα σε ένα γάμο και αυτό είναι ικανό να ζήσεις πράγματα που δεν τα έζησες στις ελεύθερες σχέσεις φοβούμενος -νη ότι μπορεί να παρεξηγηθουν ...

Οπότε αυτό το θέμα είναι καθαρά προσωπικό κάθε ζευγαριού .
Αν ήταν όλα τα ζευγάρια έτσι nelson δυστηχως τα διαζύγια θα ήταν πολλά περισσότερα από ότι έχουμε τώρα .
Αυτό το κομμάτι δεν γίνεται ούτε από συνήθεια ούτε από αγγαρεία όσο και να το προσπαθείς .
Πάντα κάτι υπάρχει απλά άλλες φορές καταλαγιάζει και άλλες αναζωπυρώνει ..
Στο χέρι του κάθε παντρεμένου είναι να βρίσκει και τρόπο και διάθεση να γίνεται όλο αυτό ..

Η δική μου γνώμη ...

----------


## mantelas nelson

Ο κανόνας είναι το πάθος και η διάθεση να φθίνουν εκθετικά μετά από λίγα χρόνια, λίγα όχι 15.
Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν περισσότερα διαζύγια οφείλεται πρώτον σε πρακτικούς λόγους και δεύτερον στο ότι ο κόσμος ξενοπηδάει σε πολύ μεγάλα ποσοστά.

Οι εξαιρέσεις επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα.

----------


## Marilou

> Ο κανόνας είναι το πάθος και η διάθεση να φθίνουν εκθετικά μετά από λίγα χρόνια, λίγα όχι 15.
> Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν περισσότερα διαζύγια οφείλεται πρώτον σε πρακτικούς λόγους και δεύτερον στο ότι ο κόσμος *ξενοπηδάει σε πολύ μεγάλα ποσοστά.
> *
> Οι εξαιρέσεις επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα.



Σε αυτο συμφωνώ δυστυχώς... ετσι ειναι και πλεον ολο αυτο γινεται κοινή συναινέσει πολλες φορες γιατι αλλιώς δεν υφισταται να συμβαίνει μονοπλευρα σε νοήμων ανθρώπους και υγιείς σχέσεις

----------


## Yugi m

> Καλά βρε Yugim αυτό κατάλαβες από όλα αυτά που είπαμε ?
> Ότι αυτά κανεις μέσα σε ένα γάμο ?
> Ποιος μίλησε για οικονομικές συναλλαγές ?
> Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο ,όλοι έχουμε χέρια και πόδια και όποιος θέλει κάνει και δύο και τρεις δουλειές για να τα βγάλει πέρα ...
> 
> Διάβασες προσεκτικά τι λέμε?
> Λέμε ότι δίνεις κάποια περιθώρια σε ένα γάμο όταν έχεις παιδιά ..
> Και αυτά τα περιθώρια πρέπει να είναι πολύ παραπάνω όσο είναι μικρά και ελοχευουν καταστάσεις περίεργες ..
> Κανείς δεν του είπε να μην χωρίσει ,ίσα ίσα αν διάβαζες και από την αρχή πρότειναμε και παιδοψυχολογο για να είναι σίγουρος ότι θα έχει ένα καλό διαζύγιο όσο καλό μπορεί να είναι ...
> ...


Μαριλου, διάβασα εν τάχει το ποστ σου. Πάντως ο Έλις και ο Μαντέλας αυτό λένε στον θεματοθετη. Κάτσε εκεί γιατί τα λεφτά, τα παιδιά, σαράντα είσαι τι περιμένεις να βρεις κάτι άλλο? 
Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι το παν σε κάποιον που έχει παίσια ειναι ο εαυτός του. Αλλά δεν μπορεί κιόλας να θυσιάζει την ευτυχία του για τα παιδιά του. Αυτό κάνει ο θεματοθετης. Αν ήταν στο Ντέμι και έλεγε ωχ βαρέθηκα τη γυναίκα μου, δεν την μπορώ, έχει πάρει κιλά, δεν με αφήνει να βλέπω ποδόσφαιρο και άλλα τέτοια χαζά, θα του έλεγα άντε κάτσε ρε μεγάλε και βρείτε τα.

Εδώ όμως η κατάσταση είναι πολύ διαφορετική. Έχουνε πέντε χρόνια να κοιμηθούν στο ίδιο κρεβάτι. Δηλαδή έλεος. Επίσης, τα παιδιά αποκλείετε να καταλαβουν ότι οι γονείς τους μένουν παντρεμένοι μόνο χάρη σε αυτά και στο τέλος να γίνουν ενοχικά επειδή θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους υπεύθυνους για τη δσυτυχια των δικών τους? Έχω δει πολλά παιδιά διαζευγμένων γονιών να είναι μια χαρά και πολλά παιδιά παντρεμένων γονιών να έχουν ψυχολογικά. Δεν φταίει πάντα το διαζύγιο για αυτά. Και ουσιαστικά συμφωνείς μαζί μου με αυτά που λες. Ένα κακό διαζύγιο ίσως να είναι καλύτερο από έναν ακόμα χειρότερο γάμο. Για όλους. Παιδιά άντρα και γυναίκα.

Πάντως, αν δεις τα ποστ των έλις και Μαντέλα του λένε να μείνει λόγω χρημάτων και παιδιών μόνο. Ενώ η κατάσταση είναι η εξής: έχουμε ένα διαλυμένο και τελειωμένο γάμο. Τι λέτε δηλαδή στο θεματοθετη? Να κάτσει? Να κάνει τι? Να κοιμάται χωριστά από τη γυναίκα του? Δηλαδή το επόμενο βήμα είναι να ζουν και χωριστά. Τι να πω...

Όσον αφορά κάτι που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω ότι το πενήντα τοις κεταο των γάμων στην Ευρώπη καταλήγει σε διαζύγια, αλλά στην Ελλάδα λόγω οικονομικών δεν γίνεται, είναι νομίζω μεγάλο λάθος. Το θεμα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα βάζουμε πολύ εύκολα ταμπελες. Πχ παίρνουν διαζύγιο οι γονεις, άρα τα παιδιά θα πάθουν ψυχολογικά, άρα οι γονείς να μένουν παντρεμένοι να δυστυχησουν και να τα αποκτήσουν εκείνοι. Λάθος ο όλος συλλογισμός και πηγάζει από το πόσο σημαντικό θεωρούν πολλοί άνθρωποι στην Ελλάδα των κοινωνικό τους περίγυρο. Το τι θα πει ο κόσμος λαικιστι. Σε άλλες χώρες που το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι η ψυχική τους υγεία ΚΑΙ των παιδιών τους δεν δίνουν δεκάρα για το τι θα πει η κυρία Κατίνα από απεναντι, η θεία Τασούλα που μόνο προβλήματα δημιουργεί αν την ακούσεις και η Ευανθία η τέταρτη ξαδέλφη που τη βλέπεις μια φορά τσα δέκα χρόνια, όπως γίνεται εδω

----------


## mantelas nelson

Τα παιδιά δεν αντιλαμβάνονται αν κάνουν σεξ ή όχι οι γονείς τους ή αν υπάρχει έρωτας μεταξύ τους, δεν τα νοιάζει να μην αγκαλιαστούν ποτέ μπροστά τους ή να κρατήσει ο ένας το χέρι του άλλου.

Αντιλαμβάνονται και πληγώνονται από : καυγάδες, μπηχτές, θυμωμένα/παγωμένα βλέμματα, ασυνεννοησία, απουσία και ότι κυκλοφορεί στην ατμόσφαιρα που δηλώνει έχθρα, απαξίωση, αδιαφορία και συμπεριφορά <δεν θέλω να βρίσκομαι δίπλα σου>

Μπορεί να έχει πεθάνει η ερωτική επιθυμία και τα παιδιά να είναι μία χαρά και το ζευγάρι να τα έχει σαν προτεραιότητα να κρατάει την οικογένεια, αυτό προσπαθώ να πω, όπως και ότι το γρασίδι φαίνεται πάντα πιο πράσινο στην άλλη μεριά του φράχτη.

Ένας από τους πιο επιτυχημένους γάμους που ξέρω ξεκίνησε με σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη ερωτική ζωή και μόνο αναπαραγωγικό σεξ και συνεχίζεται με μηδεν σεξ για πάρα πολλά χρόνια , τα παιδιά είναι μία χαρά και τους γονείς απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το σεξ, γίνεται σπανιότατα, σε διακοπές φάση.

Τα στατιστικά των διαζυγίων είναι από ΕΛΣΤΑΤ και EUROSTAT , δεν είναι δικά μου. Στην Ευρώπη υπάρχει σταθεροποίηση στο 50%, η Ελλάδα είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα, τους λόγους μπορεί να τους δει ο καθένας γύρω του.

* Στις χώρες που υπάρχει μεγάλη στήριξη/επιδόματα στις μονογονεικές οικογένειες τα διαζύγια είναι αυξημένα.

Το τι θα κάνει ο καθένας, πως αξιολογεί την απουσία ερωτικής επιθυμίας, τι αποφάσεις θα πάρει και οι προτεραιότητες του, είναι καθαρά δικό του θέμα.

Να κάνω και ένα quote του Καβάφη :Ο ανύπαντρος ζει σαν άνθρωπος και πεθαίνει σαν σκύλος. Ο παντρεμένος ζει σαν σκύλος και πεθαίνει σαν άνθρωπος».

----------


## Remedy

> ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΥΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΧΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ Η ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΝΑ
> 
> Η ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ
> 
> ΑΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΕΞ ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΑΕΤΗ ΣΥΜΒΙΩΣΗ ΜΕ 2 ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΕΡΟΣ. 
> 
> ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΡΑΙΟ.


καλα, εσυ απαντας σε ενα δικο σου θεμα.
δενε χεις διαβασει τπτ, επιασες δυο κουβεντες κι ηρθες να του λυσεις τα προβληματα.
ποια τριμηνα και διμηνα;;

ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ. ΤΠΤ!!! ΚΑΠΟΥΤ!!! ΝΑΔΑ!!!!!!
περιλαμβανεται κια υτη η συνθηκη στους 15 χρονια παντρεμενους με παιδια;;;
ε, ας χωρισουν και μερικοι τοτε.
δεν εχουν ολοι την ορεξη να ξενοπηδανε...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Δεν είναι ηλίθια τα παιδιά, προφανώς θέλουν τους γονείς τους να κάνουν αγάπες μεταξύ τους ή να βγαίνει πως είναι αγαπημένοι.

----------


## Remedy

> Πάλι για το τότε μιλάς. Ακομη και λαθοςννα έκανα τότε.... Τώρα Τι γινεται είναι το θέμα....


τωρα γινεται, οτι πας σε εναν καλο ψυχολογο να του τα πεις και να σε στηριξει, να παρεις νηφαλιος ο'τι αποφασεις χρειαστει να απρεις, κι αν εχεις και καταθλιψη, θεραπευτεις παραλληλα και αυτην , ωστε να μην φανταζεσαι οτι εφτασε το τελος της ζωης σου, αν ναυαγησε ο γαμος σου, να μπροεσεις να βρεις τις σωστες λυσεις, για να προχωρησετε παρακατω...

----------


## mantelas nelson

> καλα, εσυ απαντας σε ενα δικο σου θεμα.
> δενε χεις διαβασει τπτ, επιασες δυο κουβεντες κι ηρθες να του λυσεις τα προβληματα.
> ποια τριμηνα και διμηνα;;
> 
> ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ. ΤΠΤ!!! ΚΑΠΟΥΤ!!! ΝΑΔΑ!!!!!!
> περιλαμβανεται κια υτη η συνθηκη στους 15 χρονια παντρεμενους με παιδια;;;
> ε, ας χωρισουν και μερικοι τοτε.
> δεν εχουν ολοι την ορεξη να ξενοπηδανε...


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΑΜΟ ? ΦΕΥΓΕΙ, ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΛΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΕΜΟ, ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΟ !!!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΑΜΟ ? ΦΕΥΓΕΙ, ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΛΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΕΜΟ, ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΟ !!!!!!


αντε παλι...
*Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΕΞ!!! δεν θελει ουτε να θαφτει ζωντανος στον ταφο, ουτε να ξενοπηδηξει.*
τι να κανουμε τωρα; να του πουμε μη χωριζεις, ιδεα σου ειναι;;;;;
αν εξαφανιζεται στον ανεμο, ας χωρισει. γι αυτο βγηκαν τα διαζυγια...

----------


## mantelas nelson

> αντε παλι...
> *Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΕΞ!!! δεν θελει ουτε να θαφτει ζωντανος στον ταφο, ουτε να ξενοπηδηξει.*
> τι να κανουμε τωρα; να του πουμε μη χωριζεις, ιδεα σου ειναι;;;;;
> αν εξαφανιζεται στον ανεμο, ας χωρισει. γι αυτο βγηκαν τα διαζυγια...


Μπορεί στο δικό σου δυαδικό σύστημα, όχι σεξ 4 χρόνια = αυτόματο διαζύγιο, αλλά άσε σε παρακαλώ να υπάρχουν και άλλες απόψεις.
Αν ήταν τόσο ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα δε θα ζήταγε γνώμες ο χριστιανός, τα λέμε.

----------


## Remedy

> Μπορεί στο δικό σου δυαδικό σύστημα, όχι σεξ 4 χρόνια = αυτόματο διαζύγιο, αλλά άσε σε παρακαλώ να υπάρχουν και άλλες απόψεις.
> Αν ήταν τόσο ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα δε θα ζήταγε γνώμες ο χριστιανός, τα λέμε.


4 χρονια δυστυχιας, δεν ειναι και τοσο "αυτοματο"...
αλλα δεν θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου.
μακαρι να βρεθουν και αποψεις που προτεινουν λυσεις.
ο ανθρωπος λεει, δεν το ξαναβρισκει με τπτ το σεξ με την συζυγο, θελει σχεση με καποια αλλη, αλλα οχι να ξενοπηδαει οπως συνηθιζεται, θελει να ειναι ξεκαθαρος, να χωρισει και εμτα να κανει σχεση.
ποια ειναι η λυση που προτεινεις δλδ;
οτι το σεξ ετσι κι αλλιως τελειωνει και να παει να ξενοπηδηξει αν θελει;
να το ξαναβρει κι ας κανει σεξ μια φορα το τριμηνο;
τι ακριβως προτεινεις; γιατι δενε ιδα καμια προταση που να συνδεεται με αυτα που μας λεει τοσες μερες..

----------


## mantelas nelson

> 4 χρονια δυστυχιας, δεν ειναι και τοσο "αυτοματο"...
> αλλα δεν θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου.
> μακαρι να βρεθουν και αποψεις που προτεινουν λυσεις.
> ο ανθρωπος λεει, δεν το ξαναβρισκει με τπτ το σεξ με την συζυγο, θελει σχεση με καποια αλλη, αλλα οχι να ξενοπηδαει οπως συνηθιζεται, θελει να ειναι ξεκαθαρος, να χωρισει και εμτα να κανει σχεση.
> ποια ειναι η λυση που προτεινεις δλδ;
> οτι το σεξ ετσι κι αλλιως τελειωνει και να παει να ξενοπηδηξει αν θελει;
> να το ξαναβρει κι ας κανει σεξ μια φορα το τριμηνο;
> τι ακριβως προτεινεις; γιατι δενε ιδα καμια προταση που να συνδεεται με αυτα που μας λεει τοσες μερες..


Λέω να δει (αν υπάρχουν) πράγματα που εκτιμά στην σύντροφο του, κυρίως σε ότι αφορά την προσωπικότητα της και πόσο αυτή του ταιριάζει.

Μπορεί να είναι απλά δύο ξένοι που βρέθηκαν μαζί χωρίς να ξέρουν τους λόγους ή για την επιφάνεια.

Αν υπάρχει κάτι βαθύτερο στην σχέση αυτή, να το προσπαθήσει με κάποιον ειδικό, δεν έχει τίποτα να χάσει.

Στο μηχανικό κομμάτι της σεξουαλικότητας, με κάποιον που σε έλκυε στο παρελθόν, μπορείς να το ξανακάνεις ανά πάσα στιγμή εκτός αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι δραστικά στην εμφάνιση του.

Στο ψυχολογικό όμως, πρέπει να το βρούνε μόνοι τους. Αν όχι ας χωρίσει.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Λέω να δει (αν υπάρχουν) πράγματα που εκτιμά στην σύντροφο του, κυρίως σε ότι αφορά την προσωπικότητα της και πόσο αυτή του ταιριάζει.
> 
> Μπορεί να είναι απλά δύο ξένοι που βρέθηκαν μαζί χωρίς να ξέρουν τους λόγους ή για την επιφάνεια.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει κάτι βαθύτερο στην σχέση αυτή, να το προσπαθήσει με κάποιον ειδικό, δεν έχει τίποτα να χάσει.
> 
> Στο μηχανικό κομμάτι της σεξουαλικότητας, με κάποιον που σε έλκυε στο παρελθόν, μπορείς να το ξανακάνεις ανά πάσα στιγμή εκτός αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι δραστικά στην εμφάνιση του.
> 
> Στο ψυχολογικό όμως, πρέπει να το βρούνε μόνοι τους. Αν όχι ας χωρίσει.


Μπα. Δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ. Και παρόλο που δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα δραστικό στην εμφάνιση της, Γενικότερα δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω κυριολεκτικά αν δεν νιώθω κάτι ερωτικό για την άλλη. Πάντα το είχα αυτό. Θυμάμαι και ελεύθερος που ήμουν είχα ευκαιρίες να κάνω σεξ με πολύ ωραίες γυναίκες αλλά επειδή δεν ένιωθα τίποτα δεν πήγαινα καν να προσπαθήσω. Να φανταστείς ούτε one night stand δεν έχω κάνει. Μια φορά που το δοκίμασα κατέληξε σε σχέση που κράτησε κάποιο σεβαστό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## Marilou

> Μαριλου, διάβασα εν τάχει το ποστ σου. Πάντως ο Έλις και ο Μαντέλας αυτό λένε στον θεματοθετη. Κάτσε εκεί γιατί τα λεφτά, τα παιδιά, σαράντα είσαι τι περιμένεις να βρεις κάτι άλλο? 
> Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι το παν σε κάποιον που έχει παίσια ειναι ο εαυτός του. Αλλά δεν μπορεί κιόλας να θυσιάζει την ευτυχία του για τα παιδιά του. Αυτό κάνει ο θεματοθετης. Αν ήταν στο Ντέμι και έλεγε ωχ βαρέθηκα τη γυναίκα μου, δεν την μπορώ, έχει πάρει κιλά, δεν με αφήνει να βλέπω ποδόσφαιρο και άλλα τέτοια χαζά, θα του έλεγα άντε κάτσε ρε μεγάλε και βρείτε τα.
> 
> Εδώ όμως η κατάσταση είναι πολύ διαφορετική. Έχουνε πέντε χρόνια να κοιμηθούν στο ίδιο κρεβάτι. Δηλαδή έλεος. Επίσης, τα παιδιά αποκλείετε να καταλαβουν ότι οι γονείς τους μένουν παντρεμένοι μόνο χάρη σε αυτά και στο τέλος να γίνουν ενοχικά επειδή θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους υπεύθυνους για τη δσυτυχια των δικών τους? Έχω δει πολλά παιδιά διαζευγμένων γονιών να είναι μια χαρά και πολλά παιδιά παντρεμένων γονιών να έχουν ψυχολογικά. Δεν φταίει πάντα το διαζύγιο για αυτά. Και ουσιαστικά συμφωνείς μαζί μου με αυτά που λες. Ένα κακό διαζύγιο ίσως να είναι καλύτερο από έναν ακόμα χειρότερο γάμο. Για όλους. Παιδιά άντρα και γυναίκα.
> 
> Πάντως, αν δεις τα ποστ των έλις και Μαντέλα του λένε να μείνει λόγω χρημάτων και παιδιών μόνο. Ενώ η κατάσταση είναι η εξής: έχουμε ένα διαλυμένο και τελειωμένο γάμο. Τι λέτε δηλαδή στο θεματοθετη? Να κάτσει? Να κάνει τι? Να κοιμάται χωριστά από τη γυναίκα του? Δηλαδή το επόμενο βήμα είναι να ζουν και χωριστά. Τι να πω...
> 
> Όσον αφορά κάτι που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω ότι το πενήντα τοις κεταο των γάμων στην Ευρώπη καταλήγει σε διαζύγια, αλλά στην Ελλάδα λόγω οικονομικών δεν γίνεται, είναι νομίζω μεγάλο λάθος. Το θεμα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα βάζουμε πολύ εύκολα ταμπελες. Πχ παίρνουν διαζύγιο οι γονεις, άρα τα παιδιά θα πάθουν ψυχολογικά, άρα οι γονείς να μένουν παντρεμένοι να δυστυχησουν και να τα αποκτήσουν εκείνοι. Λάθος ο όλος συλλογισμός και πηγάζει από το πόσο σημαντικό θεωρούν πολλοί άνθρωποι στην Ελλάδα των κοινωνικό τους περίγυρο. Το τι θα πει ο κόσμος λαικιστι. Σε άλλες χώρες που το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι η ψυχική τους υγεία ΚΑΙ των παιδιών τους δεν δίνουν δεκάρα για το τι θα πει η κυρία Κατίνα από απεναντι, η θεία Τασούλα που μόνο προβλήματα δημιουργεί αν την ακούσεις και η Ευανθία η τέταρτη ξαδέλφη που τη βλέπεις μια φορά τσα δέκα χρόνια, όπως γίνεται εδω


Το ποστ Yugim ειχε γινει μιλωντας γενικά ...
Για να μην γινει λαικο δικαστηριο στην γυναικα του ,ειπα τους παραγοντες που πεφτουν στο τραπεζι οταν ενας γαμος παει για διάλυση ..
Αλλα περιθωρια δινεις σε εναν απλο γαμο και αλλα σε ενα γαμο με παιδια .Αυτη ειναι η διαφορα και καμια άλλη.
Σιγουρα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις οταν χαθει το σεξουαλικο να το πω καθαρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να κρατηθει ...
Και καπου εκει ερχόμαστε και συμφωνουμε σε καποια !

Ξερεις ατι ομως μιλαω παλι απο καθαρη προσωπικη αποψη ,δεν κανω υποθεσεις ουτε μπαινω σε χωράφια που δεν ξερω ποσο δυσκολα ειναι να κρατηθουν ....
Μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω πως με τον συντροφο που εχεις διαλεξει ο ιδιος ,τον εχει παντρευτεί γιατι ουσιαστικα πεθαινεις γι αυτον ,γιατι ετσι πλεον παντρεύεσαι ,τον εχεις υποτίθεται χιολιοτσεκαρει γιατι εχεις ζησει και λιγο χρονο μαζι του πριν παντρευτεις ,κανεις παιδια ,ζεις καταστασεις πρωτογνωρες φτανεις σε αυτο το σημειο ...
Που στο καλο μπορει να χαθει τελειως ,παντελως ολο αυτο που ενοιωθες ,γιατι μιλαμε για πληρη αδιαφορια ετσι?...ή καλυτερα πως το αφησες να χαθει τελειως ..
Αν δεν παιζει περιπτωση τριτου προσωπου ή καποιος αλλους δυσκολος παραγοντας πως χανεται ολο αυτο ?
Δεν μπορεις να πεις εμενα δεν με νοιαζει πλεον ακομα και με αλλον να τον δω ...
Ακομα και αν μου τη βαρεσει εμενα αυριο μεθαυριο και λεω θα τα διαλύσω ολα ,δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τον ανθρωπο μου μου με αλλη ουτε για πλακα ...δεν χανεται ρε σεις ετσι απλα κατι τοσο δυνατο για ασήμαντο λόγο ...εκτος αν δεν ηταν απο την αρχη δυνατο ....

Ολοι περναμε δυσκολιες ,ζορια και ασχημα ζορια πλεον που μπορει να αφορουν οικονομικες ,εργασιακες μεταβολες να αφορουν θεματα υγείας και πολλα αλλα ,δεν χανομαστε ομως .....προσπαθουμε .
Ολοι πιστευω οταν μπαινουν σε γαμους ξερουν οτι μαζι με τα ομορφα θα ερθουν και τα ζορια ,θα χρειαστει να χασεις καποιες απο τις βολες σου ,θα χρειαστει να κανεις καποιες παραχωρησεις ,δεν θα εισαι μονος σου πλεον ..
Τα ζυγιζεις ολα αυτα και φυσικα βλεπεις προς τα που γερνει η ζυγαρια ...Αντεχεις να τα ζεις ολα αυτα παραλληλα και με τα ομορφα? καλως προχωρας ,αν ομως εισαι ανθρωπος που βαριεσαι ευκολα ,που μασας και τα χανεις στη πρωτη αναποδια που γενικα εχεις μαθει στα δυκολα να παίρνεις το καπελακι σου και να φευγεις ,ε τοτε καθεσαι στα αυγα σου και δεν κανεις ουτε γαμους ουτε παιδια μονο και μονο για να μην εχεις δυσκολα αποτελεσματα ...

Εγω πλεον πιστευω οτι η αρχικη σου αγαπη δυναμωνει ολο και περισσοτερο μεσα απο τις δυσκολιες που περνας .Το μονο ευκολο ειναι να εισαι καλα οταν ολα ειναι καλα ..Εκει φυσικα ειναι ολοι κοντα σου ..Οταν ομως ζοριζεται ο ανθρωπος σου ,ο αντρας σου, ο πατερας των παιδιων σου.η γυναικα σου , ειναι δυνατον να μην εισαι ακομα πιο κοντα του και να μην τον βοηθησεις με νυχια και με δοντια για να νοιωσει ακομα πιο δυνατος και ακομα πιο καλα ?
Αν ειναι αυτος καλα θα εισαι και εσυ ,επομενο ειναι ...

Μετα απο τοσα χρονια πλεον αυτο που σε δυναμωνει και σε φερνει ακομα πιο κοντανομιω ειναι τα ζορια ...τα χοντρα ζορια ετσι ?
Οτι αφορα θεματα υγειας ειτε δικα σου ειτε των παιδιων ...Εκει ειστε οι δυο σας ,ποτε ο ενας δυνατος να στεκεται στον αλλον και ποτε το αντιθετο ...

Δεν ξερω ειλικρινα ολοι εχουμε θυμωσει ,εχουμε μαλωσει ,καποια διαστηματα, μπορει να το χανεις λιγακι αλλα παντα οταν φτανουν τα πραγματα να ξεφευγουν γινεται ενα καλο μπαμ πριν να ειναι αργα και ξαναθυμασε αυτο που ενοιωθες τοτε και σε οδηγησε να κανεις οικογενεια .
Δεν αφηνεις κανενα εξωτερικο παραγοντα να σου παρει το μυαλο οσο δυνατος και να ειναι ....

Αυτα ομως τα προλαβαινεις στην αρχη γιατι αν αφησεις ολο αυτο να σε παρασερνει και φτανεις σε μια βαλτωμενη κατσταση πολλων χρονων οπως εδω και πλεον οτι ενοιωσες καταληγει σε απαθεια,τοτε δυσκολα τα πραγματα 
Οταν μιλαμε για απαθεστατες καταστασεις τοτε ποιος ο λογος να υπαρχουν ...
Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ενας απο τους δυο δεν ηθελε τοσο πολυ και εφτασαν στο σημερα που απο οτι φαινεται δεν μπορει να σωθει τιποτα ...Εφοσον ομως δεν βρηκαν τον λογο δεν νομιζω να μπορεσουν να δωσουν και μια λυση σε ολο αυτο .
Οποτε εδω καθαρα περνας στην επομεη φαση που λενε ,πως θα διαχειριστης ολο αυτο με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερες απωλειες ...και κυριως αυτες οι απωλειες να μην ειναι παραπλευρες με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο που λεω ...

----------


## mantelas nelson

> Μπα. Δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ. Και παρόλο που δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα δραστικό στην εμφάνιση της, Γενικότερα δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω κυριολεκτικά αν δεν νιώθω κάτι ερωτικό για την άλλη. Πάντα το είχα αυτό. Θυμάμαι και ελεύθερος που ήμουν είχα ευκαιρίες να κάνω σεξ με πολύ ωραίες γυναίκες αλλά επειδή δεν ένιωθα τίποτα δεν πήγαινα καν να προσπαθήσω. Να φανταστείς ούτε one night stand δεν έχω κάνει. Μια φορά που το δοκίμασα κατέληξε σε σχέση που κράτησε κάποιο σεβαστό χρονικό διάστημα.


Το μηχανικό κομμάτι του σεξ κανονικά λειτουργεί, λειτουργεί με την τριβή ενός κώλου πάνω στον τέτοιο σου από μία τυχαία,σε ένα μπαρ στον άντρα, με πρωινές στύσεις, με την πίεση από το νερό του ντουζ στην γυναίκα, με χίλιους τρόπους. Μετά επειδή είμαστε διαφορετικά ζώα, επιλέγουμε υποτίθεται με ποιόν θα κάνουμε σεξ και είμαστε το μόνο ζώο που κάνει σεξ για ευχαρίστηση.

Το ερωτικό τι σημαίνει δηλαδή, αυτή που θες να θέλει κοινή ζωή μαζί σου ? Να επικοινωνεί με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο μαζί σου ?

----------


## blackrabbit

> Το μηχανικό κομμάτι του σεξ κανονικά λειτουργεί, λειτουργεί με την τριβή ενός κώλου πάνω στον τέτοιο σου από μία τυχαία,σε ένα μπαρ στον άντρα, με πρωινές στύσεις, με την πίεση από το νερό του ντουζ στην γυναίκα, με χίλιους τρόπους. Μετά επειδή είμαστε διαφορετικά ζώα, επιλέγουμε υποτίθεται με ποιόν θα κάνουμε σεξ και είμαστε το μόνο ζώο που κάνει σεξ για ευχαρίστηση.
> 
> Το ερωτικό τι σημαίνει δηλαδή, αυτή που θες να θέλει κοινή ζωή μαζί σου ? Να επικοινωνεί με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο μαζί σου ?


Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς αλλα εγώ δεν λειτουργώ έτσι. Μου χει τύχει σκηνικό να μου έρθει γειτόνισσα υποτίθεται να με δει Επειδή ήμουν άρρωστος (24 χρόνων εγώ τοτε με μπόλικες ορμες) και μου κωλοτριβοταν. Σε πληροφορώ επειδή η τύπισσα δε μου άρεσε καθόλου ερωτικά (να νιώσω κάτι ρε παιδί μου) δεν λειτούργησε ο μηχανισμός και την έδιωξα.


Αντιθέτως φίλος μου έκανε κάτι με μία που δεν του άρεσε καθόλου αλλά λειτούργησε κανονικά. Παρόλο που μετά το μετάνιωσε

----------


## Yugi m

> Το μηχανικό κομμάτι του σεξ κανονικά λειτουργεί, λειτουργεί με την τριβή ενός κώλου πάνω στον τέτοιο σου από μία τυχαία,σε ένα μπαρ στον άντρα, με πρωινές στύσεις, με την πίεση από το νερό του ντουζ στην γυναίκα, με χίλιους τρόπους. Μετά επειδή είμαστε διαφορετικά ζώα, επιλέγουμε υποτίθεται με ποιόν θα κάνουμε σεξ και είμαστε το μόνο ζώο που κάνει σεξ για ευχαρίστηση.
> 
> Το ερωτικό τι σημαίνει δηλαδή, αυτή που θες να θέλει κοινή ζωή μαζί σου ? Να επικοινωνεί με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο μαζί σου ?


Βρε Μαντέλα σου λέει ο άλλος ότι τέσσερα χρόνια θέλει να κάνει σεξ, αλλά δεν του βγαίνει με τη γυναίκα του. Και εντέλει αυτοικανοποιειται. Τι σχέση έχουν οι κλανιές και ο άνεμος?

Επίσης, αν τα παιδιά βλέπουν δυστυχία ανάμεσα στους δικούς τους εννοείται ότι το καταλαβαίνουν. Φυσικά δεν ξέρουν αν κάνουν σεξ, αλλά πχ δεν βλέπουν τα παιδιανοτι κοιμούνται χωριά οι γονείς? Μιλάμε για κατάσταση που έχει τερματίσει εδώ, όχι για φάση του τύπου έλα μωρέ έχουμε τρεις μήνες να κάνουμε σεξ, θα κωλοτριφτουμε λίγο και θα κάνουμε. Τέσσερα χρόνια λέει ο θεματοθετης δεν κοιμούνται καν μαζί.

Θεματοθετη, για ποιο λόγο δεν πας σε δικηγόρο να σου πει για το διαζύγιο? Ενημερωτικά έστω? Και ψάχνεις ψυχολόγους η συμβούλους γάμου?

----------


## Yugi m

> Το ποστ Yugim ειχε γινει μιλωντας γενικά ...
> Για να μην γινει λαικο δικαστηριο στην γυναικα του ,ειπα τους παραγοντες που πεφτουν στο τραπεζι οταν ενας γαμος παει για διάλυση ..
> Αλλα περιθωρια δινεις σε εναν απλο γαμο και αλλα σε ενα γαμο με παιδια .Αυτη ειναι η διαφορα και καμια άλλη.
> Σιγουρα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις οταν χαθει το σεξουαλικο να το πω καθαρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να κρατηθει ...
> Και καπου εκει ερχόμαστε και συμφωνουμε σε καποια !
> 
> Ξερεις ατι ομως μιλαω παλι απο καθαρη προσωπικη αποψη ,δεν κανω υποθεσεις ουτε μπαινω σε χωράφια που δεν ξερω ποσο δυσκολα ειναι να κρατηθουν ....
> Μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω πως με τον συντροφο που εχεις διαλεξει ο ιδιος ,τον εχει παντρευτεί γιατι ουσιαστικα πεθαινεις γι αυτον ,γιατι ετσι πλεον παντρεύεσαι ,τον εχεις υποτίθεται χιολιοτσεκαρει γιατι εχεις ζησει και λιγο χρονο μαζι του πριν παντρευτεις ,κανεις παιδια ,ζεις καταστασεις πρωτογνωρες φτανεις σε αυτο το σημειο ...
> Που στο καλο μπορει να χαθει τελειως ,παντελως ολο αυτο που ενοιωθες ,γιατι μιλαμε για πληρη αδιαφορια ετσι?...ή καλυτερα πως το αφησες να χαθει τελειως ..
> ...


Μαριλου, έχεις δίκιο σε κάποια από αυτά που λες. Όμως, περιγράφεις τα πράγματα όπως αυτά θα έπρεπε να είναι και όχι όπως είναι. Ναι, σε έναν τέτοιο κόσμο, έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι όλα. Αλλά δεν ζούμε σε ένα τέλειο κόσμο.
Επίσης, δεν ξέρεις μέχρι που είναι τα όρια ενός ζευγαριού. Εσύ πχ με τον Ανέστη μπορεί αν είστε μαζί χωρίς δυσκολίες για είκοσι χρόνια. Αν όμως τα φτιάξεις μαζί μου, μπορεί να μην αντέχουμε ο ένας τον άλλο ούτε μήνα. Το κάθε ζευγάρι έχει διαφορετικό χρονικό ορίζοντα που μπορεί να ζήσει. Και όπως φαίνεται, ο θεματοθετης με τη γυναίκα του ούτε δέκα χρόνια δεν τράβηξαν. Δεν φταινε όμως. Εκείνοι πίστεψαν ότι θα την πάλευαν. Δεν έγινε όμως αυτό. Δεν είναι μέντιουμ φυσικά να προβλέψουν τι θα γίνει τόσο μακρυά στο μέλλον. Έκαναν και δοκιμή, δεν τους βγήκε, καλό θα είναι να πάνε παρακάτω. Φροντίζοντας φυσικά τα παιδιά τους. Αλλά και τους εθατους τους. Νέοι άνθρωποι ειναι νομίζω είναι κρίμα να τυραννιουνται έτσι. Μπορεί να ξαναφτιάξουν κάλλιστα στη ζωή τους. Γιατί να αναλυθούν σε μια σχέση τόσο άσχημη στην οποία δύστυχουν?

Αυτά κυρίως τα λέω για κάτι αλλά ποστ που διάβασα που του λένε να κάτσει για τα λεφτά η επειδή δεν θα βρει τίποτα καλύτερο, γιατί στα σαράντα του δεν παίζουν άλλες σχέσεις. Δηλαδή να κάθεται να υποφέρει για να μην πληρώσει λεφτά. Το άκρων αωτόν της φιλαργυρίας. Έλεος βρε παιδιά. Δεν μετριούνται όλα με χρήμα.
Δεν απαντάω σε εσένα στην τελευταία παραγραφο

----------


## Marilou

> Μαριλου, έχεις δίκιο σε κάποια από αυτά που λες. Όμως, π*εριγράφεις τα πράγματα όπως αυτά θα έπρεπε* να είναι και όχι όπως είναι. Ναι, σε έναν τέτοιο κόσμο, έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι όλα. Αλλά δεν ζούμε σε ένα τέλειο κόσμο.
> Επίσης, δεν ξέρεις μέχρι που είναι τα όρια ενός ζευγαριού. *Εσύ πχ με τον Ανέστη μπορεί αν είστε μαζί χωρίς δυσκολίες για είκοσι χρόνια. Αν όμως τα φτιάξεις μαζί μου, μπορεί να μην αντέχουμε ο ένας τον άλλο ούτε μήνα*. Το κάθε ζευγάρι έχει διαφορετικό χρονικό ορίζοντα που μπορεί να ζήσει. Και όπως φαίνεται, ο θεματοθετης με τη γυναίκα του ούτε δέκα χρόνια δεν τράβηξαν. Δεν φταινε όμως. Εκείνοι πίστεψαν ότι θα την πάλευαν. Δεν έγινε όμως αυτό. Δεν είναι μέντιουμ φυσικά να προβλέψουν τι θα γίνει τόσο μακρυά στο μέλλον. Έκαναν και δοκιμή, δεν τους βγήκε, καλό θα είναι να πάνε παρακάτω. Φροντίζοντας φυσικά τα παιδιά τους. Αλλά και τους εθατους τους. Νέοι άνθρωποι ειναι νομίζω είναι κρίμα να τυραννιουνται έτσι. Μπορεί να ξαναφτιάξουν κάλλιστα στη ζωή τους. Γιατί να αναλυθούν σε μια σχέση τόσο άσχημη στην οποία δύστυχουν?
> 
> Αυτά κυρίως τα λέω για κάτι αλλά ποστ που διάβασα που του λένε να κάτσει για τα λεφτά η επειδή δεν θα βρει τίποτα καλύτερο, γιατί στα σαράντα του δεν παίζουν άλλες σχέσεις. Δηλαδή να κάθεται να υποφέρει για να μην πληρώσει λεφτά. Το άκρων αωτόν της φιλαργυρίας. Έλεος βρε παιδιά. Δεν μετριούνται όλα με χρήμα.
> Δεν απαντάω σε εσένα στην τελευταία παραγραφο


Καλημερα!
Οντως τα πραγματα ετσι πρεπει να ειναι και για να ειναι χρειαζεται πολυ δουλεια και θεληση.Δεν υπαρχει τελειος κοσμος ,δεν υπαρχει τελειος γαμος ,σχεση και ονειρικες καταστασεις ...Αυτα με συνχωρεις χρησημοποιουντε μονο απο ονειροπολους και σε αντιθετη περιπτωση είρωνες γιατι πολυ απλα δεν μπορουν να τα αγγιξουν... ...
Για να τα πετυχεις αυτα δεν πρεπει να εισαι τιποτα απο τα δυο ..Πολυ απλα πρεπει να εισαι κατασταλαγμενος στο τι θες απο την ζωη σου ,ικανοποιημενος και το κυριοτερο να εισαι γεματος απο παντου ,ειδικα απο την αγαπη σου ..
Τωρα αν συμβαινουν σε καθε ζευγαρι αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα και ειπαμε ποιοι παραγοντες το καθοριζουν ....


Τωρα οσο αφορα τον Ανεστη-Αντρα μου φανταζομαι θελεις να πεις (να ξερεις γελαω γιατι βλεπω κανει ακομα τα δικα του.....ακομα γελαω με τα προηγουμενα που εχουμε πει )δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι εικοσι χρονια εκ των πραγματων εχουμε ζησει σχεδον τα παντα ,αρρωστιες ,απωλειες γονιων και άλλων ,δυσκολιες οικονομικες οταν ξεκινησαμε την δικη μας δουλεια ,αγωνια για σπιτια-επιχειρήσεις που φτιαξαμε και το κυριοτερο τρελλες αγωνιες σε θεματα υγειας παιδιων ,αποκαταστασης, εξετασεων ,χειρουργειων και και και να σου γραφω μεχρι αυριο ,οποτε βλεπεις ειμαστε ακομα ζωντανοι και δοξα το θεο αγαπημενοι περισσοτερο απο οταν γνωριστικαμε .Μεχρι σημερα τουλαχιστον ,αυριο δεν ξερεις ποτε .....Δεν τον λες και τελειο γαμο ,γιατι μεσα απο ολα αυτα υπηρξαν και εντασεις και τριβες ....

Δεν επαιξε ποτε θεμα βιας σε οποια μορφη της θες , κερατώματος το κυριοτερο, αν και υπηρχαν σε ολα αυτα τα χρονια πολλοί εξωτρικοι παραγοντες που ανετα μπορουσα και εγω και εκεινος να τους εκμεταλευτουμε αναλόγως αλλα δεν το καναμε κυριαρχησε και η λογικη και ο σεβασμος και μαλλον η πληροτητα των δεδομενων στιγμων .....και ενα τελευταιο για εμεμνα που ηταν και το πιο σημαντικο ,τι ειδους πατερας θα ειναι ο αλλος ..θα μου πεις αυτο δεν το ξερεις ,συμφωνω ,αλλα δειγματα εχεις οταν ζεις μαζι του πριν τον γαμο και τα βλεπεις απο την συμπεριφορα του πανω σε αυτο το κομματι οπως διακρινεις και την επιθυμεια του για κατι τετοιο .
Αυτα τα δυο τελευταια για εμενα ειναι τα πιο βασικα και αν συνέβαιναν ναι ,εκει θα μιλουσα και για διαζυγιο και για τα παντα ...Το να παει ενας απο τους δυο μας με αλλον ανθρωπο ,να βρεθει ερωτικα μαζι του σημαινει και το τελος αυτοματα .Ειναι τα δικα μας ορια ,αυτο δεν το διαπραγματευεται ουτε εκεινος ουτε εγω και δεν σηκωνω ειδικα εγω προφασεις του στυλ στιγμη αδυναμιας ,παραμέληση που ειναι καθαρα δικαιολογιες απο την στιγμη που δεν υφιστατε κατι τετοιο ετσι ?την δεδομενη περιοδο ...
Δεν θα μπορω εγω να λειτουργησω σαν ανθρωπος μετα γιατι καθε φορα ,το ξερω θα μου ερχονται αυτες οι σκεψεις ,οποτε προκειμενου να κανω μια τετοια παραχωρηση για να μην πονεσω συναισθηματικα αλλα να τρωω την ψυχη μου δεν θα το κανω ακομα και δεκα παιδια να ειχα ...Εκει θα φροντισω ,θα εξοπλιστω με οποιο τροπο μπορο να προχωρησω σε ενα διαζυγιο πολυ βελουδινο στα δικα τους ματια ...
Τωρα αν ημουν μαζι σου το ιδιο θα συνεβαινε και στο υπογράφω ,γιατι εγω τουλαχιστον γαμο απο συμφέρων ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο λογο δεν θα εκανα ...Οποτε απο αγαπη και ερωτα θα ειμασταν μαζι και αν δεν υφιστατνται αυτοι οι λογοι που ηταν τα δικα μου στανταρ τοτε θα χωριζαμε ...

Βλεπεις λοιπον δεν εχει να κανει με τον εκαστοτε συντροφο η προσωπικη σου αποφαση αλλα με καθαρα ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ σου στανταρ ...Αρα οτι προκυπτει πρεπει να δουλεύεις πρωτα με τον ευατο σου και κατ επεκταση και με τον ανθρωπο σου και να μην περιμενεις μια κατασταση να διαιωνίζεται για χρονια εφησυχασμενος οτι αν δεν διορθωθει δεν φταεις εσυ και υπαρχει και το διαζυγιο ..
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση αυτο το διαγραφεις ,διαζυγιο δεν υπαρχει ,μονο λογος να πολεμας ..

Αυτα ισχυουν για εμενα καθαρα που βγηκαν συμπερασματικα και καθαρα βιωματικα ολα αυτα τα χρονια ..Ολοι περναμε δυσκολα να το ξερεις ,δεν υπαρχει γαμος με βελουδινες καταστασεις ...
Υπαρχει γαμος με πολυ πιο χοντρα σκηνικα απο αυτα που συζηταμε τωρα ,...

Νομιζω χασαμε το νοημα ολου αυτου ...υπαρχουν γαμοι που παλευουν χρονια που εχουν μεσα σε αυτον παιδια με αναπηριες ,παιδια βουτηγμενα στα ναρκωτικα ,αντιμετωπιζουν οι ιδιοι χρονια προβληματα υγειας ,απωλειες και σε ανθρωπινο δυναμικο και οικονομικες και παρ ολα αυτες τις σφαλιαρες ειναι μαζι εχοντας και μια στρωμμενη συναισθηματικη οσο γινεται ζωη ...Εκει δηλαδη τι γινεται ?
Αυτοι δεν ειναι ανθρωποι ,δεν εχουν αναγκες ?Εχουν και πολυ περισσοτερο συναισθηματικες σε πληροφορώ γιατι ζω και μια τετοια οικογενεια απο πολυ κοντα και πραγματικα τους θαυμαζω.
Αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ομως ξερουν πολυ καλα τι εχει σημασια και τι αξιζει πραγματικα στην ζωη ...Εχουν πιασει το νοημα που λενε ..Ολοι οι αλλοι μιζεριαζουμε πολλες φορες και ειμαστε τοσο εγωιστες που το μονο που μας νοιαζει ειναι ο βαθμος ηδονης μας ....

Ξερεις τι με νευριαζει σε πολλες περιπτωσεις που καποιοι δεν εχουν σοβαρα θεματα μεσα στο γαμο τους και ξαφνικα θυμουντε γιατι δεν τους κανει κουκου το πουλι τους ,γιατι θελουν να βρουν τροπους να ξεπηδήσουν χωρις να μην τους παρει χαμπαρι η γυναικα τους ή ο αντρας τους και οταν ερχονται εδω και τα λενε και τους τα λες φορα παρτιδα στο παιζουν ειδήμονες και ξερολες ...(μην παρεξηγηθω δεν το λεω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα)
Εχουν το θρασσος να κρινουν εσενα που τους λες το αυτονοητο μονο και μονο για να κρυψουν τα δικα τους αποθημενα .....
Αυτα εγω δεν μπορω καλο μου ....Αυτα για εμενα ειναι να στο πω χοντρα μπαρουφες και οποιος θελει ας παρεξηγηθει .Εγω θα τα λεω ....

Ουτε ο γαμος ,ουτε τα παιδια ειναι παιχνιδι και αν δεν εισαι ικανος να κουμανταρεις πρωτα τον ευατο σου σε καποιο βαθμο καλυτερα μεινε σε μια ελευθερη σχεση και κανε οτι γουσταρεις .
Και το κυριοτερο αν εσυ νομιζεις οτι εισαι κατασταλαγμενος και ξερεις τι θες να εισαι διπλά υποψιασμενος και να εχεις ζησει αρκετα με το συντροφο σου πριν παρεις μια τετοια αποφαση .
Τωρα αν ολα αυτα εχουν γινει και παλι προκειπτουν θεματα ,εκει ενταξει παιζει και ο παραγοντας τυχη και φυσικα θα υπαρχουν και τα διαζυγια ...
Τιποτα ομως δεν αφηνεται καθαρα στην τυχη και φυσικα δεν λες ξεκιναμε κατι τοσο σημαντικοκια και θα δουμε αν στην πορεια πετυχει το πειραμα ..

Αυτα, νομιζω μετα απο ολα αυτα εγινα κατανοητη τι θεωρω εγω να συμβαινει οταν εισαι μεσα σε ενα γαμο με παιδια και τι οχι ...Ο καθενας μας μπορει να κανει και να υποστηριζει οτι θελει ,ειναι καθαρα δικαιωματα του ,αλλωστε τα αποτελεμσατα των πραξεων του αυτος τα επωμίζεται ,αλλα δυστηχως βλεπουμε τωρα τελευταια ολο και πιο πολυ τα μεγαλυτερα θυματα σε αυτες τις υποθεσεις ειναι τα παιδια και οχι οι ιδιοι οι γονεις .
Αυτο ας κρατησουμε και ο καθενας ας δει την καμπουρα του ,αν φτανει να ¨ταισει ¨και την δικη του ψυχη αλλα και των παιδιων του ωστε να ειναι ηρεμος και ευτυχισμενος ...
Κρητίς ολων αυτων ειναι ΜΟΝΟ τα παιδια μας και οχι ενας παντελως αγνωστος ..

----------


## elis

Ναι μαριλου με εσενα γυναικα παει ο αλλοσ 20 χρονια οι αλλεσ δεν ξερουν που τουσ πανε τα τεσσερα

----------


## Yugi m

> Καλημερα!
> Οντως τα πραγματα ετσι πρεπει να ειναι και για να ειναι χρειαζεται πολυ δουλεια και θεληση.Δεν υπαρχει τελειος κοσμος ,δεν υπαρχει τελειος γαμος ,σχεση και ονειρικες καταστασεις ...Αυτα με συνχωρεις χρησημοποιουντε μονο απο ονειροπολους και σε αντιθετη περιπτωση είρωνες γιατι πολυ απλα δεν μπορουν να τα αγγιξουν... ...
> Για να τα πετυχεις αυτα δεν πρεπει να εισαι τιποτα απο τα δυο ..Πολυ απλα πρεπει να εισαι κατασταλαγμενος στο τι θες απο την ζωη σου ,ικανοποιημενος και το κυριοτερο να εισαι γεματος απο παντου ,ειδικα απο την αγαπη σου ..
> Τωρα αν συμβαινουν σε καθε ζευγαρι αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα και ειπαμε ποιοι παραγοντες το καθοριζουν ....
> 
> 
> Τωρα οσο αφορα τον Ανεστη-Αντρα μου φανταζομαι θελεις να πεις (να ξερεις γελαω γιατι βλεπω κανει ακομα τα δικα του.....ακομα γελαω με τα προηγουμενα που εχουμε πει )δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι εικοσι χρονια εκ των πραγματων εχουμε ζησει σχεδον τα παντα ,αρρωστιες ,απωλειες γονιων και άλλων ,δυσκολιες οικονομικες οταν ξεκινησαμε την δικη μας δουλεια ,αγωνια για σπιτια-επιχειρήσεις που φτιαξαμε και το κυριοτερο τρελλες αγωνιες σε θεματα υγειας παιδιων ,αποκαταστασης, εξετασεων ,χειρουργειων και και και να σου γραφω μεχρι αυριο ,οποτε βλεπεις ειμαστε ακομα ζωντανοι και δοξα το θεο αγαπημενοι περισσοτερο απο οταν γνωριστικαμε .Μεχρι σημερα τουλαχιστον ,αυριο δεν ξερεις ποτε .....Δεν τον λες και τελειο γαμο ,γιατι μεσα απο ολα αυτα υπηρξαν και εντασεις και τριβες ....
> 
> Δεν επαιξε ποτε θεμα βιας σε οποια μορφη της θες , κερατώματος το κυριοτερο, αν και υπηρχαν σε ολα αυτα τα χρονια πολλοί εξωτρικοι παραγοντες που ανετα μπορουσα και εγω και εκεινος να τους εκμεταλευτουμε αναλόγως αλλα δεν το καναμε κυριαρχησε και η λογικη και ο σεβασμος και μαλλον η πληροτητα των δεδομενων στιγμων .....και ενα τελευταιο για εμεμνα που ηταν και το πιο σημαντικο ,τι ειδους πατερας θα ειναι ο αλλος ..θα μου πεις αυτο δεν το ξερεις ,συμφωνω ,αλλα δειγματα εχεις οταν ζεις μαζι του πριν τον γαμο και τα βλεπεις απο την συμπεριφορα του πανω σε αυτο το κομματι οπως διακρινεις και την επιθυμεια του για κατι τετοιο .
> ...


Καλημέρα! Μαριλου, πάλι τοποθετείς το θέμα σε άλλη βάση. Αυτά τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρεις για προβλήματα υγείας, ναρκωτικών η ψυχολογικά ΔΕΝ είναι προβλήματα που αφορούν το ίδιο το ζευγάρι. Δεν ήταν υπό τον έλεγχο τους δηλαδή και ούτε μπορούν και να τα λύσουν μόνοι τους. Χρειάζονται μια εξωτερική βοήθεια είτε γιατρού στην περίπτωση της αρρώστιας, είτε ψυχολόγου στις άλλες περιπτώσεις. Όμως, αυτά που λες δεν είναι θέματα που πηγάζουν από το ίδιο το ζευγάρι και μοιραία του προκαλούν φθορά. Δεν υπήρξε κάτι τέτοιο στον θεματοθετη. Ούτε αρρώστια, ούτε ναρκωτικά, ούτε οικονομικά προβλήματα. Από όσο μας είπε και αυτός και η γυναίκα του και ταπαιδια τη είναι υγιείς και μάλιστα έχουν και μια οικονομική άνεση να συντηρούν δύο παιδιά. Το θέμα επομένως δεν είναι ότι ήρθε κάποιος απρόβλεπτος εξωτερικός παράγοντας όπως πχ η αρρώστια και τους απομάκρυνε. Αν ίσχυε αυτό, θα του έλεγα κι εγώ πήγαινε βρε ςδεττερη δουλειά να λυθεί πχ το οικονομικό πρόβλημα που τυχόν έχετε.

Αντιθέτως, εδω μόνοι τους απομακρύνθηκαν. Χωρίς οικονομικά προβλήματα η σοβαρές ασθενειες. Ναι ίσως ήταν λάθος που ξεκίνησαν τη σχέση τους όπως φαίνεται, αλλά οκ. Δεν θα τους σταυρώσουμε κιόλας. Ούτε χρονομηχανή έχει εφευρεθεί να γυρίσουν το χρόνο πίσω και να μην παντρευτούν. Αυτό που τώρα μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να σταματήσουν αυτό τον ήδη διαλυμένο γάμο τους και να πάνε μπροστά. Ίσως στα τριάντα τους πίστεψαν ότι ήταν όντως εκεί ο ένας για τον άλλον, αλλά τελικά δεν τα κατάφεραν. Αν δεν δοκίμαζαν, δεν θα μάθαιναν ποτέ όμως. Για αυτό και πρότεινα στο θεματοθετη χωρισμό.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι το πας πιο γενικά, αλλά δυστυχώς ενα ζευγάρι είναι δύσκολο να προβλέψει στα τριάντα του πως θα ειναι στα σαράντα πενήντα η ογδόντα του. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ομως ότι δεν μπορεί και να δοκιμάζει το γάμο, αν φυσικά βλέπει κάποια θετικά σημαδια

----------


## Marilou

Υugim μια είναι η βάση καλό μου !
Η βάση είναι ο γάμος ,όλα τα άλλα πάνε και έρχονται ,αυτο λέμε .
Πάνω στο γάμο θα χτιστεί η ζωή σου από εδώ και πέρα με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό .
Τέλος το εγώ ,από εδώ και πέρα είναι το εμείς !
Ανάλογα λοιπόν με το τι έρχεται ενεργής.
Δεν είναι επιστήμη ,ειναι παραπάνω από απλά κάποια πράγματα .
Εμείς έχουμε την τάση να τα μπερδεύουμε μεσα στο μυαλό μας....Ίσως επειδή πρώτη φορά τα αντιμετωπίζουμε και πελαγωνουμε ..
Καθαρό μυαλό σε όλα συζήτηση και ηρεμία χρειάζονται ,τα πάντα !

----------


## elis

Εγω ενα φιλο που εχω που χωρισε ετσι σαν κι εσενα προβληματα πολυτελειασ ειχε κι αυτο που του ειπαν ειναι οτι ο χωρισμοσ ειναι για πλουσιουσ οι αλλοι καθονται κ τρωνε στη μαπα ο ενασ τον αλλον

----------


## mantelas nelson

> Βρε Μαντέλα σου λέει ο άλλος ότι τέσσερα χρόνια θέλει να κάνει σεξ, αλλά δεν του βγαίνει με τη γυναίκα του. Και εντέλει αυτοικανοποιειται. Τι σχέση έχουν οι κλανιές και ο άνεμος?


Αυτό έκανε και ο Χαικάλης και βγήκε υπουργός στο τέλος, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ που θα σε βγάλει μία κατάσταση.

----------


## aeolus74

> Το μηχανικό κομμάτι του σεξ κανονικά λειτουργεί, λειτουργεί με την τριβή ενός κώλου πάνω στον τέτοιο σου από μία τυχαία,σε ένα μπαρ στον άντρα, με πρωινές στύσεις, με την πίεση από το νερό του ντουζ στην γυναίκα, με χίλιους τρόπους. Μετά επειδή είμαστε διαφορετικά ζώα, επιλέγουμε υποτίθεται με ποιόν θα κάνουμε σεξ και είμαστε το μόνο ζώο που κάνει σεξ για ευχαρίστηση.
> 
> Το ερωτικό τι σημαίνει δηλαδή, αυτή που θες να θέλει κοινή ζωή μαζί σου ? Να επικοινωνεί με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο μαζί σου ?


Καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις και συμφωνώ ως ένα βαθμό, αλλά ίσως είναι καλό να γίνει ένας διαχωρισμός μεταξύ του "σεξουαλικού" και του "ερωτικού". Δεν είναι ταυτόσημες έννοιες. Δλδ μπορεί να υπάρχει το σεξουαλικό χωρίς το ερωτικό (πχ η ***** με την οποία περνάς πολύ ωραία και γουστάρεις κάργα αλλά δεν την ερωτεύεσαι). Νομίζω ότι ο θεματοθέτης αναζητά το δεύτερο, αναζητά να ερωτευτεί και όχι απλά να ικανοποιήσει τις σεξουαλικές του ανάγκες.

----------


## Yugi m

> Αυτό έκανε και ο Χαικάλης και βγήκε υπουργός στο τέλος, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ που θα σε βγάλει μία κατάσταση.


Τι έκανε ο Χαϊκάλης? Αυτοικανοποιουταν η εριχνε κλανιές στον άνεμο? Τόσο εύκολο είναι να γίνεις υπουργός ας πούμε????

----------


## Yugi m

> Εγω ενα φιλο που εχω που χωρισε ετσι σαν κι εσενα προβληματα πολυτελειασ ειχε κι αυτο που του ειπαν ειναι οτι ο χωρισμοσ ειναι για πλουσιουσ οι αλλοι καθονται κ τρωνε στη μαπα ο ενασ τον αλλον


Ενώ αν έμενε και αποκτούσε ψυχολογικά θα ήταν καλύτερα? Βρε παιδιά, τι μου λέτε? Επίσης μήπως ο φίλος σου δεν έδινε διατροφές και τα λοιπά? Η μήπως είχαν κληρονομικά θέματα? Εγώ ξέρω αρκετά ζευγάρια που έχουν χωρίσει, χωρίς να είναι πλούσιοι. 
Σόρρυ, δηλαδή τι προτείνετε στο θεματοθετη? Να κάτσει με μια γυναίκα που δεν αγαπάει, δεν βλέπει ερωτικά, δεν επικοινωνεί μαζί της, και δεν την αντέχει, για να μη δώσει ένα ποσό για να βγάλει διαζύγιο???

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά. Είναι η ποψη σας προφανώς, αλλά διαφωνω

----------


## Yugi m

> Υugim μια είναι η βάση καλό μου !
> Η βάση είναι ο γάμος ,όλα τα άλλα πάνε και έρχονται ,αυτο λέμε .
> Πάνω στο γάμο θα χτιστεί η ζωή σου από εδώ και πέρα με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό .
> Τέλος το εγώ ,από εδώ και πέρα είναι το εμείς !
> Ανάλογα λοιπόν με το τι έρχεται ενεργής.
> Δεν είναι επιστήμη ,ειναι παραπάνω από απλά κάποια πράγματα .
> Εμείς έχουμε την τάση να τα μπερδεύουμε μεσα στο μυαλό μας....Ίσως επειδή πρώτη φορά τα αντιμετωπίζουμε και πελαγωνουμε ..
> Καθαρό μυαλό σε όλα συζήτηση και ηρεμία χρειάζονται ,τα πάντα !


Όντως, καθαρό μυαλό χρειάζεται. Για να δεις ότι σε κάποιες καταστάσεις δεν πάει άλλο και να τις λύσεις. συμφωνούμε.

Και όπως λέει και ένας φιλόσοφος του μεσαίωνα, η απλούστερη εξήγηση είναι συνήθως και η πιο σωστή.

Στο θέμα εδώ είναι ότι δεν ταίριαζαν οι δύο αυτοί άνθρωποι. Έπρεπε να το δουν, δεν το είδαν, λάθος τους, δεν θα τους κρεμάσουμε κιόλας. Από εδώ και πέρα πρέπει να πάρουν τη λιγότερο επώδυνη απόφαση, να χωρίσουν δηλαδή. Και στη συνέχεια να διδαχτούν από το λάθος τους αυτό και να πάνε παρακάτω.

Επίσης, Μαριλου, μήπως τ εμείς καμιά φορά γινεται εύκολα εγώ?

----------


## aeolus74

> Όντως, καθαρό μυαλό χρειάζεται. Για να δεις ότι σε κάποιες καταστάσεις δεν πάει άλλο και να τις λύσεις. συμφωνούμε.
> 
> Και όπως λέει και ένας φιλόσοφος του μεσαίωνα,* η απλούστερη εξήγηση είναι συνήθως και η πιο σωστή*.
> 
> Στο θέμα εδώ είναι ότι δεν ταίριαζαν οι δύο αυτοί άνθρωποι. Έπρεπε να το δουν, δεν το είδαν, λάθος τους, δεν θα τους κρεμάσουμε κιόλας. Από εδώ και πέρα πρέπει να πάρουν τη λιγότερο επώδυνη απόφαση, να χωρίσουν δηλαδή. Και στη συνέχεια να διδαχτούν από το λάθος τους αυτό και να πάνε παρακάτω.
> 
> Επίσης, Μαριλου, μήπως τ εμείς καμιά φορά γινεται εύκολα εγώ?


η ανθρωπότητα είναι γεμάτη από απλουστευμένες ερμηνείες της πραγματικότητας, οι οποίες συνήθως είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας ή που μπορεί να παραβλέπουν άλλες σημαντικές πτυχές του ζητήματος. Και αυτό διότι αυτό που συμβαίνει δεν το καθορίζει μόνο ένας παράγοντας αλλά πολλοί που μπορεί να αλληλεπιδρούν μεταξύ τους. Γι αυτό, ας μην είμαστε τόσο σίγουροι για τις απλές εξηγήσεις.

----------


## mantelas nelson

> (πχ η ***** με την οποία περνάς πολύ ωραία και γουστάρεις κάργα αλλά δεν την ερωτεύεσαι).ς.


Βλέπω γνωρίζεις την πρώην γυναίκα μου.

----------


## aeolus74

> Βλέπω γνωρίζεις την πρώην γυναίκα μου.


χαχα, αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι όταν μια σχέση την κρατάμε μόνο για να περνάμε καλά σεξουλικά, συνήθως δεν πληγωνόμαστε (όσο ***** και να είναι) γιατί δεν έχουμε επενδύσει συναισθηματικά και δεν έχουμε αγκιστρωθεί συναισθηματικά. Αν πονέσουμε τότε υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Marilou

> Όντως, καθαρό μυαλό χρειάζεται. Για να δεις ότι σε κάποιες καταστάσεις δεν πάει άλλο και να τις λύσεις. συμφωνούμε.
> 
> Και όπως λέει και ένας φιλόσοφος του μεσαίωνα, η απλούστερη εξήγηση είναι συνήθως και η πιο σωστή.
> 
> Στο θέμα εδώ είναι ότι δεν ταίριαζαν οι δύο αυτοί άνθρωποι. Έπρεπε να το δουν, δεν το είδαν, λάθος τους, δεν θα τους κρεμάσουμε κιόλας. Από εδώ και πέρα πρέπει να πάρουν τη λιγότερο επώδυνη απόφαση, να χωρίσουν δηλαδή. Και στη συνέχεια να διδαχτούν από το λάθος τους αυτό και να πάνε παρακάτω.
> 
> *Επίσης, Μαριλου, μήπως τ εμείς καμιά φορά γινεται εύκολα εγώ?*


Καλημερα !

Ανετα γινεται ,ευκολα ,γρηγορα και αβιαστα που λενε .
Αυτο ειναι και η μεγαλη πληγη σε ολες τις σχεσεις οχι μονο μεσα σε ενα γαμο ..

Δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα απο τον εγωκεντρισμο σε εναν ανθρωπο .Ειναι το κυριο χαρακτηριστικο που προσπαθεις να καταλαβεις αν υπαρχει .Αν το διακρινεις τοτε οχι μονο σχεση μην κανεις μαζι του αλλα ουτε σε φιλικο επιπεδο να προσπαθησεις να τον εχεις ..

Οι ανθρωποι σε οποια ηλικία και να ειναι παντα πρεπει να αφηνουν ενα περιθωριο λαθους στον ευατο τους .Αυτο νομιζω ειναι αυτο που τους καθοριζει στην πορεια τους και στις σχεσεις τους ....

----------


## elis

> Ενώ αν έμενε και αποκτούσε ψυχολογικά θα ήταν καλύτερα? Βρε παιδιά, τι μου λέτε? Επίσης μήπως ο φίλος σου δεν έδινε διατροφές και τα λοιπά? Η μήπως είχαν κληρονομικά θέματα? Εγώ ξέρω αρκετά ζευγάρια που έχουν χωρίσει, χωρίς να είναι πλούσιοι. 
> Σόρρυ, δηλαδή τι προτείνετε στο θεματοθετη? Να κάτσει με μια γυναίκα που δεν αγαπάει, δεν βλέπει ερωτικά, δεν επικοινωνεί μαζί της, και δεν την αντέχει, για να μη δώσει ένα ποσό για να βγάλει διαζύγιο???
> 
> Τι να πω ρε παιδιά. Είναι η ποψη σας προφανώς, αλλά διαφωνω


Τιποτα δεν ειχε ο φιλοσ μου ωραιοσ αυτοσ ωραια η γυναικα του λεφτα μικρομεσαιοσ προσ τα πανω κανενα 30αρι χιλιαρικα αλλα ηθελε να ξενογαμησει και σου λεει με τα λεφτα που βγαζω μπορω να βρω αλλη ουτε τα παιδια σκεφτηκε ουτε τιποτα να κατσει να φαει στη μαπα τη γυναικα του και να ηρεμησει κι ασ βγαλει ψυχολογικα δε θα παθει τιποτα εμεισ τι παθαμε δηλαδη

----------


## elis

Τι διαφωνεισ εσυ υποστηριζεισ οτι ολα γινονται με λεφτα δεν γινονται ολα με λεφτα ειναι κ τα παιδια γι αυτο παμε κατα διαολου γτ οσοι εχουν λεφτα νομιζουν οτι μπορουν να κανουν τα παντα δεν ειναι ετσι αυτα πληρονωνται αλλιωσ τα παιδια δεν εξαγοραζονται μεχρι τα 25 μετα αλλοτριωνονται απο την κοινωνια

----------


## elis

Ελπιζω να ξερετε τι γινεται με τα λεφτα πωσ τα κλεβουν κλπ και κανουν τουσ πλουσιουσ και δεν το μαθαινει κανεισ μεχρι να πεθανουν αμα εισαι γιατροσ να εισαι πονηρη οι πλουσιοι ειναι πολυ λιγοτεροι απο οτι φαινονται δε θελω να σου πω αλλα ,αλλα δε λυνονται ολα με τα λεφτα τα παιδια δεν ειναι ποσα

----------


## Maria36

Διαβάζω τις απαντήσεις σας κ πραγματικά απορώ..προς τι τόση ανάλυση;Ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του όρια..δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες αντοχές..Κ είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο θεματοθετης ξέρει πολύ καλά τι θέλει..έχει ήδη αποφασίσει..Τον τρόπο ψάχνει ο άνθρωπος να το κάνει όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται..

----------


## blackrabbit

> Διαβάζω τις απαντήσεις σας κ πραγματικά απορώ..προς τι τόση ανάλυση;Ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του όρια..δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες αντοχές..Κ είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο θεματοθετης ξέρει πολύ καλά τι θέλει..έχει ήδη αποφασίσει..Τον τρόπο ψάχνει ο άνθρωπος να το κάνει όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται..


Ισχύει. Αλλά Μακάρι να ήμουν σίγουρος για αυτό που θέλω. Το άγνωστο με φοβίζει. Αλλά εδώ δεν μπορώ να κάτσω για πολύ ακόμα.
Σε άλλα νέα σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη μου συνεδρία με ψυχολόγο ψυχοθεραπεύτρια. Δεν έχω άσχημη εντύπωση. Θα δείξει στις επόμενες συνεδρίες. 
Πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση πως μιλούσα πάρα πολύ με κάποιες παρεμβολές δικές της. Στο τέλος τη ρώτησα. Αφού στα είπα όλα όσα ήθελα να σου πω στην επόμενη συνεδρία μάλλον δε θα έχω πολλά να πω. Πως θα λειτουργήσει; Μου είπε ότι στις πρώτες θεραπείες παίρνει ιστορικό και μετά αναλαμβάνει αυτή. Πάντως απ αυτά που είπε δεν βλέπει να υπάρχει φως στο γάμο μου. όχι ότι περίμενα ψυχολόγο να μου το πει... απλά σκεφτόμουν μήπως κάνω λάθος

----------


## Maria36

> Ισχύει. Αλλά Μακάρι να ήμουν σίγουρος για αυτό που θέλω. Το άγνωστο με φοβίζει. Αλλά εδώ δεν μπορώ να κάτσω για πολύ ακόμα.
> Σε άλλα νέα σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη μου συνεδρία με ψυχολόγο ψυχοθεραπεύτρια. Δεν έχω άσχημη εντύπωση. Θα δείξει στις επόμενες συνεδρίες. 
> Πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση πως μιλούσα πάρα πολύ με κάποιες παρεμβολές δικές της. Στο τέλος τη ρώτησα. Αφού στα είπα όλα όσα ήθελα να σου πω στην επόμενη συνεδρία μάλλον δε θα έχω πολλά να πω. Πως θα λειτουργήσει; Μου είπε ότι στις πρώτες θεραπείες παίρνει ιστορικό και μετά αναλαμβάνει αυτή. Πάντως απ αυτά που είπε δεν βλέπει να υπάρχει φως στο γάμο μου. όχι ότι περίμενα ψυχολόγο να μου το πει... απλά σκεφτόμουν μήπως κάνω λάθος


Πολύ καλά έκανες κ ξεκίνησες ψυχοθεραπεία!!Εχεις ανάγκη να μιλήσεις κ να ακουστείς!!
Εγώ από τα λεγόμενα σου καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι σίγουρος για την απόφαση σου την οποία πήρες μετά από πολύ σκέψη..Πήρες το χρόνο σου..ζύγισες τα πράγματα κ κατέληξες σε ένα συμπέρασμα..Απλά έχεις την ανάγκη να σου επιβεβαιώσουν κ οι άλλοι ότι κανεις το σωστό..Να μην κουβαλάς μέσα σου τύψεις..Κάτι που για μένα σε καθιστά άνθρωπο υπεύθυνο.
Εύχομαι να κανεις το καλύτερο για σένα!!

----------


## blackrabbit

> Πολύ καλά έκανες κ ξεκίνησες ψυχοθεραπεία!!Εχεις ανάγκη να μιλήσεις κ να ακουστείς!!
> Εγώ από τα λεγόμενα σου καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι σίγουρος για την απόφαση σου την οποία πήρες μετά από πολύ σκέψη..Πήρες το χρόνο σου..ζύγισες τα πράγματα κ κατέληξες σε ένα συμπέρασμα..Απλά έχεις την ανάγκη να σου επιβεβαιώσουν κ οι άλλοι ότι κανεις το σωστό..Να μην κουβαλάς μέσα σου τύψεις..Κάτι που για μένα σε καθιστά άνθρωπο υπεύθυνο.
> Εύχομαι να κανεις το καλύτερο για σένα!!


Nαι. Επίσης ο πόνος που θα προκαλέσω με εμποδίζει

----------


## Maria36

> Nαι. Επίσης ο πόνος που θα προκαλέσω με εμποδίζει


Το κατανοώ απόλυτα!!
Τη γυναίκα σου την έχεις ήδη πληγώσει με τα λόγια κ τη συμπεριφορά σου..αλλά κυρίως πληγώνεις εσένα!!Σαν να αυτοτιμωρισαι..
Τα παιδιά σου δε θα γίνουν πιο ευτυχισμένα μεγαλώνοντας σε ένα σπίτι με δυο γονείς που ούτε καν μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους..
Το σημαντικό είναι ότι ξεκίνησες ψυχοθεραπεία..κ σιγά σιγά θα βρεις όλες τις απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις..Θα νιώσεις τεράστια ανακούφιση!Ότι κ να λέμε εμείς εδώ μέσα είμαστε έξω από το χορό..

----------


## Tade

Καλημέρα! 
Ήθελα να μοιραστώ πως περνάω ακριβώς(μα ακριβώς) την ίδια κατάσταση με τον θεματοθέτη. Είμαι παντρεμένος 9 χρόνια, έχουμε ένα αγοράκι και με τη γυναίκα μου είμαστε συγκάτοικοι. Υπάρχει αγάπη(αδέρφική πλέον από πλευράς μου), επικοινωνία για τις υποχρεώσεις, το παιδί και ελάχιστα για εμάς και μηδενικό σεξ τα τελευταία 3+ χρόνια. Κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα στο μυαλό γυρνάει ότι πρέπει να τελειώσει όλο αυτό αλλά από την μια δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ τη ζωή μου χωρίς να βλέπω το παιδί μου κάθε μέρα και από την άλλη δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για μια τέτοια απόφαση. Έχω κάνει κάποιες συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο αλλά δεν έχω νοιώσει να αλλάζει κάτι μέσα μου ή να κατασταλάζω στην απόφαση. Πραγματικά όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο πιο μπερδεμένος γίνομαι. Από τη μία δε θέλω να είμαι αχάριστος αφού και την υγεία μας δόξα το Θεό έχουμε και οικονομικό πρόβλημα δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχουμε. Αλλά από την άλλη το να ζούμε σαν 70χρονοι χωρίς κανένα ίχνος έρωτα, ούτε αυτό αξίζει. Φοβάμαι ότι θα περάσουν τα χρόνια και θα μετανιώνουμε που μείναμε μαζί ίσως από συνήθεια ή για το παιδί.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημέρα! 
> Ήθελα να μοιραστώ πως περνάω ακριβώς(μα ακριβώς) την ίδια κατάσταση με τον θεματοθέτη. Είμαι παντρεμένος 9 χρόνια, έχουμε ένα αγοράκι και με τη γυναίκα μου είμαστε συγκάτοικοι. Υπάρχει αγάπη(αδέρφική πλέον από πλευράς μου), επικοινωνία για τις υποχρεώσεις, το παιδί και ελάχιστα για εμάς και μηδενικό σεξ τα τελευταία 3+ χρόνια. Κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα στο μυαλό γυρνάει ότι πρέπει να τελειώσει όλο αυτό αλλά από την μια δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ τη ζωή μου χωρίς να βλέπω το παιδί μου κάθε μέρα και από την άλλη δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για μια τέτοια απόφαση. Έχω κάνει κάποιες συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο αλλά δεν έχω νοιώσει να αλλάζει κάτι μέσα μου ή να κατασταλάζω στην απόφαση. Πραγματικά όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο πιο μπερδεμένος γίνομαι. Από τη μία δε θέλω να είμαι αχάριστος αφού και την υγεία μας δόξα το Θεό έχουμε και οικονομικό πρόβλημα δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχουμε. Αλλά από την άλλη το να ζούμε σαν 70χρονοι χωρίς κανένα ίχνος έρωτα, ούτε αυτό αξίζει. Φοβάμαι ότι θα περάσουν τα χρόνια και θα μετανιώνουμε που μείναμε μαζί ίσως από συνήθεια ή για το παιδί.


Καλημερα.
Με την συζυγο σου, το συζητησες; εκεινη τι λεει για ολα αυτα;

----------


## End_of_an_era

Εντωμεταξύ και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το περίεργο είναι που οι γυναίκες σας δεν πληγώνονται από την απομάκρυνση.

----------


## Tade

Το συζητήσαμε, ειδικά μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού ίσα που μιλούσαμε. Αποφασίσαμε να δώσουμε μια τελευταία ευκαιρία και να πάμε σε σύμβουλο. Όντος πήγαμε και μετά από λίγες επισκέψεις σταμάτησε λέγοντας ότι είναι εντάξει. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχει βελτιωθεί τίποτα, απλά δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις, συνυπάρχουμε αρμονικά(κατά κύριο λόγο) αλλά η σχέση μας σαν ζευγάρι είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτη.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Λύσατε το θέμα της επικοινωνίας. Το ερωτικό όμως;

----------


## Marilou

> Το συζητήσαμε, ειδικά μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού ίσα που μιλούσαμε. Αποφασίσαμε να δώσουμε μια τελευταία ευκαιρία και να πάμε σε σύμβουλο. Όντος πήγαμε και μετά από λίγες επισκέψεις σταμάτησε λέγοντας ότι είναι εντάξει. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχει βελτιωθεί τίποτα, απλά δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις, συνυπάρχουμε αρμονικά(κατά κύριο λόγο) αλλά η σχέση μας σαν ζευγάρι είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτη.


Καλημερα !

Τι εννοεις δεν εχει βελτιωθει τιποτα ?
Εχετε εντωπισει το βασικο θεμα που σας εφτασε εδω ?
Ολα εχουν ενα πυρήνας και απο εκει ξεκινανε ,ο βασικος πυρηνας υπαρχει ?Αυτο που σας εκανε να φτασετε στο γαμο και αργοτερα σε ενα παιδι?

----------


## Remedy

> Εντωμεταξύ και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το περίεργο είναι που οι γυναίκες σας δεν πληγώνονται από την απομάκρυνση.


εκεινες, το ξερουν....

----------


## Remedy

> Το συζητήσαμε, ειδικά μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού ίσα που μιλούσαμε. Αποφασίσαμε να δώσουμε μια τελευταία ευκαιρία και να πάμε σε σύμβουλο. Όντος πήγαμε και μετά από λίγες επισκέψεις σταμάτησε λέγοντας ότι είναι εντάξει. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχει βελτιωθεί τίποτα, απλά δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις, συνυπάρχουμε αρμονικά(κατά κύριο λόγο) αλλά η σχέση μας σαν ζευγάρι είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτη.


τι εννοουσε λεγοντας "ενταξει"; μονο για τις εντασεις πηγατε; το θεμα το ερωτικο δεν την απασχολουσε οσο εσενα; και εαν εκεινη ειπε "ενταξει", εσυ δεν της ειπες οτι ε συ δεν εισαι ενταξει εφοσον δεν λυνεται το ερωτικο σας;;;

----------


## End_of_an_era

@Remedy Πάντως από όσα λένε οι δύο σχολιαστές το δέχονταν παθητικά.

----------


## Tade

Όσες φορές και να έθεσα το ερωτικό ζήτημα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, οι απαντήσεις ήταν ότι να 'ναι. Πήγαμε και σε γιατρούς μήπως είναι κάτι οργανικό και στον ψυχολόγο αλλά τίποτα. Και εμείς δεν κοιμόμαστε εδώ και μήνες καν στο ίδιο κρεββάτι. 
Ο πυρήνας ήτανε έρωτας στην αρχή και πολύ μα πάρα πολύ υπομονή από πλευράς μου σε ότι και να συνέβαινε. 
Πλέον όμως δεν νοιώθω καμία απολύτως έλξη, ακόμα και μαγικά να λυνότανε όλα αυτά τα θέματα για τα οποία έκανα και κάνω υπομονή, δεν μπορώ να την δω ερωτικά. Αλλά δεν βλέπω και καμία διάθεση από την ίδια για κάτι παραπάνω από μια υγιή συνύπαρξη. 
Δεν νοιώθω όμως να μου αρκεί να ζω την ίδια μέρα κάθε μέρα χειρότερα από συνταξιούχος.

----------


## Remedy

> @Remedy Πάντως από όσα λένε οι δύο σχολιαστές το δέχονταν παθητικά.


υποθετω, επειδη δεν θελουν το διαζυγιο...

----------


## Remedy

> Όσες φορές και να έθεσα το ερωτικό ζήτημα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, οι απαντήσεις ήταν ότι να 'ναι. Πήγαμε και σε γιατρούς μήπως είναι κάτι οργανικό και στον ψυχολόγο αλλά τίποτα. Και εμείς δεν κοιμόμαστε εδώ και μήνες καν στο ίδιο κρεββάτι. 
> Ο πυρήνας ήτανε έρωτας στην αρχή και πολύ μα πάρα πολύ υπομονή από πλευράς μου σε ότι και να συνέβαινε. 
> Πλέον όμως δεν νοιώθω καμία απολύτως έλξη, ακόμα και μαγικά να λυνότανε όλα αυτά τα θέματα για τα οποία έκανα και κάνω υπομονή, δεν μπορώ να την δω ερωτικά. Αλλά δεν βλέπω και καμία διάθεση από την ίδια για κάτι παραπάνω από μια υγιή συνύπαρξη. 
> Δεν νοιώθω όμως να μου αρκεί να ζω την ίδια μέρα κάθε μέρα χειρότερα από συνταξιούχος.


δεν ειχατε ποτε εξωσυζυγικες επαφες;
η ιδια τι σκοπευει να κανει; να ζησει ανεραστη την υπολοιπη ζωη της;

----------


## End_of_an_era

Πάντως αυτό το topic είναι ένα μέσο για την απομάκρυνση κάθε ιδέας γάμου στην ζωή των σχολιαστών.

----------


## Marilou

> Όσες φορές και να έθεσα το ερωτικό ζήτημα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, οι απαντήσεις ήταν ότι να 'ναι. Πήγαμε και σε γιατρούς μήπως είναι κάτι οργανικό και στον ψυχολόγο αλλά τίποτα. Και εμείς δεν κοιμόμαστε εδώ και μήνες καν στο ίδιο κρεββάτι. 
> Ο πυρήνας ήτανε έρωτας στην αρχή* και πολύ μα πάρα πολύ υπομονή από πλευράς μου σε ότι και να συνέβαινε.* 
> Πλέον όμως δεν νοιώθω καμία απολύτως έλξη, ακόμα και μαγικά να λυνότανε όλα αυτά τα θέματα για τα οποία έκανα και κάνω υπομονή, δεν μπορώ να την δω ερωτικά. Αλλά δεν βλέπω και καμία διάθεση από την ίδια για κάτι παραπάνω από μια υγιή συνύπαρξη. 
> Δεν νοιώθω όμως να μου αρκεί να ζω την ίδια μέρα κάθε μέρα χειρότερα από συνταξιούχος.


θες να μας πεις τι σημαινει αυτο?
Απο την αρχη της σχεση υπομονη σε τι ακριβως?
Καθημερινες καταστασεις ,εντασεις ή και γεγονοτα που αφορουσαν αλλα προσωπα περαν απο εσας τους δυο...........
Ο ερωτας οπως λες ηταν και απο τις δυο πλευρες ή εσυ ησουν αυτος που εδινες τα παντα απο την αρχη?

Συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα αυτα ειναι βασικα για να καταλαβουμε

----------


## Maria36

> Καλημέρα! 
> Ήθελα να μοιραστώ πως περνάω ακριβώς(μα ακριβώς) την ίδια κατάσταση με τον θεματοθέτη. Είμαι παντρεμένος 9 χρόνια, έχουμε ένα αγοράκι και με τη γυναίκα μου είμαστε συγκάτοικοι. Υπάρχει αγάπη(αδέρφική πλέον από πλευράς μου), επικοινωνία για τις υποχρεώσεις, το παιδί και ελάχιστα για εμάς και μηδενικό σεξ τα τελευταία 3+ χρόνια. Κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα στο μυαλό γυρνάει ότι πρέπει να τελειώσει όλο αυτό αλλά από την μια δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ τη ζωή μου χωρίς να βλέπω το παιδί μου κάθε μέρα και από την άλλη δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για μια τέτοια απόφαση. Έχω κάνει κάποιες συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο αλλά δεν έχω νοιώσει να αλλάζει κάτι μέσα μου ή να κατασταλάζω στην απόφαση. Πραγματικά όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο πιο μπερδεμένος γίνομαι. Από τη μία δε θέλω να είμαι αχάριστος αφού και την υγεία μας δόξα το Θεό έχουμε και οικονομικό πρόβλημα δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχουμε. Αλλά από την άλλη το να ζούμε σαν 70χρονοι χωρίς κανένα ίχνος έρωτα, ούτε αυτό αξίζει. Φοβάμαι ότι θα περάσουν τα χρόνια και θα μετανιώνουμε που μείναμε μαζί ίσως από συνήθεια ή για το παιδί.


Σίγουρα έχεις προσπαθήσει για το γάμο σου ζητώντας τη βοήθεια ειδικών.. Ειναι καλό που την αγαπάς(έστω αδελφικά) κ επικοινωνείτε.. 
Πότε σταμάτησες να τη βλέπεις ερωτικά; Κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης; Μετά τη γέννηση; χρόνια μετά; Έχει αλλάξει η εμφάνιση ή η συμπεριφορα της; Προσπαθείσατε μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού να έρθετε ξανά κοντά; Να κάνετε πράγματα για σας σαν ζευγάρι..Κάποιες συνήθειες που είχατε πριν την εγκυμοσύνη..
Αισθάνομαι ότι περιμένεις κάποια κίνηση από εκείνη..Να σε πλησιάσει ξανά ερωτικά.. Ίσως εκείνη να περιμένει το ίδιο από σένα.. Μιλήστε σχετικά με αυτό αλλά εκτός σπιτιού..
Μακριά από το περιβάλλον που φωνάζει ότι είστε γονείς..

----------


## Maria36

> Εντωμεταξύ και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το περίεργο είναι που οι γυναίκες σας δεν πληγώνονται από την απομάκρυνση.


Δεν μπορούμε να το γνωρίζουμε αυτό! Μπορεί να φοβούνται πως ανοίγοντας το θέμα θα έρθουν αντιμέτωπες με το πρόβλημα κ χάσουν τον άντρα τους..άλλες πάλι έχουν σκοπό ζωής να αποκτήσουν παιδί κ εγκλωβίζονται στο ρόλο αυτό αφήνοντας σε δεύτερη μοίρα τη γυναίκα που υπήρξε ερωτευμένη. 
Ούτε είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε κατά ποσό γερές ήταν οι βάσεις της σχέσης πριν την απόκτηση παιδιού..
Κάποια ζευγάρια χρειάζονται κάποια χρόνια μετά τι γέννηση του παιδιού να ξαναβρούν τα πατήματα τους ο καθένας ξεχωριστά κ οι δυο ως ζευγάρι..Ο χρόνος μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικός για τον καθένα τους.

----------


## Maria36

> Το συζητήσαμε, ειδικά μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού ίσα που μιλούσαμε. Αποφασίσαμε να δώσουμε μια τελευταία ευκαιρία και να πάμε σε σύμβουλο. Όντος πήγαμε και μετά από λίγες επισκέψεις σταμάτησε λέγοντας ότι είναι εντάξει. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχει βελτιωθεί τίποτα, απλά δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις, συνυπάρχουμε αρμονικά(κατά κύριο λόγο) αλλά η σχέση μας σαν ζευγάρι είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτη.


Άρα το πρόβλημα υπήρχε πριν τη γέννηση του παιδιού....!!!Ηταν κοινή απόφαση η απόκτηση του; Πότε εμφανίστηκαν τα προβλήματα; Ποτέ ένα παιδί δεν καταφέρνει να διορθώσει μια «προβληματική» σχέση..μόνο επιδεινώνει την κατάσταση..

----------


## Tade

> θες να μας πεις τι σημαινει αυτο?
> Απο την αρχη της σχεση υπομονη σε τι ακριβως?
> Καθημερινες καταστασεις ,εντασεις ή και γεγονοτα που αφορουσαν αλλα προσωπα περαν απο εσας τους δυο...........
> Ο ερωτας οπως λες ηταν και απο τις δυο πλευρες ή εσυ ησουν αυτος που εδινες τα παντα απο την αρχη?
> 
> Συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα αυτα ειναι βασικα για να καταλαβουμε


Θα προτιμούσα να μη μπω σε λεπτομέρειες. Οι εντάσεις είχαν να κάνουν και με εμάς και τρίτα πρόσωπα(σε καμία περίπτωση κέρατο εκατέρωθεν).Όσον αφορά τον έρωτα, και από τις δυο πλευρές αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έδινα πάρα πολλά. Νομίζω ότι μέχρι ένα βαθμό την είχα κακομάθει. Δεν πειράζει, γιαυτό μίλησα και εγώ εδώ(αν και να ομολογήσω μου ήταν πολύ δύσκολο!).

----------


## mantelas nelson

Βρες γκόμενα. 50 Ευρώ.

----------


## Tade

> Σίγουρα έχεις προσπαθήσει για το γάμο σου ζητώντας τη βοήθεια ειδικών.. Ειναι καλό που την αγαπάς(έστω αδελφικά) κ επικοινωνείτε.. 
> Πότε σταμάτησες να τη βλέπεις ερωτικά; Κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης; Μετά τη γέννηση; χρόνια μετά; Έχει αλλάξει η εμφάνιση ή η συμπεριφορα της; Προσπαθείσατε μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού να έρθετε ξανά κοντά; Να κάνετε πράγματα για σας σαν ζευγάρι..Κάποιες συνήθειες που είχατε πριν την εγκυμοσύνη..
> Αισθάνομαι ότι περιμένεις κάποια κίνηση από εκείνη..Να σε πλησιάσει ξανά ερωτικά.. Ίσως εκείνη να περιμένει το ίδιο από σένα.. Μιλήστε σχετικά με αυτό αλλά εκτός σπιτιού..
> Μακριά από το περιβάλλον που φωνάζει ότι είστε γονείς..



Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά από πότε έπαψα να τη βλέπω ερωτικά. Η ερωτική μας ζωή έφθινε από το γάμο και μετά αλλά κατάλαβα ότι μου τελείωσε ερωτικά μετά την εγκυμοσύνη. Η εμφάνιση της δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου. Όπως είπα και πριν μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού υπήρχε τόση ένταση που δεν υπήρχε καμία διάθεση προσέγγισης. Αλλά ακόμα και τους τελευταίους αρκετούς μήνες δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις δεν υπάρχει καμία διάθεση προσέγγισης και από τις δυο πλευρές.

----------


## Tade

> Άρα το πρόβλημα υπήρχε πριν τη γέννηση του παιδιού....!!!Ηταν κοινή απόφαση η απόκτηση του; Πότε εμφανίστηκαν τα προβλήματα; Ποτέ ένα παιδί δεν καταφέρνει να διορθώσει μια «προβληματική» σχέση..μόνο επιδεινώνει την κατάσταση..


Προφανώς προυπήρχαν αλλά μάλλον δεν ήταν τόσο εμφανή. Ήταν κοινή η απόφαση, και οι δυο το λαχταρουσαμε! Τα πολύ έντονα κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκυμωσύνης και μετά.

----------


## Maria36

> Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά από πότε έπαψα να τη βλέπω ερωτικά. Η ερωτική μας ζωή έφθινε από το γάμο και μετά αλλά κατάλαβα ότι μου τελείωσε ερωτικά μετά την εγκυμοσύνη. Η εμφάνιση της δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου. Όπως είπα και πριν μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού υπήρχε τόση ένταση που δεν υπήρχε καμία διάθεση προσέγγισης. Αλλά ακόμα και τους τελευταίους αρκετούς μήνες δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις δεν υπάρχει καμία διάθεση προσέγγισης και από τις δυο πλευρές.


Άρα σε ποιο πρόβλημα θες να δώσεις λύση; Κάποια πράγματα απλά δε γίνονται όσο κ να προσπαθούμε..Έρωτας με το ζόρι δε γίνεται!!
Από τη στιγμή που τη νοιάζεσαι ακόμα κ βρίσκετε τροπο επικοινωνίας, τότε αυτό που έχετε να κάνετε, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι να βρείτε λύση στο θέμα του παιδιού..

----------


## Marilou

> Θα προτιμούσα να μη μπω σε λεπτομέρειες. Οι εντάσεις είχαν να κάνουν και με εμάς και τρίτα πρόσωπα(σε καμία περίπτωση κέρατο εκατέρωθεν).Όσον αφορά τον έρωτα, και από τις δυο πλευρές αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έδινα πάρα πολλά. Νομίζω ότι μέχρι ένα βαθμό την είχα κακομάθει. Δεν πειράζει, γιαυτό μίλησα και εγώ εδώ(αν και να ομολογήσω μου ήταν πολύ δύσκολο!).


Σεβαστό και κατανοητή η δυσκολία εκδιλωσης ένα τόσους λεπτού θέματος .
Να θυμάσαι όμως ότι εδώ δεν σε ξέρει κανένας απολύτως και μπορείς να πεις το οτιδήποτε .

Οπότε μέσα σε αυτό τον γάμο είσασταν παραπάνω από δύο εφόσον υπηρχαν και εξωτερικές παρεμβάσεις (οποίες ήταν αυτές )που επηρέαζαν την σχέση σας και από εκεί μάλλον πηγάζει το γεγονός ότι έκανες πολύ μεγάλη υπομονή όπως μας είπες .
Μήπως όμως αυτή η υπομονή που έδειχνες ,κοινός το γεγονός ότι καταπινες πράγματα χωρίς να τα δεχεσαι και να τα αφομοιώνεις ήταν η αιτία για αυτή την ψυχολογική φθορά?
Νομίζεις αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι παρεμβάσεις θα ήταν πιο νορμάλ η ζωή σας και δεν θα έφτανε να επηρεάσει και το ερωτικό σας κομμάτι ?
Κοινώς όλη αυτή η κατανόηση και η υπομονή 'ευνουχισε" κατά κάποιο τρόπο ή καλύτερα καταπατουσε το θέμα του αντρισμου σου ή της "κυριαρχίας" σου μέσα στην οικογένεια σου?
Αυτά να ξέρεις έχουν άμεση σχέση για το πόσο μπορεί ένας άντρας να λειτουργήσει ερωτικά μέσα σε μια σχέση .

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά από πότε έπαψα να τη βλέπω ερωτικά. Η ερωτική μας ζωή έφθινε από το γάμο και μετά αλλά κατάλαβα ότι μου τελείωσε ερωτικά μετά την εγκυμοσύνη. Η εμφάνιση της δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου. Όπως είπα και πριν μετά τη γέννηση του παιδιού υπήρχε τόση ένταση που δεν υπήρχε καμία διάθεση προσέγγισης. Αλλά ακόμα και τους τελευταίους αρκετούς μήνες δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις δεν υπάρχει καμία διάθεση προσέγγισης και από τις δυο πλευρές.


ωραια.. (που λεει ο λογος)..
το προβλημα υπηρχε ηδη και πριν το παιδι και με το παιδι, τερματισε.
το αναγνωρισατε και οι δυο, θελατε να δειτε αν διορθωνεται, πηγατε και σε συμβουλο, σταματησαν οι καυγαδες, αλλα στο ερωτικο καμια διαφορα. ωστοσο εκεινη σου ειπε οτι της εφτασε τοση συμβουλευτικη και τωρα ειναι καλα.
αρα, μπορουμε να συμπερανουμε οτι το δικο της το "καλα", δεν αφορουσε τα ερωτικα, αλλα την ηρεμια στον γαμο σας.
ΕΣΥ, που ειχες μεγαλο θεμα με τα ερωτικα, δεν την επιασες να την ρωτησεις, πως ειναι ολα καλα, αφου οιε ρωτικες σας σχεσεις ειναι ακομα χαλασμενες;;;
τι καλα ειναι αυτο;
της κανει;
ειναι διατεθιμενη ετσι να συνεχισει μεχρι τα γεραματα;
δεν σκοπευει να κανει κατι γι αυτο και τι; θα βρει εραστη;;;
γιατι δεν το συζητας, αφου για εσενα δεν λυθηκε.
και αν εκεινη δεν θελει να το συζηταει, εσυ τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις;
ειπατε μια τελευταια προσπαθεια θα κανετε. αρα; την κανατε; μετα την τελετυαια προσπαθεια, τι υπαρχει;

----------


## blackrabbit

Παρατηρώ ότι τελικά σε αυτή την κατάσταση δεν είμαι ο μόνος. Ήδη μόνο μέσα από ένα μήνυμα βρέθηκαν άλλοι 2 ομοιοπαθεις. Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν μπορούμε να απεμπλακουμε? Υποφέρουμε και καθόμαστε. 2 λύσεις υπάρχουν. Η παραμένεις εκεί που είσαι και συμβιβάζεσαι ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΆΓΕΤΑΙ η φεύγεις και κυνηγάς το άγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα. 
Γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε γμτ? Πόση αναβλητικότητα πια....

----------


## Remedy

> Παρατηρώ ότι τελικά σε αυτή την κατάσταση δεν είμαι ο μόνος. Ήδη μόνο μέσα από ένα μήνυμα βρέθηκαν άλλοι 2 ομοιοπαθεις. Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν μπορούμε να απεμπλακουμε? Υποφέρουμε και καθόμαστε. 2 λύσεις υπάρχουν. Η παραμένεις εκεί που είσαι και συμβιβάζεσαι ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΆΓΕΤΑΙ η φεύγεις και κυνηγάς το άγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα. 
> Γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε γμτ? Πόση αναβλητικότητα πια....


γιατι δεν ειναι κατι ευκολο, ενα διαζυγιο, ακομα κι αν ειναι η μονη λυση που σε καλυπτει.
ο,τι κι αν αποφασισετε, θα πονεσει..

----------


## Marilou

> Παρατηρώ ότι τελικά σε αυτή την κατάσταση δεν είμαι ο μόνος. Ήδη μόνο μέσα από ένα μήνυμα βρέθηκαν άλλοι 2 ομοιοπαθεις. Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν μπορούμε να απεμπλακουμε? Υποφέρουμε και καθόμαστε. 2 λύσεις υπάρχουν. Η παραμένεις εκεί που είσαι και συμβιβάζεσαι ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΆΓΕΤΑΙ η φεύγεις και κυνηγάς το άγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα. 
> Γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε γμτ? Πόση αναβλητικότητα πια....


Στην δικη σου περιπτωση νομιζω ειναι τα παιδια αυτο που σε κραταει σε αυτο που θες να κανεις .
Φοβασαι μηπως διαταραχτεί η σχεση σας ...

Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος ,αλλα συνηθως αυτο που τους περισσοτερους τους κραταει σε ενα γαμο-συμβιωση ειναι οταν τα παιδια τους ειναι μικρα ...
Σιγουρα θα αντιδρουσες τελειως διαφορετικα αν δεν υπηρχαν ή αν ηταν σε μια πιο μεγαλη ηλικια .....

Ισως απο αυτο το κομματι πρεπει να ξεκινησεις και να εξασφαλισεις την μετέπειτα σχεση μας και τοτε νομιζω θα εισαι πιο ετοιμος και σιγουρος να προχωρησεις και στο επομενο βημα σου.

Αρκει μια μονο σου σκεψη για να καταλαβεις αν ειναι αυτο .
Θα παρεμενες ακομα και σημερα σε αυτο αν δεν ηταν τα παιδια ?
Αν απαντησεις σε αυτο τοτε εχεις ενα πολυ καθαρο στοιχειο για να ξεκινησεις απο καπου..

----------


## Maria36

> Στην δικη σου περιπτωση νομιζω ειναι τα παιδια αυτο που σε κραταει σε αυτο που θες να κανεις .
> Φοβασαι μηπως διαταραχτεί η σχεση σας ...
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος ,αλλα συνηθως αυτο που τους περισσοτερους τους κραταει σε ενα γαμο-συμβιωση ειναι οταν τα παιδια τους ειναι μικρα ...
> Σιγουρα θα αντιδρουσες τελειως διαφορετικα αν δεν υπηρχαν ή αν ηταν σε μια πιο μεγαλη ηλικια .....
> 
> Ισως απο αυτο το κομματι πρεπει να ξεκινησεις και να εξασφαλισεις την μετέπειτα σχεση μας και τοτε νομιζω θα εισαι πιο ετοιμος και σιγουρος να προχωρησεις και στο επομενο βημα σου.
> 
> Αρκει μια μονο σου σκεψη για να καταλαβεις αν ειναι αυτο .
> ...


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!! Η πιο σωστή τοποθέτηση μέχρι στιγμής κατά την άποψη μου!!
Αν κ νομίζω κ εμείς κ οι θεματοθετες γνωρίζουμε την απάντηση..

----------


## blackrabbit

> Στην δικη σου περιπτωση νομιζω ειναι τα παιδια αυτο που σε κραταει σε αυτο που θες να κανεις .
> Φοβασαι μηπως διαταραχτεί η σχεση σας ...
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος ,αλλα συνηθως αυτο που τους περισσοτερους τους κραταει σε ενα γαμο-συμβιωση ειναι οταν τα παιδια τους ειναι μικρα ...
> Σιγουρα θα αντιδρουσες τελειως διαφορετικα αν δεν υπηρχαν ή αν ηταν σε μια πιο μεγαλη ηλικια .....
> 
> Ισως απο αυτο το κομματι πρεπει να ξεκινησεις και να εξασφαλισεις την μετέπειτα σχεση μας και τοτε νομιζω θα εισαι πιο ετοιμος και σιγουρος να προχωρησεις και στο επομενο βημα σου.
> 
> Αρκει μια μονο σου σκεψη για να καταλαβεις αν ειναι αυτο .
> ...


Ούτε Σαν σκέψη δεν θα υπήρχε στο μυαλό μου να παραμείνω ετσι

----------


## Lina94

> Θα προτιμούσα να μη μπω σε λεπτομέρειες. Οι εντάσεις είχαν να κάνουν και με εμάς και τρίτα πρόσωπα(σε καμία περίπτωση κέρατο εκατέρωθεν).Όσον αφορά τον έρωτα, και από τις δυο πλευρές αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έδινα πάρα πολλά. Νομίζω ότι μέχρι ένα βαθμό την είχα κακομάθει. Δεν πειράζει, γιαυτό μίλησα και εγώ εδώ(αν και να ομολογήσω μου ήταν πολύ δύσκολο!).


Τρίτα πρόσωπα εννοείς συγγενείς;Συγγνώμη που ρωτάω αλλά και η δίκη μου περίπτωση είναι παρόμοια..

----------


## Marilou

> Ούτε Σαν σκέψη δεν θα υπήρχε στο μυαλό μου να παραμείνω ετσι


Καλημέρα 

Τι απάντηση σου την έδωσες ήδη οπότε ξέρεις πολύ καλά από πού θα ξεκινήσεις όλο αυτό που πλέον είσαι κατασταλαγμένος ότι θέλεις .

Βρες την δύναμη και ξεκινα ,μόνο αυτό θα σταματήσει την ψυχολογική σου φθορά πριν παγιωθεί και έχεις και άλλα μέτωπα μετά να αντιμετωπίσεις ,πολύ πιο δύσκολα .

----------


## blackrabbit

> Τρίτα πρόσωπα εννοείς συγγενείς;Συγγνώμη που ρωτάω αλλά και η δίκη μου περίπτωση είναι παρόμοια..


Αν ισχύει μιλάμε για πλήρη ομοιοπαθεια.

----------


## Lina94

> Αν ισχύει μιλάμε για πλήρη ομοιοπαθεια.


Πως πηγές με την ψυχολόγο;

----------


## blackrabbit

> Πως πηγές με την ψυχολόγο;


1 συνεδρια εκανα οπου μιλουσα 1 ώρα σχεδον αποκλειστικά. Στα επομενα θα αξιολογήσω καλυτερα την συνεδρία κτλ

Eντωμεταξύ εγώ ήμουν και είμαι ακόμη και τώρα πλήρως αντίθετος με τους ψυχολόγους γενικά. Και της το είπα κιόλας
Θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορεί ποτέ κανένας ο οποίος δεν βιώνει την κατάστασή σου να σου δώσει λύση μέσω της θεωρίας. Το ότι πήγα εγώ σε ψυχολόγο ίσως φανερώνει την αδυναμία μου. 
Τέσπα , θα δείξει.

----------


## aeolus74

> 1 συνεδρια εκανα οπου μιλουσα 1 ώρα σχεδον αποκλειστικά. Στα επομενα θα αξιολογήσω καλυτερα την συνεδρία κτλ
> 
> Eντωμεταξύ εγώ ήμουν και είμαι ακόμη και τώρα πλήρως αντίθετος με τους ψυχολόγους γενικά. Και της το είπα κιόλας
> Θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορεί ποτέ κανένας ο οποίος δεν βιώνει την κατάστασή σου να σου δώσει λύση μέσω της θεωρίας. Το ότι πήγα εγώ σε ψυχολόγο ίσως φανερώνει την αδυναμία μου. 
> Τέσπα , θα δείξει.


Η δουλειά του ψυχολόγου δεν ειναι να σου δώσει λύση στα προβλήματά σου αλλά να σε βοηθήσει ώστε να δώσεις εσύ την λύση. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να λύσει τα προβλήματα των άλλων.

----------


## Lina94

> 1 συνεδρια εκανα οπου μιλουσα 1 ώρα σχεδον αποκλειστικά. Στα επομενα θα αξιολογήσω καλυτερα την συνεδρία κτλ
> 
> Eντωμεταξύ εγώ ήμουν και είμαι ακόμη και τώρα πλήρως αντίθετος με τους ψυχολόγους γενικά. Και της το είπα κιόλας
> Θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορεί ποτέ κανένας ο οποίος δεν βιώνει την κατάστασή σου να σου δώσει λύση μέσω της θεωρίας. Το ότι πήγα εγώ σε ψυχολόγο ίσως φανερώνει την αδυναμία μου. 
> Τέσπα , θα δείξει.


Κοίταξε και εγώ στο κομμάτι ότι αλλο να ζεις μια κατάσταση και άλλο η πράξη αλλά...εγώ αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι 1.η ψυχολόγος με βοήθησε να κατανοήσω κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα και να συνειδητοποιήσω γιατί δεν μιλάω εκείνη την ώρα και μαζεύω και απλά όταν είμαι μόνη ξεσπάσω σε κλάματα και 2.δεν ένιωσες πιο χαλαρός και ίσως λίγο καλύτερα που είχες κάποιον άνθρωπο απέναντι σου και εξέφρασε τις σκέψεις σου χωρίς να αγχώνεσαι για καυγάδες ή μην παρεξηγηθούν τα λεγόμενα σου;Εγώ προσωπικά ένιωσα καλύτερα.Τπυλαχιστον δεν είναι το μυαλό μου συνέχεια εκεί και δεν κλαίω έτσι τόσο.Βέβαια οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως με την απόφαση για το θέμα μου ούτε και εγώ βοηθήθηκα γιατί με ρωτάει πολλά πράγματα και εκτός αυτού όποτε δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Tade

> Σεβαστό και κατανοητή η δυσκολία εκδιλωσης ένα τόσους λεπτού θέματος .
> Να θυμάσαι όμως ότι εδώ δεν σε ξέρει κανένας απολύτως και μπορείς να πεις το οτιδήποτε .
> 
> Οπότε μέσα σε αυτό τον γάμο είσασταν παραπάνω από δύο εφόσον υπηρχαν και εξωτερικές παρεμβάσεις (οποίες ήταν αυτές )που επηρέαζαν την σχέση σας και από εκεί μάλλον πηγάζει το γεγονός ότι έκανες πολύ μεγάλη υπομονή όπως μας είπες .
> Μήπως όμως αυτή η υπομονή που έδειχνες ,κοινός το γεγονός ότι καταπινες πράγματα χωρίς να τα δεχεσαι και να τα αφομοιώνεις ήταν η αιτία για αυτή την ψυχολογική φθορά?
> Νομίζεις αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι παρεμβάσεις θα ήταν πιο νορμάλ η ζωή σας και δεν θα έφτανε να επηρεάσει και το ερωτικό σας κομμάτι ?
> Κοινώς όλη αυτή η κατανόηση και η υπομονή 'ευνουχισε" κατά κάποιο τρόπο ή καλύτερα καταπατουσε το θέμα του αντρισμου σου ή της "κυριαρχίας" σου μέσα στην οικογένεια σου?
> Αυτά να ξέρεις έχουν άμεση σχέση για το πόσο μπορεί ένας άντρας να λειτουργήσει ερωτικά μέσα σε μια σχέση .


Δεν υπήρχαν εξωτερικές παρεμβάσεις. Υπήρχαν εγωισμοί και καταπίεση ως προς τις σχέσεις με τρίτους ανθρώπους. 
Σίγουρα επηρέασε και αυτό και ήταν το κύριο θέμα που στάθηκε και η ψυχολόγος ώστε να γίνει σωστά αυτή η προσπάθεια να μαζευτεί ότι μαζεύεται. Αλλά το ερωτικό θέμα δεν νομίζω ότι έφυγε κυρίως λόγω αυτού. Αν ήτανε έτσι, η σύζυγος θα έπρεπε να με προσεγγίζει αφού η ίδια δεν πιεζότανε.

----------


## Tade

> Τρίτα πρόσωπα εννοείς συγγενείς;Συγγνώμη που ρωτάω αλλά και η δίκη μου περίπτωση είναι παρόμοια..


Κυρίως συγγενείς αλλά και παρέες. Δεν είχαμε παρεμβάσεις ούτε λόγια. Απλά εγωισμούς και παράλογες απαιτήσεις.

----------


## Tade

> Κοίταξε και εγώ στο κομμάτι ότι αλλο να ζεις μια κατάσταση και άλλο η πράξη αλλά...εγώ αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι 1.η ψυχολόγος με βοήθησε να κατανοήσω κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα και να συνειδητοποιήσω γιατί δεν μιλάω εκείνη την ώρα και μαζεύω και απλά όταν είμαι μόνη ξεσπάσω σε κλάματα και 2.δεν ένιωσες πιο χαλαρός και ίσως λίγο καλύτερα που είχες κάποιον άνθρωπο απέναντι σου και εξέφρασε τις σκέψεις σου χωρίς να αγχώνεσαι για καυγάδες ή μην παρεξηγηθούν τα λεγόμενα σου;Εγώ προσωπικά ένιωσα καλύτερα.Τπυλαχιστον δεν είναι το μυαλό μου συνέχεια εκεί και δεν κλαίω έτσι τόσο.Βέβαια οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως με την απόφαση για το θέμα μου ούτε και εγώ βοηθήθηκα γιατί με ρωτάει πολλά πράγματα και εκτός αυτού όποτε δεν ξέρω.


Αυτό ακριβώς ισχύει και στην περίπτωσή μου.

----------


## Lina94

> Αυτό ακριβώς ισχύει και στην περίπτωσή μου.


Εσυ της μίλησες;

----------


## Tade

> Εσυ της μίλησες;


Της γυναίκας μου; 
Ότι έχω γράψει εδώ της τα έχω πει.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Αυτό ακριβώς ισχύει και στην περίπτωσή μου.


Νομίζω εμεις οι 3 (λινα ταδε και εγω...) πρεπει να συναντηθουμε να κλαψουμε παρεα....

----------


## Tade

> Νομίζω εμεις οι 3 (λινα ταδε και εγω...) πρεπει να συναντηθουμε να κλαψουμε παρεα....


Χαχαχα θα μπορούσε :Ρ 
Όπως και να έχει θα ήθελα αν κάποια στιγμή υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη στην δική σας περίπτωση να το γράψετε αν θέλετε εδώ. 
Ίσως ο ένας δώσει θάρρος στον άλλο. Εγώ πχ με τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου, κάθε φορά που μιλάω ανακαλύπτω όλο και περισσότερο τι μας έφερε ως εδώ.

----------


## Lina94

> Χαχαχα θα μπορούσε :Ρ 
> Όπως και να έχει θα ήθελα αν κάποια στιγμή υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη στην δική σας περίπτωση να το γράψετε αν θέλετε εδώ. 
> Ίσως ο ένας δώσει θάρρος στον άλλο. Εγώ πχ με τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου, κάθε φορά που μιλάω ανακαλύπτω όλο και περισσότερο τι μας έφερε ως εδώ.


Θα έρθω να συμφωνήσω και εγώ θα ήθελα αν υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη να μαθαίνω για να παίρνω κουράγιο

----------


## Lina94

> Χαχαχα θα μπορούσε :Ρ 
> Όπως και να έχει θα ήθελα αν κάποια στιγμή υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη στην δική σας περίπτωση να το γράψετε αν θέλετε εδώ. 
> Ίσως ο ένας δώσει θάρρος στον άλλο. Εγώ πχ με τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου, κάθε φορά που μιλάω ανακαλύπτω όλο και περισσότερο τι μας έφερε ως εδώ.


Τάδε θα μπορούσες να πεις εν συντομία τι σας έφερε ως εδώ;

----------


## Lina94

> Χαχαχα θα μπορούσε :Ρ 
> Όπως και να έχει θα ήθελα αν κάποια στιγμή υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη στην δική σας περίπτωση να το γράψετε αν θέλετε εδώ. 
> Ίσως ο ένας δώσει θάρρος στον άλλο. Εγώ πχ με τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου, κάθε φορά που μιλάω ανακαλύπτω όλο και περισσότερο τι μας έφερε ως εδώ.


Εμένα πάντως η ψυχολόγος όσο αφορά τι πρέπει να κάνω δεν μου έδωσε κατεύθυνση.Απλά με τη συζήτηση και το ψάξιμο καταλήξαμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό που φαίνεται να είναι η αιτία των καυγάδων στην πραγματικότητα είναι η αφορμή.Η αιτία είναι η έλλειψη επικοινωνίας και κυρίως από την μεριά του άνδρα μου η προσπάθεια να σκεπάζουμε σαν την γάτα αυτά που συμβαίνουν στην σχέση μας.Σήμερα πάλι έγινε ένα περιστατικό και νιωθω χάλια γιατί ουσιαστικά πάλι ήρθαμε σε ρήξη.Αυτός για άλλη μια φορά κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει.Μήπως τελικά θα πρέπει να φύγω από αυτήν την προβληματική κατάσταση;Και να μην το κουράζω με την ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Yugi m

> Εμένα πάντως η ψυχολόγος όσο αφορά τι πρέπει να κάνω δεν μου έδωσε κατεύθυνση.Απλά με τη συζήτηση και το ψάξιμο καταλήξαμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό που φαίνεται να είναι η αιτία των καυγάδων στην πραγματικότητα είναι η αφορμή.Η αιτία είναι η έλλειψη επικοινωνίας και κυρίως από την μεριά του άνδρα μου η προσπάθεια να σκεπάζουμε σαν την γάτα αυτά που συμβαίνουν στην σχέση μας.Σήμερα πάλι έγινε ένα περιστατικό και νιωθω χάλια γιατί ουσιαστικά πάλι ήρθαμε σε ρήξη.Αυτός για άλλη μια φορά κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει.Μήπως τελικά θα πρέπει να φύγω από αυτήν την προβληματική κατάσταση;Και να μην το κουράζω με την ψυχολόγο;


Λίνα καλησπέρα. Βλέπω γενικά στο θέμα εδώ, όχι μόνο στο δικό σου αλλά και στου τάδε και του Μπλάκραμπιτ, ότι γενικά εχετε και οι τρεις μια παρόμοια κατάσταση. Θέλω να πω είστε ακόμα νέοι ανθρωποι και παρόλα αυτά αναλωνεστε σε σχέσεις οι οποίες σας κάνουν κακό. Έτσι κρίνω εγώ από αυτά που λέτε τουλαχιστον. 

Το είπα και στο θεματοθετη και το λέω και σε εσένα. Αν κρίνω από το νικνειμ σου έχεις γεννηθεί το 94? Είσαι δηλαδή ούτε είκοσι οχτώ χρονών. Είσαι νέα κοπέλα και μάλιστα πολύ νεότερη από το θεματοθετη που είναι σαράντα. Δεν είναι κρίμα για σένα να αναλωνεσαι σε μια κακή σχέση? Σε μια σχέση που δεν έχει επικοινωνία? Που χρειάζεται βοήθεια ψυχολόγου? Που το μόνο που κάνετε είναι να προσποιειστε ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα? Που ίσως μένετε εκεί μόνο για τα παιδιά σας? Τουλάχιστον ο θεματοθετης αυτό λέει, αν δεν ισχύει για εσένα, διόρθωσε με.
Επιμένω στο ζήτημα της ηλικίας σου διότι είσαι ακόμα πολύ νέα. Στο θεματοθετη έλεγαν καποιοι αλλοι εδώ που να ξαναφτιαξεις τη ζωή σου, δε γίνεται στα σαράντα και τα λοιπά. Εγώ διαφωνώ και με αυτό, αλλά τέλος πάντων, εσύ είσαι και αρκετά μικρότερη του. Δεν είναι χαζό να χάνετε χρόνο σε λάθος σχέσεις, να γερνατε και ίσως να αποκτάτε προβλήματα, ενώ μπορείτε να είστε καλύτερα με κάποιον άλλο άνθρωπο.

Επίσης, νομίζω σε άλλο θρεντ σου γράφεις ότι έχεις παιδί. Η περίμενες παιδί, κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτή η κατάσταση που ζείτε μήπως επηρεάζει ψυχολογικά το παιδί σου? Μήπως το κάνει να ζει σε ένταση? Μήπως του δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα? Και μη μου πεις ότι μπροστά στο παιδί δεν δείχνουμε τίποτα από αυτά, γιατί πιστεύω ότι το παιδί καταλαβαίνει αρκετά πράγματα. 

Τέλος, λες για τη ψυχολόγο. Εγώ είμαι υπέρ του να πηγαίνει κάποιος σε ψυχολόγο για το αν έχει οποιοδήποτε θέμα. Όμως, στην περίπτωση σας νομίζω ότι είναι αργά. Ο ψυχολόγος θεωρώ ότι βοηθάει ένα ζευγάρι όταν έχει τα πρώτα προβλήματα. Τον πρωτο καιρό δηλαδή. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όταν έχετε φτάσει σε σημείο να μην μιλάτε, όπως εσύ και ο σύζυγός σου, η όταν τέσσερα χρόνια δεν έχει επικοινωνθα, όπως ο θεματοθετης, δυστυχώς δεν μπορει να βοηθήσει κάποιος ψυχολόγος. Θα είναι χάσιμο χρόνου δηλαδή. Ακόμα, από ότι βλέπω, τόσο εσύ, όσο και ο θεματοθετης, είστε με ανθρώπους που δεν αναγνωρίζουν κανένα πρόβλημα στο γάμο. Επομένως, νομίζω αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει. Ίσως θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο να πάρετε διαζύγιο μια μετά να πάτε σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο.

Να ξεκαθαρίσω εδώ ότι δεν σου κάνω κήρυγμα. Αν και δεν έχω παντρευτει ποτέ, έχω υπάρξει σε τέτοιου είδους σχέση, κατά τη διάρκεια της οποίας, έδινα διαρκώς χρόνο, αλλά τελικά ήταν λάθος αυτό. Πραγματικα, νομίζω ότι και εσύ και ο θεματοθετης και ο τάδε έχετε ευκαιρίες ακόμα να φτιάξετε τη ζωή σας. Για ποιο λόγο αδικείτε τους εαυτούς σας, μένοντας σε τέτοιες αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις?

----------


## Lina94

> Λίνα καλησπέρα. Βλέπω γενικά στο θέμα εδώ, όχι μόνο στο δικό σου αλλά και στου τάδε και του Μπλάκραμπιτ, ότι γενικά εχετε και οι τρεις μια παρόμοια κατάσταση. Θέλω να πω είστε ακόμα νέοι ανθρωποι και παρόλα αυτά αναλωνεστε σε σχέσεις οι οποίες σας κάνουν κακό. Έτσι κρίνω εγώ από αυτά που λέτε τουλαχιστον. 
> 
> Το είπα και στο θεματοθετη και το λέω και σε εσένα. Αν κρίνω από το νικνειμ σου έχεις γεννηθεί το 94? Είσαι δηλαδή ούτε είκοσι οχτώ χρονών. Είσαι νέα κοπέλα και μάλιστα πολύ νεότερη από το θεματοθετη που είναι σαράντα. Δεν είναι κρίμα για σένα να αναλωνεσαι σε μια κακή σχέση? Σε μια σχέση που δεν έχει επικοινωνία? Που χρειάζεται βοήθεια ψυχολόγου? Που το μόνο που κάνετε είναι να προσποιειστε ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα? Που ίσως μένετε εκεί μόνο για τα παιδιά σας? Τουλάχιστον ο θεματοθετης αυτό λέει, αν δεν ισχύει για εσένα, διόρθωσε με.
> Επιμένω στο ζήτημα της ηλικίας σου διότι είσαι ακόμα πολύ νέα. Στο θεματοθετη έλεγαν καποιοι αλλοι εδώ που να ξαναφτιαξεις τη ζωή σου, δε γίνεται στα σαράντα και τα λοιπά. Εγώ διαφωνώ και με αυτό, αλλά τέλος πάντων, εσύ είσαι και αρκετά μικρότερη του. Δεν είναι χαζό να χάνετε χρόνο σε λάθος σχέσεις, να γερνατε και ίσως να αποκτάτε προβλήματα, ενώ μπορείτε να είστε καλύτερα με κάποιον άλλο άνθρωπο.
> 
> Επίσης, νομίζω σε άλλο θρεντ σου γράφεις ότι έχεις παιδί. Η περίμενες παιδί, κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτή η κατάσταση που ζείτε μήπως επηρεάζει ψυχολογικά το παιδί σου? Μήπως το κάνει να ζει σε ένταση? Μήπως του δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα? Και μη μου πεις ότι μπροστά στο παιδί δεν δείχνουμε τίποτα από αυτά, γιατί πιστεύω ότι το παιδί καταλαβαίνει αρκετά πράγματα. 
> 
> Τέλος, λες για τη ψυχολόγο. Εγώ είμαι υπέρ του να πηγαίνει κάποιος σε ψυχολόγο για το αν έχει οποιοδήποτε θέμα. Όμως, στην περίπτωση σας νομίζω ότι είναι αργά. Ο ψυχολόγος θεωρώ ότι βοηθάει ένα ζευγάρι όταν έχει τα πρώτα προβλήματα. Τον πρωτο καιρό δηλαδή. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όταν έχετε φτάσει σε σημείο να μην μιλάτε, όπως εσύ και ο σύζυγός σου, η όταν τέσσερα χρόνια δεν έχει επικοινωνθα, όπως ο θεματοθετης, δυστυχώς δεν μπορει να βοηθήσει κάποιος ψυχολόγος. Θα είναι χάσιμο χρόνου δηλαδή. Ακόμα, από ότι βλέπω, τόσο εσύ, όσο και ο θεματοθετης, είστε με ανθρώπους που δεν αναγνωρίζουν κανένα πρόβλημα στο γάμο. Επομένως, νομίζω αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει. Ίσως θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο να πάρετε διαζύγιο μια μετά να πάτε σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο.
> 
> Να ξεκαθαρίσω εδώ ότι δεν σου κάνω κήρυγμα. Αν και δεν έχω παντρευτει ποτέ, έχω υπάρξει σε τέτοιου είδους σχέση, κατά τη διάρκεια της οποίας, έδινα διαρκώς χρόνο, αλλά τελικά ήταν λάθος αυτό. Πραγματικα, νομίζω ότι και εσύ και ο θεματοθετης και ο τάδε έχετε ευκαιρίες ακόμα να φτιάξετε τη ζωή σας. Για ποιο λόγο αδικείτε τους εαυτούς σας, μένοντας σε τέτοιες αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις?


Έτσι είναι είμαι 27 και το παιδί μου είναι 8 μηνών..Εγώ έχω ανοίξει ένα θέμα παλαιότερα εδώ και είχα αναφέρει το πρόβλημα μου και αυτό που είπα είναι ότι ο άντρας μου κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει προβλήματα γιατί σκέφτεται ότι δεν θα είναι με το παιδί σε καθημερινή βάση.Είμαι βέβαιη δεν τον ενδιαφέρει για εμένα.Ο δικός μου ενδοιασμός είναι τι γίνεται μετά το διαζύγιο σε τη κατάσταση θα βρεθεί το πιδο

----------


## Marilou

> Έτσι είναι είμαι 27 και το παιδί μου είναι 8 μηνών..Εγώ έχω ανοίξει ένα θέμα παλαιότερα εδώ και είχα αναφέρει το πρόβλημα μου και αυτό που είπα είναι ότι ο άντρας μου κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει προβλήματα γιατί σκέφτεται ότι δεν θα είναι με το παιδί σε καθημερινή βάση.Είμαι βέβαιη δεν τον ενδιαφέρει για εμένα.Ο δικός μου ενδοιασμός είναι τι γίνεται μετά το διαζύγιο σε τη κατάσταση θα βρεθεί το πιδο



Λίνα καλησπέρα 

Τελικά πήρες την απόφαση να χωρίσεις ?
Η σκέψη να φυγεται μακριά από τα πεθερικά σου τελικά τι έγινε ?
Δεν θέλει να φυγεται ο άντρας σου?

----------


## Lina94

> Λίνα καλησπέρα 
> 
> Τελικά πήρες την απόφαση να χωρίσεις ?
> Η σκέψη να φυγεται μακριά από τα πεθερικά σου τελικά τι έγινε ?
> Δεν θέλει να φυγεται ο άντρας σου?


Καλησπέρα Μαριλου.
Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη αλλά το σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά με την ψυχολόγο και τη συζήτηση καταλήξαμε στο ότι δεν είναι το θέμα μας το σπίτι αλλά πολύ περισσότερα που όσο και να απομακρυνθώ δεν ξέρω αν δεν θα πάρουμε μαζί μας και τα προβλήματα.

----------


## Marilou

> Καλησπέρα Μαριλου.
> Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη αλλά το σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά με την ψυχολόγο και τη συζήτηση καταλήξαμε στο ότι δεν είναι το θέμα μας το σπίτι αλλά πολύ περισσότερα που όσο και να απομακρυνθώ δεν ξέρω αν δεν θα πάρουμε μαζί μας και τα προβλήματα.


Καλημέρα 

Άρα υπήρχαν και άλλα θέματα που βγήκαν κατά την διάρκεια της θεραπείας σου ?
Γιατί απ' όσο θυμάμαι η πηγή των καυγάδων σας ηταν οι σχέσεις και οι παρεμβολές από τους δικούς του...

Όπως θυμάμαι που μας είχες πει ότι είχατε φύγει ένα τριήμερο και είσασταν τελείως διαφορετικά μακρυά από το σπίτι σας .

Αλήθεια το θέμα της επιλοχειας συζητήθηκε καθόλου?
Τέθηκε τέτοιο θέμα από την γιατρό σου ?
Έχει μεγάλη σημασία σε όλο αυτό ,νομίζω το είχαμε αναφέρει κιόλας για το πώς είσαι εσύ πλέον μετά την γέννηση του παιδιού σας .

----------


## Lina94

> Καλημέρα 
> 
> Άρα υπήρχαν και άλλα θέματα που βγήκαν κατά την διάρκεια της θεραπείας σου ?
> Γιατί απ' όσο θυμάμαι η πηγή των καυγάδων σας ηταν οι σχέσεις και οι παρεμβολές από τους δικούς του...
> 
> Όπως θυμάμαι που μας είχες πει ότι είχατε φύγει ένα τριήμερο και είσασταν τελείως διαφορετικά μακρυά από το σπίτι σας .
> 
> Αλήθεια το θέμα της επιλοχειας συζητήθηκε καθόλου?
> Τέθηκε τέτοιο θέμα από την γιατρό σου ?
> Έχει μεγάλη σημασία σε όλο αυτό ,νομίζω το είχαμε αναφέρει κιόλας για το πώς είσαι εσύ πλέον μετά την γέννηση του παιδιού σας .


Εγώ της το ανέφερα αυτό για την επιλόχειο για τους πρώτους δυο μήνες που ήμουν όπως ήμουν με το μωρό είχαμε και όλους αυτούς τους καυγάδες για αποκορύφωμα..Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως είμαι καλά μιλάω τα βγάζω από μέσα μου νιώθω ότι κάποιος μου παίρνει όλο αυτό το βάρος..Παρόλο αυτά στον άντρα μου δεν έχω μιλήσει για την ψυχολογο

----------


## Marilou

> Εγώ της το ανέφερα αυτό για την επιλόχειο για τους πρώτους δυο μήνες που ήμουν όπως ήμουν με το μωρό είχαμε και όλους αυτούς τους καυγάδες για αποκορύφωμα..Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως είμαι καλά μιλάω τα βγάζω από μέσα μου νιώθω ότι κάποιος μου παίρνει όλο αυτό το βάρος..Παρόλο αυτά στον άντρα μου δεν έχω μιλήσει για την ψυχολογο


Γιατί δεν έχεις μιλήσει ?
Είναι αντίθετος με όλο αυτό το σκεπτικό?

Μήπως αν του μιλούσες και του έλεγες όλα αυτά να ήταν καλύτερα και για εσένα ,να μην νοιωθεις ενοχικά επειδή του κρύβεις κάτι τέτοιο..
Ίσως ανοιχτεί και ένα παράθυρο να πάτε κάπου μαζί .
Όταν τα γεγονότα τα βλέπει ένα τρίτο μάτι ,το οποίο όμως έχει πραγματική άποψη και από τους δύο ,είναι τελείως διαφορετικά και ίσως αυτό τον βοηθήσει να καταλάβει και τα δικά του λάθη .

Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να κάνεις όποια προσπάθεια νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει ,είτε όσο αφορά την αλλαγή του σπιτιού ή ακόμα και ένα σύμβουλο γάμου ,αρκεί όταν πάρεις την τελική σου απόφαση ,οποία είναι αυτή ,ακόμα και ο χωρισμός να είσαι σίγουρη τουλάχιστον για τον ευατο σου ότι έκανες το σωστό ,χωρίς να αφήσεις την παραμικρή αμφιβολία για κάτι που δεν προσπάθησες .
Εσύ να είσαι καλά και κατ επέκταση και το παιδί το οποίο θα είναι τις περισσότερες ώρες μαζί σου ...

----------


## Remedy

> Έτσι είναι είμαι 27 και το παιδί μου είναι 8 μηνών..Εγώ έχω ανοίξει ένα θέμα παλαιότερα εδώ και είχα αναφέρει το πρόβλημα μου και αυτό που είπα είναι ότι ο άντρας μου κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει προβλήματα γιατί σκέφτεται ότι δεν θα είναι με το παιδί σε καθημερινή βάση.Είμαι βέβαιη δεν τον ενδιαφέρει για εμένα.Ο δικός μου ενδοιασμός είναι τι γίνεται μετά το διαζύγιο σε τη κατάσταση θα βρεθεί το πιδο


καλημερα.
μιλας για διαζυγιο, ενω ο ανδρας σου δεν ξερει καν οτι πας σε ψυχολογο.
αν κανει οτι δεν βλεπει τα προβληματα, δεν τον διευκολυνεις να τα "δει".
γιατι δεν του λες την αληθεια ωστε να συνειδητοποιησει ποσο σοβαρα ειναι τα πραγματα για σενα, οτι εισαι αποφασισμενη να βρεις λυση και ποσο δυσκολευεσαι; μπορει ετσι να αποφασισει να ασχοληθει να το λυσετε.

----------


## Lina94

> Γιατί δεν έχεις μιλήσει ?
> Είναι αντίθετος με όλο αυτό το σκεπτικό?
> 
> Μήπως αν του μιλούσες και του έλεγες όλα αυτά να ήταν καλύτερα και για εσένα ,να μην νοιωθεις ενοχικά επειδή του κρύβεις κάτι τέτοιο..
> Ίσως ανοιχτεί και ένα παράθυρο να πάτε κάπου μαζί .
> Όταν τα γεγονότα τα βλέπει ένα τρίτο μάτι ,το οποίο όμως έχει πραγματική άποψη και από τους δύο ,είναι τελείως διαφορετικά και ίσως αυτό τον βοηθήσει να καταλάβει και τα δικά του λάθη .
> 
> Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να κάνεις όποια προσπάθεια νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει ,είτε όσο αφορά την αλλαγή του σπιτιού ή ακόμα και ένα σύμβουλο γάμου ,αρκεί όταν πάρεις την τελική σου απόφαση ,οποία είναι αυτή ,ακόμα και ο χωρισμός να είσαι σίγουρη τουλάχιστον για τον ευατο σου ότι έκανες το σωστό ,χωρίς να αφήσεις την παραμικρή αμφιβολία για κάτι που δεν προσπάθησες .
> Εσύ να είσαι καλά και κατ επέκταση και το παιδί το οποίο θα είναι τις περισσότερες ώρες μαζί σου ...


Μαριλου ο άντρας μου είναι εντελως αρνητικός είτε για ψυχολογο είτε σύμβουλο γάμου..Μέχρι πριν 2 ημέρες στο σπίτι επικρατούσε ηρεμία γιατί όπως μου είπε η ψυχολόγος εγώ πηγαίνω σε αυτήν μιλάω φεύγουν από μέσα μου και προσπαθώ να κρατάω σε ηρεμία τόσο το σπιτι και το μωρό όσο και εμένα την ίδια..Ωστόσο φτάνει ο καιρός για την βάπτιση της μικρής και έχω πάλι φουρτούνα μέσα μου αρχικά ακομη δεν καταλήξαμε για το όνομα τσακωνόμαστε ακόμη..ακούω συνεχώς από το στόμα του είθισται να μένει το ζευγάρι στο σπίτι του άντρα είθισται να μένουν ο κόσμος στην Ελλάδα με τους συγγενείς κοντά και είθισται το πρώτο παιδί να παίρνει το όνομα από την πλευρά του άντρα..κουράστηκα..και επίσης ούτε δέχεται δυο ονόματα ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΑΝ δεχθώ να μείνουμε εκεί και να μην αλλάξουμε σπίτι τότε θα δεχθεί να βάλω και δεύτερο όνομα στο παιδί..Αυτό που μου είπε η ψυχολόγος είναι πως παντού παραμερίζω τον εαυτό μου να μην μάθουν οι γονείς μου για την κατάσταση με τον άντρα μου για να μην στενοχωρηθούν,να μην συζητάω άλλο το θέμα μου για το σπίτι με τον άντρα μου για να μην μαλώνουμε να μην είναι στη μέση και το παιδί μην μας ακούν οι δικοι του..εγώ θεωρώ πως δεν σκέφτεται σίγουρα πως αισθάνομαι εγώ αν τον ενδιέφερε δεν θα έκανε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει τα πρόβληματα θα προσπαθούσε να βρούμε μια λύση στη μέση για να είμαι και εγώ καλά απλά τώρα γίνεται το δικό του όποτε όλα καλά αυτός καλά,οι γονείς του καλά,το μωρό καλά όποτε ότι δεν μας πειράζει δεν το πειράζουμε.Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει κάποια κουβέντα μεταξύ αυτού και των γονιών του πάντως η μάνα του πήρε στην μικρή ένα φορεμα να της το φέρει δώρο και μου λέει αυτό είναι για να της το βάλεις το Πάσχα που θα γιορτάζει όποτε από ότι κατάλαβα αποφασίστηκε το όνομα χωρίς να ερωτηθώ.

----------


## mantelas nelson

> πάντως η μάνα του πήρε στην μικρή ένα φορεμα να της το φέρει δώρο και μου λέει αυτό είναι για να της το βάλεις το Πάσχα που θα γιορτάζει όποτε από ότι κατάλαβα αποφασίστηκε το όνομα χωρίς να ερωτηθώ.


Ωραίο όνομα είναι το Πασχαλία.

----------


## Marilou

> Μαριλου ο άντρας μου είναι εντελως αρνητικός είτε για ψυχολογο είτε σύμβουλο γάμου..Μέχρι πριν 2 ημέρες στο σπίτι επικρατούσε ηρεμία γιατί όπως μου είπε η ψυχολόγος εγώ πηγαίνω σε αυτήν μιλάω φεύγουν από μέσα μου και προσπαθώ να κρατάω σε ηρεμία τόσο το σπιτι και το μωρό όσο και εμένα την ίδια..Ωστόσο φτάνει ο καιρός για την βάπτιση της μικρής και έχω πάλι φουρτούνα μέσα μου αρχικά ακομη δεν καταλήξαμε για το όνομα τσακωνόμαστε ακόμη..ακούω συνεχώς από το στόμα του είθισται να μένει το ζευγάρι στο σπίτι του άντρα είθισται να μένουν ο κόσμος στην Ελλάδα με τους συγγενείς κοντά και είθισται το πρώτο παιδί να παίρνει το όνομα από την πλευρά του άντρα..κουράστηκα..και επίσης ούτε δέχεται δυο ονόματα ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΑΝ δεχθώ να μείνουμε εκεί και να μην αλλάξουμε σπίτι τότε θα δεχθεί να βάλω και δεύτερο όνομα στο παιδί..Αυτό που μου είπε η ψυχολόγος είναι πως παντού παραμερίζω τον εαυτό μου να μην μάθουν οι γονείς μου για την κατάσταση με τον άντρα μου για να μην στενοχωρηθούν,να μην συζητάω άλλο το θέμα μου για το σπίτι με τον άντρα μου για να μην μαλώνουμε να μην είναι στη μέση και το παιδί μην μας ακούν οι δικοι του..εγώ θεωρώ πως δεν σκέφτεται σίγουρα πως αισθάνομαι εγώ αν τον ενδιέφερε δεν θα έκανε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει τα πρόβληματα θα προσπαθούσε να βρούμε μια λύση στη μέση για να είμαι και εγώ καλά απλά τώρα γίνεται το δικό του όποτε όλα καλά αυτός καλά,οι γονείς του καλά,το μωρό καλά όποτε ότι δεν μας πειράζει δεν το πειράζουμε.Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει κάποια κουβέντα μεταξύ αυτού και των γονιών του πάντως η μάνα του πήρε στην μικρή ένα φορεμα να της το φέρει δώρο και μου λέει αυτό είναι για να της το βάλεις το Πάσχα που θα γιορτάζει όποτε από ότι κατάλαβα αποφασίστηκε το όνομα χωρίς να ερωτηθώ.


Πραγματικά που ζει ο άντρας σου ?
Ή καλύτερα πως γαλουχήθηκε έτσι αυτός ο άνθρωπος ?

Νομίζω πως δεν απογαλακτιστικε ποτέ με όλα αυτά που λες ...
Και κάτι που δεν σου είπε η ψυχολόγος σου ,εσυ πως αντέχεις ειλικρινά όλο αυτόν τον συναισθηματικό εκβιασμό?

Δεν είναι το θέμα ότι κανείς πίσω στα δικά σου θέλω ,είναι ο τρόπος που γίνεται όλο αυτό και μάλιστα ο χειρότερος ..
Εκβιαστικά και πάντα πατώντας πάνω σε ένα παιδί...

Τώρα για την πεθερά σου νομίζω έχεις καταλάβει και εσύ πως δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποια συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα ,μάλλον το θεωρούσε δεδομένο από την πρώτη στιγμή ότι θα δωθεί το συγκεκριμένο όνομα και μάλιστα αποφασίζει και τι θα βάλει το παιδί ...

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως σκέφτεσαι πλέον γιατί η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει αλλά ένα είναι σίγουρο ..

Ότι όλη αυτή η ιστορία θα σε αρρωστήσει στην κυριολεξία ...
Δεν γίνεται μόνο ο ένας να πολεμάει σε μια σχέση και ο άλλος να είναι γιατί απλώς περνάνε τα κέφια του εκβιαστικά ..
Σε ποιον αιώνα ζει ?

Παίζονται και άλλα θέματα πλέον τα οποία νομίζω δεν υπήρχαν σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό από τις τελευταίες φορές που είχαμε γράψει στο θέμα σου ..

Εκεί ίσως φαινόταν κάποια παράθυρα συνεννοήσεις αν φεύγατε από εκεί αλλά τώρα πλέον αυτό νομίζω δεν υπάρχει ...

Κορίτσι μου κοίτα να ηρεμείς με όποιο τρόπο βρίσκεις αλλά μην κάνεις πολλές υποχωρήσεις γιατί εδώ βρίσκεσαι μπροστά σε έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος δεν εκτιμά την παραμικρή παραχώρηση σου ούτε καν για το καλό του παιδιού σας και την ηρεμία σας ..
Το αχάριστος θα είναι πολύ λίγο σε ότι και αν πω Λίνα και στην τελική τι ερωτικό να βγει απέναντι σε έναν άντρα που ακόμα κρέμεται από τα τέτοια των δικό του ..
Σορυ κιόλας αλλά όταν βλέπω άντρες που θέλουν να έχουν οικογένειες και παιδιά και αφήνουν να έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο η μανα τους πραγματικά αμφιβάλω για πολλά πλέον ..

Δες τον ευατο σου κορίτσι μου και την ηρεμία σου και κυρίως το παιδί σου και αν θέλει ο πατέρας του μπορεί να το βλέπει και να το χαίρετε όποτε θέλει ακόμα και ξεχωριστά να είστε ...
Και όταν θέλει γυναίκα ας πάει στην μάνα του ..

Πραγματικά ήθελα να ήξερα αυτές οι μάνες παίρνουν ηθική ικανοποίηση όταν βλέπουν πως μεγάλωσαν τέτοιους γιους ? 
Γιατί σίγουρα σε όλο αυτό δεν φταίει μόνο εκείνος αλλά πλέον στην ηλικία που είναι τον βαραίνει αποκλειστικά η όλη ευθύνη και είναι καιρός να ξεκινήσει να σκέφτεται πως θα πρέπει μέσα σε όλα να επομιζεται και τις ευθύνες που θα έρθουν από αυτό τον εκβιαστο τρόποι που διάλεξε να κρατήσει μια οικογένεια ...

Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να είναι σκληρά όλα αυτα ,αλλά τέτοιοι άντρες δεν μπορούν να κρατήσουν οικογένειες από μόνοι τους ...

----------


## Yugi m

> Έτσι είναι είμαι 27 και το παιδί μου είναι 8 μηνών..Εγώ έχω ανοίξει ένα θέμα παλαιότερα εδώ και είχα αναφέρει το πρόβλημα μου και αυτό που είπα είναι ότι ο άντρας μου κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει προβλήματα γιατί σκέφτεται ότι δεν θα είναι με το παιδί σε καθημερινή βάση.Είμαι βέβαιη δεν τον ενδιαφέρει για εμένα.Ο δικός μου ενδοιασμός είναι τι γίνεται μετά το διαζύγιο σε τη κατάσταση θα βρεθεί το πιδο


Λίνα καλησπέρα. Δυστυχώς από τα ποστ σου βλέπω τι δεν υπάρχει γυρισμος. Και δυστυχώς βλέπω ότι είναι αυτό που είπα παραπάνω: πολύ αργά. Μου λες ότι ο σύζυγος σου αποφασίζει ερήμην σου για πολλά πράγματα. Όπως το όνομα του παιδιού, το που θα μείνετε και πολλά άλλα. Η ψυχολόγος ίσως λειτουργούσε όταν ακόμα ηταν αρχή, για να σε βοηθήσει να βάλεις κάποια όρια τα οποία κακώς δεν είχες βάλει. Τώρα είναι αργά. Προσωπικά, βλέπω ότι ο άντρας σου έχει βολευτει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει καθόλου τι λές, τι κάνεις, πως νιώθεις και πολλά άλλα. Νοιάζεται να περάσει εκείνος καλά. Επίσης, εκεί που μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι είναι ότι δέχεται να συζητήσει ένα ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ όνομα στο παιδί, αν και μόνο αν δεχτείς να μείνετε στο σπίτι του. Συγγνώμη βρε καλή μου, αλλά αυτό στα δικά μου μάτια είναι συναισθηματικός εκβιασμός. Διαφωνείς σε αυτό? Πως ανεχεσαι κάτι τέτοιο? Τι πάει να πει. Βλέπω ότι η φάση εκεί είναι αποφασισωμεν και διατασσωμεν. Τι πραγαματ είναι αυτά? Η μάνα του αποφασίζει το όνομα? Και από ότι βλέπω δεν το αποφασιζει μονη της, προφανώς το συζητάει μαζί του και αποφασίζουν.

Επίσης, τι μπαρούφες ειναι αυτές που σου λέει ότι είθισται στην Ελλάδα να μένει το ζευγάρι στο σπίτι του άντρα και να επιλέγει ο άντρας το όνομα του πρώτου παιδιού. Τουλάχιστον στα μέρη από τα οποία κατάγομαι εγώ, δεν ισχύει τίποτα τέτοιο. Το ζευγάρι μενει συνηθως στο σπιτι της νύφης και το πρώτο όνομα το επιλέγει ο άντρας μόνο αν είναι αγόρι το παιδί. Αν είναι κορίτσι, πάει στη γυναίκα. Που τα έχει δει όλα αυτά? Αλλά οκ, έστω ότι είθισται να γίνονται όλα αυτά. Τι πάει να πει. Θα ζήσουμε όλη μα στη ζωή με το είθισται και με το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι? Έλεος. Πήγαινε πες του τα αυτά και αν σου πει τίποτα, δείξε του το ποστ μου η στείλε μου πμ να του πω από πού κατάγομαι. 
Και στην Ελλάδα είθισται να γίνονται τροχαία με ταρυματισμους. Να φανταστώ ο άντρας σου βγαίνει και πάει γυρεύοντας να τρακάρει επειδή έτσι είθισται?? Έλεος κάπου πες του. Δεν τα λέω για σένα, αλλά για αυτόν.

Τώρα, αν μου λες κιόλας ότι δεν του έχεις πει ότι πας σε ψυχολόγο, σόρρυ αλλά όντως πρέπει να σκεφτείς σοβαρά ένα διαζύγιο δυστυχώς. Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι, μάλλον θα καταλήγεις να δίνεις τα λεφτά σου στην ψυχολόγο για να χαλαρωνεις λίγο και να μην πηγαίνεις κόντρα στον σύζυγό σου που δεν συζητάει τίποτα μα τίποτα. Λυπάμαι που στο λέω, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο άντρας σου είναι κάπως παλαιάς κοπής, με την έννοια ότι αποφασίζει μόνος του για ο,τι θέλει και δεν συζητάει με τη σύζυγό του, ακόμα και θέματα που την αφορούν όπως το όνομα ενός παιδιού που έχουν κάνει μαζί. 

Αν εσύ νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να αντέξεις να ακολουθείς αυτό το μοτίβο, τότε κομπλέ. Απλά δεν είναι σίγουρο πόσο θα αντέξεις. Όταν πηγαίνει κάποιος σε ψυχολόγο, το κάνει για να βελτιώσει την όλη συμπεριφορά του και να δει μια αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο. Τώρα αν εσύ πας μόνο και μόνο για να τα λες σε κάποιον και μετά να επιστρέφεις στο φαύλο κύκλο του σπιτιού σου με το σύζυγό που δεν συζητάει τίποτα και τις μαμάδες, γιαγιάδες, θείες του, κάντο. Απλά πιστεύω ότι δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να μπουν όρια και κάποια στιγμή όταν ανακατευτούν σε κάτι πολύ χοντρό, θα σου βγουν όλα τα νεύρα. Και στο τέλος θα βγεις εσύ η Κάκια, σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.

Οπότε η δική μου συμβουλη είναι σκέψου προσεκτικά το διαζύγιο. Δυστυχώς. Μπορείτε να πάτε σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο για το παιδί. Δεν είναι δα ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το τελευταίο παιδί διαζευγμένων γονιών. Και επειδή είσαι νέα κοπέλα, δεν νομίζεις ότι είναι κρίμα να χαραμιζεσαι σε τέτοια κατάσταση? Ενώ μπορείς να βρεις έναν άνθρωπο να φτιάξεις τη ζωή σου?

----------


## giorgos panou

Καλησπερα Λινα. Λυπαμαι για τις ασχημες στιγμες οπου ζεις, αλλα βρε κοπελα μου ,θα στα πω ως ανδρας και με μια ματια οσο μπορω εξω , κι αντικειμενικα.
Αληθεια, δεν γνωριζεις οτι στην Ελλαδα εθηστε να παιρνει το ονομα απο την οικογενεια του ανδρος το πρωτο παιδι σας? Μην κοιτας που μερικοι ανδρες δεν εχουμε τετοια θεματα, ειμαστε ομως εξερεση, ο κανωνας ειναι ο αλλος!!
Μετα, κατηγορεις και σωστα εχεις παραπωνα απο τον ανδρα σου για την λαθος συμπεριφορα του, ομως για μπες στη θεση του!! για να μπουνε στη θεση του οσες -οσι γραφουν μηνυματα και με ανεση τον κατηγορουν.Οταν εσυ ειχες την επιλόχειο ,οπου θα νευριαζες και θα ξεσπαγες χωρις λογο, για σκεφτητε λιγο τι περασε ο ανθρωπος τοτες!! και πως αντεχε! 
Τα οικονομικα προβληματα οπου ζει ολη η χωρα αυτην την εποχη και οπου λογικα αυτος ο ανδρας θα πρεπει να δουλευει και να γυρησει τον κοσμο αναπωδα ωστε να καταφερει να βρει εισωδημα για 3 ατομα το εχετε σκεφτει ποσο αγχος και στρες του φερνει αυτο το πραγμα??
Το οτι πας κριφα στην ψυχολογο νομιζεις οτι ειναι σωστο, ειναι ηηθικο? θα ηθελες να στο εκαναν εσενα? η το να σκεφτοταν ο ανδρας σου χωρησμους κι να σε παρατησει? θα το θελες?
Συγνωμη οπου μπορει να ακουγομαι σκληρος,αλλα ηθελα να σε κανω να σκεφτεις αλλιως και στα ακρα. Νομιζω οτι ισως θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις πως θα σωθει ο γαμος και οχι πως θα λυθει ο γαμος, νομιζω οτι πρεπει να υπαρξεις λιγο τρυφερη προς αυτον οπως εισουν οταν γνωριστηκατε! Πρεπει να κανεις το πρωτο βημα εσυ, δεν ειναι ντροπη ουτε δειχνει αδυναμια, απεναντιας θα εισαι η πιο δυνατη αν το κανεις!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Αν είναι δυνατόν στην εποχή μας να τίθενται ακόμα τέτοια ζητήματα. Είναι αναχρονιστικά. Είσαι νέα κοπέλα, αν δεν πιστεύεις σε αυτές τις παλιακές πεποιθήσεις, πρέπει να απεγκλωβιστείς κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Sonia

Λίνα την άποψή μου στην έχω πει και στο δικό σου θέμα, επαναλαμβάνω αυτό που έγραψα στον θεματοθέτη πιο πάνω.





> Θα σου πω μία άποψη κι ας ακουστεί αιρετική: Παλιότερα λέγανε μη χωρίζεις αν δεν υπάρχει χοντρό πρόβλημα τύπου βίας, εθισμών και τα τοιαύτα, σου λέγανε είναι ο άλλος νοικοκύρης, η άλλη καλή κοπέλα, τι θα πει ο κόσμος και ξέρω 'γω τι. Τώρα έρχεται ο άλλος και λέει θέλω να χωρίσω γιατί ξενέρωσα, δεν επικοινωνώ, δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω ερωτικά, είναι ένας γάμος νεκρός εδώ και χρόνια και του λένε λίγο πολύ τα ίδια με το γάντι, ξανασκέψου το, πήγαινε κοιτάξου, κάνε ράνε, δηλαδή αν δεν λειτουργεί ένας γάμος και έχει κάτι χρόνια που δεν λειτουργεί, κάτσε χάσε άλλα τόσα χρόνια και ψάξε το μπας και λειτουργήσει και ζήσε μαύρε μου να φας τριφύλλι. Αν ήταν να λειτουργούσε, θα λειτουργούσε.
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω καθόλου ότι όσοι πάνε στον ψυχολόγο είναι μόνο άνθρωποι με σοβαρά θέματα ή ότι είναι κακό να ζητήσεις μία βοήθεια για κάτι που σε μπερδεύει. Μπορεί αν αισθάνεσαι πραγματική ανάγκη να πας και να συζητήσεις και για κάτι απλό. Αλλά θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου ένας άνθρωπος συγκροτημένος που ξέρει τι αισθάνεται, τι θέλει και τι δεν θέλει, που δεν έχει εκφράσει τέτοια ανάγκη να αποπροσανατολίζεται σε συζητήσεις και αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και να του βάζουμε αμφιβολία με αποτέλεσμα να τελματώνει ακόμα περισσότερο και να καθυστερεί αποφάσεις. Έχει γίνει της μόδας σε κάτι κύκλους σε κάποιες Δυτικές χώρες να μην αποφασίζει από μόνος για τον εαυτό του κανείς, να συμβουλεύεται τον life coatch του. Δηλαδή κανείς μας δεν ξέρει τον εαυτό του και δεν έχει την σιγουριά και την ευθύνη του εαυτού του, πρέπει να πάρει επιβεβαίωση από ψυχολόγο για το πως σκέφτεται κι αισθάνεται και πως ζει την πραγματικότητά του;
> 
> Στόχος σου αν θες τη γνώμη μου, πρέπει να είναι βήμα βήμα ένα όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορο και ανώδυνο διαζύγιο και για εσάς και για τα παιδιά. Τα γύρω γύρω και το κοντό και το μακρύ του καθενός άστο στην απέξω.
> 
> Απλά η γνώμη μου.


Έχεις περιγράψει μία κατάσταση όπου ο άντρας σου έχει άσχετο τρόπο ζωής και σκεπτικό από το δικό σου, δεν συμβαδίζετε πουθενά, δεν μπαίνει καν σε προσπάθεια να καταλάβει, (αλλά και να έμπαινε τι να κάνει; Να αλλάξει προσωπικότητα και κοσμοθεωρία δηλαδή;) κι εσύ μάλλον το ίδιο για αυτόν, αυτά για κάποιο λόγο δεν τα βλέπατε ενώ είσασταν σε πολυετή σχέση, ήρθε το παιδί και έφτασε ο κόμπος στο χτένι και τώρα τι; Είτε τσακωμοί είτε παγωμάρα και μηδέν επικοινωνία, εσύ να κλαις κρυφά και να αισθάνεσαι αδικημένη κι αυτός να εξοργίζεται και να αισθάνεται αδικημένος από τη μεριά του. Γιατί κι αυτός έτσι αισθάνεται, να είσαι σίγουρη. Να συμβιβάσεις τα ασυμβίβαστα δε γίνεται, τι να κάνουμε...Τον χρόνο σας χάνετε όσο δεν το λήγετε και περισσότερο κακό θα κάνει και στο παιδί αυτή η κατάσταση και ένα διαζύγιο αν έρθει πιο αργά.

----------


## Marilou

Καλημέρα 

Κανένας χρόνος δεν πάει χαμενος ουτε για μια γυναίκα ούτε για έναν άντρα που κάνει έστω και τις τελευταίες προσπάθειες για να βρει κάτι από αυτό που τον έκανε να πάρει την απόφαση μαζί του να κάνουν ένα παιδί.

Τον αγώνα και την στεναχώρια δεν την μειωνει κανένας όταν αφορά τέτοια θέματα ....
Ίσα ίσα όταν έρθει η τελειωτική ρίξη θα είναι πολύ πιο καλά!
Οτι έκανε τα αδύνατα δυνατά μήπως σωθεί κάτι και έτσι θα είναι και πιο καλά ψυχολογικά εκείνος αλλά και απέναντι στο παιδί του ...

Αυτό θα το λέω πάντοτε όταν βλέπω ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να αναλογιστούν τι εστί για ένα άνθρωπο να χαλάσει το σπίτι του και να βάλει και σε αυτή την διαδικασία τα παιδιά του που κυρίως πλέον για αυτά πασχίζει και όχι για εκείνων ...
Εφόσον το κάνει ,είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό και κυρίως σεβαστό από τους υπόλοιπους ..

Καθαρά προσωπική μου γνώμη !

----------


## Sonia

Ως συνήθως διαφωνούμε, αλλά δεν πειράζει...

----------


## Marilou

> Ως συνήθως διαφωνούμε, αλλά δεν πειράζει...


Φυσικά δεν πειράζει βρε Σόνια για αυτό είμαστε εδώ για να ακούγονται και οι δύο απόψεις !!!!

----------


## Tade

> Εμένα πάντως η ψυχολόγος όσο αφορά τι πρέπει να κάνω δεν μου έδωσε κατεύθυνση.Απλά με τη συζήτηση και το ψάξιμο καταλήξαμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό που φαίνεται να είναι η αιτία των καυγάδων στην πραγματικότητα είναι η αφορμή.Η αιτία είναι η έλλειψη επικοινωνίας και κυρίως από την μεριά του άνδρα μου η προσπάθεια να σκεπάζουμε σαν την γάτα αυτά που συμβαίνουν στην σχέση μας.Σήμερα πάλι έγινε ένα περιστατικό και νιωθω χάλια γιατί ουσιαστικά πάλι ήρθαμε σε ρήξη.Αυτός για άλλη μια φορά κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει.Μήπως τελικά θα πρέπει να φύγω από αυτήν την προβληματική κατάσταση;Και να μην το κουράζω με την ψυχολόγο;


Καλησπέρα Λίνα, 
εν συντομία, πάντα ήμουν ένας άνθρωπος διαλλακτικός και ήρεμος. Την γυναίκα μου την ερωτεύτηκα και τα πρώτα χρόνια ειδικά δεν έβλεπα μπροστά μου. Η γυναίκα μου από την άλλη(τώρα που τα βλέπω ψύχραιμα) ποτέ δεν έδειξε αντίστοιχο ενθουσιασμό όσο κτητικότητα και καταπίεση(δεν θα ήθελα να μπω σε άλλες λεπτομέρειες). 
Όσο τα χρόνια περνούσαν η ερωτική επιθυμία μειωνόταν αλλά θεωρούσα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό λόγω της συνήθειας. Από την εγκυμοσύνη και μετά όμως τα πράγματα ξέφυγαν τελείως. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να απομακρυνόμαστε όλο και περισσότερο σαν άνθρωποι(ερωτικά το απόλυτο 0) σε σημείο που πριν αρκετούς μήνες δεν μιλούσαμε σχεδόν καθόλου. Μετά από κάποια συζήτηση είπαμε να θέσουμε τα προβλήματά μας ή να το διαλύσουμε. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά από εκείνη την συζήτηση η συνύπαρξη στο σπίτι βελτιώθηκε με την έννοια ότι οι εντάσεις περιορίστηκαν και η συμβίωση ήταν σαφώς καλύτερη αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν λύθηκαν τα προβλήματα. Από τότε και μετά θεωρήθηκε από πλευράς της ότι αφού δεν πλακωνόμαστε είμαστε καλά. Εγώ έθεσα το θέμα του ψυχολόγου και ότι έχει σταματήσει να υπάρχει έλξη. Ο ψυχολόγος προσπαθεί να με βοηθήσει να δω τι θα με έκανε σαν άτομο να ανέβω ψυχολογικά και στη συνέχεια να πάρω οποιαδήποτε απόφαση. 
Θα σου συνιστούσα πάντως να ενημερώσεις τον σύζυγο ότι πας σε ψυχολόγο και για το πως νοιώθεις γιατί θα χάσεις το δίκιο σου αν ξαφνικά πεις απλά τέλος!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Αν έχει υπάρξει τόσο μεγάλη τριβή στο ζευγάρι που σταματάς να βλέπεις ερωτικά τον σύντροφό σου και δεν υπάρχει ούτε επικοινωνία, τι πρόκειται να αλλάξει; Στην περίπτωση της Λίνας, έστω μετακομίζουν και δίνουν στο παιδί ένα τρίτο όνομα, πως θα αλλάξει την απογοήτευση που έχει επέλθει μετά από τόση τριβή; Εν μια νυκτί θα αλλάξει μυαλά ο άντρας της; Ή θα πάψει η πεθερά να βάζει φιτιλιές; Αν ο άντρας της είχε μια δυναμική στάση για την οικογένεια που δημιουργεί ο ίδιος ίσως έδινα πιθανότητες.

----------


## blackrabbit

> Καλησπέρα Λίνα, 
> εν συντομία, πάντα ήμουν ένας άνθρωπος διαλλακτικός και ήρεμος. Την γυναίκα μου την ερωτεύτηκα και τα πρώτα χρόνια ειδικά δεν έβλεπα μπροστά μου. Η γυναίκα μου από την άλλη(τώρα που τα βλέπω ψύχραιμα) ποτέ δεν έδειξε αντίστοιχο ενθουσιασμό όσο κτητικότητα και καταπίεση(δεν θα ήθελα να μπω σε άλλες λεπτομέρειες). 
> Όσο τα χρόνια περνούσαν η ερωτική επιθυμία μειωνόταν αλλά θεωρούσα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό λόγω της συνήθειας. Από την εγκυμοσύνη και μετά όμως τα πράγματα ξέφυγαν τελείως. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να απομακρυνόμαστε όλο και περισσότερο σαν άνθρωποι(ερωτικά το απόλυτο 0) σε σημείο που πριν αρκετούς μήνες δεν μιλούσαμε σχεδόν καθόλου. Μετά από κάποια συζήτηση είπαμε να θέσουμε τα προβλήματά μας ή να το διαλύσουμε. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά από εκείνη την συζήτηση η συνύπαρξη στο σπίτι βελτιώθηκε με την έννοια ότι οι εντάσεις περιορίστηκαν και η συμβίωση ήταν σαφώς καλύτερη αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν λύθηκαν τα προβλήματα. Από τότε και μετά θεωρήθηκε από πλευράς της ότι αφού δεν πλακωνόμαστε είμαστε καλά. !


Συγγνώμη ρε συ tade. Στο σπίτι μου μένεις? Μήπως είσαι εγώ σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν?

----------


## Lina94

> Καλησπέρα Λίνα, 
> εν συντομία, πάντα ήμουν ένας άνθρωπος διαλλακτικός και ήρεμος. Την γυναίκα μου την ερωτεύτηκα και τα πρώτα χρόνια ειδικά δεν έβλεπα μπροστά μου. Η γυναίκα μου από την άλλη(τώρα που τα βλέπω ψύχραιμα) ποτέ δεν έδειξε αντίστοιχο ενθουσιασμό όσο κτητικότητα και καταπίεση(δεν θα ήθελα να μπω σε άλλες λεπτομέρειες). 
> Όσο τα χρόνια περνούσαν η ερωτική επιθυμία μειωνόταν αλλά θεωρούσα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό λόγω της συνήθειας. Από την εγκυμοσύνη και μετά όμως τα πράγματα ξέφυγαν τελείως. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να απομακρυνόμαστε όλο και περισσότερο σαν άνθρωποι(ερωτικά το απόλυτο 0) σε σημείο που πριν αρκετούς μήνες δεν μιλούσαμε σχεδόν καθόλου. Μετά από κάποια συζήτηση είπαμε να θέσουμε τα προβλήματά μας ή να το διαλύσουμε. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά από εκείνη την συζήτηση η συνύπαρξη στο σπίτι βελτιώθηκε με την έννοια ότι οι εντάσεις περιορίστηκαν και η συμβίωση ήταν σαφώς καλύτερη αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν λύθηκαν τα προβλήματα. Από τότε και μετά θεωρήθηκε από πλευράς της ότι αφού δεν πλακωνόμαστε είμαστε καλά. Εγώ έθεσα το θέμα του ψυχολόγου και ότι έχει σταματήσει να υπάρχει έλξη. Ο ψυχολόγος προσπαθεί να με βοηθήσει να δω τι θα με έκανε σαν άτομο να ανέβω ψυχολογικά και στη συνέχεια να πάρω οποιαδήποτε απόφαση. 
> Θα σου συνιστούσα πάντως να ενημερώσεις τον σύζυγο ότι πας σε ψυχολόγο και για το πως νοιώθεις γιατί θα χάσεις το δίκιο σου αν ξαφνικά πεις απλά τέλος!


Έτσι είμαστε και εμείς από την στιγμή που δεν θίγω φλέγοντα θέματα και δεν μαλώνουμε θεωρεί ότι όλα έχουν λυθεί.Για την ψυχολογο του είχα πει ότι ήθελα να πάω και μου είπε ότι ο ψυχολόγος κάνει απλά θεωρίες.

----------


## Tade

> Συγγνώμη ρε συ tade. Στο σπίτι μου μένεις? Μήπως είσαι εγώ σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν?


Χαχαχα μπααα. Μα και εγώ δεν έχω ξαναγράψει σε φόρουμ, ούτε έχω ξαναμοιραστεί το θέμα μου. Αν δεν ταυτιζόμουν τόσο πολύ δε θα έγραφα ούτε εδώ.

----------


## Tade

> Έτσι είμαστε και εμείς από την στιγμή που δεν θίγω φλέγοντα θέματα και δεν μαλώνουμε θεωρεί ότι όλα έχουν λυθεί.Για την ψυχολογο του είχα πει ότι ήθελα να πάω και μου είπε ότι ο ψυχολόγος κάνει απλά θεωρίες.


Μα και στην περίπτωση μου, αν κάποιος μας έβλεπε μέσα στο σπίτι θα έλεγε "πλάκα μας κάνεις". Δεν υπάρχουν ούτε εντάσεις, ούτε φωνές και για τα καθημερινά επικοινωνούμε κανονικά(όπως δυο καλοί φίλοι). Όταν ρωτάς εν τέλει, τι μας διαχωρίζει από απλούς συγκάτοικους, τι μας κάνει ζευγάρι, δεν υπάρχει απάντηση. 
*Κατά τη γνώμη του* είναι περιττός ο ψυχολόγος. Εφόσον εσένα σε κάνει να νοιώθεις ότι κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να σώσεις ότι σώζεται νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι πηγαίνεις. Ίσως ταρακουνηθεί ή μπορεί να καταλάβει και να αποδεχτεί πιο εύκολα ότι δεν πάει πουθενά η σχέση σας όπως είναι.

----------


## Lina94

> Μα και στην περίπτωση μου, αν κάποιος μας έβλεπε μέσα στο σπίτι θα έλεγε "πλάκα μας κάνεις". Δεν υπάρχουν ούτε εντάσεις, ούτε φωνές και για τα καθημερινά επικοινωνούμε κανονικά(όπως δυο καλοί φίλοι). Όταν ρωτάς εν τέλει, τι μας διαχωρίζει από απλούς συγκάτοικους, τι μας κάνει ζευγάρι, δεν υπάρχει απάντηση. 
> *Κατά τη γνώμη του* είναι περιττός ο ψυχολόγος. Εφόσον εσένα σε κάνει να νοιώθεις ότι κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να σώσεις ότι σώζεται νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι πηγαίνεις. Ίσως ταρακουνηθεί ή μπορεί να καταλάβει και να αποδεχτεί πιο εύκολα ότι δεν πάει πουθενά η σχέση σας όπως είναι.


Του το είπα..αλλά εννοείται δεν του άρεσε και μάλλον τα πράγματα μοιάζουν να είναι μονόδρομος..το θέμα είναι ότι πλέον θα είμαι μόνη με ένα παιδί αν χωρίσω θα μένω στο σπίτι των γονιών μου γιατί πλέον δεν εργάζομαι..και σίγουρα όπως και να έχει δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι τόσο εύκολο να ξαναγίνω μητέρα που μετά το μωρό θα το ήθελα ξανά σε 3-4 χρόνια..

----------


## Sonia

Λίνα ότι κι αν κάνεις πρόσεξε μην κάνεις το λάθος να κάνεις τα ίδια με αυτά που κατηγορείς σε αυτόν. Π.χ. μεγάλη εξάρτηση από τους δικούς σου γονείς μετά. Λογικό αν τελικά χωρίσεις να σε βοηθήσουν μέχρι να βρεις τα πατήματά σου, αλλά στην κατάστασή σου δεν νομίζω ότι το δεύτερο παιδί θα ήταν ο πρώτος προβληματισμός μου...
Εύχομαι ότι κι αν γίνει να σου πάνε όλα καλά...

----------


## Lina94

> Λίνα ότι κι αν κάνεις πρόσεξε μην κάνεις το λάθος να κάνεις τα ίδια με αυτά που κατηγορείς σε αυτόν. Π.χ. μεγάλη εξάρτηση από τους δικούς σου γονείς μετά. Λογικό αν τελικά χωρίσεις να σε βοηθήσουν μέχρι να βρεις τα πατήματά σου, αλλά στην κατάστασή σου δεν νομίζω ότι το δεύτερο παιδί θα ήταν ο πρώτος προβληματισμός μου...
> Εύχομαι ότι κι αν γίνει να σου πάνε όλα καλά...


Όχι δεν το έχω σκοπό.Ελπίζω ότι θα καταφέρω να εργαστώ άμεσα και να μπορέσω κάποια στιγμή να βρω ένα σπίτι να μείνω μαζί με την κόρη μου.

----------


## Sonia

Εύχομαι ότι κι αν γίνει να σου πάνε όλα καλά. Αυτή κατάσταση αβεβαιότητας πρέπει να είναι τρομερά κουραστική για εσένα. Όταν πάρεις μία απόφαση και μείνεις σε αυτή, θα σου φύγει ένα βάρος όσο δύσκολα κι αν είναι στην αρχή...

----------


## Tade

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
Lina94 και blackrabbit έγινε καμία αλλαγή στις σχέσεις σας; 
Εγώ μια από τα ίδια, κάναμε άλλη μια φορά την ίδια κουβέντα αλλά χωρίς κανένα συμπέρασμα. 
Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω βρει το θάρρος να πάρω πιο δραστικές αποφάσεις!

----------


## mantelas nelson

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
> Lina94 και blackrabbit έγινε καμία αλλαγή στις σχέσεις σας; 
> Εγώ μια από τα ίδια, κάναμε άλλη μια φορά την ίδια κουβέντα αλλά χωρίς κανένα συμπέρασμα. 
> Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω βρει το θάρρος να πάρω πιο δραστικές αποφάσεις!


Υπομονή, ζωή είναι, θα περάσει.

----------


## Sakis1984

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για άντρες που έχουν προβλήματα στον γάμο τους έπεσα τυχαία σε αυτήν την ανάρτηση. Δυστυχώς οι ομοιότητες με τον blackrabbit τρομακτικές.37 ετών με δύο παιδιά 7 και 9 ετών και ίδια αποξένωση με την σύζυγο και πλήρη απώλεια ερωτικής διάθεσης. Θα θελα να μάθω πως προχώρησε ο γάμος σου φίλε μου και να συζητησούμε προσωπικά με μηνύματα αν θες.

----------


## Tade

> Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για άντρες που έχουν προβλήματα στον γάμο τους έπεσα τυχαία σε αυτήν την ανάρτηση. Δυστυχώς οι ομοιότητες με τον blackrabbit τρομακτικές.37 ετών με δύο παιδιά 7 και 9 ετών και ίδια αποξένωση με την σύζυγο και πλήρη απώλεια ερωτικής διάθεσης. Θα θελα να μάθω πως προχώρησε ο γάμος σου φίλε μου και να συζητησούμε προσωπικά με μηνύματα αν θες.


Δε γράφεις και εσύ την ιστορία σου;;; Με προσωπικά μηνύματα είναι δύσκολο, και εγώ αυτό ήθελα στην αρχή.

----------


## Sakis1984

Ο γάμος μας ήρθε πολύ σύντομα και αυτό ίσως ήταν το μεγαλύτερο λάθος. Γνωριστήκαμε αφού είχα έναν δύσκολο χωρισμό( απλά σχέση) και η σύζυγός μου ήταν η σανίδα σωτηρίας για μένα.Αφησε τα πάντα και με ακολούθησε σε άλλη πόλη και εκεί συζησαμε αμέσως. Δεν πίστευα ότι μια γυναίκα θα έκανε τέτοια θυσία για μένα. Οι διαφορές στον τρόπο σκέψης και στην καθημερινότητα ήταν εμφανείς εξαρχης αλλά ένιωθα κάπως δέσμιος της απόφασής της να με ακολουθήσει.Ουσιαστικα νιώθω ότι δεν την ερωτεύτηκα ποτέ ,δεν ήρθε φυσικά δηλαδή αλλά τα συναισθήματα ήρθαν αργότερα. Αυτή με ερωτεύτηκε,το έβλεπα ,το ένιωθα και μου το δήλωσε.Εγω δεν ένιωθα ανάλογα.Εβλεπα όμως έναν άνθρωπο που με βάζει στο σωστό δρόμο αν και ήμουν ήδη ένας στρωμένος άνθρωπος(δουλειά,ήθος,χαρα τήρας).Βέβαια ένιωθα ότι θα ήταν η τέλεια μητέρα και δεν έπεσα έξω. Κάναμε το πρώτο μας παιδί πολύ σύντομα,έξι μήνες αφού συζησαμε και κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησαν όλα. Το παιδί δεν ήρθε τυχαια,το θέλαμε αλλά βιαστηκαμε.Δεν γνωριστήκαμε πραγματικά,τα συναισθήματα από τη μεριά μου δεν ήταν ποτέ έντονα και μετά ο γάμος...Ξεκινούν τα προβλήματα για καθημερινά πράγματα,ανούσια αλλά το μωράκι μας έφερε τέτοια ευτυχία που τα προβλήματα τα κρύβαμε κάτω από το χαλί. Μετά από λίγους μήνες ήρθε και το δεύτερο παιδί μας.Εδω τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά.Πολλα προβλήματα υγείας το μωράκι μας( ευτυχώς ξεπεράστηκαν ) αλλά αντί να ενωθουμε απέναντι στο πρόβλημα ,αντιθέτως όλα στην καθημερινότητα μας έγιναν χειρότερα. 
7 χρόνια τώρα διαφωνούμε καθημερινά, με διαστήματα ηρεμίας που ουσιαστικά δεν μιλάει ο ένας στον αλλον. Η απόσταση έχει γίνει τεράστια για μένα πλέον διχως γυρισμό. 
Δεν νιώθω ερωτική έλξη ενώ τόσο καιρό παρά τα προβλήματα που είχαμε πάντα με ενθουσίαζε ερωτικά μιας και είναι εντυπωσιακή εξωτερικά. Αυτή προσπαθεί να τα βρούμε, αφού της δηλωσα οτι θελω να χωρίσουμε ,αλλά δεν δέχτηκα κάτι τέτοιο.
Ειμαστε στο ίδιο σπίτι αποκλειστικά για τα παιδιά, δεν υπάρχει επαφή ,ένα κενό.Τα λάθη μου τα γνωρίζω ,φερθηκα ανωριμα και βιαστικά ,δεν έδωσα χρόνο να εξελιχθεί η σχέση μας.
Από παιδί οι αποφάσεις μου ήταν επιπόλαιες και ουσιαστικα δεν ήταν πραγματικά δικές μου.Εκανα ότι ήθελαν οι άλλοι αλλά νόμιζα ότι εγώ παίρνω την απόφαση.Δεν έλεγα εύκολα όχι , έκρυβα τα συναισθήματα μου για να μην πληγώσω τους άλλους,προτιμούσα να πληγωθώ εγώ. Το να κρύβω συναισθήματα και σκέψεις κάποια στιγμή οδηγούσε σε εκρήξεις και φυγή από το προβλημα.Δεν το αντιμετώπιζα απλά αποχωρούσα. Κάπως έτσι μάλλον και τωρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Ο γάμος μας ήρθε πολύ σύντομα και αυτό ίσως ήταν το μεγαλύτερο λάθος. Γνωριστήκαμε αφού είχα έναν δύσκολο χωρισμό( απλά σχέση) και η σύζυγός μου ήταν η σανίδα σωτηρίας για μένα. Αφησε τα πάντα και με ακολούθησε σε άλλη πόλη και εκεί συζησαμε αμέσως. *Δεν πίστευα ότι μια γυναίκα θα έκανε τέτοια θυσία για μένα.* Οι διαφορές στον τρόπο σκέψης και στην καθημερινότητα ήταν εμφανείς εξαρχης αλλά ένιωθα κάπως δέσμιος της απόφασής της να με ακολουθήσει. Ουσιαστικα *νιώθω ότι δεν την ερωτεύτηκα ποτέ* , δεν ήρθε φυσικά δηλαδή αλλά τα συναισθήματα ήρθαν αργότερα. Αυτή με ερωτεύτηκε, το έβλεπα , το ένιωθα και μου το δήλωσε. *Εγω δεν ένιωθα ανάλογα. Εβλεπα όμως έναν άνθρωπο που με βάζει στο σωστό δρόμο* αν και ήμουν ήδη ένας στρωμένος άνθρωπος (δουλειά, ήθος, χαρακτήρας). Βέβαια ένιωθα ότι θα ήταν η τέλεια μητέρα και δεν έπεσα έξω. Κάναμε το πρώτο μας παιδί πολύ σύντομα, έξι μήνες αφού συζησαμε και κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησαν όλα. Το παιδί δεν ήρθε τυχαια, το θέλαμε αλλά βιαστηκαμε. Δεν γνωριστήκαμε πραγματικά, *τα συναισθήματα από τη μεριά μου δεν ήταν ποτέ έντονα και μετά ο γάμος... Ξεκινούν τα προβλήματα* για καθημερινά πράγματα, ανούσια αλλά το μωράκι μας έφερε τέτοια ευτυχία που τα προβλήματα τα κρύβαμε κάτω από το χαλί. Μετά από λίγους μήνες ήρθε και το δεύτερο παιδί μας. Εδω τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά. *Πολλα προβλήματα υγείας το μωράκι μας ( ευτυχώς ξεπεράστηκαν ) αλλά αντί να ενωθουμε απέναντι στο πρόβλημα , αντιθέτως όλα στην καθημερινότητα μας έγιναν χειρότερα. 7 χρόνια τώρα διαφωνούμε καθημερινά, με διαστήματα ηρεμίας που ουσιαστικά δεν μιλάει ο ένας στον αλλον.* Η απόσταση έχει γίνει τεράστια για μένα πλέον διχως γυρισμό. *Δεν νιώθω ερωτική έλξη* ενώ τόσο καιρό παρά τα προβλήματα που είχαμε πάντα με ενθουσίαζε ερωτικά μιας και είναι εντυπωσιακή εξωτερικά. Αυτή προσπαθεί να τα βρούμε, αφού της δηλωσα οτι θελω να χωρίσουμε , αλλά δεν δέχτηκα κάτι τέτοιο. *Ειμαστε στο ίδιο σπίτι αποκλειστικά για τα παιδιά, δεν υπάρχει επαφή , ένα κενό. Τα λάθη μου τα γνωρίζω* , φερθηκα ανωριμα και βιαστικά , δεν έδωσα χρόνο να εξελιχθεί η σχέση μας. Από παιδί οι αποφάσεις μου ήταν επιπόλαιες και ουσιαστικα δεν ήταν πραγματικά δικές μου. *Εκανα ότι ήθελαν οι άλλοι αλλά νόμιζα ότι εγώ παίρνω την απόφαση. Δεν έλεγα εύκολα όχι , έκρυβα τα συναισθήματα μου για να μην πληγώσω τους άλλους, προτιμούσα να πληγωθώ εγώ. Το να κρύβω συναισθήματα και σκέψεις κάποια στιγμή οδηγούσε σε εκρήξεις και φυγή από το προβλημα.* Δεν το αντιμετώπιζα απλά αποχωρούσα. Κάπως έτσι μάλλον και τωρα...


καλημερα.
οταν κολλας σημεια στιξης με τις λεξεις, το προγραμμα, κοβει το υπολοιπο κειμενο. αφηνε ενα κενο μετα απο καθε σημειο στιξης.

οσο γι αυτα που διηγεισαι, η γυναικα σου, δεν εκανε καμια θυσια "για σενα". για τον εαυτο της την εκανε, για να ειναι με τον ανθρωπο που ηταν ερωτευμενη... 
προφανως και δεν παντρευομαστε καποιον για "να μας βαλει στον σωστο δρομο", εφοσον ειμαστε ενηλικοι, αλλα επειδη ειμαστε ερωτευμενοι, τον αγαπαμε ΚΑΙ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ στην συμβιωση, στον ερωτα, σε ολα...
και προφανως, τα προβληματα που πιθανον να φερει ενα παιδι, δεν ενωνουν τα ζευγαρια, αλλα τα χωριζουν... πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ταιριαστοε να ζευγαρι για να μην απομακρυνθει συναισθηματικα και ερωτικα με τα προβληματ απου μπορει να προκυψουν απο ενα παιδι. οσοι λενε το αντιθετο , ειναι μακρια νυχτωμενοι. δεν ειναι κολλα για τους γαμους τα παιδια... 

την κατασταση την περιγραφεις πολυ σωστα και τα λαθη σου τα γνωριζεις. και το λες, και φαινεται.
επομενως, το μονο που λειπει ειναι οι αποφασεις...
και δεν εννοω οτι πρεπει να παρεις καποια συγκεκριμενη αποφαση. πχ να χωρισεις.
μπορει και να μην χωρισεις.
αλλα οποια κι αν ειναι η αποφαση, πρεπει να την παρεις εσυ. δεν μπορει αν την παρει αλλος για σενα.
αν νοιωθεις μπερδεμενος, σου προτεινω να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια για να ξεμπερδευτεις...

μιλας για μεγαλη απομακρυνση, ΚΑΙ ερωτικη. εχεις/ειχες καποια αλλη ερωτικη σχεση;

----------


## Marilou

Καλημέρα !

Θα σταθώ στο γεγονός των παιδιών και θα σου πω ,πως όντως τα παιδιά ενώνουν ένα ζευγάρι όσο τίποτε άλλο .
Καλώς ή κακώς όταν έρχονται εκείνα για κάποια φάση ο σύντροφός μας παραγκωνίζεται λιγάκι και αυτά ειναι,μέσα από τις καθημερινές τους ανάγκες και μέσα από τα δικά τους συναισθήματα μας ενώνουν .

Σκέψου πόσα πράγματα κάνετε μαζί για χάρη τους ,σκέψου αν δεν ήταν τα παιδιά ότι αυτές τις στιγμές δεν θα τις περνούσατε μαζί .

Άλλο είναι όμως περνάω χρόνο με τα παιδιά μου και το σύντροφό μου γιατί τους αγαπώ και τους δύο και άλλο είναι περνάω χρόνο και με τους δύο γιατί αγαπώ πολύ τα παιδιά μου και έτσι παίρνει και η μπάλα τον σύντροφό μου ..

Ναι όντως τα παιδιά δυναμώνουν ένα ζευγάρι ειδικά όταν υπάρχουν θέματα υγείας αλλά απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση το ζευγάρι να έχει ήδη όμορφα συναισθήματα πριν αυτά .
Δεν έχουμε φτάσει πάτο και λέμε ας κάνουμε και ένα παιδί γιατί έτσι θα ενωθουμε...
Δεν είναι δεκανικια τα παιδιά ..

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις κάνεις λίγο στην άκρη τον ρόλο του πατέρα και βάζεις λίγο μπροστά και το ρόλο του άντρα ..

Έχεις σκεφτεί τι θέλεις πραγματικά ?
Τι έχεις ανάγκη στην ζωή σου για να είσαι ολοκληρωμένος άντρας σε όλους τους τομείς και παράλληλα άψογος πατέρας ?

Αργά βέβαια γιατί αυτό γίνεται πριν τα παιδιά αλλά κανείς δεν βάζει όρια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ..
Αν είσαι εσύ καλά θα είναι και όλοι οι άλλοι .

----------


## Sakis1984

Γεια σου Remedy 
Eχεις δίκιο σε όσα αναφέρεις. Αυτή η θυσία που έκανε ακολουθώντας με ουσιαστικά με οδήγησε στο να προχωρήσω μαζί της. Δεν είχα τη δύναμη να πω δεν ταιριάζουμε, στο καλό,γύρνα στην πρότερη ζωή σου. Ειδικά αν αυτό συνδυάζεται με αγάπη από μέρος της το πράγμα περιπλέκεται. Και το κερασάκι προφανώς στην τούρτα ένας " άντρας" που απλά ακολουθεί τη ζωή και δεν παίρνει αποφάσεις ο ίδιος για τη δική του ζωή. Όχι δεν είχα ερωτικές σχέσεις.

----------


## Sakis1984

> Καλημέρα !
> 
> Θα σταθώ στο γεγονός των παιδιών και θα σου πω ,πως όντως τα παιδιά ενώνουν ένα ζευγάρι όσο τίποτε άλλο .
> Καλώς ή κακώς όταν έρχονται εκείνα για κάποια φάση ο σύντροφός μας παραγκωνίζεται λιγάκι και αυτά ειναι,μέσα από τις καθημερινές τους ανάγκες και μέσα από τα δικά τους συναισθήματα μας ενώνουν .
> 
> Σκέψου πόσα πράγματα κάνετε μαζί για χάρη τους ,σκέψου αν δεν ήταν τα παιδιά ότι αυτές τις στιγμές δεν θα τις περνούσατε μαζί .
> 
> Άλλο είναι όμως περνάω χρόνο με τα παιδιά μου και το σύντροφό μου γιατί τους αγαπώ και τους δύο και άλλο είναι περνάω χρόνο και με τους δύο γιατί αγαπώ πολύ τα παιδιά μου και έτσι παίρνει και η μπάλα τον σύντροφό μου ..
> 
> ...


Γεια σου Μαριλού.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προτιμώ να περνάω δημιουργικό χρόνο με τα παιδιά μου και όπως λες παίρνει την μπάλα και η σύντροφος.
Ηρεμία ζητάω στη ζωή μου, συνεννόηση με τον άνθρωπό μου, να θέσω σωστές βάσεις στα παιδιά μου και πλέον να ασχοληθώ με τον εαυτό μου γιατί μέσα σε αυτό το οικογενειακό χάος τον έχω παραμελήσει.
Όπως βλέπεις,στην εξίσωση απουσιάζει η σύζυγος.Είναι δύσκολος χαρακτήρας,που δεν κάνει φιλίες και μοναδική της φίλη είναι η αδερφή της που μένει σε άλλη πόλη. 
Αυτό την στεναχωρεί και πολλές φορές ανέφερε ότι είναι ο κύριος λόγος που είναι κακοδιαθετη και έχει νεύρα γιατί δεν έχει με κάποιον " ξένο" να μιλήσει.
Έχω προσπαθήσει σε αυτό το κομμάτι με κοινούς φίλους αλλά δεν κούμπωσε με κανέναν.Δουλευει αλλά και εκεί κοινωνικά απομονωμένη.Μεγαλωμενη σε ένα δύσκολο, αυταρχικό , θρησκευτικό περιβάλλον ,έκανε τις πρώτες εξωοικογενειακές φιλίες στα 18 .
Της πρότεινα πρόσφατα να μετακομίσουμε στην πόλη της αδερφής της για να νιώθει καλύτερα.
Δεν την κατηγορώ για κάτι, απλά είμαστε τόσο διαφορετικοί,σκεφτόμαστε διαφορετικά,μεγαλώσαμε διαφορετικά και δεν δένει το γλυκό. Αργά το κατάλαβα βέβαια ,τα παιδιά μου δεν θέλω να αποκτήσουν ψυχολογικά θέματα και πρώτο μου μέλημα είναι αυτό.

----------


## Marilou

> Γεια σου Μαριλού.
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προτιμώ να περνάω δημιουργικό χρόνο με τα παιδιά μου και όπως λες παίρνει την μπάλα και η σύντροφος.
> Ηρεμία ζητάω στη ζωή μου, συνεννόηση με τον άνθρωπό μου, να θέσω σωστές βάσεις στα παιδιά μου και πλέον να ασχοληθώ με τον εαυτό μου γιατί μέσα σε αυτό το οικογενειακό χάος τον έχω παραμελήσει.
> Όπως βλέπεις,στην εξίσωση απουσιάζει η σύζυγος.Είναι δύσκολος χαρακτήρας,που δεν κάνει φιλίες και μοναδική της φίλη είναι η αδερφή της που μένει σε άλλη πόλη. 
> Αυτό την στεναχωρεί και πολλές φορές ανέφερε ότι είναι ο κύριος λόγος που είναι κακοδιαθετη και έχει νεύρα γιατί δεν έχει με κάποιον " ξένο" να μιλήσει.
> Έχω προσπαθήσει σε αυτό το κομμάτι με κοινούς φίλους αλλά δεν κούμπωσε με κανέναν.Δουλευει αλλά και εκεί κοινωνικά απομονωμένη.Μεγαλωμενη σε ένα δύσκολο, αυταρχικό , θρησκευτικό περιβάλλον ,έκανε τις πρώτες εξωοικογενειακές φιλίες στα 18 .
> Της πρότεινα πρόσφατα να μετακομίσουμε στην πόλη της αδερφής της για να νιώθει καλύτερα.
> Δεν την κατηγορώ για κάτι, απλά είμαστε τόσο διαφορετικοί,σκεφτόμαστε διαφορετικά,μεγαλώσαμε διαφορετικά και δεν δένει το γλυκό. Αργά το κατάλαβα βέβαια ,τα παιδιά μου δεν θέλω να αποκτήσουν ψυχολογικά θέματα και πρώτο μου μέλημα είναι αυτό.


Καταρχην ασε το αργα και το γρηγορα και δες το τωρα ετσι ?
Ειπαμε καλο ειναι ολα αυτα να τα περναμε πριν κανουμε παιδια αλλα οταν ερχεται πλεον η βαλιτσα της ζωης μας και γεμιζει και να την πιεζουμε για να κλείσει, πρεπει να γινει ξεκαθαρισμα ωστε να υπαρξει χωρος για καινουργια πραγματα .
Εσυ λογικα μαζευες τοσα χρονια χωρις να μπορεις να διακρινεις τι θες πραγματικα ,χωρις να πετας ουσιαστικα αυτα που δεν σου εκανα απλα τα καταπιεζες ...

Καθε χρονο δεν κανουμε ξεκαθαρισμα στις ντουλαπες μας ?
Κραταμε παλια και φθαρμενα ρουχα ?
Κραταμε ρουχα που εχουν φυγει απο την μοδα ?
Παπουτσια τα οποια μας εχουν μικραινει ?

Για δοκιμασε να βαλεις μικρα παπαουτσια ..δεν θα σε πονεσουν ?δεν θα σε ματωσουν ?ποσο θα αντεχεις να προχωρας με αυτα ?δεν θα πεσεις καποια στιγμη κατω?

Γιατι λοιπον στην ζωη μας να μην κανουμε ενα τετοιο ξεκαθαρισμα καθε φορα που πιεζομασται και ¨ματωνουμε ¨ψυχολογικα ?Θα μου πεις εδω μιλαμε για ζωες και συναισθηματα οχι για υλικα αγαθα ..
Εγω θα σου πω οτι εδω επιβάλλετε, ενα περισσοτερο, να το κανουμε αυτο για να μην εχουμε αναλογα αποτελεσματα ...
Μεγαλώνεις και αλλάζεις σαν άνθρωπος .Υποτιθεται ωριμαζεις και πετας ασχημες νοοτροπιες ...

Ξερεις κατι? πολλες φορες οταν παντρευομαστε προσπαθουμε να αλλαξουμε στον ανθρωπο μας πολυ βασικα του χαρακτηριστικα .Νομιζουμε οτι μπορουμε και εκει παρασυρομαστε και προχωραμε .Οταν ακαλυπτουμε ομως οτι ουτε μπορουμε να τον αλλαξουμε, αλλα πολυ κυριοτερο αυτη η πιεση μας σκαει στον αλλον ειτε με νεύρα ,ειτε με εντάσεις ,ειτε ακομα και με την πληρη αδιαφορια, τοτε δυστηχως συνειδητοποιουμε την καθαρη αληθεια ..

Δεν μπαινουμε σε ενα γαμο με σκοπο να αλλαξουμε τον αλλον ...*μπαινουμε με σκοπο να συμβιμβαστουμε σε ορισμενα θελω του που σιγουρα ομως δεν ξεπερνουν τα δικα μας μπορω* .

Λοιπον ασε τι εγινε ,τι εφταιξε ,τι πηρες και τι προσπαθησες να κανεις αλλα δεν σου βγηκε .
Στασου οτι πλεον εχεις δυο παιδια .

Στην βαλιτσα σου αυτα θα κρατησεις μονο πλεον για αρχη ...

Μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα σου να κανεις τον απολογισμο σου και να ξερεις σε ενα απολογισμο και σε μια προσωπικη μας κριση παντα βαζουμε ερωτηματα ..
Ποτε ομως αυτα τα ερωτηματα δεν πρεπει να ξεκινουν με το ΓΙΑΤΙ ..

Γιατι δεν εκανα αυτο ,γιατι εκεινο ,γιατι πιεζομαι ,γιατι δεν με θελει κ.ο.κ..

Αυτο δεν υπαρχει ...Μια ζωη θα κανεις κυκλους και δεν θα εχεις ξεκαθαρει απαντηση πουθενα 
Αν θες να βγαλεις μια ακρη κανε ερωτησεις στον ευατο με το ΤΙ και το ΠΩΣ

τι θελω απο εδω και περα ?
τι θα με κανει ευτυχισμενο και χαρουμενο ανθρωπο ?
πως θα το καταφερω?
τι πρεπει να αλλαξω ?

Καταρχήν καθησετε κατω και μιληστε ξεκαθαρα πλεον ..
Πες της οτι εκτος απο πατερας εισαι και αντρας ..Εχεις αναγκες και ειναι αυτες και τις ζητας απο εκεινη ,την γυναικα σου ..
Ακουσε και εκεινη τι θα σου πει ..
Σε ενα γαμο ειστε δυο και εκεινη ολα αυτα τα χρονια μαζευει και μας το λες ..
Ρωτησε την στα ισια ..Τι θελεις για να ξαναγινεις η γυναικα μου και οχι μονο η μητερα των παιδιων μου ...

Εχεις και εσυ μεγαλο μεριδιο σε ολο αυτο ,το θεμα ομως δεν ειναι να δουμε ποιος εχει το μεγαλυτερο και το μικροτερο .
Το θεμα ειναι, μπορειται να πατε παλι απο την αρχη παραλληλα με τα παιδια σας ?

----------


## Remedy

> Γεια σου Remedy 
> Eχεις δίκιο σε όσα αναφέρεις. Αυτή η θυσία που έκανε ακολουθώντας με ουσιαστικά με οδήγησε στο να προχωρήσω μαζί της. Δεν είχα τη δύναμη να πω δεν ταιριάζουμε, στο καλό,γύρνα στην πρότερη ζωή σου. Ειδικά αν αυτό συνδυάζεται με αγάπη από μέρος της το πράγμα περιπλέκεται. Και το κερασάκι προφανώς στην τούρτα ένας " άντρας" που απλά ακολουθεί τη ζωή και δεν παίρνει αποφάσεις ο ίδιος για τη δική του ζωή. *Όχι δεν είχα ερωτικές σχέσεις.*


αυτο σε τιμα, παντως.
οτι ψαχνεσαι να δεις αν λυνεται ή αν πρεπει να παρεις οριστικες αποφασεις, χωρις να πεσεις στην ευκολια της εξαπατησης για να κουτσοβολεψεις το σεξουαλικο σου και να μιλας παρεξω για τον "τελειο" γαμο σου, που στην πραγματικοτητα παραπεει, χωρις σεξ, χωρις επικοινωνια, με αξαπατηση και πονο ...

οσο για το προηγουμενο κομματι, την ληψη αποφασεων που να σε εκφραζουν πραγματικα, δεν ηταν μονο το θεμα της συμβιωσης. ακολουθησε το θεμα του γαμου, ακολουθησε το θεμα του παιδιου με μια γυναικα που δεν πολυηθελες, ακολουθησε το θεμα του δευτερου παιδιου με μια γυναικα που δεν πολυηθελες...
ηταν πολλες αποφασεις δηλαδη, δεν ηταν μια...
καπου πρεπει να βαλεις στο ΣΤΟΠ ομως στο να κανεις κινησεις που δεν σε εκφραζουν, γιατι αν απλα ακολοθιες τις εξελιξεις της ζωης σου, μπορει να ακολουθησεο και τριτο παιδι, και να μην ακολουθησει, μπορει να ακολουθησει το γηρατιο, με εναν ανθρωπο που δεν αγαπησες ποτε, και καπως ετσι να τελειωσει μια ζωη που δεν εζησες...
επαναλαμβανω την προταση μου για ψυχολογο, ωστε να βαλεις σε μια σειρα τις σκεψεις σου, να αφουγκραστεις τις αληθινες αναγκες σου, να βρεις τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να μην τολμας να διεδικεις αυτα που πραγματικα θελεις και εν τελει να αποφασισεις αν και πως θελεις να διαχειριστεις τον γαμο σου..

----------


## Sakis1984

> αυτο σε τιμα, παντως.
> οτι ψαχνεσαι να δεις αν λυνεται ή αν πρεπει να παρεις οριστικες αποφασεις, χωρις να πεσεις στην ευκολια της εξαπατησης για να κουτσοβολεψεις το σεξουαλικο σου και να μιλας παρεξω για τον "τελειο" γαμο σου, που στην πραγματικοτητα παραπεει, χωρις σεξ, χωρις επικοινωνια, με αξαπατηση και πονο ...
> 
> οσο για το προηγουμενο κομματι, την ληψη αποφασεων που να σε εκφραζουν πραγματικα, δεν ηταν μονο το θεμα της συμβιωσης. ακολουθησε το θεμα του γαμου, ακολουθησε το θεμα του παιδιου με μια γυναικα που δεν πολυηθελες, ακολουθησε το θεμα του δευτερου παιδιου με μια γυναικα που δεν πολυηθελες...
> ηταν πολλες αποφασεις δηλαδη, δεν ηταν μια...
> καπου πρεπει να βαλεις στο ΣΤΟΠ ομως στο να κανεις κινησεις που δεν σε εκφραζουν, γιατι αν απλα ακολοθιες τις εξελιξεις της ζωης σου, μπορει να ακολουθησεο και τριτο παιδι, και να μην ακολουθησει, μπορει να ακολουθησει το γηρατιο, με εναν ανθρωπο που δεν αγαπησες ποτε, και καπως ετσι να τελειωσει μια ζωη που δεν εζησες...
> επαναλαμβανω την προταση μου για ψυχολογο, ωστε να βαλεις σε μια σειρα τις σκεψεις σου, να αφουγκραστεις τις αληθινες αναγκες σου, να βρεις τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να μην τολμας να διεδικεις αυτα που πραγματικα θελεις και εν τελει να αποφασισεις αν και πως θελεις να διαχειριστεις τον γαμο σου..


Σας ευχαριστώ Remedy και Marilou για τις απαντήσεις- συμβουλές σας.Έχετε δίκιο νομίζω σε ό,τι λέτε.

----------


## mantelas nelson

> 37 ετών με δύο παιδιά 7 και 9 ετών και ίδια αποξένωση με την σύζυγο και πλήρη απώλεια ερωτικής διάθεσης.


Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί προσπαθούμε να πάμε κόντρα στην φυσιολογική ροή των πραγμάτων....
Τι περίεργο βρίσκεις ?

----------


## Remedy

> Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί προσπαθούμε να πάμε κόντρα στην φυσιολογική ροή των πραγμάτων....
> Τι περίεργο βρίσκεις ?


δηλαδη εσυ δεν βρισκεις περιεργο οτι ο ανθρωπος παντρευτηκε επειδη δεν βρηκε το κουραγιο να πει "οχι", ενω ηξερε εξ αρχης οτι δεν ταιριαζουν και ποτε δεν την ερωτευθηκε;

----------


## Marilou

> Σας ευχαριστώ Remedy και Marilou για τις απαντήσεις- συμβουλές σας.Έχετε δίκιο νομίζω σε ό,τι λέτε.


Εσύ πως είσαι όμως εφόσον αναγνωρίζεις κάποια πράγματα .
Έχεις σκεφτεί πως θα το διαχειριστείς όλο αυτό για να είσαι καλά ?

----------


## Sakis1984

> Εσύ πως είσαι όμως εφόσον αναγνωρίζεις κάποια πράγματα .
> Έχεις σκεφτεί πως θα το διαχειριστείς όλο αυτό για να είσαι καλά ?


Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες είμαι και καλύτερα,έχω οριστικοποιήσει την απόφασή μου να χωρίσουμε.Η σύζυγός μου δεν είναι καλά,ελπίζω η στάση της να μην με κάνει να αλλάξω γνώμη. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να βρούμε τη χρυσή τομή στο θέμα των παιδιών. Δεν θέλω δικαστήρια και χαζά, ήρεμα και πολιτισμένα να χωρίσουμε. Ζήτησα συνεπιμέλεια και δεν το δέχτηκε ,λέει θα κάνουμε κακό στα παιδιά αν δεν έχουν μια σταθερή βάση. Με θέλει στη ζωή των παιδιών καθημερινά ,όχι μόνο σκ. Πιστεύω θα μου προτείνει να συνεχίσουμε να μείνουμε κάτω από την ίδια στέγη για το καλό των παιδιών πιστεύοντας ότι με τον χρόνο θα τα βρούμε. Είναι μητέρα των παιδιών μου, δεν μου κάνε κάτι κακό, εννοείται θέλω να είναι και αυτή καλά για να είναι ευτυχισμένα και τα παιδιά μας,όσο μπορούν να είναι στις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συνεχίσω να ζω μια ζωή που δεν την αντέχω.

----------


## Marilou

> Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες είμαι και καλύτερα,έχω οριστικοποιήσει την απόφασή μου να χωρίσουμε.Η σύζυγός μου δεν είναι καλά,ελπίζω η στάση της να μην με κάνει να αλλάξω γνώμη. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να βρούμε τη χρυσή τομή στο θέμα των παιδιών. Δεν θέλω δικαστήρια και χαζά, ήρεμα και πολιτισμένα να χωρίσουμε. Ζήτησα συνεπιμέλεια και δεν το δέχτηκε ,λέει θα κάνουμε κακό στα παιδιά αν δεν έχουν μια σταθερή βάση. Με θέλει στη ζωή των παιδιών καθημερινά ,όχι μόνο σκ. Πιστεύω θα μου προτείνει να συνεχίσουμε να μείνουμε κάτω από την ίδια στέγη για το καλό των παιδιών πιστεύοντας ότι με τον χρόνο θα τα βρούμε. Είναι μητέρα των παιδιών μου, δεν μου κάνε κάτι κακό, εννοείται θέλω να είναι και αυτή καλά για να είναι ευτυχισμένα και τα παιδιά μας,όσο μπορούν να είναι στις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συνεχίσω να ζω μια ζωή που δεν την αντέχω.


Απόλυτα σεβαστό και κατανοητό όλο αυτό .
Τις έχεις προτείνει να πάτε σε ένα παιδοψυχολογο να μιλήσετε πως μπορειται να διαχειριστείτε αυτο τον χωρισμό ώστε να είναι εύκολη η μετάβαση και έτσι και αυτή να μην φοβάται ότι όλο αυτό θα βλάψει τα παιδιά ?

Αν και φοβάμαι ότι χρησημοποιει τα παιδιά για να μπορέσει να σε πείσει για μια ακόμη προσπάθεια μάλλον ...

Αυτό που προτείνει είναι πολύ λάθος ειλικρινά .
Δεν είμαι υπέρ των διαζυγίων αλλά όταν ο γάμος δεν προχωρά ειναι προτιμότερο να λήγει όπως το λες ,ήρεμα και πολιτισμένα .

Τις αποφάσεις σου τις πήρες και να ξέρει η γυναίκα σου πως είναι προς τιμήν σου όλο αυτό που κάνεις .
Λίγοι ειναι αυτοί που σέβονται τον γάμο τους ακόμα και όταν είναι μόνο στα χαρτιά .
Είσαι άντρας όμως και το κυριότερο ανθρωπος με συναισθηματικές ανάγκες .
Αυτές πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να καλυφθούν δεν μπορείς να τις καταπιέσεις γιατί μετά θα σκάσουν αλλιώς ..

Κάντε μια προσπάθεια από κοινού ή τουλάχιστον πήγαινε να μιλήσεις εσύ σε κάποιον ειδικό που να σε κατευθεινει για το επόμενο βήμα ...

Εφόσον πήρες την απόφαση σου ,επόμενος σου στόχος είναι η ηρεμία των παιδιών και αυτή θα έρθει μέσα από καλή συνεργασία .

----------


## Sakis1984

> Απόλυτα σεβαστό και κατανοητό όλο αυτό .
> Τις έχεις προτείνει να πάτε σε ένα παιδοψυχολογο να μιλήσετε πως μπορειται να διαχειριστείτε αυτο τον χωρισμό ώστε να είναι εύκολη η μετάβαση και έτσι και αυτή να μην φοβάται ότι όλο αυτό θα βλάψει τα παιδιά ?
> 
> Αν και φοβάμαι ότι χρησημοποιει τα παιδιά για να μπορέσει να σε πείσει για μια ακόμη προσπάθεια μάλλον ...
> 
> Αυτό που προτείνει είναι πολύ λάθος ειλικρινά .
> Δεν είμαι υπέρ των διαζυγίων αλλά όταν ο γάμος δεν προχωρά ειναι προτιμότερο να λήγει όπως το λες ,ήρεμα και πολιτισμένα .
> 
> Τις αποφάσεις σου τις πήρες και να ξέρει η γυναίκα σου πως είναι προς τιμήν σου όλο αυτό που κάνεις .
> ...


Θα κάνω τα πάντα για τα πουλάκια μου. Δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα αυτά για τις λάθος επιλογές μας.
Βγαίνει η συναισθηματική φόρτιση σιγά σιγά στον ύπνο μου ,πάντα το είχα αυτό. Σήμερα μού είπε ότι παραμιλάω τον ύπνο μου και λέω άσχημα πράγματα για αυτήν. Η ψυχοθεραπεία μου είναι το παραμιλητό μάλλον...

----------


## Marilou

> Θα κάνω τα πάντα για τα πουλάκια μου. Δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα αυτά για τις λάθος επιλογές μας.
> Βγαίνει η συναισθηματική φόρτιση σιγά σιγά στον ύπνο μου ,πάντα το είχα αυτό. Σήμερα μού είπε ότι παραμιλάω τον ύπνο μου και λέω άσχημα πράγματα για αυτήν. Η ψυχοθεραπεία μου είναι το παραμιλητό μάλλον...


Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα να έχουμε !

Σάκη αυτό που βιώνεις στον ύπνο σου δεν λέγεται ψυχοθεραπεία καλέ μου ,λέγεται ξέσπασμα .
Ένα ξέσπασμα το οποίο έρχεται από την ψυχολογική πίεση που ασκείται σε εσένα όλο αυτό το διάστημα από τα γεγονότα και τις σκέψεις που σε βασανιζουν ..

Να ξέρεις μέσα από τις κρίσεις ο άνθρωπος βγαίνει ακόμα πιο δυνατός και σίγουρα όταν το επόμενο του βήμα είναι πλήρως μελετημένο και γίνεται συνειδητά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το μετανοιωσει.

Μπορώ να σε καταλάβω απόλυτα για το πώς αισθάνεσαι για τα παιδιά ..
Ακόμα και ο τρόπος που εκφραζεσαι γι αυτα πραγματικά δείχνει τι μάχη γίνεται μέσα σου όλο αυτό τον καιρό ...

Φρόντισε να περάσεις τώρα λίγο τις μέρες όσο πιο όμορφα γίνεται για χάρη τους και φυσικά να βρίσκεις τρόπους να βγάζεις όλη αυτή την πίεση που νοιωθεις .
Μην την υποτιμάς και είσαι τυχερός που σου έσκασε έτσι με ένα απλό παραμιλητό και όχι τίποτε άλλο ..

Βρες άτομα να μιλάς και να βγάζεις τα πάντα από μέσα σου και το κυριότερο μετά τις γιορτές βάλε στόχο να κάνεις ότι είναι καλύτερο για να πας στο επόμενο σου βήμα .

Το μόνο σίγουρο ότι μέσα από αυτό θα βγεις ακόμα πιο δυνατός και έτοιμος να αντιμετωπίσεις οποία δυσκολία προκύψει γιατί κακά τα ψέματα όταν σε ένα διαζύγιο ο ένας ειναι αρνητικός δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο .

Αν όμως εσύ είσαι πλήρως κατασταλαγμένος στα θέλω σου τίποτα δεν θα σε επηρεάζει .

Εγώ θα σου ευχηθώ καταρχήν να καταλάβει η γυναίκα σου την ανάγκη σου και να τη σεβαστή ώστε να γίνει όλο αυτό ήρεμα και ομαλά και το κυριότερο να γίνεις ένα ακόμα καλύτερος πατέρας από αυτός που ήδη είσαι για τα καμαρια σου !

----------


## Lina94

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
> Lina94 και blackrabbit έγινε καμία αλλαγή στις σχέσεις σας; 
> Εγώ μια από τα ίδια, κάναμε άλλη μια φορά την ίδια κουβέντα αλλά χωρίς κανένα συμπέρασμα. 
> Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω βρει το θάρρος να πάρω πιο δραστικές αποφάσεις!


Καλησπέρα Τάδε και χρόνια πολλά!!Και εγώ είμαι ακριβώς στην ίδια κατάσταση.Εν τελεί και η ψυχολόγος δεν βοήθησε

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα Τάδε και χρόνια πολλά!!Και εγώ είμαι ακριβώς στην ίδια κατάσταση.Εν τελεί και η ψυχολόγος δεν βοήθησε


εννοεις, οτι δεν ξεκαθαρισε τπτ περαιτερω μεσα σου, με την βοηθεια της; ή οτι δεν σου προσεφερε καποια λυση;

----------


## Lina94

> εννοεις, οτι δεν ξεκαθαρισε τπτ περαιτερω μεσα σου, με την βοηθεια της; ή οτι δεν σου προσεφερε καποια λυση;


Και τα δυο..

----------

